# Plus-Size Pregnancy



## KEslinger

After searching for a plus-size pregnancy board for a while, and not being able to find anything, I made this thread. The board is open to everyone plus-sized on their journey to being a momma. :D

I'm 25 and expecting baby #1. Pre-pregnancy size 24. Our bean's EDD as of now is 6/8/12.
Share your plus-size concerns and advice.
We're only here to SUPPORT eachother! 


A little about me and my bean:
-EDD 6/8/12.
-LMP 9/2/11.
-hcg @ 17dpo 81.
-hcg @ 19dpo 199.
-First prenatal appt + u/s scheduled for 9/27.
-I have PCOS, mild, and conceived after 10 months of trying (12 cycles, only 6 ovulatory). 
-OH has perfect :spermy:.
-I got my :bfp: on 9/27 at 12dpo, and :bfn: at 10dpo.
-I've had spotting off and on since 4dpo; my doctor says this is nothing to worry about unless it's accompanied by cramping/pain, soaks a pad in an hour, or has a lot of clots or tissue. My spotting has been mainly a pinkish, sometimes brown, watered down. I've had d/c that's blood tinged looking cm, almost yellowish with no odor. I can go days without spotting but if we :dtd: I will spot after for the rest of the day. My scariest spotting has been RED, fresh blood, about the size of a quarter on the TP. Just once. But SO scary.
-So far, @ 5w3d my only symptoms so far have been sore tatas off and on, and a decrease in appetite. Nothing will sound or taste good. No real nausea, no hormone related vomiting.
-They had me on metformin starting on 9/8. They were trying to balance out my hormones with it as well as lower my fasting glucose. My fasting glucose is my only elevated glucose throughout the entire day. I did well on it until 9/30. After that point it started to make me vomit so I was advised to stop taking it.
-Because I don't have early scans or more blood tests, I worry. But, hey! I'm a momma now, and that's what momma's do! Due to this I find myself POAS with whatever I have left. Since I'm out of pregnancy test I use my old wondfo LH or ClearBlue Digitals. It is nice seeing a smiley face! The other day I used a wondfo and my test line was SO dark that it took almost all the dye. :happydance:
-We will be happy with EITHER gender. Everytime I have a dream I see a girl, but so far OH and I think it's a boy. We have a ways to go and I'm sure that'll change. :haha:

Anyway, feel free to join!




Please PM me with your info (Username, due date, baby #, team pink/yellow/blue) and I will add you to this intro!


KEslinger EDD: 6/8/12 Baby#1 :pink:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Me! Me!

My name is Brandy. I am normally a US size 24. I weighed 304lbs on the day I got my BFP. This is my 4th pregnancy. I have a 12yr old DD and a 5yr old DS. I have Type 2 Diabetes and have to maintain a strict low carb diet and regulate my blood sugar to a tee. I inject insulin and check my sugars several times a day. I have had 2 appts so far and everything is going great. I have lost 7lbs and my OB was thrilled. He said to continue what I am doing and let my body lose what it wants. I am determined to make it through this pregnancy healthy! Glad to meet you and I am looking forward to being a part of thi group! 

Oh, I am due May 29th and have my first scan this coming Friday!


----------



## KEslinger

Thanks for joining! I'm just a little more than a week behind you. My weight jumps up and down by about 5 pounds. Between week 4 and 5 I had NO appetite and lost a few lbs came to about 277. Now I'm about 280 + or - (where I was before) depending on water consumption and what I've been eating. I need to start eating a lot better but absolutely nothing sounds good. And, if it doesn't sound good, it doesn't taste good, and then I don't eat. =( Never had this problem before. I'm going to go to the store and get some fruit and what not. Texture issues with stuff like lettuce and what not so far. I haven't been to my Dr yet, but we've been in touch. I know that the weight gain for someone who is "obese" is supposed to be between 11 and 20 lbs. I'm really trying to watch it. Technically my starting weight was about 285 so I'm still under. Not sure where the weight is coming or going from, but I've got to step it up and try to be a lot healthier. I know that'll be easier in the 2nd and 3rd trimester when my body is a little more used to the hormones. =)

Any tips on yummy, healthier, less-offending foods?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, not really! My food is seriously boring. I eat lots of veggies, some fruit(grapes, blackberries, strawberries,grapefruit) and meat and cheese. That about it! Lol! My favorite thing at the moment is cottage cheese with splenda and grapes. Yum.


----------



## KEslinger

See, the chunks kill it for me. LOL. I can't do salty. I can't do different textures (they totally turn me off to food in general). Fruit sounds really good, actually. I've just gotta get to the store on Friday. The biggest problem is that NOTHING sounds good. I'll be sure to throw in a banana and string cheese for snacks. =) I want to be able to enjoy a salad with grilled chicken but I just can't right now. Hopefully that passes quickly so I can go about eating how I should. My friend turned me on to PB&J sandwiches and they actually didn't turn my appetite off. I'll have to switch it up and do PB&apple or banana. Make for a good solid breakfast anyway. We do a lot of leftovers for lunches the next day.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, it can be pretty hard during the first tri. My problem is that I cant have anything with sugar in it or that turns to sugar quickly, so no bread, pasta, rice, flour, potatoes, bananas, watermelon, corn, carrots, etc. Really sucks! Lol!


----------



## KEslinger

I totally understand. Luckily for me only my fasting is higher than normal (and only usually between 109-120). I can control my sugars throughout the day for the most part with food. Even when I'm not eating "good" they stay pretty normal. As far as pasta goes have you tried Dreamfields Pasta? It's lowcarb and you can't tell the difference. When we're pinching pennies we spend the extra money for the pasta, it seems to go further, we put it with a meat, a sauce (light alfredo usually) with a veggie, sometimes in it such a mushrooms, spinach, broccoli, or served with a veggie as well. Good stuff. We also use the carb balance tortillas. I don't worry about the sugars that I get from fruits/veggies. More so non-complex carb sources. We eat wheat bread. Good news for me is that bread at one meal doesn't really affect me. Lucky for now I guess. I've gotta watch it though so it doesn't develop into gestational diabetes.


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

I'd like to join! But im a tad ahead my due date is april 1st and I am 15 weeks on the dot. I am 25 and where a size US14-16 prepreg and still. This is my first baby and I havent gained any weight. I am 5'11'' and weigh 230lbs. 
Since I have noticed that some here are *already mommy's *I was wondering if i could ask you some questions about your previous pregnancies? When did you started gaining weight? Did your boobs get bigger (mine are already 38DDDs, how much bigger could they get)!!?? Could strangers tell that you were expecting and around what week did it show? could you feel the baby move on the outside of all the fat? I hope these questions arent too personal as I am dying to know. :flower:thank you!!:hugs:


----------



## swood9

Hello :) 

I'm 24, size 20-22 us. First baby, I'm due may 10th! :thumbup:


----------



## KEslinger

Maybe1daysoon said:


> I'd like to join! But im a tad ahead my due date is april 1st and I am 15 weeks on the dot. I am 25 and where a size US14-16 prepreg and still. This is my first baby and I havent gained any weight. I am 5'11'' and weigh 230lbs.
> Since I have noticed that some here are *already mommy's *I was wondering if i could ask you some questions about your previous pregnancies? When did you started gaining weight? Did your boobs get bigger (mine are already 38DDDs, how much bigger could they get)!!?? Could strangers tell that you were expecting and around what week did it show? could you feel the baby move on the outside of all the fat? I hope these questions arent too personal as I am dying to know. :flower:thank you!!:hugs:


First of all, Welcome Maybe1daysoon!

This is my first so I often wonder the same thing. How have you maintained your weight? I've really gotta start watching it! Any food recommendations? And, being ahead is no biggie, since this is my first (and my thread!) Having people ahead of me gives me more advice in the end! :haha: When did you start feeling sick/getting symptoms? My symptoms come and go which I hear is completely normal. My problem right now is sometimes I am STARVING and other times I have no appetite and trying to eat something even as small as a string cheese makes my stomach hurt if I'm not hungry. Hopefully I'll be able to maintain my weight.


----------



## KEslinger

swood9 said:


> Hello :)
> 
> I'm 24, size 20-22 us. First baby, I'm due may 10th! :thumbup:

Welcome, Swood9!


----------



## jules7521

Hi all :) I am also a plus size girl, per-pregnancy size 24/26. So far I'm lucky and I haven't gained any weight yet, but it probably helps that I cant eat any cooked red meats or pork at the moment lol Would love to join the group :)


----------



## KEslinger

jules7521 said:


> Hi all :) I am also a plus size girl, per-pregnancy size 24/26. So far I'm lucky and I haven't gained any weight yet, but it probably helps that I cant eat any cooked red meats or pork at the moment lol Would love to join the group :)

Welcome, Jules!
When's your due date?


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

KEslinger said:


> Maybe1daysoon said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join! But im a tad ahead my due date is april 1st and I am 15 weeks on the dot. I am 25 and where a size US14-16 prepreg and still. This is my first baby and I havent gained any weight. I am 5'11'' and weigh 230lbs.
> Since I have noticed that some here are *already mommy's *I was wondering if i could ask you some questions about your previous pregnancies? When did you started gaining weight? Did your boobs get bigger (mine are already 38DDDs, how much bigger could they get)!!?? Could strangers tell that you were expecting and around what week did it show? could you feel the baby move on the outside of all the fat? I hope these questions arent too personal as I am dying to know. :flower:thank you!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> First of all, Welcome Maybe1daysoon!
> 
> This is my first so I often wonder the same thing. How have you maintained your weight? I've really gotta start watching it! Any food recommendations? And, being ahead is no biggie, since this is my first (and my thread!) Having people ahead of me gives me more advice in the end! :haha: When did you start feeling sick/getting symptoms? My symptoms come and go which I hear is completely normal. My problem right now is sometimes I am STARVING and other times I have no appetite and trying to eat something even as small as a string cheese makes my stomach hurt if I'm not hungry. Hopefully I'll be able to maintain my weight.Click to expand...

Awesome! My weight has literally maintained itself infact ive lost a few. I eat when im hungry but right now I am really specific to what I want and can tolerate. I hae to eat EXACTLY what I want and literally wont eat anything else. I have been like this for weeks now. Additionally I seem to do much more night eating so you would think that weight would be pilling on, but its not. I never got bad morning sickness however I do vomit ever now and then, not everyday not even every week. probably 10-15 times whole preg. I have good days and bad days you could say. somedays I still dont even feel preg. lol. At my 12 week appt my doctor didnt seem concerned about me losing a few, we will have to see what happends at my 16 week next thursday.


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

the only food recc i have for after about 8 weeks is eat what tastes good to you and will stay down.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I wish I could give answers about my last pregnancies, but I wasn't overweight with either of them, so that probably wouldn't help. I weighed about 100lbs less with both of them! Lol! I can tell you that even though I have lost 7lbs, I currently look like I am 5mths pregnant from all the bloat!


----------



## KEslinger

Since I don't have an appetite I'm thinking about getting Glucerna shakes for breakfast to have with like a piece of fruit so I'm not skipping meals like crazy. Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I dont see why that would be bad. Just maybe check to see if they are PG safe just because of all the different vitamins and such that they have in them. But sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

Eating breakfast is ALWAYS a good idea. i just got some honey crisp apples and I am addicted! I eat them with fruit loops in the am lol. most days I am not hungry for breakfast but sugary cereal always sound good. lol.


----------



## KEslinger

I wish I was hungry. I go from not hungry to starving. And, I'm skipping meals which is bad. I've gotta figure out some sort of balance. =\


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

i know it sounds weird but for me eating breakfast makes me get hungry during the day. if i dont eat breakfast i could easily go until 2 oclock without eating. when I do eat breakfast i am starving by noon. i also noticed that eating HELPS the constipation.


----------



## Apres

I think I'm plus size. What is the size range ?


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Hey girls. I'm a plus size momma to be too. I am 28 years old and a US 22. I lost about 120lbs before I got pregnant but am still right around the 270 mark. This is my first pregnancy and of course kinda worried.

Do any of you know of a goods place to find nursing bras?

Oh and I'm due around May 7th.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I would love to join you ladies. I'm 27, 5'2", and...what, 230lbs? I'm a size 18, sometimes a 20. Before my first pregnancy I lost 30lbs and was almost a perfect size 16. With my last pregnancy, I gained weight really quickly, and was bloated as heck. I put on about 10lbs in 11 weeks and looked, felt, and my clothes fit like I gained 20lbs. My face put on so much chub. 
After I lost her, I couldn't eat for a while, but I gained about another 5lbs from depression. 

I am shocked and nervous that I got pregnant on my first try, with my first full cycle since the miscarriage. I'm about...I don't know, 3-5lbs lighter than my heaviest since the pregnancy. I'm not in a healthy eating headspace, and I know I need to exercise more. I'd love to join the gym, but I'm not sure It's a good idea to begin an exercise regimine in early pregnancy. I'll see what my doctor says. 

I'll be going sometime this week for my first blood test, and will probably have my first scan the end of next week or almost two weeks from now when I'll be about 6 weeks. 

Anyhoo, that's me for now. Nice to meet you ladies.


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

Apres said:


> I think I'm plus size. What is the size range ?

plus size is usually considered 14 and up.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Welcome to all the new ladies!! I am so excited about this group!!


----------



## KEslinger

Welcome Kahlua, TwinsFan and Apres! We're about to wrap up for bed around here - gotta take the dog out and what not. Hope you all have a great night. I should be back on tomorrow night and then again all day Tuesday! H&H9 to all!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep, I'm off to bed too! Kids have school tomorrow. Why did I decided to have car riders? Lol!


----------



## mom2BFeff

Hi ladies, I am 36. This is my first pregnancy. My starting weight was 185. I am a size 14/16. I am due June 1. All I know is that I don't have morning sickness yet and all I want to do is eat. I can't stop. Now I'm concerned that I will gain too much during pregnancy. I just went shopping today and brought healthy stuff so hopefully I will be better but I find myself at the drive in windows alot. Help!


----------



## GoooRooo

Hello! I'm 37 and this is my first pregnancy too. I'm a UK size 20/22 and so far I have managed not to gain any weight at all. I am trying to stick to a really healthy diet. Due 5th May 2012 :)


----------



## bumpycat

Hi all!! I'm 32, UK size 18 (210lb), just over 6w along, due 1st June. Would love to join in! It's not my first pregnancy (ectopic 4 years ago, crisis, surgery, terrible experience), but it's the first where it's wanted. Second early scan tomorrow, fingers crossed!

No weight gain so far, but my first (inconclusive) scan last week showed a 5cm ovarian cyst, and I swear I can feel it pressing against my other bits. MS comes and goes, seems to be triggered by full fat dairy, so no ice cream for me. Pickles and cheese, though .... MMMMM, drooling just thinking about it!!


----------



## MrsWooolf

Hi everyone!!! Im 24 225lbs size 20, and pregnant withy my first :) i was 340lbs size 26 during ttc but since its took my 3 years to get my natural bfp ive managed to loose the extra lbs over the 3 years HAPPY DAYS!!!

Im 5 weeks 5 days today and have my first app with midwife on wed, making me 6 weeks so excited :) :) :)

Im having on/off period like cramps nothing major tho, its the sickly feeling and the not wanting to eat thats worse for me just now cos i LOVE my food lol i miss it, but just now the smells of all my fav foods are just horible lol 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone xx


----------



## toffee2010

Hi guys , 

im 24 , size 14-16 . Really not looking forward to putting on the weight but ah well . I'm newly pregnant , 4 weeks . Sore boobs, mood swings and mild cramps but thats about it really . This is my second pregnancy , had a mc at 6 weeks , 2 years ago . Taking the pregnacare tablets and TRYING to eat healthy ... but damn i wish i could eat prawns and seafood .. going to miss that lol . xx


----------



## Shoogle

Me 25 Hubby 31, It's our first baby, due on my birthday the 27th of April. Started out at 198 and have stayed there. That for me is a UK 18 (US 14 I am American living in Scotland due to marrying a Scotsman). I seem to carry my weight okay but have a bit of a round tummy so I don't want alot of people to guess how pregnant I am as they will guess further along. Though my husband disagrees, rose tinted glasses me thinks. I can't wait for the fat to change to mostly baby. Have been eating pretty well lately not too sick and I just now feel like myself again. I spent several weeks feeling hungover all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## zozarini

Me too!!

I am 26, size 22, pregnant with 1st. I feel I have put on loads of weight.. I couldnt fit into my work trousers at 6 weeks! I have seen midwife to register and have my booking in appt at 10 weeks and then one with consultant at 12 weeks (As i am obese over BMI 30) So I cant wait to hear about what i should be doing and what i am in for!! Like we dont already know the possible side effects!
Feeling good, eating fairly healthy and still walking the dog!!

Good luck ladies! xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yay!! Welcome everyone! Wow! A lot of older mommies! I am 34. I will be 35 when the baby comes.


----------



## xshell79

Hi im 32yes old, this is my 4th pregnancy as I mc in jan 2010 I have pcos and overweight 223lbs size 22 uk. I was on metformin last pregnancy which helped me concieve but stopped it at 6wks into the pregnancy but ended up with gestational diabetes at 29 wks ... Megan's nearly 5 months old and we decided to try after Xmas for #3 but as I have pcos I didn't want to use pill of anything as I wanted my hormones to settle but I got caught which was a nice suprise as before megan I wasn't always ovulating so I'm hoping I've released a strong egg! Guess time will tell! I didn't realy have any probs with my last pregnancy due to my weight so I'm hoping this will be the same.....


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hello ladies!!!! I am 5'11" and size US 22.....I was a bit heavier during TTC, but lost quite a bit in a family competition (that I'm still in actually!). Still hoping to lose some, but not dieting anymore. I am still working out, and hopefully that doesn't mess up anything. 

Haven't been to the doc yet (they wouldn't see me until 8 weeks!!), but pretty sure my due date is around 6/13/12, although based on my LMP they'll tell me I'm due 6/3/12. Either way, I'm pretty close to the rest of you ladies.

I turned 30 earlier this year, and this is our first, although I have a history of miscarriages and PCOS. I am SO SO SO excited, as we've been TTC for 10 months, but still very nervous about making it to the 12 week mark. We are keeping our fingers crossed and haven't told a soul except for my sister who was there when I took the HPT. :)

Since I'm already rockin some belly flab (eek! it's painful just to type those words! lol), I find myself wondering if/when I'll "look" pregnant or have a bump. I'm guessing it will be quite some time, like 20 weeks or so....anyone else wonder the same thing or am I just crazy?

Okay, well I'll end my novel here. Looking forward to sharing this journey with you ladies! Thanks for reading! :D


----------



## Vixx

Hello everyone!

I'm 27 and a UK 20 and currently cooking number 1! 
EDD is 9th June.
Had my first doctors appointment last week, where I found out that, as suspected I'm a high risk pregnancy (my health issues alone would guarantee that, however my size has made it doubly so). I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on 1st Nov.

Having lots of cramps at the moment, which are worrying and annoying me in equal measures. Also ridiculously tired - but that's nothing new!

Looking forward to hearing about all of your wonderful experiences xx


----------



## jules7521

I am 36 and the OH is 44 ! I am feeling a litle chubby being the only 24/26 lol ah wells :haha: As for the actual due date I was told the " end of april" but that was during an emergency ultrasound. I had a botched ultrasound 2 weeks ago and was told by the idiot tech that I had a 7 week empty sac and had miscarried. Low and behold the next day after a proper scan I had a healthy Bean with a heart rate averaging between 145-165 ( I was hysterically crying with joy during the 145 reading lol oops and was moving too much for a good read)
Tomorrow I have my actual first real OB appt since my scare, and hopefully my quad scan and my 12 week NT scan will be scheduled. Doc has already labeled me high risk because of " advanced maternal age" .. I dont feel old though :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Jules, I am right there with you! I am a 24 prepreg! Hey, where in FLorida are you? We are neighbors!


----------



## niknik1more

hi im 28 and a size uk 18 but im only 5ft 4 so dont carry it well my due date is the 6th of june on my 25th birthday i was only a size 12 so this will be my 1st pregnancy starting big im not looking 4would to it and i really dont want to put on to much :( iv put on alot as i was very ill and spent 6 months in bed but after i was better it still went on and now im having baby number 4 iv put on a little already about 3lb now really thats alot for not even 6 weeks along hope ur all well


----------



## jules7521

niknik1more said:


> hi im 28 and a size uk 18 but im only 5ft 4 so dont carry it well my due date is the 6th of june on my 25th birthday i was only a size 12 so this will be my 1st pregnancy starting big im not looking 4would to it and i really dont want to put on to much :( iv put on alot as i was very ill and spent 6 months in bed but after i was better it still went on and now im having baby number 4 iv put on a little already about 3lb now really thats alot for not even 6 weeks along hope ur all well

No need to apologize for being a pleasantly plump woman :) If we were all meant to be a size 2 we would be lol Welcome:thumbup:


----------



## jules7521

BrandysBabies said:


> Jules, I am right there with you! I am a 24 prepreg! Hey, where in FLorida are you? We are neighbors!

I am in the Ft Lauderdale area!
So excited/nervous about tomorrow's appointment. I highly doubt they will do anything but schedule me for the next scan but it would be so exciting if I could make it there in time. Doubtful though seeing as I dont see the doc till 4:15pm. After 2 back to back miscarriages in 2005 I'm still nervous something will go wrong. Would be nice to just have a " normal" pregnancy :happydance::baby:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Just look how far you have already made it! You are going to have a perfect little bean!


----------



## KEslinger

Welcome to all the new ladies! A lot happens while I'm at work. I'm glad I started this thread, I couldn't find anything like it before. Big girls need love, too! 



TwinsFanMTB said:


> Hey girls. I'm a plus size momma to be too. I am 28 years old and a US 22. I lost about 120lbs before I got pregnant but am still right around the 270 mark. This is my first pregnancy and of course kinda worried.
> 
> Do any of you know of a goods place to find nursing bras?
> 
> Oh and I'm due around May 7th.

I've never been pregnant before so I don't know SQUAT about the quality of these bras. Read the reviews, some love them, some hate them. I'm not sure what size you're looking for. 

Motherhood.com has some in their plus-size lingerie section. Their sizes don't go as high I don't think.

Lanebryant.com carries some of the bravado bras... 

I found this site that carries some plus size nursing bras, too.

https://www.barenecessities.com/Nursing-Bras-Bras_catalog_nxs,31,style,12.htm

Check them out!


----------



## KEslinger

MrsWooolf said:


> Hi everyone!!! Im 24 225lbs size 20, and pregnant withy my first :) i was 340lbs size 26 during ttc but since its took my 3 years to get my natural bfp ive managed to loose the extra lbs over the 3 years HAPPY DAYS!!!
> 
> Im 5 weeks 5 days today and have my first app with midwife on wed, making me 6 weeks so excited :) :) :)
> 
> Im having on/off period like cramps nothing major tho, its the sickly feeling and the not wanting to eat thats worse for me just now cos i LOVE my food lol i miss it, but just now the smells of all my fav foods are just horible lol
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone xx

Congrats on your natural BFP and all the weight loss! I haven't been vomiting but I do have that sickly feeling... nothing sounds good. nothing smells good. nothing tastes good. 

"morning sickness" hit me last night. I didn't sleep a wink... I was SO nauseated and almost wished I'd just vomit to make it go away (haha, RIiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!). That lasted through most of today. I ate about a handful of kix throughout my whole morning, half of my lunch which turned my stomach, and was finally able to eat and almost enjoy dinner. I grilled some chicken and made dreamfields penne pasta with a light alfredo sauce. Yum yum.

it's a vicious cycle. not feeling well so you don't eat. then being hungry but because you haven't eaten you're nauseated. LOL. gotta love it. I'd do anything for this bean though. I can't wait for my appointment. I've got another 2 and a half weeks to go! AH! I'm going to pull my hair out in the mean time. I want so bad to see the little bean and the heart beat... good news is I know around 8 weeks will be perfect timing for it.

I found out today that one of our clients is a labor and delivery nurse at the hospital I go to. I mentioned that my doctors are out that way (not super close to where I work, so she asked if I lived out that way... we do!). She asked who, I mentioned my PCP and then my ob/gyn. She raved about my ob/gyn. She and another one are the head doctors there. YAY! She also said aside from her being a great doctor that she's very nice too. Works for me! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

Hi hope u dont dont mind me posting but i am a size 24 also with type two diabeties and i am ttc our first if i do conceive this cycle i will be due july 4th hope its okay that i posted here


----------



## KEslinger

mrsdavisthe1 said:


> Hi hope u dont dont mind me posting but i am a size 24 also with type two diabeties and i am ttc our first if i do conceive this cycle i will be due july 4th hope its okay that i posted here

You're more than welcome here. Hopefully soon you'll be posting as "expecting"!!! 

:dust: to you. It can be a very long and trying journey but definitely worth it in my opinion. All I can say is, don't give up! Are you on clomid or any other meds? How long have you been trying? (Sorry, I didn't get a good enough look at your signature before I started posting.) We tried for 12 cycles, 10 months, 6 ovulatory cycles. I saw an endrocrinologist on 9/2. They decided to start me on Metformin. I don't think that the metformin did it for me, I think it's coincidence. Most people need to be on it for at least a month before it takes effect. I used OPKs, if you can afford it, use them twice a day (if you're not on clomid, I hear clomid skews the results). This last cycle I took it in the evening to figure out what the hell was going on and ended up getting a positive. All my cycles before that I could only get a positive with FMU. Also, with PCOS, you can ovulate and get your spike, but sometimes it's a weak ovulation and the egg that is released isn't viable. =( I had wondfo's that I HATED. I never got dark lines on them like you're supposed to even when I KNEW I was ovulating. I bought a basal body thermometer 5 days before getting my BFP. LOL. What luck. I loved the clear blue digital OPKs, a smiley face is a lot easier to read than 2 lines. Which ones darker? Are the they same? Is the test darker?? Hah. It'll make you crazy. The only time I've gotten positives on the cheapies is when I already knew that I was pregnant. That was a good feeling, too. Don't give up!
:dust:


----------



## KendraNoell

toffee2010 said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> im 24 , size 14-16 . Really not looking forward to putting on the weight but ah well . I'm newly pregnant , 4 weeks . Sore boobs, mood swings and mild cramps but thats about it really . This is my second pregnancy , had a mc at 6 weeks , 2 years ago . Taking the pregnacare tablets and TRYING to eat healthy ... but damn i wish i could eat prawns and seafood .. going to miss that lol . xx

I am eating cooked shrimp like crazy, you can eat lots of seafood so long as its cooked properly... tuna, shark, some other stuff is bad but most shellfish and stuff is fine. I love seafood and definitely not giving it up!!



zozarini said:


> Me too!!
> 
> I am 26, size 22, pregnant with 1st. I feel I have put on loads of weight.. I couldnt fit into my work trousers at 6 weeks! I have seen midwife to register and have my booking in appt at 10 weeks and then one with consultant at 12 weeks (As i am obese over BMI 30) So I cant wait to hear about what i should be doing and what i am in for!! Like we dont already know the possible side effects!
> Feeling good, eating fairly healthy and still walking the dog!!
> 
> Good luck ladies! xx

I was wearing maternity jeans @ five weeks, that's just because I am weirdly proportionate... I have no butt and all gut so pants never stay on me and its even worse now with all the extra bloat!



KEslinger said:


> MrsWooolf said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! Im 24 225lbs size 20, and pregnant withy my first :) i was 340lbs size 26 during ttc but since its took my 3 years to get my natural bfp ive managed to loose the extra lbs over the 3 years HAPPY DAYS!!!
> 
> Im 5 weeks 5 days today and have my first app with midwife on wed, making me 6 weeks so excited :) :) :)
> 
> Im having on/off period like cramps nothing major tho, its the sickly feeling and the not wanting to eat thats worse for me just now cos i LOVE my food lol i miss it, but just now the smells of all my fav foods are just horible lol
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone xx
> 
> Congrats on your natural BFP and all the weight loss! I haven't been vomiting but I do have that sickly feeling... nothing sounds good. nothing smells good. nothing tastes good.
> 
> "morning sickness" hit me last night. I didn't sleep a wink... I was SO nauseated and almost wished I'd just vomit to make it go away (haha, RIiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!). That lasted through most of today. I ate about a handful of kix throughout my whole morning, half of my lunch which turned my stomach, and was finally able to eat and almost enjoy dinner. I grilled some chicken and made dreamfields penne pasta with a light alfredo sauce. Yum yum.
> 
> it's a vicious cycle. not feeling well so you don't eat. then being hungry but because you haven't eaten you're nauseated. LOL. gotta love it. I'd do anything for this bean though. I can't wait for my appointment. I've got another 2 and a half weeks to go! AH! I'm going to pull my hair out in the mean time. I want so bad to see the little bean and the heart beat... good news is I know around 8 weeks will be perfect timing for it.
> 
> I found out today that one of our clients is a labor and delivery nurse at the hospital I go to. I mentioned that my doctors are out that way (not super close to where I work, so she asked if I lived out that way... we do!). She asked who, I mentioned my PCP and then my ob/gyn. She raved about my ob/gyn. She and another one are the head doctors there. YAY! She also said aside from her being a great doctor that she's very nice too. Works for me! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Morning sickness was one thing I didn't get. You always want what you can't have. Not feeling sicky has made me eat a TON and I feel huge all the time especially with the slower digestive system!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Hi Ladies! I'm Kendra, 27, I am currently a size US16-18. I have been this weight for a few years, before I got married I was more of a 12-14 but I blame my husband (haha). We are pregnant with our first, my Dr hasn't even commented on my weight which I think is interesting, as I am considered obese, but I do carry it well. I carry a lot in my stomach but with high waisted pants it sucks in a bit. So I don't look the 231 that I weigh. That and so far during my appointments I have weighed between 231 and 243 so I am rocking 10 lbs of bloat on and off... yuck!

I am also interested in when you ladies start showing. I can personally tell my belly is changing but who knows when people will start noticing. When I tell people I'm pregnant now they ask if I know what it is yet :/ or the first thing they do is look at your belly and I feel like I have to say, "no, its not what you're thinking, I'm fat, and very early in pregnancy". I was asked many times over the last few years when I was due. When I wasn't pregnant. So I'll probably be about to pop before anyone notices :(

This was my 7 week bump... as you can see I carry much weight up front, and could be mistaken for a lot farther along than I really am.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0050.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## KEslinger

LOL, Kendra... I gorged at dinner tonight. I haven't been able to eat a meal... unless it's something horrible for me like chicken nuggets (those are the only thing that sounds good, not just any kind... McDonalds. LOL YIKES!) It's nice to be able to eat at least one meal a day. And, I don't feel guilty for the amount I ate. It wasn't some ungodly amount. And, it's super low carb pasta, and light sauce, and lean protein. I need to get to the store to pick up some fruit. Most veggies right now are making me super nauseated. Not even just taste. But smell. And TEXTURE. I welcome my nausea only because I know it's pregnancy related, and I've wanted this for SO long. When I found out earlier last month that my chances were super low naturally, it was disheartening. I'd have to lose a lot of weight and go through IUI or IVF. We decided we wouldn't go that route anyway... we'd just keep on trying. I remember when I tested, too. 2 days before it was negative. But, I still had NO appetite. And, WEIRD CM. (TMI alert) It was like clumps of cloudy cm that was blood tinged. I've never ever had anything like this before. Ever. I spotted for a long time, and still spot a little bit every now and then. I'm used to spotting with my PCOS between cycles. That was my only irregular bleeding, my cycles were pretty regular. But, my spotting was different. It'd start out pink in the morning and slowly fade away over the day. Day after day after day. Spotting. The nothing for a day or two. And then that weird CM. I had a clump of that once a day for 3 days. Weird. My doctor told me not to worry about it, even though it scares the hell out of me when I see it and have that moment of "oh my god. what's wrong with my baby?!" 


I guess I should take my dog out... 

Night ladies!


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG my baby LOVES McDonalds. Sad.


----------



## KEslinger

It's only the nuggets. And, I like sweet n sour sauce, but apparently bean likes them plain. Haha. Can you attach a picture of your 8 week ultrasound in a post? I want to show OH what we should be seeing come the 27th


----------



## KEslinger

So at 10dpo I got a :bfn:
At 12dpo I got these:


Note the BARELY visible positive on the wondfo.

At 18dpo I got this on a wondfo...


Needles to say I was pleasantly surprised. I never took pictures of the answer ones (the ones that look like FRER), but the pink lines are still on there. I never considered myself a POAS addict, but since I've found out that I'm pregnant I've kinda proved it. I will randomly take what's left of my tests (wondfo LH or CB Digital). I love seeing how dark the test line is compared to the barely there control. Haha, It's like my positive takes all the dye or something. Best part is, I went to the bathroom before I left work (after 6pm) and took the wondfo tonight with like 2 drops of pee before 7 and still got that super dark line. :haha: Oh boy... I need to find something to make me stop peeing on these things...


----------



## AllyCat330

Hi! I am Ally and I am a us size 16 pre-pregnancy. My breasts are already growing I y feel bloated. I was really scared to start off this big pre-pregnancy. I am so glad someone made this post! Makes me feel so much better to know I am not alone.


----------



## caseita

Hi ladies!! I'm 23yrs old 5'9" size 22 and we are expecting our first!! I've actually lost about 10lbs since becoming pregnant but my pants don't fit anymore!! It's mostly bloat but it sucks that none of my pants fit already! I've seen my Dr. three times now because of some spotting early on but the baby is doing great with a healthy hb of 169. Dr hasn't really mentioned my weight except to tell me that I should strive to only gain 15-20lbs throughout my pregnancy. My blood sugar has been low so I am required to have small meals every 2 or so hours to keep my sugar up but that's about it. Super excited to talk to all you ladies!!


----------



## KEslinger

AllyCat330 said:


> Hi! I am Ally and I am a us size 16 pre-pregnancy. My breasts are already growing I y feel bloated. I was really scared to start off this big pre-pregnancy. I am so glad someone made this post! Makes me feel so much better to know I am not alone.

That's why I made this thread... I kept searching for plus size pregnancy but there was NOTHING. I know there are biggers girls out there, and we all need support. 

Caseita... from week 3-4w5d I had lost about 8lbs (285 to 277) because I had no appetite at all. As of this morning I'm about 281. My level of bloat changes day to day by about 5 pounds, so we'll see. And, thinks to the slower digestion I could quite possibly be a pound less. :haha: My body is still hanging on to my dinner, I've never had that problem before... And, I don't have a problem with constipation (yet). But, then again, dinner was my only "real" meal yesterday, I wasn't able to eat breakfast or finish my small lunch. I'm trying to not gain much, I know for the "obese" people they say 15-20 pounds for the whole pregnancy. I'm surprisingly not nauseated this morning, but, also not hungry. Hmmm. I really want this pregnancy to be a healthy one. I need to stock up on fruit. And, low fat string cheese. Something to eat for lunch when I can't eat.


----------



## EmzLouise

Hello ladies!

I'm Emma, 21, 10weeks preggo (due around 7th May 2012) and a size 20-22, lost nearly 2 stone before I got my BFP :happydance:

This is my first ever pregnancy and I'm just getting used to it! OH is lovely and supportive. I have my dating scan in less than a week :)


----------



## KendraNoell

8 week scan
 



Attached Files:







291838_10150311845686541_629181540_8524909_897038775_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## KEslinger

Thanks, Kendra! OH is already at work, and it's my day off so I'll show him when he gets home. I can't wait for my 8 week ultrasound!


----------



## bumpycat

AllyCat330 said:


> Hi! I am Ally and I am a us size 16 pre-pregnancy. My breasts are already growing I y feel bloated. I was really scared to start off this big pre-pregnancy. I am so glad someone made this post! Makes me feel so much better to know I am not alone.

Hi Ally! I'm an Ally too :happydance: It's great hearing from all these lovely ladies, and SOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting!

I had a second early scan today ... and there it was, in the right place! No embryo visible yet, but a good sac and yolk, dating me at 5-6 weeks, which is about one week off the LMP dating, but since I couldn't actually remember if my LMP was the 25th August or the week following, and we were going with the earlier date, it's probably right on. Got my first midwife appointment in another 2 weeks, and my 12 week scan for 24 Nov.

Feeling horrendous this afternoon post-scan, thought I was going to chuck up on the bus home from work - bleck!


----------



## KEslinger

I'm thinking about e-mailing my Dr... I feel like my uterus tilts or something. Some days I feel like I have to pee constantly, but not very much comes out. Other days, coincidentally the days I can pee normally, I have spotting. Weird? I think so! I'm getting used to the spotting even though it's still startling. =\


----------



## caseita

KEslinger- I love string cheese right now! (well not this morning, it tasted awful! But in general I love it!) 

I've been trying my hardest to eat healthy and to be honest it hasn't been that bad. Fast food restaurants smell disgusting to me right now so they are easy to avoid. I am loving raviolis at the moment and can't stand Pizza and eggs!! I am loving being pregnant but the baby is taking over my body!!! I can't control anything anymore!


----------



## lalila0007

Hi Ladies! I am 29, OH 21. This is our first baby. I'm 5'10 and pre-preg US 24 at 296 lbs. I had awful morning sickness and lost almost 10 lbs before 8 weeks, but am now back to 294ish. Right now though, anything healthy tastes terrible. My baby likes cereal (Fruit Loops and Fruity Pebbles), strawberry poptarts, and crispy bacon. Its annoying really because I LOVE veggies and HATE bacon, but...baby rules the roost right now. I just hope I don't put on too much weight. Doc said I should only gain 15-20 lbs in the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Can I join! My names Chloe, I'm 21 and I'm a UK size 20. I'm just over 9 weeks pregnant with our first and so so happy :D 

I saw my midwife last week and was terrified she was going to be horrible about my weight but she was fine and just said I'd need to see a consultant to keep an eye on everything but if it means the baby will be healthier from it then so be it! 

My symptoms have been - Sore boobs, cramps, FATIGUE and MS!! I started a new job yesterday and not saying anything about my pregnancy and having to slip away to vomit is quite a task :haha: Sorry! I've rambled on! Wish everyone a healthy pregnancy and would love to chat and offer support to everyone here xoxo


----------



## KendraNoell

KEslinger said:


> I'm thinking about e-mailing my Dr... I feel like my uterus tilts or something. Some days I feel like I have to pee constantly, but not very much comes out. Other days, coincidentally the days I can pee normally, I have spotting. Weird? I think so! I'm getting used to the spotting even though it's still startling. =\

Honestly I would call your Doc because this sounds like a UTI or bladder infection. They can be really dangerous for baby.


----------



## usamom

Hi Ladies.. I'd love to join your thread.. I'm currently expecting my second child on June 10, 2012. My pre-pregnancy size is a US 18W. 

Right now- I have hardly any symptoms right now.. Very slight nausea upon occasion, and some stretching in my lower abdomen. Otherwise- I feel great..

Looking forward to conversing with you over the next few months!


----------



## KEslinger

I e-mailed her and am waiting for a response. :) She typically gets back to me on the same day. I know that UTI's if left untreated can lead to kidney infections and the kidney infections can be very dangerous to the pregnancy. I don't have painful urination or blood in my urine which is a plus. It's the spotting that bothers me. Either way, I've got a message in to her to see what she wants to do. I'll probably have to go pee in a cup which is no biggie. I've never had a UTI where I didn't have pain or no blood in my urine, but then again, I've never been pregnant before either. =)


----------



## Lollipopbop

KEslinger - Don't worry too much! My SIL got a UTI early in her pregnancy and she's fine and 7 months pregnant. Hope it all goes well xoxo


----------



## HalfThyme007

KendraNoell said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about e-mailing my Dr... I feel like my uterus tilts or something. Some days I feel like I have to pee constantly, but not very much comes out. Other days, coincidentally the days I can pee normally, I have spotting. Weird? I think so! I'm getting used to the spotting even though it's still startling. =\
> 
> Honestly I would call your Doc because this sounds like a UTI or bladder infection. They can be really dangerous for baby.Click to expand...

Glad you contacted your doc -- I was going to say it sounded like a UTI to me as well. If you get tired of waiting to hear back from your doc, I believe there are OTC tests for UTIs, though perhaps they are expensive.

Also, as far as the spotting goes, on the days you spot have you had sex? I had some pink tinged CM on Saturday evening and I basically freaked out thinking it was the beginning of a M/C, but after some research discovered it's probably irritation from the sex we'd had earlier in the day. Because many new blood supplies are being built all around the uterus and cervix to support the growth there is a lot more potential for irritation and spotting.

Anyway, there are my two cents :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Lollipopbop said:


> Can I join! My names Chloe, I'm 21 and I'm a UK size 20. I'm just over 9 weeks pregnant with our first and so so happy :D
> 
> I saw my midwife last week and was terrified she was going to be horrible about my weight but she was fine and just said I'd need to see a consultant to keep an eye on everything but if it means the baby will be healthier from it then so be it!
> 
> My symptoms have been - Sore boobs, cramps, FATIGUE and MS!! I started a new job yesterday and not saying anything about my pregnancy and having to slip away to vomit is quite a task :haha: Sorry! I've rambled on! Wish everyone a healthy pregnancy and would love to chat and offer support to everyone here xoxo

Lollipopbop!!! You probably don't recognize me, but I recognize your name from the Soy thread! Nice to have a fellow soy-bean here :) Congrats on your BFP and welcome!!

PS: Nice to know someone a few weeks ahead of me so I can see what to expect :)


----------



## momma_nat

New Joiney!!!! I am 4 weeks 2 days , size 24/26. I miscarried my first in July 2011 and am now luckily pregnatn again. I got pregnant using clomid as I have PCOS and do nto ovulate on my own. We are very happy but I am very concerned that it will happen again. I am trying not to stress about it but it's tough. any ideas on how to keep my mind off things? 


Also I feel lost as to what I should feel? Like my tummy hurts right now just sore and such and I am so scared somethign is not right.....

I hope to make new friends to go thru this journey with... 

Nat xo


----------



## KEslinger

HalfThyme007 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about e-mailing my Dr... I feel like my uterus tilts or something. Some days I feel like I have to pee constantly, but not very much comes out. Other days, coincidentally the days I can pee normally, I have spotting. Weird? I think so! I'm getting used to the spotting even though it's still startling. =\
> 
> Honestly I would call your Doc because this sounds like a UTI or bladder infection. They can be really dangerous for baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you contacted your doc -- I was going to say it sounded like a UTI to me as well. If you get tired of waiting to hear back from your doc, I believe there are OTC tests for UTIs, though perhaps they are expensive.
> 
> Also, as far as the spotting goes, on the days you spot have you had sex? I had some pink tinged CM on Saturday evening and I basically freaked out thinking it was the beginning of a M/C, but after some research discovered it's probably irritation from the sex we'd had earlier in the day. Because many new blood supplies are being built all around the uterus and cervix to support the growth there is a lot more potential for irritation and spotting.
> 
> Anyway, there are my two cents :)Click to expand...

If this is a UTI its nothing like I've had before. I haven't had any issues today. It seems like the days where I'm only peeing a little at a time are the days that I'm running to pee every 30 minutes. Today's been normal, aside from my spotting. We didn't dtd last night or today. I've actually noticed that I spot on my days off when I'm just kinda relaxing around the house... sitting or lying down more. I know there are a lot of reasons for spotting, sex, straining on the toilet, further implantation, subchorionic bleeds/hematomas, and for reasons unknown! I've read and heard that 1 in 3 women have spotting during their otherwise normal pregnancy. That although it's not "normal" to have vaginal bleeding during pregnancy, it is quite common. A few of my friends have had spotting during the first trimester (it usually stops by the second). Either for days, weeks, or months. One of my friends actually had heavy bleeding, full red flow at 6 weeks. She was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma, and although they cannot guarantee the pregnancy, most come out of it just fine. Her little boy is 2, she's pregnant with #4, The other 2 are twins. So, I've got hope. I have no cramping, no pain, no full red flow that soaks a pad. As far as a UTI, I don't have pain during urination, no blood in my urine (even microscopically, I've done a dipstick at work), no fever. I drink a lot of water which can be the cause of the problem with the hormones and having to pee a lot. (I drink over a gallon of water a day...) We'll see what the Dr says.


----------



## KendraNoell

It was just worrying me when you said that you have to pee but not a lot comes out. That's the symptom I was focusing on. Cause I peed every half hour the first couple weeks but I peed a LOT.


----------



## KEslinger

When I go all the time not a lot comes out, but I'm going all the time and probably producing close to equivalent. When I'm not going a lot, I pee more. I totally get how it sounds like a UTI, I would just hope that there'd be some other indication as well. We'll see. Nothing from my doctor yet. Usually when I have a UTI I have bloody urine (like, almost cranberry juice color). And, if I'm having kidney stone issues then I guess I have similar urination patterns, but it usually hurts. It just doesn't fall into any category in particular. LOL


----------



## MrsWooolf

I went to the dr the day I got my bfp because I was going to toilet loads but not much coming out, I wasn't in pain it was sooo annoying tho! Also was getting cramps but input that down to my bfp!!! Anyway found out I had a urine infection got a weeks antibiotics and now I'm back to normal! Oh and I did say I got a bfp at the app cause I already knew :)


----------



## KEslinger

MrsWooolf said:


> I went to the dr the day I got my bfp because I was going to toilet loads but not much coming out, I wasn't in pain it was sooo annoying tho! Also was getting cramps but input that down to my bfp!!! Anyway found out I had a urine infection got a weeks antibiotics and now I'm back to normal! Oh and I did say I got a bfp at the app cause I already knew :)

That's good to know. My doctor wrote back last night saying I can go to the lab to do a urinalysis. She didn't think it sounded like a UTI but it more than willing to check things out.


----------



## jules7521

KEslinger said:


> When I go all the time not a lot comes out, but I'm going all the time and probably producing close to equivalent. When I'm not going a lot, I pee more. I totally get how it sounds like a UTI, I would just hope that there'd be some other indication as well. We'll see. Nothing from my doctor yet. Usually when I have a UTI I have bloody urine (like, almost cranberry juice color). And, if I'm having kidney stone issues then I guess I have similar urination patterns, but it usually hurts. It just doesn't fall into any category in particular. LOL

I've had he unfortunate experience of having 2 UTI's already this pregnancy, and up until now I've never had one before:dohh: The only symptom I had both times was that I had to pee all the time but only a teensie bit came out and um.. TMI but.. my girl bits were tender lol

Update 11/11/11 ( oh i totally forgot about that date lol how cool! )
I had my first official ob appt since the whole botched ultrasound fiasco yesterday. Got my loverly blood drawn, and doc had a bit of trouble finding beans heartbeat on doppler.. though my OH and I heard it loud and clear for a sec before doc moved the wand.. He's 65 so me thinks he's growing hard of hearing lol 
I am waiting for a call to schedule my NT scan next week at the 12 week mark ( i'm 11 weeks 2 days today 11/12) and doc said I'll have a level 3 ultrasound at 16 weeks because of my age. He doesn't like to do the cvs or the amnio unless he absolutely has to because there are still risks and he doesn't want to take them unless there is no other options. So I'm a little nervous I admit but I'm looking forward to hopefully actually being able to see this next scan as opposed to having to stare at my OH's face to see reactions lol:happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

jules7521 said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> When I go all the time not a lot comes out, but I'm going all the time and probably producing close to equivalent. When I'm not going a lot, I pee more. I totally get how it sounds like a UTI, I would just hope that there'd be some other indication as well. We'll see. Nothing from my doctor yet. Usually when I have a UTI I have bloody urine (like, almost cranberry juice color). And, if I'm having kidney stone issues then I guess I have similar urination patterns, but it usually hurts. It just doesn't fall into any category in particular. LOL
> 
> I've had he unfortunate experience of having 2 UTI's already this pregnancy, and up until now I've never had one before:dohh: The only symptom I had both times was that I had to pee all the time but only a teensie bit came out and um.. TMI but.. my girl bits were tender lol
> 
> Update 11/11/11 ( oh i totally forgot about that date lol how cool! )
> I had my first official ob appt since the whole botched ultrasound fiasco yesterday. Got my loverly blood drawn, and doc had a bit of trouble finding beans heartbeat on doppler.. though my OH and I heard it loud and clear for a sec before doc moved the wand.. He's 65 so me thinks he's growing hard of hearing lol
> I am waiting for a call to schedule my NT scan next week at the 12 week mark ( i'm 11 weeks 2 days today 11/12) and doc said I'll have a level 3 ultrasound at 16 weeks because of my age. He doesn't like to do the cvs or the amnio unless he absolutely has to because there are still risks and he doesn't want to take them unless there is no other options. So I'm a little nervous I admit but I'm looking forward to hopefully actually being able to see this next scan as opposed to having to stare at my OH's face to see reactions lol:happydance:Click to expand...

I think your preggo brain is getting the best of you... it's October not November :) so 10/11/11 :)


----------



## usamom

I'm not showing yet, but am feeling the bloat make my pants a little tight. I have to dress super professional for my job and can't find decent plus size maternity clothes. Last pregnancy I didn't need much because I barely showed and I was a smaller size, but I need to know where to go when the time comes. Any recommendations from you ladies?


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Hi - I am a size 16 pre-pregnancy. I am actually still fitting in all of my clothes somehow. Probably because I had just lost 11 pounds before I realized i was pregnant and luckily had not gone out to get any new clothes yet. So that worked out well apparently. I've actually lost 4 pounds since becoming pregnant which I guess is ok since I am considered "obese" because of my height. I am only 5'2". 

I went to Motherhood Maternity this past weekend to start looking for shirts and jeans. I was pretty depressed to find out I didn't fit into their petite XL size :( But I did manage to fit just fine into their petite 1x Size. Even with the petite, the pants were a little long on me but I guess I'll just have to hem them. Their size Large shirts fit just fine. I am a bit smaller on top I guess. Or maybe their petite sizes are just cut weird, who knows. 

Afterwards I got the idea to stop into Lane Bryant and try on some of their shirts. I know their shirt styles there come down usually to my hip/leg joint and thought some of their shirts might work as maternity shirts. I actually did have some luck there! So since I am a card holder I will be back to them as well for the sales. 

Also Motherhood Maternity sold something called belly band or belly belt - I forget. it's like a soft stretchy tube to use over your regular pre-maternity pants so you can unzip them and put this over the zipper just to make your regular pants last longer into your pregnancy. I loved the idea of that and it was only $16 or so. 

So check out regular plus sized stores too ladies - try stuffing a sweater or something under the shirts you try on just to see if they might work with a bump or not. A lot actually will! And try out he belly band to help your own pants last longer.

As far as showing, I wouldn't say I am really showing at all yet. I can see a difference and a small rounded area down there but since I'm a little chunky anyone who didn't know would probably just assume it's chunk and not a baby heh. Oh well. With my first baby (which was 7+ years ago) it seems like i wasn't really showing until month 5 or so then I expanded FAST - and it all went straight out since I am so short. I envy you tall ladies with your cute basketball tummies!


----------



## usamom

Sew_Sweet- thanks so much for your response! I have been looking at those baby bands and wondered if they would really work. I just can't see how they disguise the fact that your pants are unbuttoned- but it sounds like we are almost the same size- so I'll definitely try it out!

My last pregnancy- I think I had one maternity shirt.. I never had the "bump".. Hoping that I lose weight with this pregnancy like I did the last time around.. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jules7521

KendraNoell said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> When I go all the time not a lot comes out, but I'm going all the time and probably producing close to equivalent. When I'm not going a lot, I pee more. I totally get how it sounds like a UTI, I would just hope that there'd be some other indication as well. We'll see. Nothing from my doctor yet. Usually when I have a UTI I have bloody urine (like, almost cranberry juice color). And, if I'm having kidney stone issues then I guess I have similar urination patterns, but it usually hurts. It just doesn't fall into any category in particular. LOL
> 
> I've had he unfortunate experience of having 2 UTI's already this pregnancy, and up until now I've never had one before:dohh: The only symptom I had both times was that I had to pee all the time but only a teensie bit came out and um.. TMI but.. my girl bits were tender lol
> 
> Update 11/11/11 ( oh i totally forgot about that date lol how cool! )
> I had my first official ob appt since the whole botched ultrasound fiasco yesterday. Got my loverly blood drawn, and doc had a bit of trouble finding beans heartbeat on doppler.. though my OH and I heard it loud and clear for a sec before doc moved the wand.. He's 65 so me thinks he's growing hard of hearing lol
> I am waiting for a call to schedule my NT scan next week at the 12 week mark ( i'm 11 weeks 2 days today 11/12) and doc said I'll have a level 3 ultrasound at 16 weeks because of my age. He doesn't like to do the cvs or the amnio unless he absolutely has to because there are still risks and he doesn't want to take them unless there is no other options. So I'm a little nervous I admit but I'm looking forward to hopefully actually being able to see this next scan as opposed to having to stare at my OH's face to see reactions lol:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I think your preggo brain is getting the best of you... it's October not November :) so 10/11/11 :)Click to expand...

LOL wow I knew I was lacking some sleep and stuff but this sure made me giggle :haha::haha:


----------



## Lollipopbop

HalfThyme - Of course I remember :D Yay for Soy babies! I hope the other girls from the thread all join us soon. How is everything going? Feeling pregnant? xoxo


----------



## HopefulKirsty

I'm a uk size 18-20, I'm already looking majorly bloated and feeling crappy. I hate that nothing sounds or tastes good at the moment and despite how sick i am all of the time i'm still putting on weight. Anyone else feeling a little fed up with the sickness?


----------



## Sew_Sweet

usamom said:


> Sew_Sweet- thanks so much for your response! I have been looking at those baby bands and wondered if they would really work. I just can't see how they disguise the fact that your pants are unbuttoned- but it sounds like we are almost the same size- so I'll definitely try it out!
> 
> My last pregnancy- I think I had one maternity shirt.. I never had the "bump".. Hoping that I lose weight with this pregnancy like I did the last time around..
> 
> Thanks again!

Well you have to cover the entire zipper/button portion with the band. I think there is a photo on the back of the package to show you how. Then of course wear a shirt that is long enough cover that whole area. Luckily the maternity shirts now are more "friendly" to pre- and post-pregnant bodies so they don't LOOK like maternity shirts - they are just a bit longer.


----------



## JadeCrusader

Ooo, I wanna join! I'm 24 years old, 5'9", 267lbs, and a US16. Our baby is due May 30th, 2012. I've noticed recently that even though I've been losing weight with the morning sickness, I've also lost my hourglass shape and my clothes don't fit right anymore :(. Gonna have to buy maternity pants soon! :(

I too have been peeing like CRAZY, but it's like an entire bulging bladder full every single time, and right after I drink water? Forget about it. I have to pee every 10 minutes for half an hour, lol.

So glad to be here! :D


----------



## caseita

Ugh I was asked if I was pregnant today :( I said yes (I can't say no even if it's a perfect stranger, my sister says I'm crazy but I feel like if I say no I'm denying my baby, weird I know!) but I told them I was only around 12 weeks and they looked at me all crazy like "why do you look so pregnant???" I already have problems with my weight so it's just lovely when somebody points out how fat I am!!! I know I'm just being dramatic but I can't help it... I already feel weird when I'm with my husband because we don't look like we match. He's 5'9" and weighs about 165... He's built and has a 6 pack and is completely gorgeous and everything and when were walking around holding hands people look at us carzy... I know he loves me for me but I can't help but feel kinda awkward with him.. Even after 7 years of being together...


----------



## jules7521

Sew_Sweet said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> Sew_Sweet- thanks so much for your response! I have been looking at those baby bands and wondered if they would really work. I just can't see how they disguise the fact that your pants are unbuttoned- but it sounds like we are almost the same size- so I'll definitely try it out!
> 
> My last pregnancy- I think I had one maternity shirt.. I never had the "bump".. Hoping that I lose weight with this pregnancy like I did the last time around..
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Well you have to cover the entire zipper/button portion with the band. I think there is a photo on the back of the package to show you how. Then of course wear a shirt that is long enough cover that whole area. Luckily the maternity shirts now are more "friendly" to pre- and post-pregnant bodies so they don't LOOK like maternity shirts - they are just a bit longer.Click to expand...


I bought one of the Plus size belly bands from Motherhood and it does take a little getting used to is you are really short like me. I barely scrape 5'1 so I am folding it in half right now or it does extend all the way up to the bra line, and in the Florida heat that's too warm for now. But other then that it covers my undone pants super well and no one seems to notice I have it on. I've been wearing mine for almost 2 weeks now because none of my pants want to button anymore:wacko:
I did buy one pair of maternity pants from them but I havent started to wear them yet. Until after my 12 week scan I can't justify it to myself.. call it nerves.

Anywho welcome to all the new ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caseita

Ugh sorry just one of those days...


----------



## jules7521

caseita said:


> Ugh I was asked if I was pregnant today :( I said yes (I can't say no even if it's a perfect stranger, my sister says I'm crazy but I feel like if I say no I'm denying my baby, weird I know!) but I told them I was only around 12 weeks and they looked at me all crazy like "why do you look so pregnant???" I already have problems with my weight so it's just lovely when somebody points out how fat I am!!! I know I'm just being dramatic but I can't help it... I already feel weird when I'm with my husband because we don't look like we match. He's 5'9" and weighs about 165... He's built and has a 6 pack and is completely gorgeous and everything and when were walking around holding hands people look at us carzy... I know he loves me for me but I can't help but feel kinda awkward with him.. Even after 7 years of being together...

You know I can totally relate. My OH and I couldn't be more physically different. He's 6' 160 with a 6 pack and wears a 29/30 in pants and rides his bike 30+ miles a day... and well I am 5'1/2 and 280. He thinks I'm beautiful the way I am and even after this long I look at him and wonder how he thinks that way. All the skinny women give him 2nd looks and he wont even glance. Now if he sees what he calls a " healthy" woman with a big behind and meat on her he will look. I guess one day when we are totally comfortable in our own skin we will see what they see.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Another really good place to buy professional looking maternity is at Sears! THey have a great selection!


----------



## caseita

jules7521 said:


> caseita said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I was asked if I was pregnant today :( I said yes (I can't say no even if it's a perfect stranger, my sister says I'm crazy but I feel like if I say no I'm denying my baby, weird I know!) but I told them I was only around 12 weeks and they looked at me all crazy like "why do you look so pregnant???" I already have problems with my weight so it's just lovely when somebody points out how fat I am!!! I know I'm just being dramatic but I can't help it... I already feel weird when I'm with my husband because we don't look like we match. He's 5'9" and weighs about 165... He's built and has a 6 pack and is completely gorgeous and everything and when were walking around holding hands people look at us carzy... I know he loves me for me but I can't help but feel kinda awkward with him.. Even after 7 years of being together...
> 
> You know I can totally relate. My OH and I couldn't be more physically different. He's 6' 160 with a 6 pack and wears a 29/30 in pants and rides his bike 30+ miles a day... and well I am 5'1/2 and 280. He thinks I'm beautiful the way I am and even after this long I look at him and wonder how he thinks that way. All the skinny women give him 2nd looks and he wont even glance. Now if he sees what he calls a " healthy" woman with a big behind and meat on her he will look. I guess one day when we are totally comfortable in our own skin we will see what they see.Click to expand...

I hope so... He tells me I'm crazy (while hugging and kissing me :) ) when I tell him how I feel but I do know that no matter what he loves me and it's just me being insecure and has nothing to do with him. He is so amazing to me and I am so lucky to have him... Idk. :cloud9:

And he's so excited about the baby!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Lollipopbop said:


> HalfThyme - Of course I remember :D Yay for Soy babies! I hope the other girls from the thread all join us soon. How is everything going? Feeling pregnant? xoxo


I still can't believe how many soy BFPs there were....I guess if you do the percentage of posters vs. BFPs on that thread, it's probably still pretty low, but it always seemed like a lucky thread to me. :)

No...don't really feel pregnant. Had some cramps last week that my sister told me were normal and I'm super bloated, that's it. Both my sisters had horrible morning sickness with all their pregnancies, so I'm kinda just waiting for that to hit....although it would sure be nice if it didn't!

How's pregnancy treating you? Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## HalfThyme007

Welcome to all the new ladies! So nice to have so many of you to share this scary-exciting-frustrating experience with! :) Ok....so I have a question for everyone:

When are you going to tell people? Family is one thing, but the rest of the world is another. I'm not really looking forward to telling acquaintances and then having them look me up and down to see if they can see 'the bump' or not lol. I'm tempted to wait until it's really obvious...is that wrong and self-centered? Probably. lol

Also, how/when are you going to tell people at work? Again, since I'm guessing I won't show prominently for awhile, I'm tempted to hold out as long as possible. My boss is a dude, and I'm really not looking forward to having the whole 'maternity' discussion.

Anyway...just curious what you ladies thought........happy hump day!


----------



## HalfThyme007

PS: high fives to all the Cali ladies -- I was born and raised in L.A., and I'm totally missing the SoCal weather right now!

Ok, I'm gonna stop hogging the board now....promise. :D


----------



## amalka

Hi Ladies,
I am 34 and size 24 UK. I am 5/6 pregnant and just atarted spotting with some light crumping. I am going crazy scared because this time last year my MMC started.
Can someone help?


----------



## babydust818

My name is Rachael! I am ttcal. I am a size 26 and weigh 290. I would have been due in late March / early April


----------



## caseita

HalfThyme007 said:
 

> Welcome to all the new ladies! So nice to have so many of you to share this scary-exciting-frustrating experience with! :) Ok....so I have a question for everyone:
> 
> When are you going to tell people? Family is one thing, but the rest of the world is another. I'm not really looking forward to telling acquaintances and then having them look me up and down to see if they can see 'the bump' or not lol. I'm tempted to wait until it's really obvious...is that wrong and self-centered? Probably. lol
> 
> Also, how/when are you going to tell people at work? Again, since I'm guessing I won't show prominently for awhile, I'm tempted to hold out as long as possible. My boss is a dude, and I'm really not looking forward to having the whole 'maternity' discussion.
> 
> Anyway...just curious what you ladies thought........happy hump day!

I'm still having a hard time deciding when to tell people... I've told the family and they are thrilled and I've told a few close friends but most people don't know and honestly the more I think about it the less I want to tell people. The people who matter know and those who don't matter will find out somehow I guess. My mom and MIL are bursting at the seams to tell everyone in the world but I told them they have to wait until 12 weeks (which is tomorrow!!!) so I'm sure either way it will get around.

With work I had to tell them very early on because I was having some spotting and was at the Dr. a lot and was put on VERY light duty work, to the point if I worked too much they were going to put me on bedrest!!! I only told the the chief of my office, my boss, my supervisor and the lead supervisor in my office but the whole office found out of course! Even though I asked the supervisors to keep it to themselves!! Kinda irritating actually but I guess it would get out sometime. Either way my job is great so it'll work out.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I found out I was pregnant at around 6 weeks I think. I told my husband first of course - then my mom the next day - can't wait to tell my mom! I ended up telling the people I lunch with at work the next day too LOL. I know - stupid but I couldn't help myself. They were all excited though. We told daughter after our first ultrasound which was at the end of the 8th week. We let daughter tell husband's parents after :). Then we just kind of told whomever. Miscarriage isn't a huge concern as I don't know that I've had any problems in the past - not that I am aware anyway. So we just told people earlier than some I suppose.


----------



## Lollipopbop

HalfThyme007 said:


> Lollipopbop said:
> 
> 
> HalfThyme - Of course I remember :D Yay for Soy babies! I hope the other girls from the thread all join us soon. How is everything going? Feeling pregnant? xoxo
> 
> 
> I still can't believe how many soy BFPs there were....I guess if you do the percentage of posters vs. BFPs on that thread, it's probably still pretty low, but it always seemed like a lucky thread to me. :)
> 
> No...don't really feel pregnant. Had some cramps last week that my sister told me were normal and I'm super bloated, that's it. Both my sisters had horrible morning sickness with all their pregnancies, so I'm kinda just waiting for that to hit....although it would sure be nice if it didn't!
> 
> How's pregnancy treating you? Have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...

Yeah, I like to think that thread is lucky! It was for me as I wouldn't of tried Soy otherwise.

Don't worry about the cramps, I worried but I had them from O til about 7-8 weeks so all normal :D 

I'm feeling oh so pregnant right now haha! MS like it's no bodies business, sore boobs and always tired :haha: I have my scan on October 31st! I cannot wait! I've only had one midwife appointment so far but the time is going quickly :D xoxo


----------



## Lollipopbop

Oh and I've only told our families and one friend, going to wait until I'm at least 12 weeks to let the world know haha xoxo


----------



## KEslinger

I did a urine dipstick at work today and it looks as if I do have a UTI. Unfortunate part is that my Dr. ordered the urinalysis and said the lab was open until 7... well we got there at 6:40 and they were closed. Now I have to figure out how to get there tomorrow to pee in a cup and get antibiotics after the results post (probably Saturday). Nerve racking! Gah. On top of that my bladder was freaking exploding by the time we got there, so I had to pee there, and found spotting again. BOO! It seemed pinkish red, and my heart sank. After I got home it returned to the pink that I'm so used to seeing and then at about nothing now. I think that it looks brighter if I catch it right as it happens? I dunno.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think spotting is common with uti's in pregnancy, you have to consider the extra blood flow and sensitivity of your lady-parts that could aggravate your sensitive skin and cause bleeding. hopefully you just caught it pretty quickly and a round of antibiotics will do the trick!!


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> I think spotting is common with uti's in pregnancy, you have to consider the extra blood flow and sensitivity of your lady-parts that could aggravate your sensitive skin and cause bleeding. hopefully you just caught it pretty quickly and a round of antibiotics will do the trick!!

Yeah, I hope so. I've gotta get back out to the lab today. A girl who got a BFP in one of my lucky threads saw me in firstrimester and messaged me. It was kinda nice knowing that someone remembered me. LOL. Apparently she had spotting all the way through 14 weeks (she's 20 something weeks now). I used to get so irritated in those threads. I'd start a thread and all but me would get a bfp. I'd start another one, and sure enough! Not me!!! 

I know that the spotting can be related directly to a UTI, or many other things. I just need to learn to relax about it, but my baby is in there!!! LOL. It's so hard not to freak out about it ever now and then. My skin has gotten a lot more sensitive. I had to do the floors at work yesterday (clean the hospital) and by the time I was done I had a rash on my hand. I'm allergic to latex but didn't touch any. I had no clue where it came from. I took a benadryl and it went away. :thumbup: Unforunate part of that was that I was exhausted for the rest of the day and fell asleep in a chair outside for a few at lunch. Oops. I've been told that spotting can just "happen" with no known reason. And then there can be a subchorionic hematoma, fluctuations in hormones, increased blood supply to the pelvis, straining, sex/pap smear, further burrowing of the embryo into the uterine lining, infection or inflammation of the cervix or vagina etc. I don't know how many times I've read pages 137-140 in my What to Expect book. I'll feel better at my 8 week appointment when we can see the baby.


----------



## TunechisMom

Hello all,

I am size 18-20 (US) and weighed 252lbs at the time I found out I was pregnant. My weight is due to having 44 DDD breasts plus I am 5ft 10 1/2 inches tall. The doctors told me that I should not gain more than 11-15 lbs throughout my pregnancy but I have already since that appt gained 4lbs and thats with the addition of the MS monster. 

BTW: I am due 6/5/2012, does anyone want to be bump buddies???


----------



## HalfThyme007

Tunechis -- your avatar cracks me up!! Totally made me smile this morning -- just what I needed!! Welcome to the board! I've put on 2 lbs in the past week or so, and I'm almost positive it's just the all the bloating....so maybe that's the cause for you as well?


----------



## KEslinger

I haven't put on any yet. Still below what I started at, not dieting, and no morning sickness yet. Somedays my lower belly looks smaller, some days it looks bigger. It feels heavier/bigger but yet isn't.

I'm trying not to gain weight until the second/third trimester. Wish me luck with that one. LOL. We're going to go shopping today and I'm going to pick up some healthier foods. The pizza I ate last night is enough to cause some bloating for me. (Me and bread don't get along well) 

I know I shouldn't be too concerned about weight starting out, but, because I'm starting off so big I really don't want to gain more than what's recommended. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Shoogle

Got our BFP at 3+3 told OH and my mom. Waited a week and then told his parents. Waited another week and told siblings. The next week it was aunts and uncles/grandparents. At 7 weeks told some close friends and cousins. Work found out at 8+5, so we just told everyone else after work found out. I would have been mad as I had only told one person at work and they blabbed but we had a scan at 8+1 and everything was great. I am worried that we won't get our next scan until 18-20 weeks because Glasgow is cheap/understaffed blah blah blah I just was looking forward to a 12 week scan. :shrug:


----------



## KEslinger

DANG! I accidently deleted my whole post. LOL
I've noticed that since my :bfp: I've become a POAS. More so the day of or after spotting. So, today (6w1d) I took a couple tests, and took pictures!:haha:

I'm all out of pregnancy tests so my ovulation ones will have to do!

Here is a wondo LH. The *control* line is closest to the colored handle:


Here's a positive ClearBlue Digital:


And, the test strip for the digital. The *test* line is closest to the pink arrow:


Before hand when I'd get a positive, when I'd eject the stick the lines would be alot lighter in color and also have some bleeding of dye between the two lines. :thumbup:

For more fun, I used our pictures on morphthing.com and made us some babies. It always gives us a baby boy, and then a little girl. 

Here's the baby boy:

With a chubbier face than both of us (lol, I sure hope so!) he has dads hair color and eye color. A mix of our noses, dad's brows, mom's shape of eyes, mom's lips. 

And for the girl: 

Dad's nose and mouth. Kinda my eye color - mine are more green than blue and the picture shows a greenish hazel I guess, curly hair like me (dad's hair is curly too but not in the pics, he keeps it short so it doesn't curl), dad's shape eyes, closer to dads hair color, similar brows to me.

Check out morphthing.com and post your babies ladies. It's fun! You know it's not completely accurate but fun to see both of you in a baby photo. I clicked on baby and it always gave me a boy so I then made another and clicked on girl.


----------



## TunechisMom

HalfThyme007 said:


> Tunechis -- your avatar cracks me up!! Totally made me smile this morning -- just what I needed!! Welcome to the board! I've put on 2 lbs in the past week or so, and I'm almost positive it's just the all the bloating....so maybe that's the cause for you as well?

LOL. Glad I could be of some assistance. :thumbup:

You and I aren't too many days apart. How are your symptoms? Is the nausea killing you yet?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Had my first scan today!! So far, so good! Bean is measuring right on target and it's heartbeat was 171bpm. My OB is very optimistic! I have no infections or anything, so as long as I keep keeping my blood sugar under control he doesnt forsee there being any complications. I have another appt for 2wks from now for another scan since that is the period of time where we had the loss last time. And then after that I will no longer see this OB. He is referring me to the high risk specialist at this point and he said I will get so many scans during this PG that I will be sick of them! Lol! Anyway, here's my little bean!
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HalfThyme007

Tunechis -- we ARE close! Although, I'm just going by the doctor's "last menstrual cycle" date calculation. While TTC I tracked my BBT for 10 months so I know the day we conceived and I'm pretty sure that makes me a week earlier than my ticker says I am. Still close though! :) No nausea....some difficulty eating at times, but no sickness yet. I'm sure it will rear its ugly head soon enough though. The only other symptoms I've had are some pretty hefty mood swings, cramps, bloating and backache. I keep checking the positive HPT I took two weeks ago to make sure I really got a BFP and I'm not crazy! How long have you been having the nausea? More importantly, have you found anything that helps? :)

Brandys -- WOOHOO congrats!! That's cool that you get another scan in 2 weeks! Random question -- was this scan transvaginal?


----------



## jules7521

What a wonky. I haven't been sleeping well at night at all and so this morning I decided to take a little nap before I went to my class. Woke up an hour later having to pee ( story of my life right now lol) and then came the heart attack. Bright red blood and not just a little but a lot. Trying to stay calm I cleaned myself up and waited a few mins and checked again. More Bright red blood. At this point I told my boyfriend that I was bleeding.. well of course he too freaked out. I called the OB who told me to come in immediately. I was a wreck and he did an internal exam on me and said " honey you're not bleeding vaginally" .. of course I was like huh what do you mean of course I am. 
It seems the darn antibiotic I was on 2 weeks ago for my UTI caused an external yeast infection to which I had 0 symptoms until today.. apparently it caused my girl bits to be inflamed and caused a small tear to start profusely bleeding. Talk about feeling like an idiot and a hypochondriac :wacko:
I will be so glad once this little one is born because this pregnancy is going to scare to pieces everyday lol:haha:


----------



## jules7521

BrandysBabies said:


> Had my first scan today!! So far, so good! Bean is measuring right on target and it's heartbeat was 171bpm. My OB is very optimistic! I have no infections or anything, so as long as I keep keeping my blood sugar under control he doesnt forsee there being any complications. I have another appt for 2wks from now for another scan since that is the period of time where we had the loss last time. And then after that I will no longer see this OB. He is referring me to the high risk specialist at this point and he said I will get so many scans during this PG that I will be sick of them! Lol! Anyway, here's my little bean!

Yay Bean pics are awesome :) Funny I call mine Bean also..and wow your heart rate was nice and high! Mine at 10 weeks was going between 145-165


----------



## KEslinger

jules7521 said:


> What a wonky. I haven't been sleeping well at night at all and so this morning I decided to take a little nap before I went to my class. Woke up an hour later having to pee ( story of my life right now lol) and then came the heart attack. Bright red blood and not just a little but a lot. Trying to stay calm I cleaned myself up and waited a few mins and checked again. More Bright red blood. At this point I told my boyfriend that I was bleeding.. well of course he too freaked out. I called the OB who told me to come in immediately. I was a wreck and he did an internal exam on me and said " honey you're not bleeding vaginally" .. of course I was like huh what do you mean of course I am.
> It seems the darn antibiotic I was on 2 weeks ago for my UTI caused an external yeast infection to which I had 0 symptoms until today.. apparently it caused my girl bits to be inflamed and caused a small tear to start profusely bleeding. Talk about feeling like an idiot and a hypochondriac :wacko:
> I will be so glad once this little one is born because this pregnancy is going to scare to pieces everyday lol:haha:

OMG. I can't even imagine! I'm glad it nothing! Unfortunately my spotting is vaginally - I've checked. I'm either going to spot for my first trimester, or it's due to a possible UTI. We'll see later. It's SO hard to get used to but I have a feeling all will be well. You'd think that with all of my midcycle spotting in the last 10 months, and then pretty much spotting from 4dpo til now I'd be used to it. 

What antibiotic did they put you on? I'm going to have to get a probiotic or eat a ton of yogurt if they put me on an antibiotic. I don't want to risk the yeast infection. It seems like once you're in the clear there's always something else to worry about. I need to learn to relax. Last night OH shared with my that my spotting freaks him out, too. He'd never let on that it worried him at all. He kept telling me that it's common, everything I hear and try to tell everyone else. Haha. I really need a chill pill. Haha


----------



## jules7521

They had me on 10 days ( 4 times a day) ampicillin for the UTI. It was weird because they only symptom I had with it was some light spotting which after 3 days on the antibiotic and that was light pink the whole time. I only freaked because this was bright red blood and even the OB told me I was allowed to freak out for red blood lol I told him had it been pink I'd never even have called them. My OH freaked worse then I did.. he drove like a crazy man the whole way there.. I kept telling him honey slow down lol Just glad the NT scan is next wednesday and hopefully this time I get to actually see the Bean :)


----------



## KEslinger

Mine's been keeping everything bottled up to be stronger or more supportive for me. I was actually relieved to know he was freaked out about the spotting. I love it when it's gone for a few days, I'm like "phew!" but then sure enough, it returns. I wonder if my spotting will go away after treatment. That would be amazing. I'd freak out about red blood too. I had some blood the other day on the TP, just about red, like at the start of your period. Flipped out. My heart sank. And, I went and took a nap. My doctor had told me not to worry, even about fresh blood, unless it's enough to soak a pad, or is accompanied by cramps, a fever, that sorta thing. Everytime it's more than super scanty spotting my heart sinks. That happens like once or twice a week. It'll be enough where if I push up around the opening with the TP the part of the TP that goes there comes out bloody... pinkish-red, or all pink. But then if I do it again or put a finger in to check it's almost completely gone which is relieving. Good luck with your scan. I'm going nuts waiting for mine!


----------



## HalfThyme007

jules7521 said:


> What a wonky. I haven't been sleeping well at night at all and so this morning I decided to take a little nap before I went to my class. Woke up an hour later having to pee ( story of my life right now lol) and then came the heart attack. Bright red blood and not just a little but a lot. Trying to stay calm I cleaned myself up and waited a few mins and checked again. More Bright red blood. At this point I told my boyfriend that I was bleeding.. well of course he too freaked out. I called the OB who told me to come in immediately. I was a wreck and he did an internal exam on me and said " honey you're not bleeding vaginally" .. of course I was like huh what do you mean of course I am.
> It seems the darn antibiotic I was on 2 weeks ago for my UTI caused an external yeast infection to which I had 0 symptoms until today.. apparently it caused my girl bits to be inflamed and caused a small tear to start profusely bleeding. Talk about feeling like an idiot and a hypochondriac :wacko:
> I will be so glad once this little one is born because this pregnancy is going to scare to pieces everyday lol:haha:

AHHH SO SCARY!!! Glad everything turned out okay......I'm not a fan of being a hypochondriac either, but when it comes down to it, I'd much rather feel stupid than lose the bean, ya know? You totally did the right thing....glad it's all ok!

PS: I love that you use the term "girl bits" lol......I say "tender bits" a lot


----------



## KEslinger

HalfThyme007 said:


> I keep checking the positive HPT I took two weeks ago to make sure I really got a BFP and I'm not crazy!QUOTE]
> 
> I keep doing that too! As well as wasting my OPKs. LOL
> I have 2 tests that I saved (Answer brand) that show the pink lines. My digital "YES+" stayed lit up for days, I loved it. And, I tossed the wondfo, not sure why, but I did. That first line I got was SOOOOOOOOOO faint, then I used that digital and got the YES. I was in shock!


----------



## BrandysBabies

HalfThyme007 said:


> Tunechis -- we ARE close! Although, I'm just going by the doctor's "last menstrual cycle" date calculation. While TTC I tracked my BBT for 10 months so I know the day we conceived and I'm pretty sure that makes me a week earlier than my ticker says I am. Still close though! :) No nausea....some difficulty eating at times, but no sickness yet. I'm sure it will rear its ugly head soon enough though. The only other symptoms I've had are some pretty hefty mood swings, cramps, bloating and backache. I keep checking the positive HPT I took two weeks ago to make sure I really got a BFP and I'm not crazy! How long have you been having the nausea? More importantly, have you found anything that helps? :)
> 
> Brandys -- WOOHOO congrats!! That's cool that you get another scan in 2 weeks! Random question -- was this scan transvaginal?

Yep, it was transvaginal. They most likely will be until 16 to 20wks because of my weight. I don't mind though. They don't hurt at all. I hate standard US's. I think they hurt so bad when they dig into your stomach like that. Not fun at all! Much much prefer transvaginal!


----------



## sarahlyn26

Hi everyone! I wanted to go ahead and join. I am 28 and plus size 18 and expecting my first. We just found out so I joined today and am happy to see this topic! I look forward to getting to know everyone! :)


----------



## KEslinger

Well, looks like you guys were right! I had done a urine dip stick at work and saw that there was trace protein, moderate leukocytes, trace proteins and small blood. I just logged into my medical stuff and the results are already posted from my UA this afternoon... With large leukocytes, small blood and trace proteins (AKA UTI!). My doctor is out for the evening so I should get an email tomorrow about the antibiotics. Fingers crossed that it resolves this long time spotting, too! Have a good night ladies!!!


----------



## TunechisMom

HalfThyme007 said:


> Tunechis -- we ARE close! Although, I'm just going by the doctor's "last menstrual cycle" date calculation. While TTC I tracked my BBT for 10 months so I know the day we conceived and I'm pretty sure that makes me a week earlier than my ticker says I am. Still close though! :) No nausea....some difficulty eating at times, but no sickness yet. I'm sure it will rear its ugly head soon enough though. The only other symptoms I've had are some pretty hefty mood swings, cramps, bloating and backache. I keep checking the positive HPT I took two weeks ago to make sure I really got a BFP and I'm not crazy! How long have you been having the nausea? More importantly, have you found anything that helps? :)
> 
> Brandys -- WOOHOO congrats!! That's cool that you get another scan in 2 weeks! Random question -- was this scan transvaginal?

Although, I wasn't checking my BBT, I know when I am ovulating by the twinges that I get in my ovaries. Each month it switches and as soon as I felt, :sex: :sex: and more :sex: ... LOL ! Anyway, I think I may be a little bit more than what they say also. My nausea kicked in about a week and a half ago and hasn't let up at all. I have tried everything that I could think of. Ginger ale, dry crackers, getting up slow, getting extra rest, peppermints, strong chewing gum, salt and vinegar potato chips and the doctor even recommended EMETROL. I used all of these and none of them worked more than the time they were in my mouth. This MS has been so bad that they want me to come in early and my apptmnt wasn't scheduled until the 27th of October. I pray that you are one of the lucky ones and don't get hit with bug. :thumbup:


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

is it too late fr me to join???
I am a US size 28
I got a positive test at 12 dpo and bw to confirm
I had a transvaginal ultrasound at 7 weeks to find a beautiful flickering heart beat!!!!
I am due May 22!!!


----------



## jules7521

KEslinger said:


> Well, looks like you guys were right! I had done a urine dip stick at work and saw that there was trace protein, moderate leukocytes, trace proteins and small blood. I just logged into my medical stuff and the results are already posted from my UA this afternoon... With large leukocytes, small blood and trace proteins (AKA UTI!). My doctor is out for the evening so I should get an email tomorrow about the antibiotics. Fingers crossed that it resolves this long time spotting, too! Have a good night ladies!!!

I hope the antibiotics clears up the spotting for you :) My UTI was roughly the same time ( around 6 weeks) and the spotting was the only symptom I had


----------



## Marley12389

Hello :) I just noticed this thread today. Hope I'm not too late! My name is Marley and I live in Florida. Prepreg with my son 3 1/2 years ago I was a size 5. In the past 3 years I have become a size 14w-16w-18w. I'm around 180, been there since about March. I'm 11 weeks and haven't gained any weight on the scale yet but my boobs look huge and I can't seem to "suck it in" anymore lol. Like my body has totally relaxed. I'm glad I fund this thread though because I have a lot of questions and no one in the same position to ask. I do worry about being a heavy pregnant. I've never been it before. I'm terrified I won't go back down to at least 180 when this is all said and done. I'm praying to only gain 10lbs or less. I just feel extremely bloated right now and breathing is starting to get harder.


----------



## KEslinger

jules7521 said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like you guys were right! I had done a urine dip stick at work and saw that there was trace protein, moderate leukocytes, trace proteins and small blood. I just logged into my medical stuff and the results are already posted from my UA this afternoon... With large leukocytes, small blood and trace proteins (AKA UTI!). My doctor is out for the evening so I should get an email tomorrow about the antibiotics. Fingers crossed that it resolves this long time spotting, too! Have a good night ladies!!!
> 
> I hope the antibiotics clears up the spotting for you :) My UTI was roughly the same time ( around 6 weeks) and the spotting was the only symptom I hadClick to expand...

My doctor hasn't replied yet so I don't even have antibiotics yet. I wish I knew what they'd prescribe because I could easily start the course with antibiotics from my work. :wacko: I've always had weird spotting in my cycles, and I've had spotting since about 4dpo (I haven't spotted since after we DTD the other night *knock on wood*), so not sure if that's why or not but it'd be awesome if that was the reason and the antibiotics would just clear it up! 

I'm irritable and have sore boobs off and on. But, when did everyones morning sickness kick in? I'm still waiting for it to set in. I had days of not being hungry/food aversions but not vomiting or anything. Anyone else out there not get morning sickness? Everyone says you get it because you have strong pregnancy hormones, but I don't have it so I don't know if I should be worried or happy that I don't have it.


----------



## KEslinger

I bleed every time I orgasm. It kills me. This time after sex I made OH look in the toilet at what I deal with everytime we DTD. I think I traumatized him but now he knows. There'll always be a glob of pink/red in the bottom of the toilet (blood&his stuff) and then the TP will be covered. He said we're not having sex until after my appointment, lol, so I know that I got my point across. I wonder if I'd spot like this if I don't get to the big "O". It's already slowed down quite a bit, not that it's a flow, I should be used to it by now. I know that spotting is common. And, I know that some spotting/bleeding after sex/orgasm can be normal, too. It's just ANNOYING!

Maybe my spotting replaces my morning sickness. :haha:


----------



## bumpycat

TunechisMom said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am size 18-20 (US) and weighed 252lbs at the time I found out I was pregnant. My weight is due to having 44 DDD breasts plus I am 5ft 10 1/2 inches tall. The doctors told me that I should not gain more than 11-15 lbs throughout my pregnancy but I have already since that appt gained 4lbs and thats with the addition of the MS monster.
> 
> BTW: I am due 6/5/2012, does anyone want to be bump buddies???

Is that American date format (5th June)?


----------



## KendraNoell

that looks American format to me


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger- I think especially with the UTI that and if you are just more sensitive now you're probably making little tears all over the place when you DTD. Do you use lube? Maybe wouldn't hurt to use a little bit?


----------



## KEslinger

@Kendra: The last time we did we used lube and the spotting I had was just pink (due to the lube). This time we didn't use any. OH said that he kept looking (I complain about spotting after all the time since being preggers) and that there was nothing there until after I O'd. And, as I said, I traumatized him. He told me that he believed me about the spotting before but he thought I was just trippin' about a little spot on the TP. But, after he saw it he now understands why I always have a bum kinda day the rest of the day after. I never spot like that unless I orgasm. (LAME!) I read (I think in What to Expect) that spotting after orgasm can be normal. Irritation of the already overly-sensitive cervix and that orgasm causes minor contractions in your uterus that have no ill-effect on the baby, but can push out some blood. Either way spotting is lame. 

Good news. Ultrasound in 11 days!


----------



## KendraNoell

Total buzzkill huh, LOL.

At least you're getting some, my husband and my sex drive is almost zero. We've been lucky to do it once every couple weeks.


----------



## caseita

Hey ladies how are you doin? I just had a quick question today while DH and I were having sex he seemed kinda distracted and when I asked him he said he was afraid of hurting the baby... I tried to tell him everything was ok but he still seemed kinda nervous. What do you ladies think I could say to help him get over his fear?


----------



## KendraNoell

tell him to watch knocked up... LOL just kidding... there are a ton of articles online about sex and pregnancy, just find some that says that the baby can't feel/hear/notice anything and see if that helps.


----------



## JessPape

Hey ladies, has anyonee ever been giving a diet control way of losing weight well pregnant, by their doctor? Before I found out I was pregnant I had joined a weightloss club, however, I didn't lose what I had hoped before falling pregnant. I know I'm going to gain, that's life whatever. Just wondering if its possiblle to loose safetly?


----------



## Angharad87

GoooRooo said:


> Hello! I'm 37 and this is my first pregnancy too. I'm a UK size 20/22 and so far I have managed not to gain any weight at all. I am trying to stick to a really healthy diet. Due 5th May 2012 :)

That was my first EDD too (now 3rd May). I'm also a UK 20-22 :) only gained a pound in the first trimester at the last checkup. Was thrilled as I've never eaten 3 meals a day for so long in my life. Lol.


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

KEslinger said:


> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like you guys were right! I had done a urine dip stick at work and saw that there was trace protein, moderate leukocytes, trace proteins and small blood. I just logged into my medical stuff and the results are already posted from my UA this afternoon... With large leukocytes, small blood and trace proteins (AKA UTI!). My doctor is out for the evening so I should get an email tomorrow about the antibiotics. Fingers crossed that it resolves this long time spotting, too! Have a good night ladies!!!
> 
> I hope the antibiotics clears up the spotting for you :) My UTI was roughly the same time ( around 6 weeks) and the spotting was the only symptom I hadClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor hasn't replied yet so I don't even have antibiotics yet. I wish I knew what they'd prescribe because I could easily start the course with antibiotics from my work. :wacko: I've always had weird spotting in my cycles, and I've had spotting since about 4dpo (I haven't spotted since after we DTD the other night *knock on wood*), so not sure if that's why or not but it'd be awesome if that was the reason and the antibiotics would just clear it up!
> 
> I'm irritable and have sore boobs off and on. But, when did everyones morning sickness kick in? I'm still waiting for it to set in. I had days of not being hungry/food aversions but not vomiting or anything. Anyone else out there not get morning sickness? Everyone says you get it because you have strong pregnancy hormones, but I don't have it so I don't know if I should be worried or happy that I don't have it.Click to expand...

I didnt get ms with any of my others
But with this one *nibbles cracker* It started around 6 weeks
You may get to be one of the lucky ones with out!


----------



## jules7521

flibbrtygibbt said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like you guys were right! I had done a urine dip stick at work and saw that there was trace protein, moderate leukocytes, trace proteins and small blood. I just logged into my medical stuff and the results are already posted from my UA this afternoon... With large leukocytes, small blood and trace proteins (AKA UTI!). My doctor is out for the evening so I should get an email tomorrow about the antibiotics. Fingers crossed that it resolves this long time spotting, too! Have a good night ladies!!!
> 
> I hope the antibiotics clears up the spotting for you :) My UTI was roughly the same time ( around 6 weeks) and the spotting was the only symptom I hadClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor hasn't replied yet so I don't even have antibiotics yet. I wish I knew what they'd prescribe because I could easily start the course with antibiotics from my work. :wacko: I've always had weird spotting in my cycles, and I've had spotting since about 4dpo (I haven't spotted since after we DTD the other night *knock on wood*), so not sure if that's why or not but it'd be awesome if that was the reason and the antibiotics would just clear it up!
> 
> I'm irritable and have sore boobs off and on. But, when did everyones morning sickness kick in? I'm still waiting for it to set in. I had days of not being hungry/food aversions but not vomiting or anything. Anyone else out there not get morning sickness? Everyone says you get it because you have strong pregnancy hormones, but I don't have it so I don't know if I should be worried or happy that I don't have it.Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt get ms with any of my others
> But with this one *nibbles cracker* It started around 6 weeks
> You may get to be one of the lucky ones with out!Click to expand...

Honestly I haven't had any real " morning sickness" at all. Just maybe once or twice a day a little nausea that passes pretty quickly. However I cannot even be in the same house if ground beef or pork is being cooked. The smell of it is enough to make me gag, nor have I been able to eat a bite of it. With the 2 pregnancy's where I mc'd I couldn't stop throwing up. All day long everyday till I lost them. This time around except for food aversions and omg growing boobs I'd swear I wasn't even pregnant..well ok the 5 trips to the potty overnight and that my pants don't fit are a give away lol:haha::haha:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ack!! I am so excited!!!!! Guess what I just did?!? I booked a private gender scan!! For Dec. 3rd!! That is only 6wks from now! The place I am getting it done at 100% guarentees at 14wks!! Plus they are also doing 3D for part of the session! And get this! It was only $75! I get a photo cd and a dvd of the session! It feels so good to have something to look forward to at the end of 1st tri!


----------



## flibbrtygibbt

jules7521 said:


> flibbrtygibbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jules7521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like you guys were right! I had done a urine dip stick at work and saw that there was trace protein, moderate leukocytes, trace proteins and small blood. I just logged into my medical stuff and the results are already posted from my UA this afternoon... With large leukocytes, small blood and trace proteins (AKA UTI!). My doctor is out for the evening so I should get an email tomorrow about the antibiotics. Fingers crossed that it resolves this long time spotting, too! Have a good night ladies!!!
> 
> I hope the antibiotics clears up the spotting for you :) My UTI was roughly the same time ( around 6 weeks) and the spotting was the only symptom I hadClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor hasn't replied yet so I don't even have antibiotics yet. I wish I knew what they'd prescribe because I could easily start the course with antibiotics from my work. :wacko: I've always had weird spotting in my cycles, and I've had spotting since about 4dpo (I haven't spotted since after we DTD the other night *knock on wood*), so not sure if that's why or not but it'd be awesome if that was the reason and the antibiotics would just clear it up!
> 
> I'm irritable and have sore boobs off and on. But, when did everyones morning sickness kick in? I'm still waiting for it to set in. I had days of not being hungry/food aversions but not vomiting or anything. Anyone else out there not get morning sickness? Everyone says you get it because you have strong pregnancy hormones, but I don't have it so I don't know if I should be worried or happy that I don't have it.Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt get ms with any of my others
> But with this one *nibbles cracker* It started around 6 weeks
> You may get to be one of the lucky ones with out!Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly I haven't had any real " morning sickness" at all. Just maybe once or twice a day a little nausea that passes pretty quickly. However I cannot even be in the same house if ground beef or pork is being cooked. The smell of it is enough to make me gag, nor have I been able to eat a bite of it. With the 2 pregnancy's where I mc'd I couldn't stop throwing up. All day long everyday till I lost them. This time around except for food aversions and omg growing boobs I'd swear I wasn't even pregnant..well ok the 5 trips to the potty overnight and that my pants don't fit are a give away lol:haha::haha:Click to expand...

My pants seem to be getting a touch tight already I havent gained any weight maybe its because this isnt my first baby :shrug:
But the aversion stuff
thats MS too
even if you dont even throw up its still considered MS
whats funny is that I can eat again right after throwing up :blush:



BrandysBabies said:


> Ack!! I am so excited!!!!! Guess what I just did?!? I booked a private gender scan!! For Dec. 3rd!! That is only 6wks from now! The place I am getting it done at 100% guarentees at 14wks!! Plus they are also doing 3D for part of the session! And get this! It was only $75! I get a photo cd and a dvd of the session! It feels so good to have something to look forward to at the end of 1st tri!

whoo hooo sounds like fun!!!
I would love to get a 3d ultrasound!!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Can I join you ladies? I'm not techincally plus size (size 10 US) but I'm deff not petite either lol. I'm not even 4 weeks pregnant but I'm concerned about how much weight I will gain. I've had three babies, my first one I gained 56lbs, 2nd one about 45lbs, and my 3rd pregnancy I gained 42lbs. I'm about 180lbs now (my pre-pregnancy weight with my third was 160lbs) and I'm hoping I don't gain 40+ pounds! I tend to retain like 20+lbs of the pregnancy weight and have to work it off. How do you all keep your weight at a healthly level for pregnancy? I might have to *gasp* exercise! Lol


----------



## KEslinger

So annoyed... Even though the dipstick showed WBCs and RBCs and trace protein they said the culture was contaminant. No antibiotics so now I have to try and flush it out at home. Not amused. Id treat myself if I knew what to take. :(


----------



## monkeypooh

Can I please join in? I am 32 and a size 20 and this is my first pregnancy. It was a looooong road to finally get a BFP. I am super excited.


----------



## KEslinger

Everyone is welcome! Congrats on your bfb


----------



## HalfThyme007

TunechisMom said:


> Although, I wasn't checking my BBT, I know when I am ovulating by the twinges that I get in my ovaries. Each month it switches and as soon as I felt, :sex: :sex: and more :sex: ... LOL ! Anyway, I think I may be a little bit more than what they say also. My nausea kicked in about a week and a half ago and hasn't let up at all. I have tried everything that I could think of. Ginger ale, dry crackers, getting up slow, getting extra rest, peppermints, strong chewing gum, salt and vinegar potato chips and the doctor even recommended EMETROL. I used all of these and none of them worked more than the time they were in my mouth. This MS has been so bad that they want me to come in early and my apptmnt wasn't scheduled until the 27th of October. I pray that you are one of the lucky ones and don't get hit with bug. :thumbup:

OH MAN that sounds awful!! I really hope it lets up for you soon, or perhaps they have something prescription strength that will do the trick. Good luck!


----------



## HalfThyme007

BrandysBabies said:


> Ack!! I am so excited!!!!! Guess what I just did?!? I booked a private gender scan!! For Dec. 3rd!! That is only 6wks from now! The place I am getting it done at 100% guarentees at 14wks!! Plus they are also doing 3D for part of the session! And get this! It was only $75! I get a photo cd and a dvd of the session! It feels so good to have something to look forward to at the end of 1st tri!

WOOHOO that is totally awesome! I didn't even know you could do that -- I guess you can do anything you want for the right price, huh? Although $75 really isn't bad at all! That is definitely something to look forward to! How cool!! How did you go about booking the private scan? Is it from the same provider you currently go to, and they're just going to bill you instead of your insurance or is it a separate clini or something? My curiousity is piqued now!


----------



## BrandysBabies

HalfThyme007 said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Ack!! I am so excited!!!!! Guess what I just did?!? I booked a private gender scan!! For Dec. 3rd!! That is only 6wks from now! The place I am getting it done at 100% guarentees at 14wks!! Plus they are also doing 3D for part of the session! And get this! It was only $75! I get a photo cd and a dvd of the session! It feels so good to have something to look forward to at the end of 1st tri!
> 
> WOOHOO that is totally awesome! I didn't even know you could do that -- I guess you can do anything you want for the right price, huh? Although $75 really isn't bad at all! That is definitely something to look forward to! How cool!! How did you go about booking the private scan? Is it from the same provider you currently go to, and they're just going to bill you instead of your insurance or is it a separate clini or something? My curiousity is piqued now!Click to expand...

No, all I did was Google Ultasound and the area I live in. There are about 8 different places that do 3d/4d ultrasounds here. Most are set up like a spa and some even offer packages with mommy massage. The one I am going to allows you to bring up to 10 family members and they have a bed you lay on and couches for your family to watch on a giant LCD HDTV on the wall. Most places are like this. You should check and see what is available in your area!


----------



## KendraNoell

:)
 



Attached Files:







ten.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## jules7521

KendraNoell said:


> :)

ooh what a lovely pic of your little bean! I cant wait I have my NT scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## CaliGinger

I've been lurking on this thread and I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 27 and this is my first. I'm due 10th June according to my doctor, but I know I'm actually a week earlier than that since I track my ovulation. I didn't ovulate until 22/23 Sept. 

I'm a US size 14/16 and I was so excited until the nutritionist showed me my BMI. I've already gained 10 lbs but my clothes are all looser except at my chest and my bras-I'm busting out of those completely! We haven't told anyone and I'm pretty sure ill be able to hide it because of my size. 

I just love this thread and I'm so glad that I'm not the only one. :)


----------



## momma_09

Hello! :flower:

I am US size 20 and exactly 9 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child! I am due May 15th, 2012!:happydance:


----------



## LilPixieUk

Hi everyone

I'm 31 and a size UK 18, expecting my second baby on 20th May

Have gestational diabetes again with this pregnancy, still taking Metformin as I have PCOS and now starting to take insulin to control the blood sugars


----------



## caseita

Hey ladies... I'm having a tough time right now I feel like crap and haven't really been able to keep anything down :( It hasn't been this bad before and I hate it! ugh... On the plus side people say I look like I'm losing weight! However, my pants are tighter than ever!! I can't even button them!


----------



## BrandysBabies

LilPixieUk said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm 31 and a size UK 18, expecting my second baby on 20th May
> 
> Have gestational diabetes again with this pregnancy, still taking Metformin as I have PCOS and now starting to take insulin to control the blood sugars

We sound a lot a like! I have Type 2 diabetes and am having to take insulin to control it as well. It is a real pain having to constantly test and record my results, but well worth it if everything turns out right! FXed for both of us!


----------



## jules7521

welcome to our new friends and congrats :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh, super back pain. Big BB's means sore back... and I was a DD before getting preg :(


----------



## KEslinger

Whats new ladies? I know its not advised (& dont yell at me!) But I started myself on antibiotics... Ampicillin 500mg 4x day. I feel so much better and my dipsticks have already improved. I didnt get up at 11, 2 & 5 to pee just 3 am. I feel bad for doing it but I I think its better that way me and bean. Another long day for me today and then I am off tomorrow.


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't blame you- you work in the medical profession and there are ways to find out which antibiotics are safe. It would be more serious if the infection kept getting worse. I hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## jules7521

Let's hope the attachments worked.. I had my 12 week NT scan today!! Neck measurement was 1.76, HB was 156 and little beany fell asleep half way through and no amount of poking or prodding or moving was waking it up lol Bean measured right on track 12 weeks 3 days.. I just finally got excited lol:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bean1-3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 38









Bean4-6.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## HalfThyme007

Kendra -- bummer about your back hurting! I saw some of your posts on another thread about some health issues you experienced (at least I'm pretty sure it was you), and it just sounds like you can't catch a break! I have always had back problems, but things are definitely getting interesting now that I'm pregnant! Hope you get to feeling better soon!

KE -- that's a shame your doc didn't give you a scrip for antibiotics, it's always kinda scary to self medicate! But, I do hope you feel better soon and things are cleared up.

As for me......I have my first appointment tomorrow with the midwife. (by the way -- has anyone in the US ever seen a midwife for prenatal care in lieu of an OB?) I'm officially nervous! I think I'm mentally trying to prepare myself to be poked, prodded and possibly lectured. Oh well...it'll all be worth it if I get to see the little one! I've had one MC before and it took us a long time to get pg this time around, so I am anxious to make sure everything is as it should be. 

Happy hump day ladies!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Jules -- wow LOVE the pics!!! Congrats!! Thanks for sharing!! (I just got excited for you, too!) :D


----------



## jules7521

Poor little bean fell asleep with it's fist in the air like it was jamming to music lol even the ultrasound tech had to giggle :)


----------



## JLGREGORY

Hello, I was diagnosed with PCOS in May 2011 after 1 yr and a half TTC. I'm 5'7" tall, size 18-20 US. Took Clomid for the first time in late September, had IUI on October 5, and two days ago got my first BFN, blood test confirmed it yesterday. Already been worried about how big I may possibly get.


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> I don't blame you- you work in the medical profession and there are ways to find out which antibiotics are safe. It would be more serious if the infection kept getting worse. I hope you feel better soon :)

Thanks, I know it's wrong but it needed to be taken care of. I have a history of kidney stones and really didn't need to have this turn into a pregnancy-threatening infection. As of tomorrow... 1 week 'til my first ultrasound!:happydance:


----------



## Angharad87

Update of mine while I have chance to be on here :). Had a scan yesterday and been moved forward another 3 days from what was expected. :)


https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd430/salamanderphoto/d562b6c2.jpg


----------



## KEslinger

Angharad, love the ultrasound pic!

This morning I had some tinged CM for my "spotting", so STUPID ME, I put a finger in to check. Now, I didn't feel me scratch myself but I did feel my finger push up against a wall. I totally made myself bleed. Like fresh, I just cut myself, blood. LOL, as expected it's already cleared up for the most part, just some residual. Haha. 7 more days until my ultrasound! Oh! and, 7 weeks today!


----------



## KEslinger

Another annoying thing for today:

Kaiser messed up booking my appointment. It was supposed to be a prenatal clerk appointment + ultrasound. I called to confirm that I'd have my ultrasound and the lady said that it hadn't been scheduled. She submitted a message to my doctor to try and get it done the same day. =(

It's kinda messed up 'cause OH went through hell to get the day off to go to the appointment.


----------



## KendraNoell

awww, so sorry!

as for me, my bump is totally getting bigger. i feel huge. put on some maternity pants today and they actually make me look bigger :(


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> awww, so sorry!
> 
> as for me, my bump is totally getting bigger. i feel huge. put on some maternity pants today and they actually make me look bigger :(

On the bright side because I called so far in advance they were actually able to get me in for an ultrasound with a different doctor not too long after my prenatal clerk appointment! :happydance:

I'm so afraid that I'll never look pregnant, just, fatter. I have the "B" belly. Some days it looks like my fat is kinda changing shape and other days it looks pretty normal for me. 

I think body image is a lot harder on us plus-size girls going through pregnancy. We either just look fatter than ever, or we do look pregnant but aren't content with the way we look. You're pregnant, be proud!


----------



## KendraNoell

My problem is I had a potbelly before I was pregnant. I allllways got asked if I was pregnant when I wasn't. And I have no butt, so it makes my stomach look even bigger. That and I have big bb's so I just look like a pregnant woman. It sucks.


----------



## Angharad87

Thanks KEslinger. And oops. Glad the bleeding stopped. Bet you're super excited about your scan being so close :)


----------



## LilPixieUk

BrandysBabies said:


> LilPixieUk said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm 31 and a size UK 18, expecting my second baby on 20th May
> 
> Have gestational diabetes again with this pregnancy, still taking Metformin as I have PCOS and now starting to take insulin to control the blood sugars
> 
> We sound a lot a like! I have Type 2 diabetes and am having to take insulin to control it as well. It is a real pain having to constantly test and record my results, but well worth it if everything turns out right! FXed for both of us!Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm fed up of testing my blood sugar now. My fingers look weird now with all the needle marks on them lol...but its all for a good thing so I'll just have to put up with it


----------



## LilPixieUk

jules7521 said:


> Let's hope the attachments worked.. I had my 12 week NT scan today!! Neck measurement was 1.76, HB was 156 and little beany fell asleep half way through and no amount of poking or prodding or moving was waking it up lol Bean measured right on track 12 weeks 3 days.. I just finally got excited lol:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Awww congrats...I can't wait for my 12 week scan. I had a scan last week and it really hit me that I'm pregnant again. Its like I have to see it to believe it, even though I'm sick, my face is spotty again, my boobs hurt and I feel like crap


----------



## BrandysBabies

LilPixieUk said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilPixieUk said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm 31 and a size UK 18, expecting my second baby on 20th May
> 
> Have gestational diabetes again with this pregnancy, still taking Metformin as I have PCOS and now starting to take insulin to control the blood sugars
> 
> We sound a lot a like! I have Type 2 diabetes and am having to take insulin to control it as well. It is a real pain having to constantly test and record my results, but well worth it if everything turns out right! FXed for both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm fed up of testing my blood sugar now. My fingers look weird now with all the needle marks on them lol...but its all for a good thing so I'll just have to put up with itClick to expand...

Have you tried testing in your arm? It is so much better! Doesn't hurt at all. I would have already shot myself it I had to test in my fingers! LOl! I test about 7 times a day!


----------



## caseita

Hey ladies!! I had a good day! I have the angelsounds Doppler and I got to finally hear the baby today!! Other women have been hearing their babies since like 9-10 weeks with it an being a big girl I was getting discouraged that I couldn't but finally the little hb was 164 and my gummi bear was movin all over the place!! :)


----------



## zozarini

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well.

So had my booking in appt.. and OMG my weight has pilled on. I have went up 6 in my BMI and now as its over 40!!! yes 40!! I have to get the GTT-anyone had this? What does it involve?

On another note she never mentioned my weight - I did though but glad it wasnt a lecture! xx


----------



## niknik1more

yes iv had the GTT tests with my last 2 all u have to do is they take blood u drink some lucozade witch is yuk if u ask me then they wait for about an hr i think then do more bloods thats it good luck with it :)


----------



## KEslinger

Looks like my thread died. LOL. How is everyone doing? I've got my appointments tomorrow. =)


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger that's great! How are you feeling now, by the way?

I have my next appointment on 11/3, pretty excited to hear the heartbeat :) going to search around for places that do private gender scans so that I can potentially find out a few weeks before Christmas, because I don't know if my Dr will book a scan before the new year after this next one.


----------



## KEslinger

I'm doing great. My skin looks good, no morning sickness. It makes me question the pregnancy sometimes. But the sore, slightly swollen boobs are a dead giveaway. LOL I can't find any place around me that does early gender scans... I'll be 16 weeks the week before Christmas. That would be exciting! Haha. How are you doing? I know you were worried about showing and what not already... embrace the pregnancy. I won't look pregnant for a long time with my B Belly!


----------



## jules7521

doing ok :) been bouncing over to the 2nd trimester forum because YAY i've graduated lol I was about to ask if anyone else besides me has been over there yet? I keep seeing all these bumps and i look at my expanding waistline and feel like a whale >.< We will need a plus size thread over there. I feel a bit.. I dont know weird about the possibility of showing off a bump when everyone I see over there is a size 4 pre pregnancy:wacko:
I have my 15w 3 day appt on Nov 8th ( maybe juuust maybe i'll find out the sex as my doc said he can usually tell at that point) and then my 2nd blood draw for my NT screening on Nov 12 ( will be a long 4 weeks waiting to find out the results of this NT business)
So how is everyone?:baby:


----------



## KEslinger

Congrats on the graudating to the 2nd trimester. I have 4+ weeks to go. This thread started out as First Trimester with due dates in a certain time period but quickly expanded to be more than that. Us bigger girls need to stick together. You're more than welcome to come back here at any time. Share your pregnancy with us!!! I love to hear it all as I'm only a couple months in. =) It sucks when your appointment is SO far away. LOL. I know it's right around the corner but some times it feels like AGES away. I felt like that a couple weeks ago and now I'm anxious for everything tomorrow. Moment of truth.


----------



## mommylam

Hello ladies! 

I am a sz 26 and weighed 298 lbs when I got my BFP....down from my high of 347 lbs. I was doing WW online and TTC at the same time. I am 37 and this is my 5th pregnancy....1 was a blighted ovum and the others gave me 3 healthy boys! I was so surprised that I got my BFP on Sept. 26th......after the 1st cycle that we tried to get pregnant. My 3rd son took years to get preggo with. I guess it was just time. 
Anyhow, my doctor said that I could continue WW just adding 300 extra calories so that I don't gain as much weight with this baby as my others....but after some stressful early scans and overall blah feelings....I'm WAY OFF TRACK!!!! Now I have a sinus cold and feel terrible but I'm 8 weeks and 3 days today....so I feel good about that. I've been having brown spotting off and on for a couple of weeks. Generally occurs after BD, Vaginal U/S, BM but has occurred for no apparent reason as well. It does make me nervous but each day I feel more confident. I'm excited to join this group and hope a H & H 9 months to each of you!!!! 

Oh yeah and I'm due on June 3, 2012


----------



## mommylam

JessPape said:


> Hey ladies, has anyonee ever been giving a diet control way of losing weight well pregnant, by their doctor? Before I found out I was pregnant I had joined a weightloss club, however, I didn't lose what I had hoped before falling pregnant. I know I'm going to gain, that's life whatever. Just wondering if its possiblle to loose safetly?

My doctor told me that I could continue to follow Weight Watchers Online but that I needed to add 300 calories a day to my points total. However, WW themselves will kick you out once they know you're pregnant....cause that happened to me with my 3rd pregnancy! Anyhow, hope that helps!!!!


----------



## KEslinger

mommylam said:


> JessPape said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, has anyonee ever been giving a diet control way of losing weight well pregnant, by their doctor? Before I found out I was pregnant I had joined a weightloss club, however, I didn't lose what I had hoped before falling pregnant. I know I'm going to gain, that's life whatever. Just wondering if its possiblle to loose safetly?
> 
> My doctor told me that I could continue to follow Weight Watchers Online but that I needed to add 300 calories a day to my points total. However, WW themselves will kick you out once they know you're pregnant....cause that happened to me with my 3rd pregnancy! Anyhow, hope that helps!!!!Click to expand...

The WW plan plus 300 calories sounds like the WW Breast Feeding plan. I'll be given nutritional information and what not after my first appointment and the insurance I have signs you up for a few different prenatal classes.


----------



## KEslinger

mommylam said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am a sz 26 and weighed 298 lbs when I got my BFP....down from my high of 347 lbs. I was doing WW online and TTC at the same time. I am 37 and this is my 5th pregnancy....1 was a blighted ovum and the others gave me 3 healthy boys! I was so surprised that I got my BFP on Sept. 26th......after the 1st cycle that we tried to get pregnant. My 3rd son took years to get preggo with. I guess it was just time.
> Anyhow, my doctor said that I could continue WW just adding 300 extra calories so that I don't gain as much weight with this baby as my others....but after some stressful early scans and overall blah feelings....I'm WAY OFF TRACK!!!! Now I have a sinus cold and feel terrible but I'm 8 weeks and 3 days today....so I feel good about that. I've been having brown spotting off and on for a couple of weeks. Generally occurs after BD, Vaginal U/S, BM but has occurred for no apparent reason as well. It does make me nervous but each day I feel more confident. I'm excited to join this group and hope a H & H 9 months to each of you!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah and I'm due on June 3, 2012

I've had spotting off and on since ovulation (9/15). My doctor has told me not to worry about it unless bleeding is accompanied by cramping, can soak a pad, or you're passing clots. I've had pink, brown and red spotting. I've had days of it, no days of it, tinged CM, everything. Tomorrow will be the moment of truth when we get to see little bean on ultrasound tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## KEslinger

Does anyone have a gut feeling of boy/girl yet?


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger, I'm glad you're doing well, specifically I was wondering if you got the infection taken care of on your own or not. I am sort of starting to show, I mean I know personally that I am sticking out more although I think everyone else thinks I'm still getting fat LOL


----------



## KEslinger

I took the antibiotics for a couple of days and then started flushing everything out with water like crazy. I'm not too worried about it right now (I have to pee in a cup tomorrow)... I'll find out if there's something there or not with my labs coming up. I feel good, I'm just tired (and pregnant, lol). As far as peeing goes, some days I go all the time, and some nights I get up 3 times, but a majority of the time I'm somewhere between there and "normal"...


----------



## chilliepepper

hi all im 21 and got my bfp yeaterday so im due around 09/07/2012 im a size 16-18 pre pregnancy xxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm doing pretty well too when I get a regular nap in. I started my last bit of college this week and its been so hard when I was tired enough as it is. But I only have 2 classes left so I know it is close to being over!!


----------



## texasmedic09

Hi all :wave:
I'm 21 and got my :bfp: yesterday! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:
I'm a size US 18 currently and weigh 240. :blush::blush:


----------



## monkeypooh

Hi all, I havent been around much because I really dont have much to report. I know its likely a blessing but I get a little concerned that I feel " too okay" I wonder if everything is alright inside. Guess I have to relax and trust nature. 
I have been really worried that I wont be able to find pregnancy clothing to fit me ( I am about a size 20) I went into a maternity store and there was this teeny tiny girl who was complaining that she looked like a fat cow. I wanted to strangle her with her bella band, hormones much? I looked at Old Navy stuff online and a lot of it is decent and it comes in larger sizes. Problem is living in Canada the shipping and duty charges are insane and if something does not fit its expensive to send it back too...Am I the only one who wonders where the heck they are going to find preg clothes?


----------



## mommylam

KEslinger said:


> mommylam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessPape said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, has anyonee ever been giving a diet control way of losing weight well pregnant, by their doctor? Before I found out I was pregnant I had joined a weightloss club, however, I didn't lose what I had hoped before falling pregnant. I know I'm going to gain, that's life whatever. Just wondering if its possiblle to loose safetly?
> 
> My doctor told me that I could continue to follow Weight Watchers Online but that I needed to add 300 calories a day to my points total. However, WW themselves will kick you out once they know you're pregnant....cause that happened to me with my 3rd pregnancy! Anyhow, hope that helps!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> The WW plan plus 300 calories sounds like the WW Breast Feeding plan. I'll be given nutritional information and what not after my first appointment and the insurance I have signs you up for a few different prenatal classes.Click to expand...

I'm sure it would be similar but 300 calories would be less than what you get with nursing. Although, I figured following the nursing plan would be a safe way to go as well!!! That's awesome that your insurance signs you up for prenatal classes! I'm taking water fitness class and sometimes Zumba...but sort of phasing zumba out at this point....because it just makes me nervous to be bouncing all around! Crazy! I'm more nervous with my 4th than I ever was with my 1st!!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

Did anyone else feel like they were going to be a "lucky one" and not get the MS? I did!! I kept telling my sister (who suffered horribly with both children) 'oh nooo, I'm just fine! No morning sickness at all, I probably won't get any!'. I spoke waaaaay too soon. I spent 10 minutes dry heaving in the shower this morning! I've been feeling yucky for a week, but for the most part I've been able to keep the vomiting at bay. The good news is, I felt incredibly better afterward (for at least an hour). Anyway, just thought I'd share. :)

I had my first U/S and bloods last week and they're having me go back next week for another U/S. This is probably the only time in my life I won't dread going to the doctor's office! :)

Kendra -- wow, you're doing classes?? That's impressive! I was thinking working full time is hard, but I think taking classes right now would be much harder -- to pay attention, do homework, stay awake etc... You rock!!

Monkey -- Oddly enough, I wondered the same thing yesterday and started looking around on Amazon and found A TON of stuff. I believe Motherhood has a decent plus size section (though perhaps not in their physical stores), so you may want to see if it's cheaper to get things on Amazon and ship internationally that way.

KEs -- good luck at your appointment today! I was soooo nervous before mine last week!

Mommy -- I've been wondering about the water fitness classes! I love being in the water and I think it's really so much gentler on your body than "land" cardio. How often do you go and do you really work up a sweat? I don't wanna pay the extra money for a class if I'm just gonna sit there, look pretty, and float, ya know? :)


----------



## jules7521

KendraNoell said:


> I'm doing pretty well too when I get a regular nap in. I started my last bit of college this week and its been so hard when I was tired enough as it is. But I only have 2 classes left so I know it is close to being over!!

I can so relate with the being tired and having to deal with classes lol I have 5 this semester and between having had to fight through the non stop sleepies and now just afternoon sleepies its been tough. I finally broke down and told a few of my professors when one of them embarrassed me in class with a loud comment of " do i bore you that badly".. I just about cried! He felt like an idiot when I told him after class that no he doesn't bore me and that I was pregnant and just tired lol


----------



## HalfThyme007

jules7521 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing pretty well too when I get a regular nap in. I started my last bit of college this week and its been so hard when I was tired enough as it is. But I only have 2 classes left so I know it is close to being over!!
> 
> I can so relate with the being tired and having to deal with classes lol I have 5 this semester and between having had to fight through the non stop sleepies and now just afternoon sleepies its been tough. I finally broke down and told a few of my professors when one of them embarrassed me in class with a loud comment of " do i bore you that badly".. I just about cried! He felt like an idiot when I told him after class that no he doesn't bore me and that I was pregnant and just tired lolClick to expand...

Holy cow...5 classes!? Yep I'm sure that prof felt like an idiot after you told him!! Haha


----------



## KEslinger

Alright ladies!
So, according to the Dr's wheel I'm 7w6d pregnant (online has me at 8 weeks). I had my ultrasound today and the baby is doing very wel. A very strong heartbeat was seen :cloud9: and baby is measuring at 7w5d +/2 days! Right on target. I liked this Doctor so much that I'm thinking about switching over to him if he's accepting new patients. He was super laid back and made us feel really comfortable. :)
Here's a picture of our bean from today!



Bean's EDD is on there as 6/9/12 (2 days off from what we thought it was, but we all know that can change), I believe that it's based off of the CRL and not my LMP. Bean's measurements are on there as well.


----------



## KendraNoell

My Dr estimate was a day off like yours was too. I'm staying with mine though cause I'm sure in the long run it won't matter anyway LOL


----------



## KEslinger

exactly! I earned my 8 weeks!!! haha next appointment is November 11th, I'll have another ultrasound then, too. Only thing is OH can't make it to the next one. =( I know that the due date based on babys measurements will change minimally throughout the pregnancy. I'm glad that it measures so closely, though. It makes me feel like I've been doing a good job. LOL. It was so amazing to see the baby on the screen and the heart beating so fast and steady. Can't wait for the next one! Then on the 17th we have our first Early Pregnancy class...


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG the change you will see in your next ultrasound is phenomenal. I can't wait for mine next week!!


----------



## Dailyns Mom

I would love to join you guys! 
I weigh 255 US size 20


----------



## KendraNoell

*sigh* had to measure my waist/hips to order a custom maternity shirt and i've gained about 5 inches in my belly already. holy crap.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies, very nervous today. I have another scan. I still feel very pregnant though so I am hoping it is a good sign. I lost my baby in April during week 8(it didnt grow past then) so they want to check me now just in case. I asked not to have to go all the way to 12wks not knowing if everything is okay or not. I am scared and exctied all at the same time.


----------



## mommylam

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies, very nervous today. I have another scan. I still feel very pregnant though so I am hoping it is a good sign. I lost my baby in April during week 8(it didnt grow past then) so they want to check me now just in case. I asked not to have to go all the way to 12wks not knowing if everything is okay or not. I am scared and exctied all at the same time.

Thinking of you and hoping that all goes well with your scan today!


----------



## niknik1more

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies, very nervous today. I have another scan. I still feel very pregnant though so I am hoping it is a good sign. I lost my baby in April during week 8(it didnt grow past then) so they want to check me now just in case. I asked not to have to go all the way to 12wks not knowing if everything is okay or not. I am scared and exctied all at the same time.

good luck with ur scan :thumbup:


----------



## ericacaca

Hello ladies. Hope I can join you. 

I'm 29. And a UK 16-18 (20 on a BAD day!). 

Found out today I have a BMI of 32! Eek! It was only 29 the last time I went to see a midwife back in February this year. We lost a little girl at 18 weeks. I've put on alot probably due to comfort eating and fat being stored for the pregnancy last time round not going away. But anyway, its done now! I've always been a plus size lady but my height (6 ft) hid it quite well. The weight is also just on my tummy so it looks like I have a bump anyway! 

What I'm wondering is though... what did your midwife/doctor say about your BMI? Did they make an issue of it? And if you've had babies already with a high BMI did you need a C-section? Or could you give birth naturally? 

Lovely to see you ladies on here. Look forward to chatting soon. 

Erica xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm back! Everything is great!! We saw our bean! And guess what?! He did the scan external this time and we still saw the baby!! I was very suprised at that! It was very fuzzy, so I don't have a pic, but we saw its little heart just fluttering away. Still measuring right on track! I am so very relieved!! Next appt is with my high risk specialist on Nov. 9th and hopefully another scan! Lol!


----------



## caseita

Hey ladies! I'm finally moving over to second trimester yay! (although I've been going back and forth for a week or so) and I am happy to report that my morning sickness is almost completely gone which is amazing! I am still VERY tired but that could also be due to my crazy schedule! I work full time (8am to 5pm M-F) and then I am also in Law School and I take night classes 4 nights a week (6:30pm-9:30pm M-T) so it has been VERY difficult to deal with all of that plus the sickness and the tiredness... So obviously I am so happy I am starting to feel human again! I'm still losing wight (a total of 18lbs so far) but Dr said baby is perfect so as long as he/she is getting what they need I am fine... Hope you are all well!


----------



## HalfThyme007

caseita said:


> Hey ladies! I'm finally moving over to second trimester yay! (although I've been going back and forth for a week or so) and I am happy to report that my morning sickness is almost completely gone which is amazing! I am still VERY tired but that could also be due to my crazy schedule! I work full time (8am to 5pm M-F) and then I am also in Law School and I take night classes 4 nights a week (6:30pm-9:30pm M-T) so it has been VERY difficult to deal with all of that plus the sickness and the tiredness... So obviously I am so happy I am starting to feel human again! I'm still losing wight (a total of 18lbs so far) but Dr said baby is perfect so as long as he/she is getting what they need I am fine... Hope you are all well!

Congrats!!! Wow, law school.....yep I would be tired, too! Have a happy & healthy next 6 months! So nice to hear someone's morning sickness has eased up! (and congrats on the weight loss too! WTG!)


----------



## HalfThyme007

BrandysBabies said:


> I'm back! Everything is great!! We saw our bean! And guess what?! He did the scan external this time and we still saw the baby!! I was very suprised at that! It was very fuzzy, so I don't have a pic, but we saw its little heart just fluttering away. Still measuring right on track! I am so very relieved!! Next appt is with my high risk specialist on Nov. 9th and hopefully another scan! Lol!

YAY!!! Congrats!!! Glad everything is great....how exciting to see your little one's heartbeat!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ironically I have never had my OB or any Dr since I have been pregnant tell me anything that they were concerned about my BMI. Maybe its just because of the way I carry it, they can tell where I carry it and that it's not all over LOL. I think unless you're morbidly obese then they may put you high risk or get you on a regulated diet but I think if your body was healthy enough to make a baby they aren't going to get too crazy about weight.


----------



## ericacaca

KendraNoell said:


> Ironically I have never had my OB or any Dr since I have been pregnant tell me anything that they were concerned about my BMI. Maybe its just because of the way I carry it, they can tell where I carry it and that it's not all over LOL. I think unless you're morbidly obese then they may put you high risk or get you on a regulated diet but I think if your body was healthy enough to make a baby they aren't going to get too crazy about weight.

Hi Kendra... thanks for that. I suppose I just had a bad experience with the sonographer lady last time round. She even wrote on the report "VT scan given due to a raised BMI"..... it was 29! She was really mean... but she had no idea that I'd lost 6 stone prior to the pregnancy and alot of my weight now is wobbly bits where the skin has stretched and will never tone back! Grrrr! xxx


----------



## zozarini

Hi girlies,

Hope we are all well.

Just wondering for those that are 10 plus weeks when you first found HB on a home doppler? I rented one and have yet to find it.. i know it may be my belly fat, but still a bit disappointing. xxx


----------



## ericacaca

zozarini said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Hope we are all well.
> 
> Just wondering for those that are 10 plus weeks when you first found HB on a home doppler? I rented one and have yet to find it.. i know it may be my belly fat, but still a bit disappointing. xxx


Hi there, I've not got one... I think if we did I'd be soooo obsessed over checking it all the time! But the midwife's one worked fine when we were around 12 weeks. It might take a bit of time... they have a lot of space to swim around in in there! One nurse said that to me last time and I asked if that was because of my wobbly bits and she said no - so I'm guessing it takes a bit of patience. 

xxx


----------



## caseita

zozarini said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> Hope we are all well.
> 
> Just wondering for those that are 10 plus weeks when you first found HB on a home doppler? I rented one and have yet to find it.. i know it may be my belly fat, but still a bit disappointing. xxx

I started hearing the babies hb around 12-13 weeks VERY clearly. I can hear it almost instantly now. :) be sure you are checking low enough. I started checking kinda high but my baby is very low (right abovie pubic line) and to the left. Good luck!


----------



## KendraNoell

Feeling really down in the dumps today, especially since most of my jeans are officially not fitting anymore. Since I have no butt and a lot of belly I have to find pants that I can belt up around my belly, and now that belly is growing- this is very hard. I bought a belly band but I got an XL and its not tight enough to keep my pants up :( very stressed, was going to try to look all cute for a costume party tonight and gave up because I looked like a whale in everything.. so depressed :(


----------



## jules7521

KendraNoell said:


> Feeling really down in the dumps today, especially since most of my jeans are officially not fitting anymore. Since I have no butt and a lot of belly I have to find pants that I can belt up around my belly, and now that belly is growing- this is very hard. I bought a belly band but I got an XL and its not tight enough to keep my pants up :( very stressed, was going to try to look all cute for a costume party tonight and gave up because I looked like a whale in everything.. so depressed :(

I resemble the irritating belly band.. I bought one from motherhood in " plus" size and although it works for alittle bit after about 2 hours on my pants are sliding. For the time being at home i'm being a bum and lounging in jammy pants and when i go out I suffer with the belly band. I just really dont want to spend 50+ a piece on a pair of maternity pants.


----------



## KEslinger

Hey Ladies!

How's everyone doing? 

I've managed to pick up a cold or am just having symptoms from the flu shot they stabbed me with at my last appointment.

My next appointment is in a week. It'll be with a Nurse/Midwife. After this next appointment I go to my regular ob/gyn. At this visit we'll review my labs (including the Cystic Fibrosis testing), go over medical history, review my immunizations, discuss breastfeeding, do physical/pelvic exams (I won't need a pap since I just had one done), an early ultrasound, and then decide on and start screening... 

I think we've decided on doing the Full Integrated Screening. We don't want any invasive screening, but we'd love to be prepared if there's some sort of special need. So, no CVS or Amnio. My friend did the Serum Integrated Screening. Even if something were to come up on the screening we wouldn't do anything invasive, as we'd keep the baby no matter what. If all goes as planned my next appointment (after 10 weeks) will be between 15-18 weeks. They gave me a printout at when appointments are planned for and what happens at each appointment. 

What screening (if any) have you girls decided on?

I called member services for my insurance to be sure that the NT u/s and the prenatal screening would be covered, looks like The California Prenatal Screen Program is covered, so we won't get billed for it. AND, the specialty ultrasound (Nuchal Translucency) is covered, just a 10$ copay and lab fees. Looks like we'll go for that.

I had spoken with a nutritionist and will follow up as well through all my classes and appointments, but I was warned that breastfeeding with PCOS can be difficult as it can impede greatly on your milk supply as well. They told me that because I was able to conceive naturally and that because my breasts are already enlarged that it's a good sign they're doing what they're supposed to, but we'll have to see about the milk supply in the future. The lady told me that all babies lose some weight after they're born, more so when they're exclusively breastfed, but if the baby loses more than 10% of it's weight they'll have you supplement with formula. I'll be looking into breast pumps as well. I know Medela is strongly recommended, however, my friend who is a Doula in another state recommends Medela and Ameda Purely Yours. I kinda like the idea of the Ameda better. It's a closed circuit unit, which means no impurities from the air are being pumped into your breast milk. Having a dog and 2 cats, I would totally worry about any pet dander and what not being pumped into it. 

My insurance covers a bunch of prenatal classes that I should (but don't have to) take. I have my Early Pregnancy Class on the 17th, then theyll sign me up for Mid & Late pregnancy classes, breastfeeding, the hospital prenatal tour, childbirth prep (that one is the only one that will cost us), Newborn care class, and Anesthesia for Labor and Delivery. 

My insurance won't let you do a water birth, they'll let you labor in the tub if you're planning on an unmedicated birth. This was the route I wanted to go, along with Hypnobabies... However, I've since decided that I want to be comfortable and not try to be a hero. I want a light(walking) epidural and the hypnobabies course. LOL This could change though...


----------



## feelinglucky

id like to join...im a size 16-18 ... im 4'11 and weigh 195...im due 7/1/12 ..i actually just found out im pregnant 2 days ago..lol..this is baby number 2 for me :D


----------



## vaniilla

hello everyone can I join? I'm a uk size 16 and pregnant with no2 no idea how much I weigh as scales make me sad lol :flower:


----------



## KEslinger

welcome ladies! everyone is welcome here. Don't be afraid to stick around and update even after the frist trimester. I'll be out of the first trimester in early December... I can't wait. Although baby graduating to a fetus is a great milestone as well. =)


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm out of first tri in a few days! I was going to do NT but the way the dates fell there was no way I was going to be able to get out for work to do the scan so I just passed on it. I have been getting regular ultrasounds so I've been very blessed to see my baby several times already- I figure if my baby has a chromosomal issue or whatever I would rather not know so early and then be stressed out my whole pregnancy.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Did or do ay of you use anything for belly support? I am only 10+4 and my belly already feels so heavy and is making my lower back hurt. I am wanting to find something that will lift up my lower belly (apron) and give me support for my back at the same time, but that is also comfy! lol! I know, tall order!


----------



## KEslinger

Brandy, this is my first pregnancy so I don't have first hand experience, but a lot of girls I know who were bigger used maternity pants that have the full panel in conjunction with the belly band. 

So far I haven't gained any weight, I'm down about 2 pounds this week from the week prior. Compared to prepregnancy, I'm down about 8. No real bloating. I thought my spotting had gone away but it came back. =\ Oh well. My next appointment/ultrasound is Friday. Fingers crossed. I've been super sick so I'm home today sipping some non-caffeinated tea. I HATE TEA!!! So, I drink the Cinnamon Apple Spice tea, with half water, half light apple juice. LOL, it makes it so much better, tastes like apple cider. It's not the best, I know, but it makes it so much easier to drink! At this appointment we'll be starting our Full Integrated Screening. Which means I should see Bean again in a few weeks on another ultrasound (around 12 weeks), then again around 14 weeks for an early gender scan!!! YAY! After that I go back between 15 and 18 weeks for another blood draw and check. Can't wait to see bean again!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Just wanted to stop by and say hi! I hope everyone is doing all right. :)


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hello ladies.....just wanted to say a quick hello & goodbye. Had another ultrasound on Friday and there was no heartbeat and no development from the last ultrasound 2 weeks prior. So they sent me home and told me to wait for my body to miscarry. 

Anyway, totally don't want to be a downer here, but I didn't want you to think I'd abandoned you ladies :) I truly and sincerely hope all of you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. This is such an exciting and beautiful time and I hope each of you are able to enjoy it to the fullest and revel in the joy and privilege of creating life (i.e. for those morning sickness sufferers, I hope you stop barfing and start glowing! :)


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I am so, so sorry to hear that. There are no words right now that will calm or soothe you, so I won't even try. I speak from experience. :(
The miscarriage support forum here is wonderful, whether you just feel like browsing or have a million questions. 
The only thing I will suggest is to see if you can opt for a d&c. It doesn't make it any less emotionally painful, but it does ensure you will be in little to no physical discomfort. 
My heart goes out to you. :(


----------



## KEslinger

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies.....just wanted to say a quick hello & goodbye. Had another ultrasound on Friday and there was no heartbeat and no development from the last ultrasound 2 weeks prior. So they sent me home and told me to wait for my body to miscarry.
> 
> Anyway, totally don't want to be a downer here, but I didn't want you to think I'd abandoned you ladies :) I truly and sincerely hope all of you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. This is such an exciting and beautiful time and I hope each of you are able to enjoy it to the fullest and revel in the joy and privilege of creating life (i.e. for those morning sickness sufferers, I hope you stop barfing and start glowing! :)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I know nothing can make you feel better, not at all. :hugs: You're in my thoughts. I wish you the best, and when the time is right, join us. You're welcome to write or e-mail whenever. :hugs: Take care, hun!


----------



## TunechisMom

HalfThyme007 said:


> Hello ladies.....just wanted to say a quick hello & goodbye. Had another ultrasound on Friday and there was no heartbeat and no development from the last ultrasound 2 weeks prior. So they sent me home and told me to wait for my body to miscarry.
> 
> Anyway, totally don't want to be a downer here, but I didn't want you to think I'd abandoned you ladies :) I truly and sincerely hope all of you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. This is such an exciting and beautiful time and I hope each of you are able to enjoy it to the fullest and revel in the joy and privilege of creating life (i.e. for those morning sickness sufferers, I hope you stop barfing and start glowing! :)

O wow! I am sooooooo sorry to hear of this news! My prayers are with you, Love! Don't be a stranger and in due time, you will have your little bean. Remain strong. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## berrybean

Heya im 20 and a size 18-20 uk size EDD 05/07/2012. So worried about How big my boobs are going to get im a 38GG now my dads partner brought me a bra and knicker set for xmas and is now going to have to return it *sob*. Really hoping i get an actual bump and not just look fatter lol! What happened to you ladies that have already has kids before? sorry i havn't read the whole thread just skimmed as was dieing to post lol


----------



## KendraNoell

I hate hearing about m/c's, I am so so sorry sweetie, I can't imagine what you would be going through!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Halfthyme, I'm here for you! I had a miscarriage in August. I've been ttc ever since. I have my AF right now. CD1. I'm here if you need anything. The ttcal forum is great. So many wonderful girls. I am plus sized too!


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm sorry for your loss too, babydust818. I'm definitely thankful to be pregnant again....it shone some light into our lives, and lifted the darkness that the miscarriage left. Ella will never be forgotten nor replaced, but what they say about a rainbow is true....it doesn't make it seem like the storm was never there, but it offers you new hope. 
I hope you can get your BFP soon. 
I still get a little sad.....especially now that everyone who's due in February is really starting to pop, and, working with the public, I get to see them all. But it's bittersweet........if that makes sense.

Sorry things have gone wrong for some of us. :( But whenever it seems that things cannot get any darker, that light WILL shine through for you.
I was also looking into becoming a foster mom, until I found out I was expecting again.


----------



## CloverMouse

Can I join, I'm 27, 5'4" and about an 18 US.

I'm also 4 weeks pregnant! yay


----------



## KahluaCupcake

Is anyone else a little afraid of what they're going to look like towards the end of their pregnancy? I've known so many people who were plus size pre-pregnancy, and during pregnancy, either they got horrible comments or questions, or nobody knew they were pregnant at all. 
I've got that awful "B" shape to my front, and I don't know if it will shape out to look like a baby bump.


----------



## CaliGinger

KahluaCupcake said:


> Is anyone else a little afraid of what they're going to look like towards the end of their pregnancy? I've known so many people who were plus size pre-pregnancy, and during pregnancy, either they got horrible comments or questions, or nobody knew they were pregnant at all.
> I've got that awful "B" shape to my front, and I don't know if it will shape out to look like a baby bump.

I'm so scared that I won't look pregnant but instead will look like a house. I already have a big belly so I don't think ill show for a long time anyway, but when I do I kbiw it won't be that cute, round bump. I'm going to have a lumpy bump :( But I've heard that the belly bands help smooth those out.


----------



## niknik1more

i no im going look bad :( iv been ok up till now i put 3lb on but lost it again so im happy but as i right this im sitting with a bag of HARIBO so things could go very wrong soon .... i no i should stop lol but its the 1st time in weeks i can eat without feeling sick x ill prob not show for a long time i didnt really have a big tummy to start with but iv got a massive butt so now im just going look the same from the back and the front lol


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I was at a show last night with my mother, and there was a huge girl...obviously fat on her own, but her belly was huge in comparison. I whispered to my mom that I'm afraid that'll be me, a case of "is she pregnant or just really fat?" My mom took it as a question and said, "oh no, she's just real big." Well...how do you know? I couldn't help but keep staring at her belly wondering. 

I suppose a dead giveaway usually is if chick is rubbing her belly. Most fat women don't just go around rubbing their chub in public. ;)
A friend of mine who just looked huge was on the bus, 8.5 months pregnant, and not a soul offered her a seat. The baby was kicking and she starting rubbing her belly to soothe her, and an older woman, of all people, immediately "got it" and insisted she sit. 
But yeah. Basically I'm afraid of scenarios like that. 

I was wondering about the belly bands....I plan on buying one as soon as I start to grow. 
It's amazing how two pregnancies can be so different. I only made it to 11 weeks last time, but it made me just utterly huge all over....bloated like crazy, especially my upper stomach, and had gained about 10 horrible pounds. 
This time, I've only gained a couple pounds, although I never lost the weight from last time (oops). I'm dealing with quite a bit of ms, tossing my cookies at least once a day, but the bloat isn't really there. I can feel it around my waistline, but that's really about it.


----------



## vix1972

Hi thought i would join if its ok. Am size 18-20 Uk. Before I found out I was pg Ihad gone on a strict diet as I was beginning to hate my figure (didnt really have one). As time has gone on I am now terrified of puttng more weight on when I needed to lose 2 and a half stone to start with. Am scared of coming out of this at 16 stone and making myself ill trying to get rid of it. I am now monitoring everything I eat and counting every calorie and my OH says I am being ridiculous. I have always had a negative body image but the fact that I have only spent two days with my OH since september as he has taken on more work, I am struggling to find cheap maternity clothes in the UK in my size (over here being fat is apparently a contraceptive), all pictures in books magazines and even on here are of normal sized women. I am now looking at plastic surgery websites in the hope that I can try and make my body normal sometime in the fuuture as I am avoiding sex and mirrors at the moment as feel so damn ugly.


----------



## anniehannie

Hello ladies do you mind if I join?

I am also 18/20 Uk size and have struggled to find clothes. I had my first scan today at 12 weeks - it went really well and I am really relieved.

However the sonographer was really pushing down on my tummy and it hurt like crazy. I asked her if she could be more gentle and she replied if my tummy wasn't so big she could!!!! How rude is that!!!

I was also told at my first midwife appointment to lose weight because I would struggle in the last trimester. I was mortified!! So far I have gained 7 lbs and I don't want to gain loads of weight but i'm the same weight I was with my son and I was fine with that pregnancy.

I was not made to feel like this when I was pregnant with my son (9 years ago) so whether times have changed but this time I have been made to feel bad for being obese and 39 years old!!!!!!

Ok moan over - I'm still so grateful I am pregnant at all and that is what I am going to focus on :)

Good luck to all xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I saw my high risk specialist yesterday. I was a nervous wreck in the ultrasound room, but guess what! THis one is going to make it! THat baby just moved and danced and pointed it's finger at us! The ultrasound tech and the DR said it's time to stop worrying about MC and start focusing on a healthy delivery! We are right on track with dates, I am 11+2 according to my stats and the DRs measurements! So yeah!! Couldnt get many good pics as we did an internal. But I will post them later today. We have our NT Scan scheduled for Nov. 22nd. and then my regular OB appt the 23rd so hoping to get scans both days. Be back later to update pics!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

I'm really glad I found this post! 

I'm 30 years old and I have been diagnosed with PCOS when I was 23 (I'm sure they would have diagnosed it earlier but I didn't go to the doc. until 23 about missed periods). I moved to America when I was 12 years old and about 6 months later I got my period. I was so skinny and never had a problem with my weight but when that period came, so came the weight...plus the food in America was good and lots of it and coming from a poorer country, I wanted to try everything...but looking back, nothing exaggerated (no fast food or sodas or anything like that). 

Anyhow, around 14 I started missing a few months each year and when I was 16 I had missed my period for 6 months. I was not sexually active so it was scary for me but at the same time I had nobody to talk to about it. Because of insurance reasons I couldn't get it checked out until I was 23. 

I always battled my weight and never understood why when I was eating pretty well. Once in a while I would abuse the ice cream but never sodas or fast food or chips...I ate pretty healthy food overall but the weight was not going off. I was put on birth control which also made me gain more weight. 

To make this super long story, shorter, I got married in 2009 and we started trying for a baby. I wasn't able to get pregnant until I met a doc. that was willing to work with me. She put me on Metformin (though I have never had an issue with high sugar...mine has always been around 70-90) and she put me on Progesterone. 3 months into this treatment I lost 15 pounds, got my period regularly and got pregnant (4 months later). 

I am 5'5 and weight 260 pounds, wear a size 16-18 and some pants are even size 20 but just two that I have, and 8 weeks pregnant. I am SO careful what I eat...I count my calories and add a bit more for what is recommended if pregnant. I haven't gained any pounds yet so far but the baby looks right on target and very healthy. I do wish I would have lost weight before I got pregnant just because I think it would have been easier to be lighter. 

I'm aware I will gain some weight during preg and it doesn't worry that much just i hope it will not be a lot. 

I attached two photos of me just so you can get to "know" me better. The first one is of me before I started the treatment and second pic. if after i lost the 15 pounds. 

I really do hope that I will have a round bump :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1785.jpg
File size: 188.9 KB
Views: 4









mike and I.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KendraNoell

You're beautiful. You and everyone else on here that is stressing about weight gain, you are PREGNANT. This isn't about how you look as it is about making sure this baby is healthy! Also, this is the one time in your life that you can eat what you want and people can't say anything! If you are already overweight to begin with, you shouldn't gain more than 20 lbs overall. I have already gained 8 but I'm not concerned because my baby is doing excellent and that's all I care about!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

thank you Kendra

are you showing yet?

i really hope that i will show and have a nice round bump :)


----------



## NihilSineDeo

jules7521 said:


> You know I can totally relate. My OH and I couldn't be more physically different. He's 6' 160 with a 6 pack and wears a 29/30 in pants and rides his bike 30+ miles a day... and well I am 5'1/2 and 280. He thinks I'm beautiful the way I am and even after this long I look at him and wonder how he thinks that way. All the skinny women give him 2nd looks and he wont even glance. Now if he sees what he calls a " healthy" woman with a big behind and meat on her he will look. I guess one day when we are totally comfortable in our own skin we will see what they see.

Jules, I can relate to you.

My husband is also 6 feet and wears 31/32 and very active and I'm 5'5 and 270 pounds and he thinks I'm the most beautiful woman. We go walking together and he only sees me. There's ladies at church that even dare to come and get his attention without any success and they come cry to me about it, like "oh your husband is always looking at you when we talk" or "you know, when we were in high school your husband used to say hi but now he doesn't even stop to talk to me, can you talk to him about it". I can't believe the nerves on some of them.
There are ladies who have made comments about how lucky I am that he looked at me...as if I'm the last person on earth and ugly just because I have more pounds on than they do. 

I realize more and more how blessed I am. He loves me for who I am and he also helps me to love myself for who I am ( though I know I need to lose some weight for health reasons but I no longer want to lose so I can be more beautiful because I know I already am).


----------



## aljm419

I am 28, size 22/24 and DW and I are pregnant with our first! I don't have my first midwife appointment until 9wks but I'm pretty certain I am due on July 18th. 
I bought my first pair of maternity pants yesterday at 4wks because I am super bloated and tight pants seem to make the ms worse. Has anyone else had their tatas explode overnight really early in pregnancy!? I have gone from a 44D to wearing my DW's 44DDD!

I'm really hoping that the midwife doesn't give me a hard time about my weight. I've pretty much cut out all sodas (except ginger ale) and DW and I have been going on 1mi walks several times a week. I typically eat pretty well but since the ms started I want lots of toast and other carbs. Today hasn't been too bad and I did eat a salad for lunch. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Awww that's such a sweet story! Yes, I am starting to "show" in the way that people who see me regularly can tell I'm getting bigger in the belly but for other people I still just look like I'm gaining weight or am farther along than I say I am.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, here are the pics! Like I said, they arent that great, but I am just so thrilled that everything is okay. The first one is profile of the entire body and the second one is of its little face head on. Hoping to get better pics at the NT scan on the 22nd.
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11









Photo-0130.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KEslinger

Well, so far I've lost 10 pounds... I look like I've lost weight but I feel bloated. I tried putting on a pair of pants this morning and there's no way in hell they'd button and zipper. haha I haven't worn them in a while so I don't know how long it's been this way. Yikes. I have my 10 week appt tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a good ultrasound and good news!


----------



## KendraNoell

Will be thinking of you!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

I keep eating bean soup and lentil stew and somehow those foods take the bloat away. They give me EXTRA gas lol which I think is the cause of me hardly having a bloat. 

KEslinger, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and can't wait to hear how the app. went. 

Kendra, is this your first baby? I'm 8 weeks and I can't tell that I'm pregnant at all other than the fact that my little lower belly lol...my fanny pack (which I despise) has gotten a bit bigger. This is my first pregnancy and everyone is telling me that I most likely will not show until later. I'm not very tall so maybe there wouldn't be too much room for baby elsewhere but out.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

vix1972 said:


> I am struggling to find cheap maternity clothes in the UK in my size (over here being fat is apparently a contraceptive), all pictures in books magazines and even on here are of normal sized women. I am now looking at plastic surgery websites in the hope that I can try and make my body normal sometime in the fuuture as I am avoiding sex and mirrors at the moment as feel so damn ugly.

Oh Vix :( :hugs: I'm SO sorry you're going through this :cry:
i know exactly how this feels...

I live in the States but at the moment I'm in Romania, eastern Europe for the past 6 months with my husband. I can tell you that I feel like the fattest person on the street when I go out. They all seem anorexic here and they look down on me...I feel it and I see it. I have been told by random people that I'm obese beyond repair (I wear size 16-18 and 5'5) and that I need plastic surgery. There were many times strangers have commented about my weight here and they look at me as if I eat SO much food. I prob. eat so much less than they do but how can you explain to people that you have PCOS and you have tried so hard but to no avail... :dohh: it's unbelivable how ignorant people can be in Europe regarding weight. I have found the same problem while in France, England, Italy and Moldova...they look at you as if you are from a different planet. 

Once year while in Italy visiting my sister, I got my bag stolen and had no more clothes. I wasn't able to find any clothes to wear my size. I would go in a store and they would tell me to leave because there are no clothes there my size...so rude. 

If I was in American right now and would have a stable job, I would so send you some maternity clothes...I can't even imagine having to find maternity clothes for myself here in Romania...unless I get them made.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

anniehannie said:


> However the sonographer was really pushing down on my tummy and it hurt like crazy. I asked her if she could be more gentle and she replied if my tummy wasn't so big she could!!!! How rude is that!!!

:cry: that is SO sad
the same thing happened to me here in Romania when I went in for my first ultrasound. She did it vaginally and she was poking me so hard in there and when she asked me if it hurts, I said "yes" and she said "well, you have so much fat in there, there are layers of fat that I have to see through and if you weren't I would be able to see". My husband about punched her in the face...some people :( 

so sorry you went through that


----------



## KEslinger

For those of you having trouble finding clothes... try ebay! It'll be super cheap if they aren't the perfect size for you so not a lot wasted. Motherhood maternity goes up to 3x (26/28) I believe... some other retail stores have plus sizes too but I'm not sure which ones. Also, all of those empire waisted tops will work wonders! I'll be on later with an update on baby bean!


----------



## KEslinger

Alright ladies, no updated pic of bean for me. You could sorta see it, but not. I saw a NP this time and, to be honest, she didn't really move the probe like the doctor did a couple weeks ago... I think that had something to do with it. She also tried an abdominal ultrasound but wasn't able to get a clear picture for measurement. =\ On the plus side: We saw a very strong heart beat and a VERY active baby. It was bouncing all over the place in there. She said everything looked good. My blood pressure is always a little higher than normal when I first go in so she said they'd be keeping a closer eye on me. I have no problem with that. My next appointment is 12/2 for my NT scan -- I know we'll get good clear shots then, and then another well mom/baby check on 12/6. Around 15 weeks we're going to do the early gender scan... I was going to do it earlier but I'll be having 2 ultrasounds in 1 week at 13 weeks. =) They've already scheduled my stage 2 ultrasound (anatomy scan) for 1/11.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so jealous of your active bean! My bean is always sleeping when I get a U/S


----------



## Marisa08

Hello all! Just wanted to introduce myself! I am pregnant with my 4th. I have three sons (7, 4 and 17 months) and I am 37 years old. I am determined not to gain a lot of weight this pregnancy. I typically gain 60 lbs! But I lose 40-50 in the first month. However I was still left with 10-20 lbs per pregnancy. So I find myself starting this pregnancy at 250. :( I am hoping by putting it out here that I (and maybe some of you) can help hold me accountable. Looking forward to getting to know you ladies~

Marisa


----------



## Laraa

Hi ladies, i was wondering what kind of births your all planning on having?


----------



## Laraa

KahluaCupcake said:


> I was at a show last night with my mother, and there was a huge girl...obviously fat on her own, but her belly was huge in comparison. I whispered to my mom that I'm afraid that'll be me, a case of "is she pregnant or just really fat?" My mom took it as a question and said, "oh no, she's just real big." Well...how do you know? I couldn't help but keep staring at her belly wondering.
> 
> I suppose a dead giveaway usually is if chick is rubbing her belly. Most fat women don't just go around rubbing their chub in public. ;)
> A friend of mine who just looked huge was on the bus, 8.5 months pregnant, and not a soul offered her a seat. The baby was kicking and she starting rubbing her belly to soothe her, and an older woman, of all people, immediately "got it" and insisted she sit.
> But yeah. Basically I'm afraid of scenarios like that.
> 
> I was wondering about the belly bands....I plan on buying one as soon as I start to grow.
> It's amazing how two pregnancies can be so different. I only made it to 11 weeks last time, but it made me just utterly huge all over....bloated like crazy, especially my upper stomach, and had gained about 10 horrible pounds.
> This time, I've only gained a couple pounds, although I never lost the weight from last time (oops). I'm dealing with quite a bit of ms, tossing my cookies at least once a day, but the bloat isn't really there. I can feel it around my waistline, but that's really about it.

Im curious about those belly bands, where do you get them from and what size do you get? do you get a size bigger than you r or your normal size.
I put on about 20lbs in my last pregnancy, i hope this will be the same, well im going to try and be as careful as i can.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Lara, I'm supposed to get my belly band next week and will write a review about it on here. I ordered a bellaband and it's supposed to be a really good one, so we'll see.


----------



## vix1972

Nihilsinedeo bless you for your reply. I too am 5.5 and am 16-18 but had been creeping up to a 20 (UK) size. My OH has given me the confidence to finally accept my big legs and bum but he announced ages ago that he is not attracted to big stomachs on women so I have been freaking out a bit. I had gone on a diet as my stomach had started getting bigger but then I found out i was pregnant. It seems weird as with my first I lost 35 pounds as I was sick for 8 and a half months. I have been dieting recently but the doctor had words with me to not be so strict with it. She said it wont harm me if a do lose a bit and will help with labour especially as I will be 39 then (yep a dinosaur to boot lol) but I do struggle to find maternity clothes that go above a 16 (what a lovely offer from you too if you were back in the US). Also they are so expensive too. I am already wearing a 38H maternity bra which is the most unattractive contraption I have ever set eyes on! My worry is finding one bigger if i need it as this was the largest size the store did.


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> I'm so jealous of your active bean! My bean is always sleeping when I get a U/S

LOL, I totally wanted them to get a good picture and be able to measure. I wanted to be able to show Daddy something. :( I really think that part of it was her technique with the probe, the other was beans rapid movement all over the place in there. I know we'll get good photos at the NT scan, because we have to. 

It was good to know that it's healthy and everything but I wanted to see it's progress


----------



## NihilSineDeo

how is everyone holding up? any new developments?

i have my second doc. app. tomorrow and I hope we get to hear the heart beat this time
last time i went in I was barely 6 weeks 

i got a scare last night because I had some stronger cramps but I was also having REALLY bad gas (sorry) so I don't know if that was the cause. No blood though, thank God.


----------



## Marisa08

Hi Nihil :). I hope you hear the heartbeat at your next appointment. It is so reassuring. I have my first appointment in Wednesday. I have to say I am a little nervous. My last pregnancy they couldn't see the hb until I was 9 weeks. They were telling me to get a dnc and everything. Hoping to see the hb! Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Marisa08 said:


> Hi Nihil :). I hope you hear the heartbeat at your next appointment. It is so reassuring. I have my first appointment in Wednesday. I have to say I am a little nervous. My last pregnancy they couldn't see the hb until I was 9 weeks. They were telling me to get a dnc and everything. Hoping to see the hb! Hope you are feeling well!

Thank you so much Marisa. I heard the heart beat today and it was 171 bpm...I can't even tell you how excited we were. The doc. said I measured more like 8 weeks and 4 days not 9 weeks (according to my ovulation I should be 8 weeks and 4 days but according to my last menstrual cycle I should be exactly 9 weeks today). I was so nervous going in because I hardly have any symptoms but all looks very good. I am so thankful and feel SO blessed!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0633.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0634.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ladylisle

Hi ladies thought i'd pop in and say hi! Im currently 9+3 weeks pregnant with my 1st and so excited, im 5'2 and am a size 18. Just wondered if any of you ladies feel you are showing yet? my partner thinks im am but i feel its all bloat although im terrified of telling people as they'll assume im like almost full term by the way i look right now!


----------



## MrsPMP

Hey guys, I am 12 weeks just about now, symptoms of morning sickness and tiredness have more or less gone now, boobs stopped hurting a while ago, I have the odd twinge of something lower tummy area but apart from a really bad back on one side, there is nothing else going on to say I am preggo anymore! I am freaking out that all I can feel is podge and chub and no uterus or whatever popping up over my pelvis, I am size 18UK and 5ft6, wondering if any ladies here that size didn't show for a while? or couldn't feel their uterus for a while? Got my scan on Friday. Really nervous there will be no baby =[


----------



## Serenity_Now

MrsPMP said:


> Hey guys, I am 12 weeks just about now, symptoms of morning sickness and tiredness have more or less gone now, boobs stopped hurting a while ago, I have the odd twinge of something lower tummy area but apart from a really bad back on one side, there is nothing else going on to say I am preggo anymore! I am freaking out that all I can feel is podge and chub and no uterus or whatever popping up over my pelvis, I am size 18UK and 5ft6, wondering if any ladies here that size didn't show for a while? or couldn't feel their uterus for a while? Got my scan on Friday. Really nervous there will be no baby =[

Symptoms tend to disappear around the 12 week point. They call the second trimester the honeymoon period because you feel so much better during that time. The twinges are probably round ligament pain from your uterus growing to accommodate. Some people show earlier while others show later. I have noticed in plus-sized friends, however, that they seem to really begin to show later on in the pregnancy.

If there's no blood, then everything is probably fine. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

I don't have many symptoms either but unless I start cramping and bleeding I'm not going to worry about it or I could just worry myself sick over it. 

I believe I am showing now but I probably look a lot farther along. People who see me regularly can tell I have some lower belly growing going on.


----------



## CaliGinger

I have my NT scan on 12/2 and it'll be the first. I'm so worried there will be nothing there! But at the same time I'm so excited to see our little one. Either way I know I'm going to cry.


----------



## bluecathy1978

Hi,

My name is Catherine and I am pregnant with my 5th baby which is an utter shock. I will have 3 under 3!!! I am 33 years old and a plus size mummy, UK 22.

I have had to have a glucose tolerence test with my last 4 pregnancies as my 1st baby was a whopper coming in at 10lb 15! Luckily they have got smaller :)

My first 2 pregnancies were straight forward but with #3 I developed high blood pressure and was induced 2 week early. With #4 I had a sucessful VBAC just 12 months after my c section and I am planning the same this time too if my health is ok x

Anyone looking for a buddy I am due around 20th July xxx


----------



## CaliGinger

bluecathy1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Catherine and I am pregnant with my 5th baby which is an utter shock. I will have 3 under 3!!! I am 33 years old and a plus size mummy, UK 22.
> 
> I have had to have a glucose tolerence test with my last 4 pregnancies as my 1st baby was a whopper coming in at 10lb 15! Luckily they have got smaller :)
> 
> My first 2 pregnancies were straight forward but with #3 I developed high blood pressure and was induced 2 week early. With #4 I had a sucessful VBAC just 12 months after my c section and I am planning the same this time too if my health is ok x
> 
> Anyone looking for a buddy I am due around 20th July xxx

Wow 5!!! Congrats so much and welcome. I'm sure you have the most beautiful family.


----------



## KEslinger

Hey Ladies. I have another scan late this afternoon and our first early pregnancy class. I'm on "pelvic rest"... we were getting ready to DTD and just as I got aroused there was a gush of fresh blood. Enough to tinge the toilet water red and soak 3 wads of toilet paper. Hospitals consider it spotting if you haven't filled a pad and/or if it's not flowing. I've passed a few small clots more than once before my last appointment(and baby was fine on the last ultrasound 6 days ago). If you see clots or anything soak them in warm/hot water and see if they dissolve, mine dissolved quickly (with some help, I'm not a patient person when it comes to this). I tried e-mailing my doctor who was out of the office so I emailed the doctor who did my first scan. He was super nice, said everything was normal a couple weeks ago, and even last week, but we can do a scan for some reassurance. They'll be keeping a closer eye on me because of the bleeding. I'm on pelvic rest until week 14. So far there's been no obvious sign for bleeding, and it wasn't always related to sexual activity (penetration or not) but that was always spotting. The kind I learned to live with. They say I'm the 1 out of 4 who has bleeding during pregnancy. The actually fresh blood gush type is startling, scary. We'll see how everything is later. Hopefully I'll get a cute little picture to show you all. Will keep you updated. 

As far as other symptoms, I'm almost 11 weeks and just not getting nauseated over smells and what not. Or things that look like they might smell, haha. Other than that nothing. Some sore boobs/nipples every now and then, and they've grown some. To me it seemed like over night they had grown a bunch but they have been getting bigger over time.


----------



## mummy2one

Hi ladies wondered if I may join :flower: Im pregnant with number 2 after a loss earlier this year, DS is 4 and Im 26 (soon to be 27) and a uk 18-20.
I feel huge and Im roughly 6week 3days have yet to have a scan but waiting for Calderdale Royal is a pain in the bum and really need a dating scan asap as I swear I can feel bubba move :haha: 
Also I have told only a select few and that doesn't include parents :haha: Waiting until scan or 12weeks(well near enough Christmas eve/day) to tell them xx


----------



## babyharris201

would love to join! I am 6 weeks pregnant with my 3rd. i am a whopping 286. I've been this size since the birth of my daughter 4 years ago. With my son, I gained 16lbs, and after I had him, I lost 17lbs. but after I stopped breastfeeding, gained it all back. I am really hoping to gain the same amount that i did with my son, with this one. Its going to be tought having 2 kids under 2! plus I babysit a 3 year old! AHHH lol. But me and my oh are so excited! I have my first scan on 11/28 and my first prenatal visit on 12/8. Been having some headaches here and there, naeusea at night, heartburn, sore boobs, and am sooo tired all the time!And the dreams have begun! hows everyone doing today? Would anyone want to be bump buddies??


----------



## NihilSineDeo

KEslinger said:


> They say I'm the 1 out of 4 who has bleeding during pregnancy. The actually fresh blood gush type is startling, scary. We'll see how everything is later. Hopefully I'll get a cute little picture to show you all. Will keep you updated.

oh KEslinger, im so sorry to hear about the blood...not matter how it looks and how much the amount, it will always worry. 

I'm praying for you that all will be alright!!! 

Please keep us posted


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger, that would be so scary, no wonder you were concerned about the baby! And yes, fresh blood sounds super scary, not only because it seems you're having a lot of it, but because in our heads we know we aren't supposed to be having periods or anything like it! I will be thinking of you... my best friend was on pelvic rest her entire pregnancy because she was high risk, kind of the same thing.


----------



## KEslinger

So, once again no obvious reason for the bleed. And, the dr was concerned about the amount of blood that had come out. They said my cervix looks fine, and it's nice and closed, the neck of my cervix is nice and long, etc etc. This picture does no justice to what I saw today,.. The baby actually looked like a baby on screen. Again super duper active so the picture is a blur. It has 2 arms with hands, and 2 legs with feet (i think tiny fingers too, I don't remember)... LOL the reason I don't remember is... SHE LET ME HEAR THE HEARTBEAT!!! So exciting. She said "pretty convincing, huh?" and then said "I don't think anything is bugging that kid!" My next scan will be on 12/2 for the NT, she told me to talk to them about the bleeding, they have more sophisticated machines and may be able to find a clot or something that is releasing the blood. I'm still on pelvic rest until week 14, but everything looks really good. =)

I'll be monitored more closely for 2 reasons. I have white coat syndrome and my blood pressure sky-rockets when they call my name. The good thing about it is that I'll have more checkups reassuring that the baby is fine. Second good thing about it is that I proved that it goes down after taking a few long, deep, slow breaths. The 2nd reason being the bleeding... They'll be making sure everything is progressing well with Bean. I scanned a super good picture of it and added stuff to it, and then realized that the internet wasn't working on our regular PC. Oh well, lap top it is!

And... for the drum roll! Here's our bean!



Oh, and we had our early pregnancy class tonight. It wasn't too bad. Met some funny people. The lady instructing it was kinda annoying but hey, you win some you lose some. I really don't think they should keep pregnant women up that late. I get tired early, man! At one point they split us into groups, moms and dads, and we got to talk with people... my group was of 4, and the dads on our side was a group of like 6 or 7, we were split into smaller groups so we could be more personal. It was kinda cool hearing about eachothers pregnancies and what not in person. I was the only one in my group with no vomiting (I've had a tiny bit of nausea the last couple days with smells)... and, of course, the only one with the scary bleeding!

Happy growing!!!


----------



## bubbywings

I had this type of bleeding my last pregnancy. I was just standing there and blood gushed out and kept pulsing out like an artery. It filled up a super pad from tip to tip and spewed over within seconds! Went to er and found out was
pregnant. This happened to me twice throughout pregnancy. I had clots the size of half my hand. Dr. Said it was my placenta connecting to uterus. I had my munchy on nov 3 2010. 8lbs. 12 oz. 

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## KEslinger

My body is changing so much. I've already bought new bras, which fit great and have some stretch for some more growth (thanks LaneBryant t-shirt bras! - and OH for the funding lol). The other thing is, I have that dreaded "B" belly. The bottom part is getting more pronounced, and the top part is getting smaller. You can't see my whole belly button but you can totally see where it is, and on that upper part on the sides, that "roll" is smoothing out. Maybe, just MAYBE, I'll get a decent belly out of this. If not, no bigs, but I'd love it. LOL. 

As far as this pelvic rest thing goes... lol I had no spotting since the other day/night... until I had a sex dream last night. Woke up with a little bit this morning. This kind of spotting doesn't send me in a frantic frenzy emailing my doctor, lol. It's good to know that nothing is bothering my little one in there. Moving around like crazy. =)


----------



## Erised

Hey ladies! Am I ok to join you lot?
Found out I'm expecting again today, making me a very early 3+6, so very far from a 'safe zone'. This will be my second child, my first little girl is now 20 months old and I had an incredibly easy pregnancy with her. PCOS meant it took 13 months to conceive her, this time around I didn't need any medication and fell pregnant within 6 months!! Ecstatic doesn't even capture how happy I am about that

Just like with my first, I'm a size 18 / 20 (107 kilos last time I checked). Really hoping this pregnancy will go just as well as the first. For now, I'll focus on staying pregnant =)


----------



## Bubblesuk

Hey just wondering if i can join
Im Kelly we have been trying for our 1st baby for 6 years and this will be my 3rd pregnancy
I have had 2MC one at 11+5 and another at 6+0 so we are hoping this is 3rd time lucky for us
Im 30 and size 26-28 not ideal but im hoping all will be well for this pregnancy x


----------



## christal85

Hey ladies!

just found this thread, hope you dont mind if i join :) I'm 5 w 5d preg and super excited! also a size 18 and weigh around 100kg :)


----------



## KEslinger

I can't get the lub-dub of beans heartbeat out of my head. <3 I'm in love.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

oh KEslinger, that's so good to hear
i was really thinking about you 
its so good to know you're doing well and the baby is fine
isn't the heartbeat just the greatest :D


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Bubblesuk said:


> Hey just wondering if i can join
> Im Kelly we have been trying for our 1st baby for 6 years and this will be my 3rd pregnancy
> I have had 2MC one at 11+5 and another at 6+0 so we are hoping this is 3rd time lucky for us
> Im 30 and size 26-28 not ideal but im hoping all will be well for this pregnancy x

Hi Kelly,

Congrats!

I'm praying that everything works out for the best and you will have a very healthy and happy 9 months!!!


----------



## Marisa08

Hi Kelly and Christal85! Welcome :)


----------



## KendraNoell

haven't got to hear the heartbeat yet, so super jealous! bubs must have been far back when they tried a couple weeks ago. i did order a doppler online so super excited to hear it at home :)


----------



## niknik1more

hi lady's just wanted to let the uk ladys know iv been and got my 1st maternity jeans and right now they have a sale in peacocks 30% off all maternity stuff they only went up to a size 20 today but they might go bigger :)


----------



## niknik1more

this a pic of my + size bump i wish it was smaller but iv not put any weight on so must be coming off the rest of me and going on my tummy i had a flat ish tummy before i was pregnant .... baby number 4 :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01209.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> haven't got to hear the heartbeat yet, so super jealous! bubs must have been far back when they tried a couple weeks ago. i did order a doppler online so super excited to hear it at home :)

Don't be disappointed or worried if you can't hear the heartbeat for a while with the doppler at home. I was looking into getting one but they recommend not using it more than a certain amount of days per week and some women couldn't hear anything until the late 20 weeks. It's very positional. 

Oh, And, at the appointment, they didn't use the external doppler on me. It was through the vaginal probe, it has a doppler in it, so she just had to find the heartbeat and then let the sound go.


----------



## KEslinger

niknik1more said:


> this a pic of my + size bump i wish it was smaller but iv not put any weight on so must be coming off the rest of me and going on my tummy i had a flat ish tummy before i was pregnant .... baby number 4 :)

Totally jealous of your gorgeous bump... they do say that people show a lot sooner with subsequent pregnancies. :) I have that B belly so it'll take a while for me to have a cute bump. I've lost weight, the lower part of my stomach is getting bigger while the rest seems to be slowly flattening out. Who knows, maybe I'll end up with a semi-cute tummy. I'll definitely be taking advantage of full-panel maternity pants as well as a baby band to help smooth everything out. ;)


----------



## Erised

KEslinger said:


> ...Who knows, maybe I'll end up with a semi-cute tummy. I'll definitely be taking advantage of full-panel maternity pants as well as a baby band to help smooth everything out. ;)

It really does work. With my first I had the worst B bump (I'm sure I'll do this time too as I'm pretty much the same weight), but over the bump maternity pants and a baby band worked wonders. Will add a picture of my 39 week bump to show you, you can hardly even notice the massive B I had.

It was daily wear for me, made me feel so much better about how I looked. I loved my bump and can't wait to get one back again this time around =)
 



Attached Files:







EleanorBump.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LilMissHappy

hi girlies. can i join this thread please. i have lost 30lb in last 6 months doing weightwatchers and now iv got my bfp/!!! still need to loose a lot of weight ( currently uk size 18-20) so im carrying on going to ww for a while. i eat so much better when im on it it isnt a "diet" because its so flexible so im going to carry on going until i cant hide bump anymore! xxx


----------



## Erised

Welcome LilMissHappy! 
Well done on your weightloss, that's a brilliant amount to have lost. Congrats on your BFP as well =)

Staying on a healthy diet during pregnancy can't hurt, but please don't restrict yourself too much. I'm not sure how the WW diet works out in terms of calories and what not, but don't forget that when you're pregnant you burn an extra 300 calories a day and you don't want to end up depriving yourself or the baby. I *think* though that ww should be just fine as it's more of a change of diet / making you more aware rather than being restrictive.


----------



## KendraNoell

I think you can stay on WW if you change use the breastfeeding method, it adds more calories to the plan.


----------



## LilMissHappy

thanks. im on 44 points a day at the mo so that is plenty. about 2500 daily and i eat so much healthier and better than when im not following my points. and also i dont want to put on too much weight during these next 8 months. the good thing about ww is that you can have what ever you like! if i need chocolate i can have chocolate!!! i had salmon fillet with pea and mint risotto for tea and it was lovely. im seeing my fertility specialists on tuesday morning so will take great pleasure in telling them iv lost over 2 stone in past 6 months! and then i will get their opinion on if i can stay on ww or not. i hope so because i really do feel that it is in no way a diet, it is a lifestyle change and the less weight i put on the better really. but if they say no way then i will come off it. but i think it will do me and the baby best for me to stay for as long as i can hide my bump coz i know my leader will have to pause my subscription if she knows im expecting due to ww rules and regulations. but looking forward to getting a bump like you did!! beautiful bump i will be investing in to bump bands!!! xxx


----------



## KEslinger

Thanks for the photo Erised! You looked GREAT! I'll definitely be getting those pants and belly band. LOL. I did find a plus size store that has maternity pants so hopefully they'll fit well, I guess a lot of the normal stores that make bigger styles are still cut for smaller people. 


Have any of you thought about how to announce babys gender?


----------



## Marisa08

KEslinger do you know how you are going to announce the gender? I am so boring and just post it on fb, text or call. lol.


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> KEslinger do you know how you are going to announce the gender? I am so boring and just post it on fb, text or call. lol.

I have no clue yet. We should be finding out at 15 weeks (fingers crossed!)... I'm having a 3d-4d sneak peek gender package on 12/18. We were going to try and tell the family by doing something creative and giving them the gift on Christmas. 

We were thinking of making candles with the center either blue or pink so they'd have to burn it to find out. But, I'm not even sure. =\ 

LOL too bad we can't find small bears (that are cheap) and then small colored bears to tuck into a pouch. Haha. I'll figure something out I guess...


----------



## precious1

Hi ladies!!! Can I join? I'm a US size 16-18. 210lbs of sexy meat!!! Got my bfp on Nov 14, so Im due around mid July. I'm currently 5wks. My Doc won't see me until Im 8wks, so i'm waiting to see my sweetpea. I hope this little one sticks. 

I love this thread for the plus size woman. I felt weird when the fertility specialist I was attempting to see made me fill out a waiver for the risks of pregnancy because I'm "obese".......whatever......HAHAHAHA I got pregnant without you!!!!!!!

I am a little worried because 1month prior to this bfp, I have been eating like a pig and I have gained 10lbs!!! Lord help me to eat better....

Good luck to you all and a H&H 9!


----------



## Marisa08

Little bears would be cute :) I am thinking if it is another boy (I have three sons) then I just will do the usual and text/fb people. If it is a girl (i'll be shouting from the roof tops!!llol) I was thinking of getting a super girlie outfit and having my mom unwrap it like a present. IDK. I still have plenty of time to figure it out :)




KEslinger said:


> Marisa08 said:
> 
> 
> KEslinger do you know how you are going to announce the gender? I am so boring and just post it on fb, text or call. lol.
> 
> I have no clue yet. We should be finding out at 15 weeks (fingers crossed!)... I'm having a 3d-4d sneak peek gender package on 12/18. We were going to try and tell the family by doing something creative and giving them the gift on Christmas.
> 
> We were thinking of making candles with the center either blue or pink so they'd have to burn it to find out. But, I'm not even sure. =\
> 
> LOL too bad we can't find small bears (that are cheap) and then small colored bears to tuck into a pouch. Haha. I'll figure something out I guess...Click to expand...


----------



## Marisa08

Welcome precious1!! Congrats on your BFP!! 



precious1 said:


> Hi ladies!!! Can I join? I'm a US size 16-18. 210lbs of sexy meat!!! Got my bfp on Nov 14, so Im due around mid July. I'm currently 5wks. My Doc won't see me until Im 8wks, so i'm waiting to see my sweetpea. I hope this little one sticks.
> 
> I love this thread for the plus size woman. I felt weird when the fertility specialist I was attempting to see made me fill out a waiver for the risks of pregnancy because I'm "obese".......whatever......HAHAHAHA I got pregnant without you!!!!!!!
> 
> I am a little worried because 1month prior to this bfp, I have been eating like a pig and I have gained 10lbs!!! Lord help me to eat better....
> 
> Good luck to you all and a H&H 9!


----------



## KendraNoell

got a little bit of a heartbeat on the doppler today :)


----------



## Marisa08

Exciting Kendra!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

_[/QUOTE] I have no clue yet. We should be finding out at 15 weeks (fingers crossed!)... I'm having a 3d-4d sneak peek gender package on 12/18..[/QUOTE]_

Can't wait to hear how that goes!!! We have an appt. at 13 weeks and anther at 17 and we were wondering if we should do a 3d-4d one at 17 weeks. Would it help the chances of seeing the gender better with a 3d-4d? 

Anyhow, I'll be stocking this post on 12/18 big time to see ur results :)


----------



## leahjones

hi im leah im 27 and UK size 14-16 im curently 15 stone ish and am at weight watchers, i got my BFP last friday and am over the moon as ive been trying for some time. im mostly scared of gaining loads of unnesccesary weight, im going to stick at weightwatchers for a while as i believe you can eat healthy and not put on too much weight ( fat) not baby lol


----------



## KendraNoell

I just wanted to give encouragement to the ladies who are afraid of gaining weight, I have pretty much eaten whatever I've wanted this whole pregnancy and no morning sickness or anything... I have only gained 7 lbs so far, and all the things I've read says about 5 lbs is normal, so I am right there... ENJOY THIS, ladies! The weight will come back off when you're done.


----------



## KEslinger

@Kendra - I've eaten whatever I want for the most part too (including a large over indulgence on EVERYTHING the other day). So far since CD1 (Start of my LMP) I've dropped 9.3 pounds.

For everyone else who is watching what they eat/weight gain because of doctors orders:

I got WIC because OH lost a lot of hours and we can use the help through the winter. Through both WIC and my doctors I've been told that for us bigger girls (more than average weight) you'll be asked to gain only between 15 and 25 pounds and for some between 11 and 20 depending on your weight. They state that in your first trimester you should gain just a few pounds if ANY. They even say that if you're eating enough and a balanced diet that some weight loss (if you're not trying) is okay and can be beneficial. I've been eating more than enough calories on a daily basis but Bean seems to have set my metabolism on fire. Instead of the average persons "1 pound per week" gain in the last 6 months, they say to gain 1/2 pound per week. If some weeks you gain more, and others less, that's okay as long as it balances out. 

I'm not concerned about losing the weight after, I'm just concerned about having a healthy pregnancy. Too much weight gain can be bad, more so when you're already big. It can increase the risks of: preterm labor, gestational diabetes, hypertension (which can lead to preeclampsia), and a larger baby that may be too large to deliver vaginally. It can also lead to post c-section complications as well, and trouble with breastfeeding. If your doctor isn't worried so much about it, don't go overboard, but don't worry too much. Your baby doesn't like the stress. ;)

Now, after all of that... I've been to the doctors for 3 ultrasounds I've been weighed at each and they haven't said anything to me. I know how much I weigh and I've kept it in check so far. They like that. They also send all of us to an early pregnancy class. Where you learn about everything first trimester (and some second and third) including weight gain and what not. My blood pressure is always high when I first go in and then drops considerably while I'm there, they'll be keeping a closer eye on me but they're not worried about it for now (because it's a false high). 

At our early pregnancy class we had to fill in a paper regarding what we had eaten the day before ("not what you think you've kept down")... They say that in the first trimester they're happy that you're eating. And, though no one keeps a food diary they gave us suggestions for eating a bit more balanced... they encourage not completely cutting yourself off from what you really want (chocolate, yum!) but not over induldging on a daily basis. 

I'm too lazy to scan the paper so I'll just type it up on here (which actually seems like more work).
--This is from Kaiser--
Bread, cereal, rice (grains): 1st tri - servings daily; 2nd & 3rd tri 8 servings daily
**1 slice of bread, 1 tortilla, 3/4 c dry cereal, 1/2 c hot cereal, 1/2 c cooked rice/noodles/pasta, 8 crackers**
Vegetables: 3 cups daily
**1 c raw cabbage or leafy veggies, 1 c green salad, 1/2 c other veggies (cooked/raw), 3/4 c vegetable juice**
Fruit: 2 cups daily
**1 medium fresh fruit, 1/2 c chooped/cooked/canned fruit, 3/4 c fruit juice**
Dairy: 3 cups daily
**1 c low or non-fat milk/yogurt, 1.5 oz cheese, 2 c cottage cheese**
Protein: Meat/poultry/fish/beans/eggs: 6 servings daily
** 3 oz cooked lean meat/poultry/fish, 1 c cooked dry beans or tofu, 2 eggs, 4 T peanut butter** - it's so easy to take in more protein, which isn't bad! --

And, remember that 2-3 servings of dairy comes out to be 1 serving of protein. If you've been told to watch your weight closely, "double dipping" in food groups can help save you those calories if you wish. 

Since being pregnant I haven't been much of a veggie eater, the smell and texture of them make me a little nauseated, they say that's fine for now (I can eat them in a meal that's like a one-pot-meal where they aren't as potent). I have no problems with the other food groups. I was really good about watching what I eat before I got pregnant (trying to deal with the PCOS) but I've been super lax with it since. I ate way too much the other day, but that's fine. I don't do that every day.

My prepregnancy weight on 9/2 was 285. I didn't weigh myself until week 4: I was -5.1. 
So far my weight has done this.
Week 1: 285
Week 4: -5.1
Week 6: -5.3
Week 7: -4.8 (I gained half a pound)
Week 8: -5.7
Week 9: -8.9 (not sure how that happened!)
Week 10: -8.9
Week 11: -9.3 (current weight 275.7)
I'll be 12 weeks on Friday... I'm not good about weighing myself on the same day every week but I get in a weight once a week. 
I have an application on my phone that lets me keep track and also keeps track of my pregnancy.


----------



## KEslinger

leahjones said:


> hi im leah im 27 and UK size 14-16 im curently 15 stone ish and am at weight watchers, i got my BFP last friday and am over the moon as ive been trying for some time. im mostly scared of gaining loads of unnesccesary weight, im going to stick at weightwatchers for a while as i believe you can eat healthy and not put on too much weight ( fat) not baby lol

Remember to switch to the breastfeeding plan during your pregnancy! :) You won't need too many extra calories/points now, but you don't want to intentionally lose during pregnancy. In your second and third trimester you need 350-450 more calories (the WW breastfeeding plan accomodates this).


----------



## KEslinger

_ I have no clue yet. We should be finding out at 15 weeks (fingers crossed!)... I'm having a 3d-4d sneak peek gender package on 12/18..[/QUOTE]_

Can't wait to hear how that goes!!! We have an appt. at 13 weeks and anther at 17 and we were wondering if we should do a 3d-4d one at 17 weeks. Would it help the chances of seeing the gender better with a 3d-4d? 

Anyhow, I'll be stocking this post on 12/18 big time to see ur results :)[/QUOTE]

the 3d-4d helps ensure that your "boy" isn't just sporting the umbilical cord in a convenient place. LOL, every single ultrasound will never be 100% but it seems that with gender the 3d can be a bit more accurate earlier in pregnancy. For some reason I think our bean is a boy! LOL, we'll see. If they can't tell most reputable places will let you come back in a week or 2 for free for another attempt at the scan. 

Sometimes if the scan is done too early and your little one hasn't developed yet your little girl can turn into a little boy. Though, I do know some people who have gotten definitive results at 12 weeks by accident. :haha:

Most 3d-4d places will do a gender scan before 20 weeks (when your doctor will know anyway), the place i'm going to recommends after 15 weeks but will as early as 13-14 if you really want to. I was going to go early but I have my NT scan at 13w0d and then another appointment 13w4d with my ob/gyn. My stage 2 (anatomy scan) is scheduled for 1/11 when I'm 18w5d (if I've done the math correctly).


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> haven't got to hear the heartbeat yet, so super jealous! bubs must have been far back when they tried a couple weeks ago. i did order a doppler online so super excited to hear it at home :)

Which doppler did you get? When I have a few extra dollars (hopefully I get a few for my birthday on Sunday!) I want to order one. I've been looking at the SonolineB.


----------



## Erised

Weight gain...
I started my last pregnancy at 107 kilos (235 lbs), went down to 102 kg then started gaining - think it was around 15 weeks or so??. I ended my pregnancy weighing 122 kg, so 269 lbs. That's one heck of a weight gain, and I was large to start with.

I never had any complications at all. My scans were clear, my blood pressure remained perfect, my sugar levels were perfect and my little one came at 40+2 weighing 6lbs 6oz. 

Being large does not mean you can't have a healthy pregnancy. I hate the scare scaremongering among the 'professionals'. I had to see a consultant due to my weight, she saw me for a while minute. All she told me was to start taking pregnancy vitamins, and that was it. Never saw her again.


----------



## CaliGinger

I also went to WIC and they told me I could only gain 1 pound, as I had already gained 10 in the first 4 weeks. I told them that I thought it was water retention and they still emphasized that my size could endanger my baby and to stop gaining. Morning sickness hit hard and I ended up -15, so now I have 16 pounds I can gain. I'm more worried about my health than my weight as I've always been very healthy no matter what my weight. I am still very healthy so far!


----------



## KEslinger

Erised said:


> Weight gain...
> I started my last pregnancy at 107 kilos (235 lbs), went down to 102 kg then started gaining - think it was around 15 weeks or so??. I ended my pregnancy weighing 122 kg, so 269 lbs. That's one heck of a weight gain, and I was large to start with.
> 
> I never had any complications at all. My scans were clear, my blood pressure remained perfect, my sugar levels were perfect and my little one came at 40+2 weighing 6lbs 6oz.
> 
> Being large does not mean you can't have a healthy pregnancy. I hate the scare scaremongering among the 'professionals'. I had to see a consultant due to my weight, she saw me for a while minute. All she told me was to start taking pregnancy vitamins, and that was it. Never saw her again.

I haven't had to meet with anyone yet. Just that class that everyone went to (twigs and all). WIC pushes it because they're a nutritional thing, and Kaiser pushes everything healthy living. My doctor mentioned my weight before pregnancy but hasn't said a word since which has been really nice. I just typed all that in for those who are really worried about it. I eat what I want, sometimes it falls into their stuff and others it doesn't. Weight gain during pregnancy has always been pretty low in my family (my grandma gained 11 and 12, my mom gained 7 and 15). My mom gained more with my while watching her every bite (she developed gestational diabetes and it never went away. She now has type 2)... with my sister she ate taco bell 24/7 LOL. I watch my blood sugar on random days, mainly my fasting, the one I can't keep under control, while it's slightly elevated, it's never in the diabetes level. I'm taking it as it comes and not worrying too much. I listen to what they have to say but I don't let my pregnancy revolve around it. My scans have all been clear too, except for the one that the NP did, for whatever reason. When a doctor has done a scan there's been no problem at all. So far, no matter what I've been eating, my baby has always appeared very healthy on ultrasound... very active, nice strong heartbeat. <3 I just don't want the people on here worrying about their weight to take it too far. I will try to keep my weight gain in the range, but I won't stress out about it either. 

Anyone have gender announcement ideas? 

(Can everyone tell I'm off work today?! lol)


----------



## Ladyc505

Hi ladies! 

My Name is Corina I just had my first prenatal appointment today and the doctor told me I'm only allowed to gain 20 LBS for my whole pregnancy... This has me a little worried on how I'm gonna be able to keep the weight off... In the past I have tried diets and exercising programs and always gained weight than lost... Right now i weigh in at 220.. Have any of you been on a restriction to how much weight you could gain for your entire pregnancy if so any ways that really helped keep the weight off?? Thank you for your time :)


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> I also went to WIC and they told me I could only gain 1 pound, as I had already gained 10 in the first 4 weeks. I told them that I thought it was water retention and they still emphasized that my size could endanger my baby and to stop gaining. Morning sickness hit hard and I ended up -15, so now I have 16 pounds I can gain. I'm more worried about my health than my weight as I've always been very healthy no matter what my weight. I am still very healthy so far!

THEY TOLD YOU THAT YOU COULD ONLY GAIN 1 POUND!!! I would've shot someone. They gave me the guidelines but didn't stress on anything. I knew the answers to all of their "health" questions which kinda kept the lady in check, although, she did seem pretty nice. My doctor hasn't even discussed my weight with me, I guess we were just supposed to retain all of the information from the class. Most people in my class were from 9weeks to 15weeks and no one had gained more than a few pounds at that point. I'm loving pregnancy. Prepregnancy if I were to eat an extra piece of bread a day I would bloat up anywhere from 5-10 pounds and it would take me weeks to shed. My WIC told me 11-20 pounds. Kaiser says 11-20 and in some cases 10-15... gaining about 1/2 pound per week in the second and third trimesters will keep you around 13. Being healthy is a lot better to worry about than pregnancy weight gain. 

@LadyC: This is my first pregnancy so I can't really answer your question. For the most part I don't over eat and I eat a semi-balanced diet, though I do have my days. Remember to exercise some, go for a walk once a day. Many of us will have a recommended number for weight gain. Try to keep in mind that in the first trimester you don't need extra calories. In the 2nd and 3rd you only need about 300 more (some say 350-450)... That is only equal to a string cheese, a low/nonfat cup of yogurt, and an apple. It's not that much more. Eat smaller meals during the day if you can. Eat snacks so you're not starving at your next meal, it should help with over eating during meals. Remember not to skip out on breakfast.

At work I eat something like:
Breakfast: A baggy of dry cereal + a banana.
Snack: A low-fat string cheese, sometimes with a handful of grapes or apple slices.
Lunch: Usually leftovers from dinner, or a microwavable meal or sandwich.
Snack: Crackers/Pretzels/String/Cheese with a fruit or veggie (carrots with ranch)
Dinner: Whatever I'm awake enough to make. Typically we do not eat fast food.

When I'm at home:
Breakfast is more like 2 poached eggs with 2 pieces of wheat toast and some fruit OR cereal w/ milk and a banana OR yogurt + fruit.

I'm not good at snacking when I'm home but I try to throw dairy in there - such as the string cheese w/ fruit.

Lunch: same as above.

And then dinner. Sometimes we have really good balanced meals, other times we have low-carb pasta with a sauce, a veggie, and a protein.

I try to drink a large glass of milk with dinner. 

Like I said, it's not the best balanced diet, but I try not to make my meals too big. I eat more slowly now, and try to listen to when my body is "full". 

Don't be afraid to have dessert. Kaiser told us once or twice a week we can have that ice cream, or that piece of chocolate or whatever. Don't deny yourself but don't go crazy. 

It's not the best advice but I hope that helps.


----------



## KEslinger

@LadyC: Also, I drink a lot of water on a daily basis. I only have soda like once a week if any and it'll be non-caffeinated and usually diet (sprite zero if I can). And, very little juice. And, as I said I try to get in a large glass of milk once a day.

Honestly, I'm not always good at eating snacks since I'm pretty busy at work but I try to make it work. I make sure they're available but they're not always eaten. =\ I haven't had an increase of appetite at all (yet) except for on a random day every couple of weeks when I eat everything in sight. 

Speaking of which I'm waiting for OH to get home so we can go to the store. I need stuff for lunches and snacks. And milk, and cereal. LOL oh, and bread, 'cause I finished it this morning with my poached eggs. LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

My Dr hasn't said one iota about my weight, or what I should be gaining or losing or whatever.

KEslinger- I did get a Sonoline B. So fun! My baby must be really active these days as I'll get a 145-150 hb jump on the readout and then 2 seconds later it goes away. At least its there.

Is anyone else's husband a complete ASS since you've been pregnant? I really thought mine would worship the ground I walked on.


----------



## Serenity_Now

My first OB visit is next Wednesday, but I've been to my family doctor and my mother is a nurse practitioner in an OBGYN clinic in the U.S. I'm a (Canadian?) size 14 (not 14 plus, just 14) and weighed 180 lbs before becoming pregnant. I know at the family doctor at about 8 weeks, I was 185 lbs. But I seem to have been fairly bloated as I had a lot of morning sickness early on and didn't eat much. My breasts have grown up a cup size but the size around is still the same.

Mom says a pound a week is fine. I'm terrified of gaining too much. My appetite is almost non-existent, but when it's there, all I seem to want is carb-loading or dairy. Nothing else tastes good to me.

Now see... I also had bariatric surgery back in 2007. I was 274 lbs pre-surgery and 174 lbs was my lowest post-surgery. I was on an exercise regimen with a trainer over the summer but I've lost the willpower I had and haven't been exercising in awhile now. There are some other reasons for that (anxiety, depression) but it is what it is.

Doctor hasn't said a word about my weight yet. I feel like my stomach pokes out more; my 14's are a tight fit but still fit. My shirts are still medium. I'm not sure if I should be worried about it or not...


----------



## Hbabybump

Im UK size 18-20 its my 2nd baby, ive been told i cant have the baby in the hospital i had my son because im too fat, and it may cause problems boooo!!!

Nevermind. Im due on 22nd June, i have my first scan on monday im very very excited xxx


----------



## HarrietO

Hi ladies! I am Ali, 32 years old. I'm a size 16 (US), around 225 lbs (6' tall). I've lost about 5lbs since I found out I was pregnant. I'm trying hard to keep my diet clean, I really don't want to gain much weight at all during this pregnancy due to the fact that I am diabetic. I gained 50lbs with my first pregnancy (13 years ago) and then had a miscarriage @ 5weeks in August, so I am VERY nervous about this pregnancy. I'm trying to do everything right.


----------



## CaliGinger

Yep! I was a little cheesed off at them but figured that the emphasis on weight is stupid so ill ignore her. I finally started eating again and only have mild nausea so I'm sure ill gain the weight back now. What's really great is that my lactose intolerance has disappeared now! I ate a Greek yogurt and I had no symptoms whatsoever. Yay! I'm still afraid to drink milk so ill stick to my lactose free stuff, but I'm so excited to eat other dairy products again.


----------



## KEslinger

Totally irritated... I have one pair of jeans that still fit. Haha. So, we go to the mall. No motherhood, no avenue. =\
So we go to JCPenney, they have a brand that goes up to like 3 or 4x... available online and in the store. NOT! Only up to an extra large. Grrrr. I ended up trying to order a pair off the internet and they're out in both 2 and 3x. In both colors. Not cool. We ordered a more expensive pair from penneys... hoping for the best.


----------



## KendraNoell

Hbabybump said:


> Im UK size 18-20 its my 2nd baby, ive been told i cant have the baby in the hospital i had my son because im too fat, and it may cause problems boooo!!!
> 
> Nevermind. Im due on 22nd June, i have my first scan on monday im very very excited xxx

Are you freaking kidding me? That is so rude, and I'm sure you're not that big that you can't have a baby in a regular hospital!


----------



## Marisa08

As much as I love having u/s I do dread them sometimes because I know it's harder to see the baby through the 'chub'. Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Mummy_Mac

Hello i am Uk size 22/24 6' tall i work as a healthcare assistant at a private hospital and fertility department

all weight is on my tummy and ass!!! 

i get so angry at ultrasound technicians who blame the chub! i had a scan 2 years ago to check my ovaries (was diagnosed as having mild PCOS) as i was strugglng to lose weight but was at the gym 4 days a week and eating next to nothing as i had no appetite and they saw both ovaries through my tummy and all of the chub!

A bad ultrasound tech will blame everything else!

In regards to maternity clothes try on maternity clothes a size smaller as they are sometimes quite generous with their sizing on maternity ranges so don't limit yourself but do try it on first! 

i am 12 weeks but the bloat is insane! i have had to go nto a maternity unform at work already! - i too have a B belly but my waist is thickening already and i don't quite believe it especially as i have barely put on 5lbs so far but feel huge!!!i swear my flab gets harder as the day goes on but baby is only about 60mm so should not be creating this much!! 

i have got a lot of stuff on ebay already and they have been awesome! 

I have hypermobility which can cause early labour and also clumsiness from hell! (i have got rid of all my heels since getting my BFP - i cannot risk it!) and this has caused back and hip pain already - i am wearing a bellyband more for help with this than appearance and it is marginally helpful

i had scans at 6, 10, 11 and 12 weeks - at 11 weeks i was meant to be 12 on dates but baby was beng awkward so they could not get an accurate measurement but went back and i got an accurate measurement - still putting baby a week behind but i work with ob/gyn consultants who are not worried and therefore neither am i! 

Sorry it s a bit of a long one i just wanted to introduce myself and my journey so far! 

am 12+4 today and all i want to eat is peanut butter!


----------



## CaliGinger

Mummy_Mac said:


> Hello i am Uk size 22/24 6' tall i work as a healthcare assistant at a private hospital and fertility department
> 
> all weight is on my tummy and ass!!!
> 
> i get so angry at ultrasound technicians who blame the chub! i had a scan 2 years ago to check my ovaries (was diagnosed as having mild PCOS) as i was strugglng to lose weight but was at the gym 4 days a week and eating next to nothing as i had no appetite and they saw both ovaries through my tummy and all of the chub!
> 
> A bad ultrasound tech will blame everything else!
> 
> In regards to maternity clothes try on maternity clothes a size smaller as they are sometimes quite generous with their sizing on maternity ranges so don't limit yourself but do try it on first!
> 
> i am 12 weeks but the bloat is insane! i have had to go nto a maternity unform at work already! - i too have a B belly but my waist is thickening already and i don't quite believe it especially as i have barely put on 5lbs so far but feel huge!!!i swear my flab gets harder as the day goes on but baby is only about 60mm so should not be creating this much!!
> 
> i have got a lot of stuff on ebay already and they have been awesome!
> 
> I have hypermobility which can cause early labour and also clumsiness from hell! (i have got rid of all my heels since getting my BFP - i cannot risk it!) and this has caused back and hip pain already - i am wearing a bellyband more for help with this than appearance and it is marginally helpful
> 
> i had scans at 6, 10, 11 and 12 weeks - at 11 weeks i was meant to be 12 on dates but baby was beng awkward so they could not get an accurate measurement but went back and i got an accurate measurement - still putting baby a week behind but i work with ob/gyn consultants who are not worried and therefore neither am i!
> 
> Sorry it s a bit of a long one i just wanted to introduce myself and my journey so far!
> 
> am 12+4 today and all i want to eat is peanut butter!


Welcome and omg! I have hypermobility too and the hip pain has been intense. My sister has it as well and she's wondering why I wince so muchwhile walking and why I'm so paranoid about tripping all of a sudden (no one knows yet). Its great to have you on here!!!


----------



## hannaho88

Hi ladies!
I have popped over from the 3rd trimester and thought I would have a quick look at whats going on and saw this thread! I love threads about plus size pregnant ladies as it allows us to talk to each other in similar situations and its nice to speak to real sized ladies!
I have had a quick peak at this thread and thought I would give you all al ittle info that I have gained through my journey so far.
So I am a size UK 24 pre pregnancy and I was worried being a plus size pregnant lady. I was worried how I would cope, and how I would be percieved by doctors, midwifes, sonographers etc. I must say however taht I have been treated very well indeed!! at my first midwifes app she just mentioned that due to a high BMI I would be consultant led, and thats all she said. I thought I would be made to feel guilt about my weight but I havent at all. And even when I first met with my consultant he was lovely! He didnt make me feel bad at all and even made a little light of it by saying how it may take me a little longer than normal to feel baby move as i have that little extra padding (personally i think he was being rather generous saying 'little extra padding' when quite frankly its a lot, hehe). So along the way I have had an 10 week scan due to an early bleed, then my 12 week scan followed by an app with consultant. I then went back to see consltant at 15 weeks, and again I saw him at my 20 week scan. I am due to go back to hospital week after next for my GTT which is a Glucose Tolerance Test, with being plus size they have to check for gestational diabetes as I am at a high risk. No doubt they will book me in again to see the consultant after my app next week as they tend to book me in for appointmenst with him as I go along. I am also having another scan at 36 weeks just to check that everything is ok with baby and I will meet with the consultant again at this app. I have seen the midwife at 16 weeks, 25 weeks and I am going back to see her this week (28 weeks). She hasnt mentioned my weight once, the only thing is she has to use the large cuff on me to take my blood pressure. At my appointments, they check my urine and blood pressure, check how Im feeling and if and when I feel baby move.
So I would just like to say that being plus size, for me, hasnt been a problem. The benefit I guess is that we are kept a much close eye on that ordinary sized ladies, whcih makes me feel more at ease that I am being closely monitored along the way, and we get to see our little guy again at a scan at 36 weeks!! Which most people don't get! :D

On the maternity clothes issue I found it so annoying how hardly anywhere do plus size maternity wear! Its ridiculous how most only go up to an 18/20. I found that Simply Be do a quite nice range however I purchased mine from bonprix.co.uk as they sell some quite decent clothes and reasonable prices. I would say order clothes in your pre-pregnancy size unles of course you know that you have put on a considerable ammount of weight. I ordered mine in size 24 and they fit perfect and up untill this point I have put on 14lbs and thats all in my baby belly :D. I did order some trousers in size 26 and they are way to big for me, so just stick to your pre-preg size and they cater for your growing bump!

Also I was worried that being a larger lady I wouldn't show as pregnant for ages, almost to the end of my pregnancy. I can say however that from around 18 weeks I really started to show and now I am just unmissable as a pregnant lady! my baby bump is so big! and I am so proud of it! :D so proud to look pregnant! I shall post a picture at the end of this post of me at 26 weeks pregnant! Im even more proud that there is a lady at work who is a size 6/8 and a week in front of me and you can't tell shes pregnant, well at least you couldnt 3 weeks ago before I went off sick at work! hehe :D

I will say however on a slight down point is that since around 12 weeks I have suffered with SPD which is a condition of the pelvis and back, and unfortunately I have had quite some time off work due to the nature of my work not being suitable for me in my pain and also because that pain has just been too bad to work. And right now I am sat writing this with my hot water bottle on my back :( but I am due to hopefully go back to work on Tuesday after 3 weeks off, where I will only have 4 and half weeks left at work till I take my Maternity leave. i did want to leave originally 4 weeks before due date however because of how much I have been suffering I have opted to leave a little earlier than i wanted to, but Id rather me and baby be happy in the last part of my pregnancy than to suffer!

So to all you plus size pregnant ladies, all the best for your pregnancies! I hope you thoroughly enjoy them and have a happy and health 9 months!! 
If you have any questions then please dont hesitate in asking me! :D I am a plus size pregnant lady and PROUD!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
 



Attached Files:







DSC00831.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## blessed22

Hello ladies Im a bit further than all of you but I would like to see if I can help some of you by telling you abit about me! I am plus sized I wear a size 18 US in bottoms and a large in tops pre-pregnancy.... I am 6 months according to my doctor which makes me about 24 weeks :) ( I try to lose count on purpose) lol.....Please do not worry about your weight gain I have only gained about 3-4 pounds my entire pregnancy. Also do not waste time worrying about your ultrasound because mine came out great no problems at all I found out what I was having at just 16 weeks ITS A BOY!!! You will feel you LOs kicks just fine as well no worries! And although I didnt have the Bbelly I know ppl on here who did and it will go away! lAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU WILL GE A CUTE BABY BUMP!

SORRY IF THIS IS TOO LONG 

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO ASK ME WHATEVER YOU LIKE ABOUT BEING PLUS SIZED!


----------



## sunshine20

I'm terrfied i'm going to have a "B" bump, a pooch, or not show at all or something. I have a tilted uterus so that adds to the not showing fear. I'm a US 14 to 18 and 5'11. I have a bit of a belly normally so i'm hoping baby works with my stomach and i have a "normal" bump!


----------



## blessed22

hannaho88 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have popped over from the 3rd trimester and thought I would have a quick look at whats going on and saw this thread! I love threads about plus size pregnant ladies as it allows us to talk to each other in similar situations and its nice to speak to real sized ladies!
> I have had a quick peak at this thread and thought I would give you all al ittle info that I have gained through my journey so far.
> So I am a size UK 24 pre pregnancy and I was worried being a plus size pregnant lady. I was worried how I would cope, and how I would be percieved by doctors, midwifes, sonographers etc. I must say however taht I have been treated very well indeed!! at my first midwifes app she just mentioned that due to a high BMI I would be consultant led, and thats all she said. I thought I would be made to feel guilt about my weight but I havent at all. And even when I first met with my consultant he was lovely! He didnt make me feel bad at all and even made a little light of it by saying how it may take me a little longer than normal to feel baby move as i have that little extra padding (personally i think he was being rather generous saying 'little extra padding' when quite frankly its a lot, hehe). So along the way I have had an 10 week scan due to an early bleed, then my 12 week scan followed by an app with consultant. I then went back to see consltant at 15 weeks, and again I saw him at my 20 week scan. I am due to go back to hospital week after next for my GTT which is a Glucose Tolerance Test, with being plus size they have to check for gestational diabetes as I am at a high risk. No doubt they will book me in again to see the consultant after my app next week as they tend to book me in for appointmenst with him as I go along. I am also having another scan at 36 weeks just to check that everything is ok with baby and I will meet with the consultant again at this app. I have seen the midwife at 16 weeks, 25 weeks and I am going back to see her this week (28 weeks). She hasnt mentioned my weight once, the only thing is she has to use the large cuff on me to take my blood pressure. At my appointments, they check my urine and blood pressure, check how Im feeling and if and when I feel baby move.
> So I would just like to say that being plus size, for me, hasnt been a problem. The benefit I guess is that we are kept a much close eye on that ordinary sized ladies, whcih makes me feel more at ease that I am being closely monitored along the way, and we get to see our little guy again at a scan at 36 weeks!! Which most people don't get! :D
> 
> On the maternity clothes issue I found it so annoying how hardly anywhere do plus size maternity wear! Its ridiculous how most only go up to an 18/20. I found that Simply Be do a quite nice range however I purchased mine from bonprix.co.uk as they sell some quite decent clothes and reasonable prices. I would say order clothes in your pre-pregnancy size unles of course you know that you have put on a considerable ammount of weight. I ordered mine in size 24 and they fit perfect and up untill this point I have put on 14lbs and thats all in my baby belly :D. I did order some trousers in size 26 and they are way to big for me, so just stick to your pre-preg size and they cater for your growing bump!
> 
> Also I was worried that being a larger lady I wouldn't show as pregnant for ages, almost to the end of my pregnancy. I can say however that from around 18 weeks I really started to show and now I am just unmissable as a pregnant lady! my baby bump is so big! and I am so proud of it! :D so proud to look pregnant! I shall post a picture at the end of this post of me at 26 weeks pregnant! Im even more proud that there is a lady at work who is a size 6/8 and a week in front of me and you can't tell shes pregnant, well at least you couldnt 3 weeks ago before I went off sick at work! hehe :D
> 
> I will say however on a slight down point is that since around 12 weeks I have suffered with SPD which is a condition of the pelvis and back, and unfortunately I have had quite some time off work due to the nature of my work not being suitable for me in my pain and also because that pain has just been too bad to work. And right now I am sat writing this with my hot water bottle on my back :( but I am due to hopefully go back to work on Tuesday after 3 weeks off, where I will only have 4 and half weeks left at work till I take my Maternity leave. i did want to leave originally 4 weeks before due date however because of how much I have been suffering I have opted to leave a little earlier than i wanted to, but Id rather me and baby be happy in the last part of my pregnancy than to suffer!
> 
> So to all you plus size pregnant ladies, all the best for your pregnancies! I hope you thoroughly enjoy them and have a happy and health 9 months!!
> If you have any questions then please dont hesitate in asking me! :D I am a plus size pregnant lady and PROUD!!!
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I just saw this and I am not that far behind you and I wasz wondering about the pain you feel in your pelvis and back because I am experiencing something like that as well because i am on my feet at work. Do you mind telling me more about it?


----------



## blessed22

hannaho88 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have popped over from the 3rd trimester and thought I would have a quick look at whats going on and saw this thread! I love threads about plus size pregnant ladies as it allows us to talk to each other in similar situations and its nice to speak to real sized ladies!
> I have had a quick peak at this thread and thought I would give you all al ittle info that I have gained through my journey so far.
> So I am a size UK 24 pre pregnancy and I was worried being a plus size pregnant lady. I was worried how I would cope, and how I would be percieved by doctors, midwifes, sonographers etc. I must say however taht I have been treated very well indeed!! at my first midwifes app she just mentioned that due to a high BMI I would be consultant led, and thats all she said. I thought I would be made to feel guilt about my weight but I havent at all. And even when I first met with my consultant he was lovely! He didnt make me feel bad at all and even made a little light of it by saying how it may take me a little longer than normal to feel baby move as i have that little extra padding (personally i think he was being rather generous saying 'little extra padding' when quite frankly its a lot, hehe). So along the way I have had an 10 week scan due to an early bleed, then my 12 week scan followed by an app with consultant. I then went back to see consltant at 15 weeks, and again I saw him at my 20 week scan. I am due to go back to hospital week after next for my GTT which is a Glucose Tolerance Test, with being plus size they have to check for gestational diabetes as I am at a high risk. No doubt they will book me in again to see the consultant after my app next week as they tend to book me in for appointmenst with him as I go along. I am also having another scan at 36 weeks just to check that everything is ok with baby and I will meet with the consultant again at this app. I have seen the midwife at 16 weeks, 25 weeks and I am going back to see her this week (28 weeks). She hasnt mentioned my weight once, the only thing is she has to use the large cuff on me to take my blood pressure. At my appointments, they check my urine and blood pressure, check how Im feeling and if and when I feel baby move.
> So I would just like to say that being plus size, for me, hasnt been a problem. The benefit I guess is that we are kept a much close eye on that ordinary sized ladies, whcih makes me feel more at ease that I am being closely monitored along the way, and we get to see our little guy again at a scan at 36 weeks!! Which most people don't get! :D
> 
> On the maternity clothes issue I found it so annoying how hardly anywhere do plus size maternity wear! Its ridiculous how most only go up to an 18/20. I found that Simply Be do a quite nice range however I purchased mine from bonprix.co.uk as they sell some quite decent clothes and reasonable prices. I would say order clothes in your pre-pregnancy size unles of course you know that you have put on a considerable ammount of weight. I ordered mine in size 24 and they fit perfect and up untill this point I have put on 14lbs and thats all in my baby belly :D. I did order some trousers in size 26 and they are way to big for me, so just stick to your pre-preg size and they cater for your growing bump!
> 
> Also I was worried that being a larger lady I wouldn't show as pregnant for ages, almost to the end of my pregnancy. I can say however that from around 18 weeks I really started to show and now I am just unmissable as a pregnant lady! my baby bump is so big! and I am so proud of it! :D so proud to look pregnant! I shall post a picture at the end of this post of me at 26 weeks pregnant! Im even more proud that there is a lady at work who is a size 6/8 and a week in front of me and you can't tell shes pregnant, well at least you couldnt 3 weeks ago before I went off sick at work! hehe :D
> 
> I will say however on a slight down point is that since around 12 weeks I have suffered with SPD which is a condition of the pelvis and back, and unfortunately I have had quite some time off work due to the nature of my work not being suitable for me in my pain and also because that pain has just been too bad to work. And right now I am sat writing this with my hot water bottle on my back :( but I am due to hopefully go back to work on Tuesday after 3 weeks off, where I will only have 4 and half weeks left at work till I take my Maternity leave. i did want to leave originally 4 weeks before due date however because of how much I have been suffering I have opted to leave a little earlier than i wanted to, but Id rather me and baby be happy in the last part of my pregnancy than to suffer!
> 
> So to all you plus size pregnant ladies, all the best for your pregnancies! I hope you thoroughly enjoy them and have a happy and health 9 months!!
> If you have any questions then please dont hesitate in asking me! :D I am a plus size pregnant lady and PROUD!!!
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I just saw this and I am not that far behind you and I wasz wondering about the pain you feel in your pelvis and back because I am experiencing something like that as well because i am on my feet at work. Do you mind telling me more about it? Btw you have a lovely bump!!! very similar to mine! I will post one as well


----------



## hannaho88

Hey,
So at first it was just a constant pain accross my lower abdomen which worsened with stretching, certain movements. It then developed into an awful pain in my low abdomen, between pelvic bone and belly button and its kind of like a cross between the feeling of needing a wee so much it hurts to the point where you cant move crossed with a stitch like pain. Right now I have the stitch pain across my tummy. My back ache is awful, it hurts no matter what I do. Its awful back ache the type u get when youve been standing, walking or doing too much laborious chores taht your back aches so much x 10. And I get this when Im sitting, in bed. I wake up with it and for example like now just sat and its killing. The only thing that eases it slightly is a hot water bottle. 
SPD can show itself in different ways/ conditions. For example you can have it in your hips and bum. Ive just had the abdominal and back pain with mine. Also walking can sometimes be a chore, and I sometimes have to stop as the stitch like pain comes over me very strong. So I just have to walk slowly and take it easy. Ive been advised to use a birthing ball to help my back and hips and it actually has as it seems to take the pressure of my back and stomach when I sit on it. Im also waiting for my referal to come through to the physio. 

Have you been to the doctors about it? You really should, as they can advise you on what you can and can't do or mention it to your midwife. It was my midwife who referred me to the physio. The best thing for it is rest. It doesnt take it away at all. It just eases it a little.

I hope this helps hunny. Its no fun being in pain is it. xxxxx


----------



## Irielioness

Me Im due June 4th. Heres my story. Im shorty and chubby....funsized is what I call it. I got pregnant in Feb @ 236 I got gestational diabetes early on due to genes & I dropped 20lbs by wk 20. In August at 23wk3days I went into preterm labor and we unfortunately lost our baby girl. By this time I was around 214...10 weeks later I hadnt had my pp went to the Dr and found out I was already 7 weeks along. I am now 2 days shy of being 13 wks considered a high risk pregnancy Now I'm teeter tottering around 215-217. The weight is my least concern though. I have a great dr who is taking all preventive measures as possible to ensure we get our happy healthy rainbow baby. :)


----------



## KEslinger

hannaho88 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have popped over from the 3rd trimester and thought I would have a quick look at whats going on and saw this thread! I love threads about plus size pregnant ladies as it allows us to talk to each other in similar situations and its nice to speak to real sized ladies!
> I have had a quick peak at this thread and thought I would give you all al ittle info that I have gained through my journey so far.
> So I am a size UK 24 pre pregnancy and I was worried being a plus size pregnant lady. I was worried how I would cope, and how I would be percieved by doctors, midwifes, sonographers etc. I must say however taht I have been treated very well indeed!! at my first midwifes app she just mentioned that due to a high BMI I would be consultant led, and thats all she said. I thought I would be made to feel guilt about my weight but I havent at all. And even when I first met with my consultant he was lovely! He didnt make me feel bad at all and even made a little light of it by saying how it may take me a little longer than normal to feel baby move as i have that little extra padding (personally i think he was being rather generous saying 'little extra padding' when quite frankly its a lot, hehe). So along the way I have had an 10 week scan due to an early bleed, then my 12 week scan followed by an app with consultant. I then went back to see consltant at 15 weeks, and again I saw him at my 20 week scan. I am due to go back to hospital week after next for my GTT which is a Glucose Tolerance Test, with being plus size they have to check for gestational diabetes as I am at a high risk. No doubt they will book me in again to see the consultant after my app next week as they tend to book me in for appointmenst with him as I go along. I am also having another scan at 36 weeks just to check that everything is ok with baby and I will meet with the consultant again at this app. I have seen the midwife at 16 weeks, 25 weeks and I am going back to see her this week (28 weeks). She hasnt mentioned my weight once, the only thing is she has to use the large cuff on me to take my blood pressure. At my appointments, they check my urine and blood pressure, check how Im feeling and if and when I feel baby move.
> So I would just like to say that being plus size, for me, hasnt been a problem. The benefit I guess is that we are kept a much close eye on that ordinary sized ladies, whcih makes me feel more at ease that I am being closely monitored along the way, and we get to see our little guy again at a scan at 36 weeks!! Which most people don't get! :D
> 
> On the maternity clothes issue I found it so annoying how hardly anywhere do plus size maternity wear! Its ridiculous how most only go up to an 18/20. I found that Simply Be do a quite nice range however I purchased mine from bonprix.co.uk as they sell some quite decent clothes and reasonable prices. I would say order clothes in your pre-pregnancy size unles of course you know that you have put on a considerable ammount of weight. I ordered mine in size 24 and they fit perfect and up untill this point I have put on 14lbs and thats all in my baby belly :D. I did order some trousers in size 26 and they are way to big for me, so just stick to your pre-preg size and they cater for your growing bump!
> 
> Also I was worried that being a larger lady I wouldn't show as pregnant for ages, almost to the end of my pregnancy. I can say however that from around 18 weeks I really started to show and now I am just unmissable as a pregnant lady! my baby bump is so big! and I am so proud of it! :D so proud to look pregnant! I shall post a picture at the end of this post of me at 26 weeks pregnant! Im even more proud that there is a lady at work who is a size 6/8 and a week in front of me and you can't tell shes pregnant, well at least you couldnt 3 weeks ago before I went off sick at work! hehe :D
> 
> I will say however on a slight down point is that since around 12 weeks I have suffered with SPD which is a condition of the pelvis and back, and unfortunately I have had quite some time off work due to the nature of my work not being suitable for me in my pain and also because that pain has just been too bad to work. And right now I am sat writing this with my hot water bottle on my back :( but I am due to hopefully go back to work on Tuesday after 3 weeks off, where I will only have 4 and half weeks left at work till I take my Maternity leave. i did want to leave originally 4 weeks before due date however because of how much I have been suffering I have opted to leave a little earlier than i wanted to, but Id rather me and baby be happy in the last part of my pregnancy than to suffer!
> 
> So to all you plus size pregnant ladies, all the best for your pregnancies! I hope you thoroughly enjoy them and have a happy and health 9 months!!
> If you have any questions then please dont hesitate in asking me! :D I am a plus size pregnant lady and PROUD!!!
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Thanks for all of the info and the photo! You look great!!! Curious if you started out with a "B" belly or just a lil chunk? :blush:


----------



## KendraNoell

What is the qualifications for a B belly? My belly makes a B when I wear pants but it isn't a B when my pants are under the bump.

I ordered stretchy waist work pants from Fashion Bug yesterday, thank God they are on the way cause I need some pants with room! Maternity pants aren't cutting it.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Hbabybump said:


> Im UK size 18-20 its my 2nd baby, ive been told i cant have the baby in the hospital i had my son because im too fat, and it may cause problems boooo!!!
> 
> Nevermind. Im due on 22nd June, i have my first scan on monday im very very excited xxx

I'm so sorry they're giving you such a hard time!!!! So if they won't allow you to have the baby at the hospital, where should you have your baby? That's really sad...I'm so sorry :( 

we're both due on the same day :)


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Marisa08 said:


> As much as I love having u/s I do dread them sometimes because I know it's harder to see the baby through the 'chub'. Anyone else feel like that?

Every time I go for my ultrasound my doctor has to make the remark about the layers of fat that she has to see through and how hard it is for her to see. I dread going every time. And when I leave she gives me this list of things I shouldn't eat like sweets and salt. It's funny how most ppl when they see us think we eat so much...little do they know that a lot of us prob. eat less than most people eat because we are so self conscious about our weight and it seems that ppl understand so little about weight...so much of it has to do with hormonal imbalances but try to tell that to anyone...they don't care


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Mummy_Mac said:


> Hello i am Uk size 22/24 6' tall i work as a healthcare assistant at a private hospital and fertility department
> 
> i get so angry at ultrasound technicians who blame the chub! i had a scan 2 years ago to check my ovaries (was diagnosed as having mild PCOS) as i was strugglng to lose weight but was at the gym 4 days a week and eating next to nothing as i had no appetite and they saw both ovaries through my tummy and all of the chub!
> 
> still putting baby a week behind but i work with ob/gyn consultants who are not worried and therefore neither am i!
> 
> all i want to eat is peanut butter!

Hi Mummy_Mac, so glad to see people are still joining. This thread was such a good idea!!!! 

I have the chub story at every ultrasound. 

My baby gets put a week or a few days behind what I should be according to my LMP but my doc. says that it's fine because the older the baby gets, the easier it will get to determine the right measurements and due date. 

I crave peanuts a lot...especially Thai peanut curry...argh i would pay double for that right now lol but there are not such restaurants in Romania


----------



## hannaho88

Hey Keslinger,

I definately have a B belly, and still have a slight B belly now when im not wearing anything. However with my pants and maternity clothes on it brings it all together into a lovely round bump!
Its definately coming out though!! Its really never worried me about the B belly because if you wear the right maternity clothes, it shouldnt show it anyway and its only without your clothes on it is visible! 
Dont worry too much hunny!! as soon as you start shwoing slightly and get them nice comfy maternity clothes on youll find it dissapears!! :D xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so thankful I don't live in Romania... Dr's in America would never treat someone like that and comment about the fat. 

I started feeling some little niggles this morning so I'm hoping it is what I think it is!


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm having my NT scan on 12/2 and I'm wondering if they'll do transvaginal because of my weight. :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali- for my 12 week they still did transvaginal for me. I have one on Tuesday and I'll be 16 weeks, will let you know :)


----------



## sunshine20

When I had my us, they couldn't find bean on the normal one. Idk if it was because I was 9 weeks and have a tilted uterus or because I'm overweight, tech didnt say anything negative, just that she would use the internal because it would probably be easier to find the baby!


----------



## KendraNoell

9 weeks is really early if you think about it, bean isn't even more than an inch long. I think bean has to be a few inches at least to really see anything on a regular ultrasound. I don't mind though, I would much rather have a beautiful looking ultrasound picture transvaginally then have a blurry weird looking one abdominally.


----------



## sunshine20

Me too!! Quality over method of us any day! Lol. We did end up with Flawless pictures! I go for the nt scan on Thursday so I'm kind of hoping they do an internal again. I don't mind. If it means a better picture/quicker find, I'm all for it!!!


----------



## CaliGinger

I've been on pelvic rest because of spotting so I was hoping for the external, but I want to make sure that everything is okay with the LO as well. There's no use worrying about it anyway I suppose, either way we'll see on Friday. Thanks everyone!


----------



## KendraNoell

Couple things- anyone else have high BP? I have had it the entire time I've been pregnant, I guess it isn't going up so that's a good thing but I fear if it starts to rise I will get put on bed rest. Ugh.

Also, owwwwww, just had sex and it was painful. Too sensitive, and super dry... I feel like I need to ice myself and it wasn't even that intense :( anyone else have a similar problem? Not to mention feeling totally out of shape LOL


----------



## NihilSineDeo

KendraNoell said:


> I am so thankful I don't live in Romania... Dr's in America would never treat someone like that and comment about the fat.
> 
> I started feeling some little niggles this morning so I'm hoping it is what I think it is!

It's very common in all of Europe for them to comment on the "fat" issue. My sister gave birth in Italy and they gave her heck about her weight. She was a size 12-14 and 5'8 so she didn't look that big at all. Europe just seems to be really big on this...at least a lot of countries I have visited in Europe seem to be big on this issue and they will tell you that you need to lose weight as if you haven't seen yourself in the mirror and as if you're really never tried to do anything about it.


----------



## leahjones

do you think i will have a B belly if im a UK 14-16?


----------



## niknik1more

KendraNoell said:


> Couple things- anyone else have high BP? I have had it the entire time I've been pregnant, I guess it isn't going up so that's a good thing but I fear if it starts to rise I will get put on bed rest. Ugh.
> 
> Also, owwwwww, just had sex and it was painful. Too sensitive, and super dry... I feel like I need to ice myself and it wasn't even that intense :( anyone else have a similar problem? Not to mention feeling totally out of shape LOL

i had high BP my last 2 but they didnt put me on bed rest i ended up on the BP pills and was on them till just after i had them this time round no pills yet but im bigger then i was to start with this time so im kinda thinking i will end up on them :( good luck ......... cant help with the sex bit lol do not fancy it at all lol


----------



## meltanton

hi you lovely ladies. feeling really down today. I was a size 18 (15st) wen i fell wiv my first child 6 years ago nd ended up being 17st at end of pregnancy, and i didnt realy show til6months or so. i lost 7 stone a few years bk bt due to depression gained 6 stone of it and am now a stone heavier than i was wen i fell pregnant with my first and am worried that im hardly going to show in this pregnancy and also that by the time iv given birth il be the biggest iv ever been :( thinking of starting a healthy eating plan ..someones told me about herbalife which is a nutritional meal supplement for breki n lunch and has all the vitamins and nutrition u need in just 200calories per meal and then u have a healthy dinner. apparently its ok to do in pregnancy.
what do u ladies think? i just want to be healthy and feel better and eat healthily for the baby. 

is anyone else whos bigger worry about not showing?

any advice/help would be great thankyou xxx


----------



## LilMissHappy

im worried about showing too soon! i look about 5 month pregnant already with this bloat! and its not as if i had a washbord tummy before! but im really conscious of it. but will be glad when i get to 12weeks and i can say im pregnant not that iv eaten too many mince pies! x


----------



## meltanton

i look pregnant already but thts just fat n i have a roll in the middle so i cnt even get away with it being prego bump lol xxx


----------



## Vixx

I vary between a UK 18 - 22, this is my first pregnancy, and I think it's safe to say I'm starting to pop. 
I really wouldn't worry too much about showing, as we all inevitably will, we may just have to have a tad more patience than our skinnier counterparts :)

Hang in there girls and try and focus on enjoying your pregnancy xx


----------



## Marisa08

I get to see my little guy/girl tomorrow :) I had a u/s 2 weeks ago when I thought I was 7+3. They dated me at 6+2. Which is very possible my date is off...I think I did ov late. So they just want to get a more accurate date. Praying they get an amazing view of my little one <3 

Hope you all are feeling well! xoxo

Marisa


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Marisa08 said:


> I get to see my little guy/girl tomorrow :) I had a u/s 2 weeks ago when I thought I was 7+3. They dated me at 6+2. Which is very possible my date is off...I think I did ov late. So they just want to get a more accurate date. Praying they get an amazing view of my little one <3
> 
> Hope you all are feeling well! xoxo
> 
> Marisa

Praying for you Marisa. 
Please keep us updated and post a picture of your little one if you get one :)


----------



## niknik1more

well girls im + size and i had my scan today they found it very hard to get good pics and couldn't see all the things they wanted to see HOW EVER was not because of my it was my baby sleeping on its head facing away from them lol and they didnt blame my bmi or any they put it down to technically difficult scan even when doing the scan they said it was nothing to do with me so that kinda mad me feel better anyways hears my baby :) (sleeping on his/her head lol)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111129_2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## KEslinger

niknik1more said:


> well girls im + size and i had my scan today they found it very hard to get good pics and couldn't see all the things they wanted to see HOW EVER was not because of my it was my baby sleeping on its head facing away from them lol and they didnt blame my bmi or any they put it down to technically difficult scan even when doing the scan they said it was nothing to do with me so that kinda mad me feel better anyways hears my baby :) (sleeping on his/her head lol)

good to know! And, LOVE the photo! We're hoping for a good picture on Friday when I have my NT scan. I'll be exactly 13 weeks like you are today!:happydance:


----------



## niknik1more

oh well good luck hun u will prob get a bit better pic my baby did not want to play at all lol keep me updated :)


----------



## lucythehamste

I have PCOS so I carry a lot of my weight around my belly! I'm currently 270, but I still wear a 14/16. My mom is about 250 and wears an 18/20. Don't ask me how it works! I'm only 5'4 at that. I just got my BFP today. I guess he'd be due around August 1st. I've been taking metformin for a month and a half as well. Nice to meet you ladies!


----------



## lucythehamste

LilMissHappy said:


> im worried about showing too soon! i look about 5 month pregnant already with this bloat! and its not as if i had a washbord tummy before! but im really conscious of it. but will be glad when i get to 12weeks and i can say im pregnant not that iv eaten too many mince pies! x

I'm about 5 weeks too! I carry most of my weight in my tum to begin with but with this bloating it's horrible! I've been trying to drink lots of water to keep digestion going but I still look about 6 months pregnant. Oh the woes!


----------



## Marisa08

I had my u/s today but don't have a pic to share. The MW couldn't find the baby. She tried for a while then had to go get a real tech. The tech finally found it! I was so relieved! She said my uterus is crazy tilted and that I am a hard scan. Figures. Lol. A quick measurement of the baby was 7+5. The tech said she believes the baby is more like 8 weeks but didn't have the time to finish. She was pulled away from someone else to scan me so had to leave. According to my LMP I should be 9+3. But I I hVe no doubts I ov'd late by the symptoms I noted. But part of me is still worried. Do you think I should be?


----------



## KendraNoell

Did they get a heartbeat? If they did then you're good. And one measurement isn't necessarily a bad thing... I've been pushed back and 2 weeks later I'm back right on where I should be. Your tilted uterus is going to probably give you some weird results until the baby is bigger.


----------



## Marisa08

Yes! There was a hb! :happydance: I am actually hoping their dates are accurate. That means I ov'd several days after sex. Better chance for a girl. Lol. I have three boys. Really boy or girl doesn't matter. Just my babies health is all I want! 

Marisa




KendraNoell said:


> Did they get a heartbeat? If they did then you're good. And one measurement isn't necessarily a bad thing... I've been pushed back and 2 weeks later I'm back right on where I should be. Your tilted uterus is going to probably give you some weird results until the baby is bigger.


----------



## bubbywings

Congratulations!


----------



## niknik1more

Marisa08 said:


> I get to see my little guy/girl tomorrow :) I had a u/s 2 weeks ago when I thought I was 7+3. They dated me at 6+2. Which is very possible my date is off...I think I did ov late. So they just want to get a more accurate date. Praying they get an amazing view of my little one <3
> 
> Hope you all are feeling well! xoxo
> 
> Marisa[/when is ur next scan booked ?? did they not give u any pics at all :(


----------



## CaliGinger

Congrats Marisa! 

I'm having even more trouble sleeping as my first scan is on FRIDAY!


----------



## ACNewt

Hello friends! My first scan is today... I am 10w6d. I weighed myself this morning and I have gained 12 pounds in 2 months. And I am already heavy. I am fearful of the OB giving me a hard time about my weight... I already feel horrible about it. I am 5'8 and weigh 270. Please pray that my scan goes well, I am so so so nervous.


----------



## Vixx

I had my first scan last week and it was all kinds of awesome :)
I'm really beginning to think that the whole being 'big' causing bad scans is just a myth and is really down the skill of the person performing it.
We got pics, but they aren't great as LO wouldn't keep still for longer than a nanosecond. The quality is much better first hand, as this is a photo of the photo.

I have another scan next Thursday as they want wait until LO is a bit bigger to give us the most accurate date. Looking forward to more photos and another peek at how our LO is coming along :)
 



Attached Files:







baby chewy3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrandysBabies

Bean has officially turned into a little shark!! Holy crap! I forgot what it felt like! It feels like "she" is doing laps in my uterus! And it happened over night. Yesterday as a matter of fact, just all of the sudden I could feel "her". And now it is constant. Seems so early for them to be this strong?!


----------



## lcTaylor

Hi there everyone! I would love to join your group. I've been reading it for awhile. I just got a positive pregnancy test on 11/29! I'm very excited, but really nervous too. I'm so scared it won't take or all my tests are wrong! It just doesn't seem like it can be true. Obviously, I'm not very far along at all! My name is Liz and I am 5'7" and weigh about 250. I've recently lost 50 lbs, which I'm very happy about! But I still wish I was healthier than I am to be pregnant. I wear an 18 usually. I don't have any medical issues that I know of. I've had my glucose tested with no mention of a problem, so I assume I'm good. It's usually 75-80. This is my first pregnancy.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

welcome Taylor!

I have the worst cough ever and I don't know what to do about it. The doc. is against cold medicine that is out there and told me to drink tea with honey. Its itchy and scratchy in there and it brings up this nasty cough.

Are any of you going through this?
What helped?


----------



## Rosered52

Hi, ladies. I'm a plus-plus size lady (5'8" and 350 lbs), pregnant with first. I also have type 2 diabetes. I'm a little scared, but extremely happy to be (a tiny bit) pregnant. I've brought my blood sugars under pretty good control over the past months. I had just gotten the go-ahead to try from my dr. after having taken several months off to work on the blood sugar control. Lo and behold, we got pregnant this first month back trying! I'm amazed at how smart the human body is, stubbornly refusing to get pregnant until my blood sugars were in line.

Anyway, I've been accumulating a few maternity odds and ends when I come across them. Torrid.com has maternity now, and onsestopplus.com is a nice collection of what's out there. 

:D


----------



## CaliGinger

lcTaylor said:


> Hi there everyone! I would love to join your group. I've been reading it for awhile. I just got a positive pregnancy test on 11/29! I'm very excited, but really nervous too. I'm so scared it won't take or all my tests are wrong! It just doesn't seem like it can be true. Obviously, I'm not very far along at all! My name is Liz and I am 5'7" and weigh about 250. I've recently lost 50 lbs, which I'm very happy about! But I still wish I was healthier than I am to be pregnant. I wear an 18 usually. I don't have any medical issues that I know of. I've had my glucose tested with no mention of a problem, so I assume I'm good. It's usually 75-80. This is my first pregnancy.



Congrats and welcome!!
I was wondering though why you said you wished you were healthier if you have no health problems? I know for me I used to think health=weight but when my building had a fire drill I realized that I was in much better shape than the people I outweighed by 50 lbs! We're on the 23rd floor and we had to book it down ALL the stairs. I barely broke a sweat while the skinny 'healthy' girls couldn't cope! One of them actually had to go home and a couple called in sick the next day because their legs were so sore. 
I know that so many of us larger people are thought to be unhealthy but if you're not actually unhealthy I wouldn't feel bad!


----------



## CaliGinger

Torrid.com has maternity?!?! Oh so awesome!


----------



## lcTaylor

CaliGinger said:


> lcTaylor said:
> 
> 
> Hi there everyone! I would love to join your group. I've been reading it for awhile. I just got a positive pregnancy test on 11/29! I'm very excited, but really nervous too. I'm so scared it won't take or all my tests are wrong! It just doesn't seem like it can be true. Obviously, I'm not very far along at all! My name is Liz and I am 5'7" and weigh about 250. I've recently lost 50 lbs, which I'm very happy about! But I still wish I was healthier than I am to be pregnant. I wear an 18 usually. I don't have any medical issues that I know of. I've had my glucose tested with no mention of a problem, so I assume I'm good. It's usually 75-80. This is my first pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome!!
> I was wondering though why you said you wished you were healthier if you have no health problems? I know for me I used to think health=weight but when my building had a fire drill I realized that I was in much better shape than the people I outweighed by 50 lbs! We're on the 23rd floor and we had to book it down ALL the stairs. I barely broke a sweat while the skinny 'healthy' girls couldn't cope! One of them actually had to go home and a couple called in sick the next day because their legs were so sore.
> I know that so many of us larger people are thought to be unhealthy but if you're not actually unhealthy I wouldn't feel bad!Click to expand...

That's true. I used to go jogging and go to kickboxing classes, but my work schedule changed and I haven't been able to do those things. I'm definitely not as active as I was a few months. I guess I'm just scared of having a higher risk of problems because I'm overweight. But, like you said, why worry if I currently have no problems. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## KendraNoell

Had an appointment yesterday and was pretty flabbergasted that I was down 2 lbs from my last appointment, over Thanksgiving holiday none the less! Made me feel good about myself. I will find out what I am having on the 13th :)


----------



## lucythehamste

Anyone else stunned by the fact that people think that because you carry extra weight that you automatically have health problems? Luckily for me it's not that true. I have good blood pressure, sugar, and don't tire too easily. I have PCOS and doc said that would get better with weight loss but even if I were small I'd still have a high chance of having it considering it's genetic. My grandmother who was petite and skinny had pcos and died of ovarian cancer, rest her soul. It took me a while, but I've become comfortable with my size. I'd love to lose weight, but I'm gonna do it on my time and not because my tv tells me I need to right now.


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

Hello girls;)))

I am so happy for all of you preggos;0)))

I am 26, trying to get pregnant, and hoping it will happen soon;)) 

I am 5'7", wearing size 16...with boobies...and I CANNT WAIT TO ROCK MY PREGGO BODY.(maybe this month is the month)

Good Luck to ALL OF YOU.....

...anybody wants to share some pcitures?


----------



## Marisa08

I haven't gained any weight. I am almost 9 weeks and my pants are already tight! Almost to tight to wear :(. I am sure the fact that this is my fourth pregnancy in 7 years has something to do with it. But sheesh I thought I could at least get to first tri in my normal pants. But at this rate I don't think that is going to be the case! Lol. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## KendraNoell

I know I was not fitting into pants after 8 weeks either.


----------



## Marisa08

KendraNoell said:


> I know I was not fitting into pants after 8 weeks either.

Is this your first pregnancy Kendra? It's funny my first pregnancy I was dying to get into maternity clothes. My second pregnancy I waited to long, I was so uncomfortable. My third I don't remember when I started wearing them. But I know it wasn't this soon! Lol. Oh well I am going to embrace it since it will be my last :)


----------



## CaliGinger

My scan is tomorrow! I booked it in the afternoon since my OH had to work, but he decided to take the day off and now I have to wait ALL DAY!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

CaliGinger said:


> My scan is tomorrow! I booked it in the afternoon since my OH had to work, but he decided to take the day off and now I have to wait ALL DAY!

can't wait to hear about your scan


----------



## NihilSineDeo

lucythehamste said:


> Anyone else stunned by the fact that people think that because you carry extra weight that you automatically have health problems? Luckily for me it's not that true. I have good blood pressure, sugar, and don't tire too easily. I have PCOS and doc said that would get better with weight loss but even if I were small I'd still have a high chance of having it considering it's genetic. My grandmother who was petite and skinny had pcos and died of ovarian cancer, rest her soul. It took me a while, but I've become comfortable with my size. I'd love to lose weight, but I'm gonna do it on my time and not because my tv tells me I need to right now.

very well put

a lot of ppl i meet think that i have major health issues and they think i must eat like a cow for being overweight. I have friends that are so skinny and they eat a lot more than I do. It's hard to explain to people why you're this way. 

I have PCOS as well and it's such a roller costar when it comes to weight and very few people understand it. 

People are always going to judge and misunderstand. I'm happy to see your positive attitude!


----------



## KendraNoell

This is my first, but everything pregnacy-related is going into my belly, so it didn't take long.


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm freaking out now, 4 hours before my appointment. I'm just so terrified that it'll be a missed miscarriage and then what will I do? I just want everything to be okay.


----------



## HarrietO

CaliGinger said:


> I'm freaking out now, 4 hours before my appointment. I'm just so terrified that it'll be a missed miscarriage and then what will I do? I just want everything to be okay.

I had my first appt yesterday, and they did a dating scan. I held my breath the whole time I was waiting, because after my mc in August I just couldn't believe everything was going to be ok. Then we saw that perfect little bean with a strong beating heart and I just broke down. I'm still petrified something is going to go wrong, but for now everything is great. Just relax. Stressing only makes it worse. I'll be thinking about you today while I go take my 24 hour urine to the lab and get vampired for half my blood. It is so much fun being pregnant and diabetic at the same time!


----------



## KEslinger

I had my NT scan today. It took quite a while, they got great anatomy shots for the scan (we didn't get all those pics, though) arms, legs, stomach, head, etc. They also checked out my uterus to see what was going on with bleeding. At one point it seems that I may have had a subchorionic hematoma. I have a clot in my uterus but since my uterus has grown the placenta has moved upwards like it should, making the clot of no harm to the placenta. They did mention that I may have more bleeding and that it can also cause your water to break early, but the perinatologist didn't seem concerned by it. She said that my "pregnancy is progressing beautifully!" YAY! Baby was moving around some and I thought I was going to pee my pants. They did an abdominal ultrasound for most of the scan, had my empty my bladder tried vaginal (which was got worse photos, btw), then tried abdominal again. No one had said anything before but it seems as though my uterus is kinda retroverted (tilted back) so photos will be harder to obtain until it flips. They were getting good photos on one side but after they had me pee, the baby turned the opposite way. Haha. Bean was active, waving, kicking, moving it's little head. After a while it looked like it was saying NO MORE!!! They got consitent Nuchal Translucency numbers (1.8mm) which is fantastic for 13 weeks. The only thing that sucked is I had my first trimester screening at 10w0d. Because the baby is measuring 1 day earlier it made my first trimester screening VOID! I had to go have some more blood taken for the early portion of the screening. Baby is measuring at 6.39cm now... that's what they wrote on my screening form, one of the other measurements was 6.7. Because I had to have my first bloods redone they couldn't give me the early results, but the perinatologist assured me that my numbers are great and my risk is really low. =) My EDD is 6/9/12 but I'm not changing my tickers for it, LOL. Enough typing... here is our Bean!

:baby::cloud9::baby:


----------



## CaliGinger

Yay! I'm so happy everything went well for you!


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Yay! I'm so happy everything went well for you!

Thanks, CaliGinger! How did your appointment go???


----------



## Rosered52

HarrietO said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out now, 4 hours before my appointment. I'm just so terrified that it'll be a missed miscarriage and then what will I do? I just want everything to be okay.
> 
> I had my first appt yesterday, and they did a dating scan. I held my breath the whole time I was waiting, because after my mc in August I just couldn't believe everything was going to be ok. Then we saw that perfect little bean with a strong beating heart and I just broke down. I'm still petrified something is going to go wrong, but for now everything is great. Just relax. Stressing only makes it worse. I'll be thinking about you today while I go take my 24 hour urine to the lab and get vampired for half my blood. It is so much fun being pregnant and diabetic at the same time!Click to expand...

Ahh, I'm pregnant with diabetes as well! Was just in to give them my urine and blood yesterday. :)

I'm kind of overwhelmed by the risk I'm taking, but it's not like I didn't know what I was getting into. Everytime I take my bloodsugar and it's a little off, I'm so mad at myself. But, I know, I know--it's best to just relax.


----------



## LovingLimes

Hey Girls. I haven't read all of these posts but I am due August 4th with my first and don't have my Dr appt. until after 9 weeks. I haven't been diagnosed with any issues (diabetes, high blood pressure, etc) but I don't go to the doctors a lot due to the fact I hate the doctors. I'm worrying, did any other plus size mama not go for first prenatal until after 8 weeks?


----------



## Rosered52

LovingLimes said:


> Hey Girls. I haven't read all of these posts but I am due August 4th with my first and don't have my Dr appt. until after 9 weeks. I haven't been diagnosed with any issues (diabetes, high blood pressure, etc) but I don't go to the doctors a lot due to the fact I hate the doctors. I'm worrying, did any other plus size mama not go for first prenatal until after 8 weeks?

Mine's not set until the 9th week, I think it's pretty common so long as there's no question with the home test. :)


----------



## babymomma37

Hi :flower:
My names Keisha.
Im 17 and 26+2 days with my first (its a boy!) :cloud9:
My EDD is March,7 :)
Prepregnancy size 15 / size now 18 
Thankfully for me i dont have any health problems besides acid reflux which sucks :(


----------



## CaliGinger

KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I'm so happy everything went well for you!
> 
> Thanks, CaliGinger! How did your appointment go???Click to expand...

It was a disaster, I still haven't had my scan!!! Ugh, I need a new doctor.


----------



## KEslinger

Oh no! What happened???


----------



## CaliGinger

I posted a thread about it, but basically they made me wait two hours and then didn't even give me a scan. I did get to hear the heartbeat so I know the baby's in there! :)


----------



## HarrietO

Rosered52 said:


> HarrietO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out now, 4 hours before my appointment. I'm just so terrified that it'll be a missed miscarriage and then what will I do? I just want everything to be okay.
> 
> I had my first appt yesterday, and they did a dating scan. I held my breath the whole time I was waiting, because after my mc in August I just couldn't believe everything was going to be ok. Then we saw that perfect little bean with a strong beating heart and I just broke down. I'm still petrified something is going to go wrong, but for now everything is great. Just relax. Stressing only makes it worse. I'll be thinking about you today while I go take my 24 hour urine to the lab and get vampired for half my blood. It is so much fun being pregnant and diabetic at the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I'm pregnant with diabetes as well! Was just in to give them my urine and blood yesterday. :)
> 
> I'm kind of overwhelmed by the risk I'm taking, but it's not like I didn't know what I was getting into. Everytime I take my bloodsugar and it's a little off, I'm so mad at myself. But, I know, I know--it's best to just relax.Click to expand...

Don't beat yourself up. I have been off insulin since March. I found out I was pregnant and totally panicked. I just KNEW I was going to go into that scan and see an empty sac or something. I am back on my insulin now, but only after walking around with sugars in the 250's for the last 7 weeks before I found out. It is a big risk being pregnant & diabetic, but just keep an eye on it and try not to stress out. Not sure how far along you are, but feel free to contact me any time. I know how hard this is, and sometimes it is nice to just have someone who understands. I am a little nervous because they put me on completely different insulin, and you know how that can be. So far so good though!


----------



## lcTaylor

LovingLimes said:


> Hey Girls. I haven't read all of these posts but I am due August 4th with my first and don't have my Dr appt. until after 9 weeks. I haven't been diagnosed with any issues (diabetes, high blood pressure, etc) but I don't go to the doctors a lot due to the fact I hate the doctors. I'm worrying, did any other plus size mama not go for first prenatal until after 8 weeks?

Don't worry, that is standard unless you do have health problems. I'm due August 5th and my first appointment with my doctor isn't until I'm 8 weeks. I see the nurse this Tuesday to take blood, urine, and fill out paperwork. If you are concerned that you may have health issues that you don't know of because you haven't seen a doctor in a long time, call them back and tell them your concern, they may schedule you sooner.


----------



## lcTaylor

Marisa08 said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> I know I was not fitting into pants after 8 weeks either.
> 
> Is this your first pregnancy Kendra? It's funny my first pregnancy I was dying to get into maternity clothes. My second pregnancy I waited to long, I was so uncomfortable. My third I don't remember when I started wearing them. But I know it wasn't this soon! Lol. Oh well I am going to embrace it since it will be my last :)Click to expand...

I'm only 4 weeks right now and my pants are definitely uncomfortable... This is my first. It seems way to early to be having that problem! Maybe just bloating?


----------



## Rosered52

HarrietO said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarrietO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out now, 4 hours before my appointment. I'm just so terrified that it'll be a missed miscarriage and then what will I do? I just want everything to be okay.
> 
> I had my first appt yesterday, and they did a dating scan. I held my breath the whole time I was waiting, because after my mc in August I just couldn't believe everything was going to be ok. Then we saw that perfect little bean with a strong beating heart and I just broke down. I'm still petrified something is going to go wrong, but for now everything is great. Just relax. Stressing only makes it worse. I'll be thinking about you today while I go take my 24 hour urine to the lab and get vampired for half my blood. It is so much fun being pregnant and diabetic at the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I'm pregnant with diabetes as well! Was just in to give them my urine and blood yesterday. :)
> 
> I'm kind of overwhelmed by the risk I'm taking, but it's not like I didn't know what I was getting into. Everytime I take my bloodsugar and it's a little off, I'm so mad at myself. But, I know, I know--it's best to just relax.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't beat yourself up. I have been off insulin since March. I found out I was pregnant and totally panicked. I just KNEW I was going to go into that scan and see an empty sac or something. I am back on my insulin now, but only after walking around with sugars in the 250's for the last 7 weeks before I found out. It is a big risk being pregnant & diabetic, but just keep an eye on it and try not to stress out. Not sure how far along you are, but feel free to contact me any time. I know how hard this is, and sometimes it is nice to just have someone who understands. I am a little nervous because they put me on completely different insulin, and you know how that can be. So far so good though!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your reassurance, I know you're right. I got my A1c down to 6.9, and my obgyn said I could start trying again. But, we both thought it would take a little while. Instead, I got pregnant about a week after the appoinment. Saw my endocrinologist Thursday. He was kind, but I know he wishes I'd waited a while longer. But, here we are! ;). I've had several lows over the past few weeks, and a few worrying highs when I had a bad cold last week. I think I need to keep repeating to myself that I wanted this, I can handle this, and it will be okay. :flower:


----------



## Rosered52

HarrietO said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarrietO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out now, 4 hours before my appointment. I'm just so terrified that it'll be a missed miscarriage and then what will I do? I just want everything to be okay.
> 
> I had my first appt yesterday, and they did a dating scan. I held my breath the whole time I was waiting, because after my mc in August I just couldn't believe everything was going to be ok. Then we saw that perfect little bean with a strong beating heart and I just broke down. I'm still petrified something is going to go wrong, but for now everything is great. Just relax. Stressing only makes it worse. I'll be thinking about you today while I go take my 24 hour urine to the lab and get vampired for half my blood. It is so much fun being pregnant and diabetic at the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I'm pregnant with diabetes as well! Was just in to give them my urine and blood yesterday. :)
> 
> I'm kind of overwhelmed by the risk I'm taking, but it's not like I didn't know what I was getting into. Everytime I take my bloodsugar and it's a little off, I'm so mad at myself. But, I know, I know--it's best to just relax.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't beat yourself up. I have been off insulin since March. I found out I was pregnant and totally panicked. I just KNEW I was going to go into that scan and see an empty sac or something. I am back on my insulin now, but only after walking around with sugars in the 250's for the last 7 weeks before I found out. It is a big risk being pregnant & diabetic, but just keep an eye on it and try not to stress out. Not sure how far along you are, but feel free to contact me any time. I know how hard this is, and sometimes it is nice to just have someone who understands. I am a little nervous because they put me on completely different insulin, and you know how that can be. So far so good though!Click to expand...

Oh, and I wish you excellent luck with your new insulin. Which one is it? Are you still taking metformin as well? I'm on a long-acting for morning and night, and a short-acting with meals. I feel like a pharmacy!:). I'm only 5 weeks along tomorrow, so I'll look up to you and the great job you're doing. :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I definitely haven't read all the pages, but I too am a plus size mamma to be!

A bit about me:

My name is Teri and I'm 36. My husband is Anton and he's 30. We were ttc for 17 months before finally getting pregnant - most of which was lacking any kind of AF and certainly no ovulation due to pcos. I started my ttc journey weighing 278 pounds and currently weigh in at 229! 

After being diagnosed with pcos, I was put on metformin and I went full force onto a low GI diet. I had just 2 cycles with ovulation, the 2nd of which resulted it my wonderful pregnancy!! It's all been quite the ride and so well worth it! :)

I caught my pregnancy REALLY early. I'm pretty sure that the first positive pregnancy test caught it at less then 5 hCG and it was an interesting week to say the least. 11 positive hpt's, 1 negative qualitative blood test, and 1 positive quantitative blood test later, my hCG levels 4 days after my first positive test were only at 10 hCG! I can't wait to see what it's climbed to on my next quant blood test. I'll find out tuesday!

@lcTaylor - me too on the pants bit! I actually bought my first pregnancy pants today because I just felt uncomfortable when I sat down in any of my current pants!


----------



## lcTaylor

dodgercpkl said:


> I definitely haven't read all the pages, but I too am a plus size mamma to be!
> 
> A bit about me:
> 
> My name is Teri and I'm 36. My husband is Anton and he's 30. We were ttc for 17 months before finally getting pregnant - most of which was lacking any kind of AF and certainly no ovulation due to pcos. I started my ttc journey weighing 278 pounds and currently weigh in at 229!
> 
> After being diagnosed with pcos, I was put on metformin and I went full force onto a low GI diet. I had just 2 cycles with ovulation, the 2nd of which resulted it my wonderful pregnancy!! It's all been quite the ride and so well worth it! :)
> 
> I caught my pregnancy REALLY early. I'm pretty sure that the first positive pregnancy test caught it at less then 5 hCG and it was an interesting week to say the least. 11 positive hpt's, 1 negative qualitative blood test, and 1 positive quantitative blood test later, my hCG levels 4 days after my first positive test were only at 10 hCG! I can't wait to see what it's climbed to on my next quant blood test. I'll find out tuesday!
> 
> @lcTaylor - me too on the pants bit! I actually bought my first pregnancy pants today because I just felt uncomfortable when I sat down in any of my current pants!

Nice to meet you Teri! Congrats on the pregnancy! How far along are you? I bought my first maternity clothes the other day with my sister, mostly because it was exciting! Both of my sisters wore their regular clothes through 5 months, so I'm thinking I'll be good, I'm just having bloating right now. 

That is so cool that you conceived on your second ovulation! I conceived the first cycle that I knew when I ovulated, I still can't quite believe it!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

so glad all you ladies are doing well!

CaliGinger, so sorry you went through that crazyness. Have you still had no scan yet? That stinks. I'm glad you heard the heartbeat though!

KEslinger, so glad you're doing good and your baby is doing so good. 

Hi Teri, welcome...awesome weight loss, congrats and a very healthy and easy 9 months!


----------



## bubbywings

Congrats Teri!


----------



## CaliGinger

Welcome to everyone! That BFP just really makes your day shine. :) 

I have to wait for them to reschedule my scan, it'll be sometime this week.


----------



## dodgercpkl

lcTaylor said:


> Nice to meet you Teri! Congrats on the pregnancy! How far along are you? I bought my first maternity clothes the other day with my sister, mostly because it was exciting! Both of my sisters wore their regular clothes through 5 months, so I'm thinking I'll be good, I'm just having bloating right now.
> 
> That is so cool that you conceived on your second ovulation! I conceived the first cycle that I knew when I ovulated, I still can't quite believe it!

Thank you! I'm just under 5 weeks now. It was so exciting for me too! I work in retail and I have to look at the pregnancy stuff all the time, and I've been wanting to need maternity stuff for AGES! lol I figure too that if my body was uncomfortable, then I should probably listen to it. Well that and I don't want anything to go wrong with this pregnancy! I'm definitely going into overprotective first time mama-bear mode. :haha::blush:

The funniest part? I didn't find out that I'd even ovulated the month before until AFTER my first positive pregnancy test.  The only reason I found out is that my endocrinologist did blood work to check my hormone levels as a follow-up and that showed that I'd ovulated! I had no idea because I still had to use prometrium to kick start this cycle into happening. 

That's so amazing that you got it on the first go with your body working right! :hugs:

Oh hey! I just noticed you are in California too. Do you mind me asking what part? I'm in So Cal in 'The OC'. lol


----------



## LovingLimes

I don't know how I feel about pregnancy clothes myself. My mom was like "I was looking at maternity clothes the other day and it looks like what you wear already"...thanks mom


----------



## dodgercpkl

LovingLimes said:


> I don't know how I feel about pregnancy clothes myself. My mom was like "I was looking at maternity clothes the other day and it looks like what you wear already"...thanks mom

Ugh. I just looked at it from the perspective of the fact that my jeans and pants all button shut and that button is hitting me in a spot that feels uncomfortable. I do have to agree that the tops look the same as what I normally wear, but the bottoms are SOOOOO much more comfy!


----------



## Marisa08

dodgercpkl said:


> LovingLimes said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how I feel about pregnancy clothes myself. My mom was like "I was looking at maternity clothes the other day and it looks like what you wear already"...thanks mom
> 
> Ugh. I just looked at it from the perspective of the fact that my jeans and pants all button shut and that button is hitting me in a spot that feels uncomfortable. I do have to agree that the tops look the same as what I normally wear, but the bottoms are SOOOOO much more comfy!Click to expand...

The tops do look the same as what I wear too! BUT what happens with the tops we currently have is they seem to get short! Maternity tops are usually longer so when the boobs and belly grow they get a little shorter but still cover nicely. :) I just ordered some maternity pants over the weekend. I have a few pairs (since I was pregnant about two years ago) but I need a few more. The bella band doesn't seem to be working this time. My jeans are just to uncomfortable.


----------



## lcTaylor

dodgercpkl said:


> lcTaylor said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Teri! Congrats on the pregnancy! How far along are you? I bought my first maternity clothes the other day with my sister, mostly because it was exciting! Both of my sisters wore their regular clothes through 5 months, so I'm thinking I'll be good, I'm just having bloating right now.
> 
> That is so cool that you conceived on your second ovulation! I conceived the first cycle that I knew when I ovulated, I still can't quite believe it!
> 
> Thank you! I'm just under 5 weeks now. It was so exciting for me too! I work in retail and I have to look at the pregnancy stuff all the time, and I've been wanting to need maternity stuff for AGES! lol I figure too that if my body was uncomfortable, then I should probably listen to it. Well that and I don't want anything to go wrong with this pregnancy! I'm definitely going into overprotective first time mama-bear mode. :haha::blush:
> 
> The funniest part? I didn't find out that I'd even ovulated the month before until AFTER my first positive pregnancy test.  The only reason I found out is that my endocrinologist did blood work to check my hormone levels as a follow-up and that showed that I'd ovulated! I had no idea because I still had to use prometrium to kick start this cycle into happening.
> 
> That's so amazing that you got it on the first go with your body working right! :hugs:
> 
> Oh hey! I just noticed you are in California too. Do you mind me asking what part? I'm in So Cal in 'The OC'. lolClick to expand...

Haha, I work at a library so I'm ALWAYS looking at a baby name books, pregnancy books, and anything else related! 

I actually don't know what my body's problem is... I have always had irregular cycles, but never odd enough to alert my gyno. After 2 months of TTC, I never got a single positive on OPKs. I went to the doctor, they drew a ton of blood and checked EVERYTHING. All was well, so I made an appointment with an infertility specialist. She suspected PCOS for me because of the irregularity, but I don't have any other symptoms. She did an internal ultrasound to determine if it was PCOS and during that ultrasound she saw that my right ovary was about to ovulate! She told us to dtd the next 2 days. She said no PCOS, just kind of wonky hormones. She said I do ovulate, but my levels aren't right to be picked up with OPKs. So, it's pretty amazing that I'm pregnant! I could have made that appointment any other day and it would have been too soon to tell or too late and I would have ovulated! 

I live in So. Cal too! In the San Bernardino mountains! Small, small world!


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm in SoCal too, right on the border of the OC and LA County.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Marisa08 said:


> The tops do look the same as what I wear too! BUT what happens with the tops we currently have is they seem to get short! Maternity tops are usually longer so when the boobs and belly grow they get a little shorter but still cover nicely. :) I just ordered some maternity pants over the weekend. I have a few pairs (since I was pregnant about two years ago) but I need a few more. The bella band doesn't seem to be working this time. My jeans are just to uncomfortable.

Oooh! That's good to know. I hadn't thought that far ahead yet. lol I'm not sure how I'll feel about the belly band and my normal pants either, but I have a friend that wants to give me hers, so I'm more then willing to try it out!



lcTaylor said:


> Haha, I work at a library so I'm ALWAYS looking at a baby name books, pregnancy books, and anything else related!
> 
> I actually don't know what my body's problem is... I have always had irregular cycles, but never odd enough to alert my gyno. After 2 months of TTC, I never got a single positive on OPKs. I went to the doctor, they drew a ton of blood and checked EVERYTHING. All was well, so I made an appointment with an infertility specialist. She suspected PCOS for me because of the irregularity, but I don't have any other symptoms. She did an internal ultrasound to determine if it was PCOS and during that ultrasound she saw that my right ovary was about to ovulate! She told us to dtd the next 2 days. She said no PCOS, just kind of wonky hormones. She said I do ovulate, but my levels aren't right to be picked up with OPKs. So, it's pretty amazing that I'm pregnant! I could have made that appointment any other day and it would have been too soon to tell or too late and I would have ovulated!
> 
> I live in So. Cal too! In the San Bernardino mountains! Small, small world!

That's so awesome that the timing worked out like that! Sounds meant to be to me. :D I used to live right by the San Bernardino Mountains in the San Fernando Valley (oh yes.... I'm a valley girl... lol). I'm a bit further south now, but still within a couple of hours drive of you. :)



CaliGinger said:


> I'm in SoCal too, right on the border of the OC and LA County.

You are right in my area then! My bro and SIL live just on the other side of the LA/OC border from us. How cool that so many of us live near each other!


----------



## HarrietO

Rosered52 said:


> HarrietO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarrietO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out now, 4 hours before my appointment. I'm just so terrified that it'll be a missed miscarriage and then what will I do? I just want everything to be okay.
> 
> I had my first appt yesterday, and they did a dating scan. I held my breath the whole time I was waiting, because after my mc in August I just couldn't believe everything was going to be ok. Then we saw that perfect little bean with a strong beating heart and I just broke down. I'm still petrified something is going to go wrong, but for now everything is great. Just relax. Stressing only makes it worse. I'll be thinking about you today while I go take my 24 hour urine to the lab and get vampired for half my blood. It is so much fun being pregnant and diabetic at the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I'm pregnant with diabetes as well! Was just in to give them my urine and blood yesterday. :)
> 
> I'm kind of overwhelmed by the risk I'm taking, but it's not like I didn't know what I was getting into. Everytime I take my bloodsugar and it's a little off, I'm so mad at myself. But, I know, I know--it's best to just relax.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't beat yourself up. I have been off insulin since March. I found out I was pregnant and totally panicked. I just KNEW I was going to go into that scan and see an empty sac or something. I am back on my insulin now, but only after walking around with sugars in the 250's for the last 7 weeks before I found out. It is a big risk being pregnant & diabetic, but just keep an eye on it and try not to stress out. Not sure how far along you are, but feel free to contact me any time. I know how hard this is, and sometimes it is nice to just have someone who understands. I am a little nervous because they put me on completely different insulin, and you know how that can be. So far so good though!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, and I wish you excellent luck with your new insulin. Which one is it? Are you still taking metformin as well? I'm on a long-acting for morning and night, and a short-acting with meals. I feel like a pharmacy!:). I'm only 5 weeks along tomorrow, so I'll look up to you and the great job you're doing. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am on a short & long in the morning, a short @ evening meal and a long at bedtime. I have never had to use regular insulin w/ a syringe before. I've always used a pen and only used once a day insulin. It has been an adjustment for sure. I am not taking any other meds but I am going to see a specialist, so we will see what they change when I do that. I will try not to disappoint you if you are going to look up to me... lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Gah, got some pants today for work from Fashion Bug, they're stretchy with a wide panel, they are not maternity pants but I just wanted ones with an elastic waist... it gives me a B belly and when I wear pants UNDER my belly its starting to hang down now :( ugh


----------



## hnaturally

Hi everyone, I'm sorry I don't have time to read all 43 pages of this thread, but I do have a question for you ladies, if you don't mind.

I have an ultrasound scheduled for Dec. 23 (16 weeks for me!) and I was wondering if my weight will make it harder to get a good picture. I'm a size 24 (US) and when I lost my last baby at 18 weeks I couldn't tell what the tech was looking at when they did an ultrasound in the hospital. Everyone is so excited for the pictures, but I'm afraid it's just going to be gray and blurry and we won't be able to really see anything. Has anyone had any experience with this? Thank you so much ladies! I am going to try to catch up on what is happening in this thread! :)


----------



## LovingLimes

I'm sorry to hear about your last pregnancy:( I have no experience with ultrasounds yet. This is your first ultrasound not first appt right? I heard something about a vaginal one when it is hard to find but that doesn't sound very pleasant. I hate things up my *** unless it's you know (tmi sorry). Good luck with it!!!!

Also Old Navy has a really good yoga foldover pant in their regular section, I think it goes up to 2x or 3x? They are not like leggings, I have been wearing them since before bfp, they are super comfortable and strechy and inexpensive.


----------



## hnaturally

LovingLimes said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your last pregnancy:( I have no experience with ultrasounds yet. This is your first ultrasound not first appt right? I heard something about a vaginal one when it is hard to find but that doesn't sound very pleasant. I hate things up my *** unless it's you know (tmi sorry). Good luck with it!!!!
> 
> Also Old Navy has a really good yoga foldover pant in their regular section, I think it goes up to 2x or 3x? They are not like leggings, I have been wearing them since before bfp, they are super comfortable and strechy and inexpensive.

Because I'm high risk, this will be my 4th ultrasound this pregnancy (and first appt. with the specialist. I've seen my OB almost every 2 weeks). The first three were transvaginal ultrasounds. You are right, they aren't pleasant!! Haha. The pictures are clear, though, so it was totally worth it. Maybe if they can't get a good picture, they will do the transvaginal ultrasound then too. I don't know how it works. Thank you! :)


----------



## Marisa08

hnaturally said:


> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I don't have time to read all 43 pages of this thread, but I do have a question for you ladies, if you don't mind.
> 
> I have an ultrasound scheduled for Dec. 23 (16 weeks for me!) and I was wondering if my weight will make it harder to get a good picture. I'm a size 24 (US) and when I lost my last baby at 18 weeks I couldn't tell what the tech was looking at when they did an ultrasound in the hospital. Everyone is so excited for the pictures, but I'm afraid it's just going to be gray and blurry and we won't be able to really see anything. Has anyone had any experience with this? Thank you so much ladies! I am going to try to catch up on what is happening in this thread! :)

I think it depends on your body and the tech. I know for me that my u/s pictures aren't nearly as clear as my SIL who is a small girl. The u/s has to go through the tissue. The more tissue it has to go through the less clear the image will be. I carry more of my weight in my tummy area so there is more tissue to go through resulting in lower image quality.


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> hnaturally said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm sorry I don't have time to read all 43 pages of this thread, but I do have a question for you ladies, if you don't mind.
> 
> I have an ultrasound scheduled for Dec. 23 (16 weeks for me!) and I was wondering if my weight will make it harder to get a good picture. I'm a size 24 (US) and when I lost my last baby at 18 weeks I couldn't tell what the tech was looking at when they did an ultrasound in the hospital. Everyone is so excited for the pictures, but I'm afraid it's just going to be gray and blurry and we won't be able to really see anything. Has anyone had any experience with this? Thank you so much ladies! I am going to try to catch up on what is happening in this thread! :)
> 
> I think it depends on your body and the tech. I know for me that my u/s pictures aren't nearly as clear as my SIL who is a small girl. The u/s has to go through the tissue. The more tissue it has to go through the less clear the image will be. I carry more of my weight in my tummy area so there is more tissue to go through resulting in lower image quality.Click to expand...

HNaturally: Marisa is right! First of all, take a breath and relax. Don't worry about the pictures of your baby!!! I, too, am a size 24(US). I have quite a bit of a B belly. Anyway, Throughout these posts I've posted pics of our baby at 7w6d (baby measured at 7w5d) - transvaginal. At 10w6d transvaginal. And, at 13w0d - the profile shot is ABDOMINAL!!! 

The technician needs to be experienced and know what they're doing. I had an ultrasound down between the first 2 with a nurse practitioner who couldn't get a good picture transvaginally or abdominally! But, I saw the babys heartbeat flickering away and it was VERY active. 

At my NT scan (the technicians are a bit more experienced for this) they did abdominal w/ full bladder. abdominal w/ empty bladder. transvaginal. abdominal again. I will say that the pictures came out good (the one they printed us wasn't that good... but the baby was waving so that's what they gave us), but do keep in mind that the ultrasound had to pass through layers of tissue. When you're a bigger person sometimes they have to press REALLY hard. It was pretty uncomfortable but totally worth it! 

Today I had a quick ultrasound just to find the heartbeat and there wasn't much of a problem. I'm 13+4 (baby at 13+3). 

Also, I have a couple of thin friends who have had their ultrasounds at comparative times in pregnancy and there's kinda looks like a blob or is grainy. Depends on the technology in the machine as well. 

For your viewing pleasure I will post 2 out of 3 of the ultrasounds. (10+6 and 13+0) The earlier one is posted somewhere in here (if it helps to find it I had it done on 10/27)...


----------



## dodgercpkl

I love seeing the u/s pics!!! I can't wait to see ours for the first time too!


----------



## KEslinger

An update on me!
I had a prenatal check-up today. 

The baby: 
I just had the NT scan done last week, and everything was fine. So, today, my OB/GYN just checked the heartbeat. She got it with an abdominal ultrasound. Baby is doing well!

Me:
I wanted to discuss my blood sugar. My morning is always elevated (prediabetic) but during the rest of the day it does what it should. I printed out a paper and we talked about my numbers. A little bit of a concern but not by much. They scheduled me to talk to the Diabetes Educator just to go over the Diabetes Diet. (Bleh. Stuff I already know.) I had asked about starting Metformin again (I had it for the PCOS/Pre-Diabetes)... my Dr. said to stay off it. She said that they don't like to over do it when you're pregnant. Because of the PCOS they'll be checking things more often for me, anyway. PCOS brings on other risk factors such as hypertension and hyperglycemia (High blood pressure and high blood sugar). 

Because of this I will have the Glucola test at 16 weeks (1 hour test) if I fail it then I do the 3 hour test. If that comes back normal they will recheck at 26 weeks, if I fail that then I start on meds and a more strict diet. She also told me that there is a SAFER medication out there for gestational diabetes that is ORAL. I won't necessarily be put on insulin off the bat if it's high! YAY! She also mentioned that many people can control their blood sugar with diet solely (if it's gestational, not if you were already dependent on meds for diabetes before becoming pregnant). Since OH had his hours cut we've been eating a bit crappier. Not fast food or anything, but just not all the low-carb expensive goodness as before.

Another concern for them is my blood pressure. I have white coat syndrome... They call my name and I feel my heart beating faster by the second. It's always high when I go in. The right nurse will have me sit quietly for a couple of minutes taking deep breaths and then recheck it... The recheck always lands me somewhere between 130-136/74-80. They'll just be keeping a more watchful eye on it. 

The other thing is that blood clot! It SHOULD resorb into my body. If it doesn't I'll be seeing a perinatologist in conjunction with my ob/gyn. If it doesn't resorb it can cause your membranes to rupture prematurely. No good. The perinatologist and my ob/gyn were suspecting it'll resorb. I was also told that I should expect more bleeding at some point. As I said before, the clot is down low and is nowhere near the placenta. Great news!!! However, the clot still comes with risks. 

ANY of those three things can leave me seeing the perinatologist and my ob/gyn. Honestly, anything to keep my little bean healthy is fine by me. Having more frequent appointments/checkups may be a pain in the butt, but it can also help prevent something bad from worsening.

Bad news, they want me to abstain from sex until week 16. I lied and said we had still be refraining. Meeeeeeeh. OH is not happy about that. I say maybe once a week, MAYBE. Haha. 

She told me that because of the PCOS I'm not low-risk. However, I'm not high risk until one of those other factors comes into play. With my blood pressure, they're not worried about it until later in the 2nd trimester when it can cause preeclampsia. If it's still elevated a bit more into this 2nd trimester they may have me start taking my blood pressure at home and/or start medication. 

I know this may sound like a horror story to some but my doctor made me feel very comfortable. She was non-accusational and was very nice. Very informative. And wasn't trying to freak me out. 

If you're a plus size person, and were actively TTC, chances are you've done SOME of your homework and know that with increased weight can come increased risks during pregnancy. Extremely healthy or not. 

It just so happens I have that PCOS factor too, as do many others on here, so those risks are just a little bit higher for me. I do what I can to keep things in check and my doctor is happy with that so far. =)

Oh, and on the weight front. I'm still down weight. Down another 1.1 pounds this week (13 weeks)... and coming in at 274.9. My doctor said that weight gain is not how you judge a pregnancy to be healthy or not. The baby is the one that they worry about with gaining weight, and mine is doing so appropriately. I, however, have lost 10.1 pounds since the first day of my LMP.


----------



## KEslinger

dodgercpkl said:


> I love seeing the u/s pics!!! I can't wait to see ours for the first time too!

I love seeing them, too! We have a 3d/4d early gender scan around 15 weeks on 12/18!


----------



## CaliGinger

They called me from my doctor's office and they want me for my scan TOMORROW. They said its the last day for an NT scan, I thought you could go to 14w1d? Anyway I have to take a day off unexpectedly and my office is starting to think I'm dying. I've exhausted my sick time too so it'll be unpaid. :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

KEslinger said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> I love seeing the u/s pics!!! I can't wait to see ours for the first time too!
> 
> I love seeing them, too! We have a 3d/4d early gender scan around 15 weeks on 12/18!Click to expand...

Oh how exciting!! Are you hoping for a girl or boy?


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> They called me from my doctor's office and they want me for my scan TOMORROW. They said its the last day for an NT scan, I thought you could go to 14w1d? Anyway I have to take a day off unexpectedly and my office is starting to think I'm dying. I've exhausted my sick time too so it'll be unpaid. :(

I'm in California and all screening is done through California Prenatal Screening, they want it by 13+6. This is because after the end of the 13th week/start of the 14th week, the lymphatic system in your baby starts to absorb the fluid in the neck that they're trying to measure which in turn gives inaccurate results.

Our baby, at 13+0, measured 1.8mm in the nuchal translucency which is perfect. Of course, the NT measurement on it's own doesn't mean anything, we have to wait for our second trimester screening (after Christmas for me).

I found this link helpful (I'm a research nut!) https://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/

There's a lot of information about timing, "normal" results, low/high risk, etc. 

Hope that helps.

Sorry it's been such a pain in the rear getting off work. 

My boss is a jerk about it but has grown to be a little more accepting. I'm only supposed to take Tuesdays and Fridays off for them (my "normal" days off when people aren't on vacation) but I can't always promise that. I end up writing on/off on the calendar as to not skew my paychecks too much. :haha: Sometimes it works and I'm just scheduled for a different day, sometimes it doesn't and I end up being short a day.


----------



## KEslinger

dodgercpkl said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> I love seeing the u/s pics!!! I can't wait to see ours for the first time too!
> 
> I love seeing them, too! We have a 3d/4d early gender scan around 15 weeks on 12/18!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how exciting!! Are you hoping for a girl or boy?Click to expand...

I know everyone says this, but HONESTLY I'm hoping for a healthy baby. I was told in September, on 9/2 (also the 1st day of my LMP, lol) that I would most likely have to go through IUI or IVF to conceive. We conceived that cycle. 

Most people think I'm having a boy. I think it's a boy, too, most days, but often dream about a baby girl. (Baby laying on daddys chest sorta thing) I also had a dream about the gender reveal cake balls we'll be getting for Christmas if we find out the week before... they were pink! LOL WTH!?!? OH and I will find out the gender at the scan, we will be doing Christmas Eve with my dad's side of the family, and Christmas Day with his. We didn't feel it was fair to find out with only my family, so we'll know first. At some point I'll have to drop a few goodies by my grandmas house for them to eat on Christmas and find out while we're not there. Maybe I'll have the place that's making my cake balls make some cupcakes too, with colored buttercream in the middle and a big ol' question mark on the top!


----------



## CaliGinger

Thank you so much for those gorgeous u/s pics!


----------



## CaliGinger

KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> They called me from my doctor's office and they want me for my scan TOMORROW. They said its the last day for an NT scan, I thought you could go to 14w1d? Anyway I have to take a day off unexpectedly and my office is starting to think I'm dying. I've exhausted my sick time too so it'll be unpaid. :(
> 
> I'm in California and all screening is done through California Prenatal Screening, they want it by 13+6. This is because after the end of the 13th week/start of the 14th week, the lymphatic system in your baby starts to absorb the fluid in the neck that they're trying to measure which in turn gives inaccurate results.
> 
> Our baby, at 13+0, measured 1.8mm in the nuchal translucency which is perfect. Of course, the NT measurement on it's own doesn't mean anything, we have to wait for our second trimester screening (after Christmas for me).
> 
> I found this link helpful (I'm a research nut!) https://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/
> 
> There's a lot of information about timing, "normal" results, low/high risk, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Sorry it's been such a pain in the rear getting off work.
> 
> My boss is a jerk about it but has grown to be a little more accepting. I'm only supposed to take Tuesdays and Fridays off for them (my "normal" days off when people aren't on vacation) but I can't always promise that. I end up writing on/off on the calendar as to not skew my paychecks too much. :haha: Sometimes it works and I'm just scheduled for a different day, sometimes it doesn't and I end up being short a day.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, it makes more sense now.

My job is actually pretty great about time off for this pregnancy, my doctor is just being ridiculous. I work a 9/80 schedule so I have every other Friday off and I schedule my appointments on those days. My doctors office seems to think I don't work and can just come in whenever.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> They called me from my doctor's office and they want me for my scan TOMORROW. They said its the last day for an NT scan, I thought you could go to 14w1d? Anyway I have to take a day off unexpectedly and my office is starting to think I'm dying. I've exhausted my sick time too so it'll be unpaid. :(
> 
> I'm in California and all screening is done through California Prenatal Screening, they want it by 13+6. This is because after the end of the 13th week/start of the 14th week, the lymphatic system in your baby starts to absorb the fluid in the neck that they're trying to measure which in turn gives inaccurate results.
> 
> Our baby, at 13+0, measured 1.8mm in the nuchal translucency which is perfect. Of course, the NT measurement on it's own doesn't mean anything, we have to wait for our second trimester screening (after Christmas for me).
> 
> I found this link helpful (I'm a research nut!) https://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/
> 
> There's a lot of information about timing, "normal" results, low/high risk, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Sorry it's been such a pain in the rear getting off work.
> 
> My boss is a jerk about it but has grown to be a little more accepting. I'm only supposed to take Tuesdays and Fridays off for them (my "normal" days off when people aren't on vacation) but I can't always promise that. I end up writing on/off on the calendar as to not skew my paychecks too much. :haha: Sometimes it works and I'm just scheduled for a different day, sometimes it doesn't and I end up being short a day.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info, it makes more sense now.
> 
> My job is actually pretty great about time off for this pregnancy, my doctor is just being ridiculous. I work a 9/80 schedule so I have every other Friday off and I schedule my appointments on those days. My doctors office seems to think I don't work and can just come in whenever.Click to expand...

I have Kaiser and for my first few appointments they were just handing me a paper with my next appointment on it. Thankfully someone traded days with me for the first one (that couldn't be rescheduled)... now I let them know when they go to the computer "Tuesdays or Fridays or preferrable... but I can do a Wednesday"... OH has Wednesdays off, and I typically have the other 2 off, unless people are on vacation, and then I'm screwed. My boss has been a bit better about it lately but when he first found out he didn't want me taking off at all. I felt the same way when they were like "okay, 2 weeks, this day. this time." ANd I"m like WHAAAAAAAT. I work, I can't just be here when you want me to be!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

I have my anatomy u/s on the 13th, thinking they're going to do abdominal but wondering... I would love to see it transvaginal just because I know they would get better looking pics.


----------



## sunshine20

Ahhh so happy. When I went for my nt I thought she would have problems seeing bean but she said the way my body shape is I'm perfect for normal us and won't have an issue with them!!!!


----------



## CaliGinger

I had my scan and I was able to get 5 different pictures!! Baby was very stubborn and sleepy, and wouldn't move out of his comfy position. I have an anterior placenta and she said my uterus is tilted so I wont feel the baby for a while, and I may not show for quite a while either. Towards the end the baby woke up and showed us his bottom, then it looked as if he had the hiccups! Soooo adorable. 

We've decided to call the baby a he one day and a she the next. :) I think my SO is wavering on finding out the sex as he seems convinced the baby is a boy. We'll see. 


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/arilvdc/baby5.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/arilvdc/baby1.jpg


----------



## bubbywings

We just got home from doctor. Initially we thought we were 8 weeks 5 days. Our ultrasound shows 9 weeks 5 days. So this moves our due date from July 16 to July 7th. 

Is there anyone here due around July 7 th?


----------



## Rosered52

Those are GREAT pics, Cali! Looking healthy and strong!


----------



## CaliGinger

Rosered52 said:


> Those are GREAT pics, Cali! Looking healthy and strong!

Thanks so much! Our sonographer actually congratulated us for making a strong and strong willed baby. I'm just so glad I can finally relax a little (knock on wood) now that I know everythings okay in there. We went to target right after and splurged on a few onesie sets, I think because we were both so deliriously happy.


----------



## KendraNoell

kinda looks like a boy in there ;)


----------



## CaliGinger

KendraNoell said:


> kinda looks like a boy in there ;)

That's what everyone is saying, but I don't think that's actually a penis...it seems too large and the angle is odd for the way the baby is lying. We were given a total of 5 pictures, all the same basic shot and the top one is the only one that shows the nub like that. I didn't post the other 3 because I accidentally scanned them upside down and photobucket wont flip them!

It could still be a boy, but I don't want to say for sure!


----------



## chilliepepper

hey im due june 9 so i think that puts me at 10 weeks today

was just curious im a size 16-18 and wandered when i may start to show

my belly is already rounder lower down and when i lay down i have a teeny weeny bump? any chance ill start to show soon i really want my bump.

hope all you girls are ok and enjoying pregnancy x


----------



## CaliGinger

chilliepepper said:


> hey im due june 9 so i think that puts me at 10 weeks today
> 
> was just curious im a size 16-18 and wandered when i may start to show
> 
> my belly is already rounder lower down and when i lay down i have a teeny weeny bump? any chance ill start to show soon i really want my bump.
> 
> hope all you girls are ok and enjoying pregnancy x

June 9th puts you at 13 weeks 4 days. I really have no idea when you'll show as I'm a 14/16 and no sign of a bump yet.


----------



## chilliepepper

hahaha thanks for the reply i meant 9 july hahaha i have baby brain big time lol.

what size pre pregnancy were you if thats not to personal? im a 16-18 still the same at the moment


----------



## chilliepepper

sorry didnt see you already put your size down lol. and your thirteen weeks four days on your scan?

congrats by the way


----------



## NihilSineDeo

when have you ladies felt you were really pregnant?

I don't mean like the m/s, sore breasts, sleepiness, etc. sort of symptoms.

I mean, when did you start feeling that there was something growing in there?

I'm almost 12 weeks and I don't feel anything. I have a B belly and the lower part of my belly (my fanny pack lol) has gotten maybe 1-2 inches bigger. I can still wear my normal clothes and all. Since I am a bigger girl, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to see something already. Also, since it's so early, I don't feel anything so of course I often wonder if anything is really happening in there.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

hnaturally said:


> I have an ultrasound scheduled for Dec. 23 (16 weeks for me!) and I was wondering if my weight will make it harder to get a good picture. I'm a size 24 (US) and when I lost my last baby at 18 weeks I couldn't tell what the tech was looking at when they did an ultrasound in the hospital. Everyone is so excited for the pictures, but I'm afraid it's just going to be gray and blurry and we won't be able to really see anything. Has anyone had any experience with this? Thank you so much ladies! I am going to try to catch up on what is happening in this thread! :)

I'm a size 18W and when I had my first two ultrasounds, the tech complained that she's having a hard time seeing because there is too much fat in the belly. I felt like hitting her but the better side of me chose not to. I really do think that it has to do with the tech and with the machine as well. I know girls who are bigger than size 24 and they had no problems at all. 

I'm praying for you that all goes alright with your ultrasound and your pregnancy. 

Did the doc. at least tell you what was the cause of losing the baby at 18 weeks?

I hope this time around the u/s tech is kind and tells you everything she/he sees. 

Praying for you


----------



## CaliGinger

chilliepepper said:


> sorry didnt see you already put your size down lol. and your thirteen weeks four days on your scan?
> 
> congrats by the way

Yep! My due date was moved yesterday to June 9th, so I knew the exact week/day. :)


----------



## CaliGinger

NihilSineDeo said:


> when have you ladies felt you were really pregnant?
> 
> I don't mean like the m/s, sore breasts, sleepiness, etc. sort of symptoms.
> 
> I mean, when did you start feeling that there was something growing in there?
> 
> I'm almost 12 weeks and I don't feel anything. I have a B belly and the lower part of my belly (my fanny pack lol) has gotten maybe 1-2 inches bigger. I can still wear my normal clothes and all. Since I am a bigger girl, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to see something already. Also, since it's so early, I don't feel anything so of course I often wonder if anything is really happening in there.

I'm definitely more aware of the baby now that I've had a scan but I still don't 'feel' pregnant. My uterus is about an inch and a half above my pubic bone and I still have no bump at all. I've lost 16 lbs so my tummy is actually a bit smaller than it was three months ago...I'm going backwards! I don't know when I'll start feeling pregnant, maybe once I tell everyone?


----------



## hnaturally

NihilSineDeo said:


> hnaturally said:
> 
> 
> I have an ultrasound scheduled for Dec. 23 (16 weeks for me!) and I was wondering if my weight will make it harder to get a good picture. I'm a size 24 (US) and when I lost my last baby at 18 weeks I couldn't tell what the tech was looking at when they did an ultrasound in the hospital. Everyone is so excited for the pictures, but I'm afraid it's just going to be gray and blurry and we won't be able to really see anything. Has anyone had any experience with this? Thank you so much ladies! I am going to try to catch up on what is happening in this thread! :)
> 
> I'm a size 18W and when I had my first two ultrasounds, the tech complained that she's having a hard time seeing because there is too much fat in the belly. I felt like hitting her but the better side of me chose not to. I really do think that it has to do with the tech and with the machine as well. I know girls who are bigger than size 24 and they had no problems at all.
> 
> I'm praying for you that all goes alright with your ultrasound and your pregnancy.
> 
> Did the doc. at least tell you what was the cause of losing the baby at 18 weeks?
> 
> I hope this time around the u/s tech is kind and tells you everything she/he sees.
> 
> Praying for youClick to expand...

Thank you! :) I would have wanted to hit that tech too! Good job restraining yourself! haha. They asked if we wanted an autopsy for our baby, but we declined. I don't know if it would have given us any answers, but I just felt like I couldn't do it. I just got a whole bunch of blood work done. This time around they have me on a baby asprin every day, neevo vitamins (different kind of folate because my body doesn't really process folic acid) and progesterone for the 1st tri. Everything seems to be going really well so far! Yesterday baby's hb was 163 and the doc said the baby was "galloping" around in there. I don't know how you hear that on the doppler, so I'm glad she does!


----------



## hnaturally

KEslinger - thank you for posting those pictures, your lo is beautiful! I hope mine come out that great! I am less worried about it now :)

My profile picture was a transvaginal ultrasound done at about 8.5 weeks. The 16 week ultrasound will be done at the specialist's office, so I hope that means the tech will be good! 

I saw that you mentioned your blood pressure. Mine is always a little higher than usual when I'm at the doctor's too. Just to be safe I have been checking it at home. Well, my mom has been a nurse her whole life, so she's been checking it for me lol. It's MUCH lower when she does it and it makes me feel better. And I must say, I am jealous of your weight loss! I have been trying to be so good, but I've gained almost 10 pounds already :( Today I'm starting to be REALLY careful about what I eat.


----------



## NihilSineDeo

i agree with the blood pressure...mine spikes like crazy when I'm at the doctors office and I know my turn is coming up. I can feel how the blood rushes to my head and my heart starts beating faster. It's really nerve wracking being there


----------



## Marisa08

NihilSineDeo said:


> when have you ladies felt you were really pregnant?
> 
> I don't mean like the m/s, sore breasts, sleepiness, etc. sort of symptoms.
> 
> I mean, when did you start feeling that there was something growing in there?
> 
> I'm almost 12 weeks and I don't feel anything. I have a B belly and the lower part of my belly (my fanny pack lol) has gotten maybe 1-2 inches bigger. I can still wear my normal clothes and all. Since I am a bigger girl, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to see something already. Also, since it's so early, I don't feel anything so of course I often wonder if anything is really happening in there.

It takes a while for most to 'feel' pregnant with the first. I can't say I feel pregnant, this is my fourth pregnancy. But my clothes are definitely getting really uncomfortable despite the fact that I have not gained any weight. I wish now I would have taken weekly pictures so far. I know my body has changed I just can't see it. I think you wills start feeling pregnant in about a month. I can't wait for you to feel your baby move! That is THE most amazing thing in the world. :)

Marisa


----------



## lcTaylor

Wow, I've been gone for a few days and missed a lot! It looks like everything is going great for all you ladies, that is wonderful! I just had my first appointment on 12/6. It was just with a nurse, but super informative. They took urine and LOTS of blood. It was so exciting to get home and see "HCG - Positive" on Kaiser's website!! That made it a lot more real to me! They tested me for everything under the sun and it all looks good. My blood pressure was 113/63, and my A1C (which I was a little nervous about because it's a huge fear of mine to become diabetic) was 4.9%. My friend who has lived with diabetes for many years was very happy for me! Anyway, I'll have my first ultrasound at 8.5 weeks on 12/28. My husband will be coming with me for that one, he's really excited about it! Then I have another ultrasound at 12 weeks and 18 weeks! I can't wait to hear my LOs heartbeat!


----------



## Rosered52

Awesome! A1c of 4.9 is lovely. I'm diabetic, and I was pleased to cut mine down to 6.2. 

There's something about that medical stamp of approval that you just need to get it through your head that you're pregnant. Just had my blood draw today, because I had a tiny bit of bleeding earlier. Hopefully it's nothing, and it will be nice to have my hcg count. If all goes well, my first prenatal appointment with u/s is on 12/27, so we can compare notes!


----------



## lcTaylor

Rosered52 said:


> Awesome! A1c of 4.9 is lovely. I'm diabetic, and I was pleased to cut mine down to 6.2.
> 
> There's something about that medical stamp of approval that you just need to get it through your head that you're pregnant. Just had my blood draw today, because I had a tiny bit of bleeding earlier. Hopefully it's nothing, and it will be nice to have my hcg count. If all goes well, my first prenatal appointment with u/s is on 12/27, so we can compare notes!


Yeah, it was really nice getting all my results in the "normal" range! I hope you and your LO are good, that must be scary. I kind of hate this time right now, I just want to feel more stable and not worry all the time!


----------



## Marisa08

lcTaylor said:


> Wow, I've been gone for a few days and missed a lot! It looks like everything is going great for all you ladies, that is wonderful! I just had my first appointment on 12/6. It was just with a nurse, but super informative. They took urine and LOTS of blood. It was so exciting to get home and see "HCG - Positive" on Kaiser's website!! That made it a lot more real to me! They tested me for everything under the sun and it all looks good. My blood pressure was 113/63, and my A1C (which I was a little nervous about because it's a huge fear of mine to become diabetic) was 4.9%. My friend who has lived with diabetes for many years was very happy for me! Anyway, I'll have my first ultrasound at 8.5 weeks on 12/28. My husband will be coming with me for that one, he's really excited about it! Then I have another ultrasound at 12 weeks and 18 weeks! I can't wait to hear my LOs heartbeat!

LC I am so jealous of your A1C! My is 6.4. Are you on insulin injections? I have such a horrible time in my first trimester with my blood sugars being all over the place. Seems when I even look at a carb in the morning my blood sugar goes up. LOL Hopefully they will mellow out soon! Any tips on how you are archiving such a great A1C? 

Marisa


----------



## lcTaylor

Marisa08 said:


> lcTaylor said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I've been gone for a few days and missed a lot! It looks like everything is going great for all you ladies, that is wonderful! I just had my first appointment on 12/6. It was just with a nurse, but super informative. They took urine and LOTS of blood. It was so exciting to get home and see "HCG - Positive" on Kaiser's website!! That made it a lot more real to me! They tested me for everything under the sun and it all looks good. My blood pressure was 113/63, and my A1C (which I was a little nervous about because it's a huge fear of mine to become diabetic) was 4.9%. My friend who has lived with diabetes for many years was very happy for me! Anyway, I'll have my first ultrasound at 8.5 weeks on 12/28. My husband will be coming with me for that one, he's really excited about it! Then I have another ultrasound at 12 weeks and 18 weeks! I can't wait to hear my LOs heartbeat!
> 
> LC I am so jealous of your A1C! My is 6.4. Are you on insulin injections? I have such a horrible time in my first trimester with my blood sugars being all over the place. Seems when I even look at a carb in the morning my blood sugar goes up. LOL Hopefully they will mellow out soon! Any tips on how you are archiving such a great A1C?
> 
> MarisaClick to expand...


I wish I could be helpful! I don't have diabetes, which is probably why my A1C is low. I know diabetes is manageable, but it scares me, that's why I was happy to see a good number (after I looked up what A1C is). It is one of the biggest reasons I have recently lost 50 lbs! My sister had gestational diabetes, so I'm doing my best with eating to avoid that. I'm not sure it's even genetic, but I figure it can't hurt!


----------



## Rosered52

lcTaylor said:


> I kind of hate this time right now, I just want to feel more stable and not worry all the time!

Yes, I was thinking earlier that it would be a kindness to be put into a medically-induced coma for the next 7 weeks. ;)


----------



## KendraNoell

NihilSineDeo said:


> when have you ladies felt you were really pregnant?
> 
> I don't mean like the m/s, sore breasts, sleepiness, etc. sort of symptoms.
> 
> I mean, when did you start feeling that there was something growing in there?
> 
> I'm almost 12 weeks and I don't feel anything. I have a B belly and the lower part of my belly (my fanny pack lol) has gotten maybe 1-2 inches bigger. I can still wear my normal clothes and all. Since I am a bigger girl, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to see something already. Also, since it's so early, I don't feel anything so of course I often wonder if anything is really happening in there.

I didn't start really feeling it until about 14 weeks, that's when I got ligament stretching and what I think is the beginning of kicking and whatnot. You're still really early :) It'll come!


----------



## KEslinger

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well. Every now and then I feel a little flick in my lower abdomen. My grandma told me that was the beginning of the kicks and punches that I'll be feeling. 

I'm now 14 weeks! Clear of the first trimester (most references site the first trimester ending with 13+6). 

I decided to keep the baby out of Christmas this year... instead we're going to start mingling our families (who have never met!) after finding out the sex... probably at the beginning of the year. The dilemma? We keep going back and forth on whether or not we want to know the sex before everyone else. We are going to do gender reaveal cupcakes, some chocolate, some white, with the opposite in frosting, and some colored buttercream in the middle telling us boy or girl. The problem is that I know what things look like on an ultrasound, and we're going to be sent home with 6 pictures and a cd/dvd of the scan. Haha. 

So, do we stick to our guns, have the technician write down the gender in the envelope and take it to the bakery? (Also, hide all evidence from ME) Or, do we know the gender and surprise everyone else? It'll be a 2 week wait that we're dealing with. LOL Yikes!
____________________________

On a sadder note, I found out that my uncle was found dead - from "natural causes". This came as a complete shocker. He had NO health problems. Healthy. Active. Young. =\

Apparently people are wondering how I'll do at the funeral service. My aunt mentioned talking to my OB about a mild sedative. I emailed my OB and she said nothing has been "proven safe" but there is an antianxiety medication that, with short term use, is very low risk. I don't know how I feel about that. I also asked her about some Benadryl... I'm still waiting for her response. I don't want to take anything that may harm our baby so I may stay clear anyway... and just hope that I can deal with the stress of it all given the circumstances. 

I have my 3d gender scan the day after the funeral. It's going to be one hell of an emotional roller coaster that weekend.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm so sorry about what you're going through, Keslinger!


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Please can I join here? This is my 4th pregnancy in 18 months. I had three missed miscarriages before this and had just decided to lose weight for my rainbow baby bfp but I was already pregnant!! I have DD who's 15, DD 14 and DS 10.

I'm uk size 20-22 and there's not many places on here for us plus size preggo ladies.
I'm hoping this is my sticky bean :)


----------



## meltanton

hi ladies feeling abit down today at my belly i feel like im never going to show with my flabby tummy. so envious of all these slim ladies with hard bumps. im just going to be considered fat throughout the entire pregnancy :( xx


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm so sorry about your uncle KEslinger. *hugs*


----------



## NihilSineDeo

hi ladies, this is my baby bump...i don't see much of a difference though I have to say that the lower part of my belly is bigger. I still fit in most of my clothes, a few pants are tight.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0732.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KendraNoell

I finally have that "harder" bump at 18 weeks, so for those of you who are stressing about having a bump, it will get there eventually! And I carry ALL my weight in my stomach.
 



Attached Files:







18.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lcTaylor

Cute bumps ladies! I'm thinking I'll fit in my regular clothes for awhile. I'm pretty tall, so I'm not sure I'll get big until close to the end.


----------



## Rosered52

Ladies, you look lovely! Great inspiration. :)


----------



## Marisa08

meltanton said:


> hi ladies feeling abit down today at my belly i feel like im never going to show with my flabby tummy. so envious of all these slim ladies with hard bumps. im just going to be considered fat throughout the entire pregnancy :( xx

Aww don't feel bad! You will get a baby bump. It just takes up gals a little longer. :winkwink:


----------



## NihilSineDeo

KendraNoell said:


> I finally have that "harder" bump at 18 weeks, so for those of you who are stressing about having a bump, it will get there eventually! And I carry ALL my weight in my stomach.

that is such a wonderful bump...love it!!! i hope i get that at 18 weeks as well


----------



## KEslinger

Have you felt your LO move? When did it start? What did it feel like?


----------



## CaliGinger

I haven't felt anything yet, but its still early. The doctor said not to expect movement for 6 or more weeks since I have an anterior placenta.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Has anyone found out what they are having yet? We have a private scan in 9 days! I will be 17+1. I am so nervous that we wont be able to find out because of my size. I have a bump pic from today. I will try to load it from my phone.


----------



## KendraNoell

I find out gender tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## KEslinger

I feel a gentle flick every now and then. Totally random. Not consistent. I was told that's how it can feel at first. My grandma and mom all felt their babies early. I hope it continues. It's awesome to know it's the baby.

We're supposed to find out the gender on the 18th. If they can't see it they'll bring me back a week later for free.


----------



## KEslinger

LOL I know my body has changed a lot, but there's no way in hell I'm posting a bump photo until I have a bump growin' good like yours. Haha


----------



## Marisa08

So excited for all you ladies finding out gender soon! I am going the last weekend in January when I will be 17 weeks. Can't wait! 

Marisa


----------



## lcTaylor

Oops! Will you add me again? I accidentally clicked "unsubscribe" from my phone.


----------



## niknik1more

oh i dont find out gender till im 22 weeks :( so going pay privet but im worried they will say im just to big and they cant find it and make me pay anyway


----------



## KEslinger

niknik1more said:


> oh i dont find out gender till im 22 weeks :( so going pay privet but im worried they will say im just to big and they cant find it and make me pay anyway

Do your research about the facility. I found one online that basically said if you're fat they won't get the picture and you're out the money. I didn't favorite place them and then I got worried. So, I kept looking. I found a great place that does the scans, and contacted them. They let you come back in a week later if they can't find it (FREE!). Also, I wrote them and let them know what my concern was, with the right technician and equipment it's not a problem! Go to someone with a lot of experience, talk to them, and read the reviews. They (again) told me that if they couldn't find it, they'd have me come back for free a week later.


----------



## KEslinger

lcTaylor said:


> Oops! Will you add me again? I accidentally clicked "unsubscribe" from my phone.

I'm not sure how to "add" people to it but I know that you can subscribe to it again. =)


----------



## KEslinger

KEslinger said:


> lcTaylor said:
> 
> 
> Oops! Will you add me again? I accidentally clicked "unsubscribe" from my phone.
> 
> I'm not sure how to "add" people to it but I know that you can subscribe to it again. =)Click to expand...

Under "Thread Tools" on the top...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, here is my first bump pic at 16wks! I am huge! Ack!

Oh, and I get to go back for free as well if they cant determine the sex. But it sure will be disappointing not finding out right before Christmas.
 



Attached Files:







373938_258008240926030_100001505677844_713359_130534952_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## KEslinger

Everyone's bump is getting so big! LOL I still have that B thing going on, big time, maybe when the baby moves up...


To everyone:

Are you planning on having a natural or medicated birth?

What method are you planning to use?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am having a scheduled c section due to my diabetes.


----------



## LilMissHappy

here is my 8 week bloat! im going to be huge if i carry on at this rate! xx
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









002.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mzitalian25

Hello ladies, I would love to join your group!!


----------



## KendraNoell

:blue: It's a BOY!


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> :blue: It's a BOY!

Congrats Kendra!!! 
:blue::blue::blue:


I can't wait to find out but I still don't know if we're going to find out that day or wait for the family.... I don't think I can wait. Haha


----------



## Marisa08

KendraNoell said:


> :blue: It's a BOY!


Congrats Kendra! I have three boys and they are so much fun!

Marisa


----------



## lcTaylor

KendraNoell said:


> :blue: It's a BOY!

Congrats! I can't wait to know what my LO is! Do you have any names picked out?


----------



## lcTaylor

KEslinger said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lcTaylor said:
> 
> 
> Oops! Will you add me again? I accidentally clicked "unsubscribe" from my phone.
> 
> I'm not sure how to "add" people to it but I know that you can subscribe to it again. =)Click to expand...
> 
> Under "Thread Tools" on the top...Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## lcTaylor

KEslinger said:


> Everyone's bump is getting so big! LOL I still have that B thing going on, big time, maybe when the baby moves up...

What do you mean by B thing? I'm not showing at all yet, but it's super early for me. I'm 5'7, so I think I won't show for awhile. 



KEslinger said:


> To everyone:
> 
> Are you planning on having a natural or medicated birth?
> 
> What method are you planning to use?

I'm not sure yet. I'm leaning towards natural. I'm not really a medicine kind of person anyway. I don't like to take something unless necessary. Both of my sisters had to be induced for all their births. My oldest sister was induced with her first because she was 2 weeks over, she had an epidural with that one. With her second, she was induced because she had gestational diabetes, but had no medication during labor. She said if you can stand the pain, the recovery from a natural birth is great! It's way faster. So, I'm torn. I have a feeling I will be induced too, but she also recommended that I resist induction if I am not high-risk and everything is ok. My other sister was induced because she was high-risk due to having a deep vein thrombosis years before. She also had an epidural. Your plans?


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies, another plus size mum to be here, I have started another thread too before I found this one for ladies to post their plus size bump photos!

I am UK size 22-24 and am currently 6 + 3, due August 5th. 

PrincessJ


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes we are going with Jackson<3


----------



## NihilSineDeo

had my 12.5 weeks ultrasound today and i found out that I'm 13 weeks and 1 day...not that "way off". My estimated due date is now June 19. 

It was amazing seeing our baby again...what a blessing
the heartbeat was 145 bpm and they measured the neck for down syndrome but there is no sign of that. The baby was sleeping...he/she has grown, it's amazing to see your baby growing
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0738.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11









DSC_0735.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0736.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CaliGinger

Congrats on the boy Kendra! And Nihil your pictures are gorgeous. :) :) :)

I had a pretty good day today, of a sorts. I haven't been sleeping well so I woke up very late and just grabbed a shirt out of my closet. I wore it with my new maternity pants and when I got to work I went to the restroom. While I was washing my hands I realized you can see my bump!! I was wearing a satiny shirt on accident (I've been avoiding those, just in case) and it looked very different compared to how I looked before. :) :) if you didn't know me you might just think I was fat, but my coworkers see me everyday and know what I normally look like. I had to button up my sweater over it.


----------



## Marisa08

NihilSineDeo said:


> had my 12.5 weeks ultrasound today and i found out that I'm 13 weeks and 1 day...not that "way off". My estimated due date is now June 19.
> 
> It was amazing seeing our baby again...what a blessing
> the heartbeat was 145 bpm and they measured the neck for down syndrome but there is no sign of that. The baby was sleeping...he/she has grown, it's amazing to see your baby growing

So exciting. Great scan pics too! Do you have another scan scheduled to find out the gender? :)


----------



## NihilSineDeo

Marisa08 said:


> So exciting. Great scan pics too! Do you have another scan scheduled to find out the gender? :)

Thank you! I have another scan on the 13th of Jan. and I should be 17 weeks and the doc. said she might be able to tell. I really hope so!!!


----------



## Rosered52

I got to see the baby's heartbeat last night for the first time, a sweet little flickering blob on the screen. :) The transvaginal scan was so low-drama, wish they could all be that way! Though, I won't mind not taking my pants off when it comes to the regular u/s...


----------



## KEslinger

Had my 3D scan today. OH finally got to hear the heartbeat. We got a disc with 8 pictures on it, and 3 short clips, and a DVD with some video (can't upload) of the baby in 2d and 3d/4d, babys heartbeat, and all. =)

The news everyone has been waiting for? IT'S A GIRL! She kept her legs crossed for most of the ultrasound but finally started kicking around and gave us a good view. The profile shot isn't too good, but again she's waving! LOL, in the video we have you can see all of her fingers, too. The video looks a lot better. The 3D photos are good as long as you know not to expect that cute little baby... we'll be going back to the same place in late March/Early April for another scan. The lady is amazing. We got a pink baby photo book with our photos in it, so we added our other ultrasound photos as well.

They're careful to say that nothing is 100% before the ultrasound. She told me before the scan (before I had even gone in) that if there's any doubt they'll have you come back in. She thought it was a girl about 20 times before she uncrossed her little legs, then she says "IT'S A GIRL!!!" Proceeded by "I'm 1000% sure, you can go buy baby stuff now!" :happydance:

We were happy with whatever we'd get.

Here's a profile shot. Head on the right, hand up by her head in the back. Waving just like the last ultrasound.



3D picture. Looking straight on. They all look like they have splits in their heads at this stage/angle.


Drama Queen with her hand on her head... almost through the whole ultrasound... at one point she brought her other hand up and was doing the whole "I'm not listening!" thing. :haha:


Annnnnnnnnnd, IT'S A GIRL! The 3 lines between her legs ("the hamburger sign") shows what she is. The 2 lines a little further out between her legs is the umbilical cord.


----------



## psychnut09

Hey ladies... hate to jump in late but I just got my BFP! I am a size 20 and tgia is our second and probably last little one :) Our EDDis August 24 2012.


----------



## Marisa08

Congrats Keslinger! So excited for you!!


----------



## Marisa08

psychnut09 said:


> Hey ladies... hate to jump in late but I just got my BFP! I am a size 20 and tgia is our second and probably last little one :) Our EDDis August 24 2012.

Welcome Psychnut! Congrats on your bfp :)


----------



## Angharad87

CaliGinger said:


> I haven't felt anything yet, but its still early. The doctor said not to expect movement for 6 or more weeks since I have an anterior placenta.

Totally normal not to feel til later with an anterior placenta. However, even being a 22 (Uk) before pregnancy, this being my first baby and having an anterior placenta, I felt definite flutters by 18w and could see kicks at 19+6. Just so y'all have hopes miracles can happen. Have a bump (ish) when I lie down flat or stand up but mainly chubb still.


----------



## psychnut09

Thanks! We are very excited!


----------



## KEslinger

No posts in 6 days?! LOL
Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you all are doing well.

Christmas nookie led to Christmas spotting. Blah. But totally worth it ;)


----------



## quail

hi, im a uk size 16 and expecting baby no.11,merry christmas.xx


----------



## feeble

Hello I am a plus-sized mama who is pregnant again! 

Best thing about being plus sized in pregnancy is that you can hide your pregnancy if you like for longer!

Worst bit is the increased risk of SPD, the extra weight is a killer on the back and the worst is that it gets increasingly difficult to get out of the bath or wipe your own arse! 

If anyone wants any advice or help then I am happy to talk to you about any issues I had

Mostly I just urge you to keep moving, I had bad morningsickness and became very immobile during my first pregnancy, it resulted in a superficial vein thrombosis which was not nice. Deep vien is even worse!


----------



## SaucySac38

Joining the party! We are expecting our first together (he came with 2 wonderful daughters) and are very excited. I am 38 and a size 16-18 (US) and 5 feet tall. I am pretty sure I am 6w4d but the pregnancy tickers clocks me a week later. Have an initial appointment with a midwife tomorrow for the interview and tour of a birthing center. I am so excited to be pregnant and happy to find this thread. I read all 52 pages and you all give me great hope and inspiration.

H&H 9 months and happy holidays!


----------



## bubbywings

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger be glad you still want sex. It's been like over a month for me.


----------



## KEslinger

@kendra, its getting more and more rare for me to want it, though I still "give it up"... LoL. We are past 16 weeks now so in the clear for dtd but I still spot/bleed after.


----------



## KEslinger

Cutest thing ever:
Over at his aunts house for Christmas they pass out presents for the kids (only). Someone says "this one says 'Alyssa'"... one of the adults says "who the hell is Alyssa?" So his (very) young cousin brings it over to us. THE BABY GOT A CHRISTMAS PRESENT! We're going to use it as one of the "going home" outfits for the hospital. We're packing 1 outfit in each size (newborn, 0-3, 3-6). This one is a newborn size... lady bug set. Uber cute. Lady bug sleep n play, a red cap with black dots and antennae, a white onesie with a lady bug on the front, and red pants with lady bug feet. 

Then over at my grandmas, one of our gifts for the 2 of us was a 152ct of size 1 pampers swaddlers. SWEET! We have a pack of 84 and 96 newborn swaddlers, we want to get 1 more pack ourselves, and then we're just asking for size 1 and up.

The other bonus is that his cousins girlfriend had a baby girl earlier this year so we should hopefully be getting a bunch of gently used hand-me-downs. SCORE!

It was super cute getting a gift for the baby already. We'll be adding it to our baby box.

I also got a $75 gift card for motherhood maternity. I'm going to check out their return policy and may order offline (they have the plus-size in petite)... any one familiar with their clothes? How do they fit? Big, smaller? True to size? I plan on using that and another gift card to get 2 pairs of maternity jeans and a plus size belly band. Also got a torrid gift card and lane bryant (I can get some shirts from them that will last through the pregnancy).

Sad news... earlier today while browsing Torrids website, I figured out that they've discontinued their maternity line!!! WTF!?!? They have 2 items in clearance, ONLY. That totally means discontinued. Is it really that taboo for a bigger girl to be pregnant?! RUDE. Lane Bryant discontinued theirs a few years back, too. Not fair. =\ On a good note, it does look like motherhood has stepped up their plus size maternity line, offering petite and tall. YAY!


----------



## KendraNoell

I have a regular XL sweatshirt from motherhood maternity and it fits awesome. I would say pretty true to size.


----------



## Marisa08

I have found that reading the customer reviews and ratings really really helps! They will tell you if it runs true to size or if the quality is poor. Very helpful. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! Mind if I join? I'm a US size 16-18 and always been scared I won't have a proper bump later in pregnancy! Deff need support cause I think my family will think it's the end of the world that I'm overweight & now pregnant! :wacko:

I carry a good amount of weight in my tummy/bbs. This pic was last night, 3w5d.


----------



## momofone08

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :hi: ladies! Mind if I join? I'm a US size 16-18 and always been scared I won't have a proper bump later in pregnancy! Deff need support cause I think my family will think it's the end of the world that I'm overweight & now pregnant! :wacko:
> 
> I carry a good amount of weight in my tummy/bbs. This pic was last night, 3w5d.
> 
> View attachment 316364

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You will get a bump, don't even worry about it. My DH's cousin got a beautiful bump with her current pregnancy. 

I would like to join. I am 6 weeks 5 days and have a lot of bloat, I am due 8/15/2011. I was a size 16/18 depending on the pants pre-pregnancy. I have oddly enough lost 3 lbs and am now 217 lbs. I have severe PCOS and only fell pregnant with the help of metformin. I do have a DD who is 3 1/2.With this LO I am on progesterone supplements and they are having me continue my metformin. I had a m/c in Nov ( also metformin pregnancy) due to low progesterone, so I'm hoping the progesterone supplements will keep this bean sticky. I will post a picture as soon as I can get one. 

Wishing you all the best for all your little ones!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: momofone! I have PCOS too, conceived on Clomid.. I am on Progesterone suppositories also. My progedterone levels arent high enough on their own and dont increase in pregnancy.. I have higher hopes this go around though!!


----------



## lcTaylor

I've bought a few shirts from Target's maternity line, they seem pretty true to size. They only go up to an XXL though. Old Navy and Gap also have maternity, but again, only up to XL or XXL. I think it depends on where you carry most of your weight. If it's in your belly and boobs already, you'll probably fit fine into regular sized maternity clothes.


----------



## KEslinger

LThe only problem I have had relying on reviews stemmed from a jcpenney purchase... Everyone said the plus size common genes jeans ran very small. I wear a 24/26. I ordered the 3x (26/28) & they were HUGE! I just ordered the 2x (22/24) petite stretchy jeans from motherhood (im short) & a belly band. I dont really need the jeans yet but it wont be long. Some days my regular pants are so uncomfortable. I know I will be fine with the 2x maternity shirts from target, I just cant squeeze my ass into their size 18 jeanss. LoL I can return my pants in store if theres an issue, hopefully they will fit well


----------



## Marisa08

Keslinger...where they the skinny jean stretchy pants from Motherhood? I got a 2x and they are really big on me. Well in the thigh area and they fall down a bit. All the other tops I have bought have been just like the reviews said. Wish the stores carried a better plus selection. I wish JC Pennys had their plus sizes in stores period. So hard to order online. Hope you had a Merry Christmas!

Marisa


----------



## KendraNoell

Marissa she put on her post they were from Motherhood maybe she has a different body type and hopefully they will fit? I hate buying online but we really don't have many options :(


----------



## KEslinger

the ones I had gotten from JCPenney I had to order online (they don't sell their plus size line in the stores). The brand I had gotten was called Common Jeans, they were bootcut. EVERY SINGLE RATING said they ran small so I figured I'd go with the 26/28. Most people had bought them in their first trimester and said that it wouldn't last them long because they were so snug.

the ones I just ordered and should be getting in a few days are 2x (22/24) from Motherhood. They're the plus size petite super stretch (or something like that) bootcut jeans. Most said they ran true to size but 1 or 2 said they were a little big. I got them in 2 different colors, and also a black belly band. If they don't fit I can return them to the store and get something else (that I'll probably have to have hemmed because they most likely won't carry the petite for my short self)... maybe they'll be able to order something to the store if it doesn't work. Haha.

I love that I can fit into the target/old navy tops... it's just the jeans I'm having a problem with. So, I figure it 26/28 is too big, and 18 is too small. the 22/24 might be the best bet. LOL.


----------



## SaucySac38

I live in a VERY small town so most of my shopping will be on the Internet or if we happen to get over the mountain to a bigger city. I did get to a Motherhood Maternity and picked up a few jeans and a shirt and a friend gave me a few more shirts. I don't need them yet but my regular jeans are starting to get a little snug.

1st midwife appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Marisa08

I live in San Diego, not a small town, and it's still hard to find plus maternity clothes. Motherhood is about the only place and they have a small in store selection. I just ordered some tops from old navy. Keeping my fingers crossed they fit well. 

I am sure you are super excited for your appt tomorrow. Make sure you update us on how it goes :)

Marisa


----------



## KendraNoell

Old Navy's tops have been pretty great and usually run super big. I wear an XL everywhere else but their XL t-shirts or flowy-type shirts are generally too big in XL. Love the temporary confidence boost though buying a size smaller LOL.


----------



## KEslinger

Super concerned about my 1 hour Glucola test.
My fasting is always a little bit higher than it should be. This morning at home it was 107. I drank their crappy orange glucola and waited. I started feeling hot and nauseated. I took my blood sugar there with my glucometer at it read 197! (That was right before my 1 hour draw) WTF. I've been doing my own carb trials with food and it's never EVER been that high. Usually after 1 hour I'm at about 145 and after 2 hours at 120. Those strips expire(d) 12/11, not sure if that had anything to do with it or maybe there was something on my hand. But 30 minutes later (@ home with new test strips) my blood sugar was 127, 30 minutes after that 101. I e-mailed my doctor (to let her know ahead of time and not look like I'm trying to get out of it) as that's a big concern if my blood sugar dropped so flippin' quickly after that. I'm still monitoring it over here... I'm going to check it again in about 15 minutes. If those numbers are true than that means that I can control my blood sugar with what I eat and that I don't have gestational diabetes at this point - I don't watch it as closely as I should but I watch it closely enough to know that I've never been that high before. If I failed this test I will go on to have the 3 hour done. If I pass the 3 hour I'll be retested at 24-27 weeks with the 1 hour test (followed by the 3 hour if I fail it). I'll let you guys know when I get my official results (usually in about a day). =\


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love Old Navy! Will have to check out there maternity section once I start showing


----------



## Marisa08

I just ordered some tops from Old Navy last night and they already shipped today! Hoping they fit OK. 

I had a drs appointment this morning. He did a quick u/s and I got to see my baby! SO amazing! The baby was moving it's arms and legs all over. I haven't had a scan since I was 8 weeks so to see a 'baby' on the screen was priceless. You never get tired of seeing your baby on an u/s. This is my fourth child and it still blows me away...the miracle of life! Totally on :cloud9: today. I have gained just a couple of pounds. For me that is really good. My last three pregnancies I typically gain 10-15 pounds the first tri. So I am really excited. Funny thing is I haven't really gained much and I can't wear any of my regular pants. I still can wear some of my tops but the are starting to get short. I feel like that I am at that awkward stage. Hope you are all feeling well!!

Marisa


----------



## lcTaylor

KEslinger,

I hope that spike turns out to be a fluke or misread. Did you have diabetes prior to being pregnant? 

I'm super nervous right now. I have my first u/s appointment tomorrow! I'm very excited to see my little baby, but I keep reading these awful stories about the baby never developing and the body not aborting it... I'm trying not to think that way, but I'm so scared. This is our miracle baby and I just want everything to be fine.


----------



## KEslinger

Hopefully this computer will work long enough for me to post.
I'm not sure why my body reacted that way... I ATE more carbs/sugars than that this after noon and 1 hour post meal was 131, 2 hours post meal was 120. I think the body responds differently to the glucola. I requested skipping the 3 hour test this time and then next time skipping the 1 hour and just doing the 3 hour test at 24-27 weeks. I'm waiting for my doctor to email me back. After I got home my blood sugar evened out and held steady at about 101-110 until I ate again which is perfect. I was diagnosed with prediabetes solely on my fasting numbers that are always slightly elevated (101-116) no matter what I ate or how long ago I had eaten. We'll see. I was worried about it but seeing what my body does with food that I normally eat is very reassuring. 25% of pregnant women don't pass the 1 hour test but go on to pass the 3 hour with flying colors. I don't have a working computer right now (desk top crashed, lap top is acting up again) so I may be able to post from my phone during my lunch or after work or from the work computer when no one is in the office. LOL. Pain in my butt. I'd much prefer to watch my glucose at home for now and let me doctor know if there are any changes and go from there. We'll see what she says.


----------



## lcTaylor

Well, it sounds like you are very aware of what your body is doing! Even if you are diagnosed with gestational diabetes, you'll probably be able to control it with diet alone. My sister had gestational diabetes during her second pregnancy and she was able to control it completely with her diet. She had to test, just like you are, but she wasn't on any medication. As soon as she delivered, no more diabetes. She's fine now. Gestational diabetes is so weird!


----------



## CaliGinger

I couldn't find this thread anywhere and then I finally figured out I could check the user cp. Ill catch up on all the pages I've missed but I just wanted to say hello!!


----------



## CaliGinger

I caught up! Congrats keslinger on the little girl. :) what a beautiful name.


----------



## KEslinger

LOL @ CaliGinger... that's the only way I can find it, too. & thanks for the compliment on the name, we love it.

Are you going to find out the sex of your baby?

I'm so frustrated about that glucose test. It turns out my result was 156 (they made me do the 1 hour test even though we all knew I'd fail it). I asked my doctor if I could continue monitoring it at home since I know what it's doing and I'd be able to tell if something else were going on and she said no, that I need to complete the glucose test with the 3 hour test. =\ She said that she knows I have some mild glucose intolerance (duh! PCOS and no meds) but they have to prove that it's not gestational diabetes (my other numbers at home proved that)... I only have 1 vein that they poke for blood, which is pretty beat up now. You're supposed to start low with it and then go higher but they started high and then the second person poked lower. Bleh. I have to wait for a nurse to call me from Kaiser with the instructions for the 3 hour test. I'm glad to know I'll pass it but now, on top of that, I'm just looking at another one in the future between 24 & 26 weeks. She said next time we can skip the 1 hour and just do the 3 hour. I know instructions include eating a high carb diet for a few days before so your body is used to working with the sugars and it's not as big of a shock to it. I felt SO sick from the spike of BG and then that sudden drop. Oh well. Hopefully they'll let me do it Friday, otherwise I'm looking at sometime next week or later whenever I can get a day off.


----------



## CaliGinger

We're staying team yellow. I love surprises and this way we won't have any gendered clothes/toys to deal with before the baby's here. We're already letting family know that we love bright and bold colors and patterns in any color. :) So excited! We finally told the family and while some Were happier than others we got a generally positive reaction. 

That glucose tests sounds absolutely awful, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lcTaylor

I went to the doctor yesterday and everything is going good. I've lost 1 lb. and my blood pressure was 133/67. That's high for me, I'm usually at 110-115/60. The nurse asked if I was nervous. I said YES! I'm dying to see if there's really a baby in me! Everything went great and we were so relieved to see a baby and a heartbeat! It was amazing! I cried as soon as I saw it. The doctor said everything is looking great and gave me a prescription to help with my nausea. And it couldn't have been sooner because today at work I was in the bathroom, dry-heaving and crying. I came home early and took the medicine. It worked so fast and then I slept for 2 hours! I've had nausea for the past 3 weeks or so, but it hit me hard today. It was awful!

But here are some pictures!
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11









photo-2.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Marisa08

AWWW... Congrats LC! I love the picture of you and your hubby...so cute <3


----------



## KEslinger

I do my 3 hour test tomorrow. Sometime tonight between 10 and 12 I have to eat half a sandwich and drink a glass of milk. =\ Lame. I'm never up that late... more so on a night after I've been at work from 6am to 6pm. Oh well... it's for the baby, right? LOL


----------



## SaucySac38

Lovely pictures! Congratulations on seeing your peanut.

Decided to go with the midwife we interviewed. The birthing center is about 1 1/2 hours away but I am not concerned. The drive is pretty and I have a summer due date so driving through the mountains should be uneventful. It was so peaceful and homey there. I liked it a lot. 

She did not have any issues with my size or age and said the real information is my medical history (which is pretty boring) and my health (which is pretty good)! So, we have an appointment for our first actual appointment on 1/9 and then a dating u/s on 1/13 to make sure of our due date.

Yesterday, I had some light brown discharge and freaked out. I have not had any bleeding at all since my last period. I know it is common but I still lost it thinking I might be m/c. I had no cramping and the spotting was only once when I wiped (sorry if tmi) and has not happened again.

So, today, I have been an emotional wreck and every little twinge in my abdomen has me concerned. Just trying to relax and not fret.


----------



## KendraNoell

Saucy, bleeding or spotting is completely normal if you're not having really bad cramps with it. I don't know if you have read from page one but KEslinger had some major bleeding issues as well early on and her pregnancy is going as smooth as can be now! You're still so early your body is probably still adjusting :)


----------



## SaucySac38

I did read from the beginning and it gives me hope to read all of your stories. Just a nervous first timer here.


----------



## KendraNoell

Has anyone started using a maternity support belt? My Dr prescribed me one today for the stretching pains. Half my mommy friends don't even know what that is. I am assuming its just because I carry so much weight in my stomach anyway, that its definitely noticeable now that baby is starting to put on weight. It's getting uncomfortable to get up and walk and whatnot. Waaay too early for that crap LOL.


----------



## KEslinger

SaucySac38 said:


> Lovely pictures! Congratulations on seeing your peanut.
> 
> Decided to go with the midwife we interviewed. The birthing center is about 1 1/2 hours away but I am not concerned. The drive is pretty and I have a summer due date so driving through the mountains should be uneventful. It was so peaceful and homey there. I liked it a lot.
> 
> She did not have any issues with my size or age and said the real information is my medical history (which is pretty boring) and my health (which is pretty good)! So, we have an appointment for our first actual appointment on 1/9 and then a dating u/s on 1/13 to make sure of our due date.
> 
> Yesterday, I had some light brown discharge and freaked out. I have not had any bleeding at all since my last period. I know it is common but I still lost it thinking I might be m/c. I had no cramping and the spotting was only once when I wiped (sorry if tmi) and has not happened again.
> 
> So, today, I have been an emotional wreck and every little twinge in my abdomen has me concerned. Just trying to relax and not fret.

Kendra is right! I actually had bleeding starting around ovulation for WEEKS AND WEEKS. Brown, pink, red, small clots, you name it. If you're not soaking through a pad in an hour the doctors aren't worried. Mild cramping is fine too. Twinges, normal. :) I'm 17 weeks today and still have spotting off and on. I have/had a subchorionic hematoma that wasn't diagnosed until my NT scan at 13 weeks. The placenta moved away from it so it won't cause harm to our baby, they expect me to have more bleeding, maybe even small clots (which I do still get), but they do expect it to go away on it's own. Fingers crossed that it does. 

I just came back from my 3 hour GTT... ANNOYING. 3 hours, 6 sticks, and lots of repositioning later... LOL, I need to eat, I'm getting cranky. I know I didn't pass the first hour, not sure about the second, and I KNOW I passed the third. We'll see!


----------



## KEslinger

Oh! And, I've felt flutters and what not in the previous weeks but definitely felt movement today (that can't be passed off onto something else!). <3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies, can't wait till I can feel flutters :cloud9:

I got my 2nd beta back today.. It was 944, doubling time is 35 hours! Think I might finally have my forever baby :)


----------



## KEslinger

We are starting to plan my shower...my sis worries me some saying she doesnt believe my early scan... We have an anatomy scan in less than 2 weeks so we will see.


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow we haven't even started planning my shower yet.


----------



## KEslinger

My sister is planning it, I'm kind of a control freak. LOL Not so much control, but I want to like the decorations and invites, ya know? If she stays a girl we're going with a gorgeous butterfly theme that matches the crib set. She's already picked out a place and what not. It'll be nice. We had a lot of differences in opinions at first but I've backed off a bunch and have come around to her ideas.


----------



## Rosered52

lcTaylor said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday and everything is going good. I've lost 1 lb. and my blood pressure was 133/67. That's high for me, I'm usually at 110-115/60. The nurse asked if I was nervous. I said YES! I'm dying to see if there's really a baby in me! Everything went great and we were so relieved to see a baby and a heartbeat! It was amazing! I cried as soon as I saw it. The doctor said everything is looking great and gave me a prescription to help with my nausea. And it couldn't have been sooner because today at work I was in the bathroom, dry-heaving and crying. I came home early and took the medicine. It worked so fast and then I slept for 2 hours! I've had nausea for the past 3 weeks or so, but it hit me hard today. It was awful!
> 
> But here are some pictures!

Love the pics! 

Are you taking zofran? That's what I've usedwhen it's gotten bad, andit's been so helpful.


----------



## CaliGinger

We went for my 16 week appointment yesterday and my doctor was a complete &!:#:#*@*?!!! My OH was in the room as he wanted to hear the heartbeat and the doctor only let us hear four beats! FOUR! He then asked me how I was doing and I told him about my crippling left hip pain so he moved my leg around and said it was normal, and to just take two tylenol twice a day. Oh and do yoga. I asked about an anatomy scan and he said our insurance only pays for two scans and I have to wait until 32 weeks for the 4D. I don't want a 4D and I asked if we could do a 20 week scan instead and he said yes. When I tried to book it the receptionist wouldn't let me! She told.me the 4D scan is a courtesy and thus is not covered by insurance, so we cant elect a different one. So basically state insurance only covers 1 scan. According to my horrible doctor's office, that is. And the NT scan was covered through a study I'm part of, so I technically haven't had any scans through my insurance ...my OH is totally with me now aboutnmy doctor being an absolute a$$. :(


----------



## KEslinger

Lame. :( sorry your doc is an ass. 


I hate spotting, btw.


----------



## EmzLouise

Hi ladies!

Posted on here months ago but have been so preoccupied I forgot about it :( how are my lovely curvy ladies doing?

This is my 21 week bump :happydance: finally kinda showing! I carry most of my weight on my tummy.

Also, before I got pregnant I lost 2st, and since being pregnant I've lost nearly 7lb! How very odd LOL happened to my mum aswell.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled copy.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lcTaylor

Rosered52 said:


> lcTaylor said:
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor yesterday and everything is going good. I've lost 1 lb. and my blood pressure was 133/67. That's high for me, I'm usually at 110-115/60. The nurse asked if I was nervous. I said YES! I'm dying to see if there's really a baby in me! Everything went great and we were so relieved to see a baby and a heartbeat! It was amazing! I cried as soon as I saw it. The doctor said everything is looking great and gave me a prescription to help with my nausea. And it couldn't have been sooner because today at work I was in the bathroom, dry-heaving and crying. I came home early and took the medicine. It worked so fast and then I slept for 2 hours! I've had nausea for the past 3 weeks or so, but it hit me hard today. It was awful!
> 
> But here are some pictures!
> 
> Love the pics!
> 
> Are you taking zofran? That's what I've usedwhen it's gotten bad, andit's been so helpful.Click to expand...

Yeah, he put me on zofran. That stuff is amazing! I've only taken it once, I can deal with a lot of the nausea, ginger tea helps me a ton! But that day at work, oh man, I would have been so, so miserable if I didn't have that!


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you ladies for a great thread. We are no longer pregnant so I will probably be more of a lurker until something changes for us. The worst new year's ever.


----------



## KendraNoell

*hugs* so sorry :(


----------



## SaucySac38

Thanks Kendra.


----------



## lcTaylor

I'm so sorry Saucy! :( Sending you lots of love and prayers.


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you LC.


----------



## Rosered52

SaucySac38 said:


> Thank you ladies for a great thread. We are no longer pregnant so I will probably be more of a lurker until something changes for us. The worst new year's ever.

Aw, I'm so sorry. Hope to see you back soon, take good care of yourself.


----------



## Marisa08

Sorry Saucy :(. Hugs!


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you Rosered and Marisa.


----------



## lcTaylor

Last night I started having some cramping and pain in my lower abdomen and dizziness every time I stood or sat up from laying. I woke up this morning feeling the same way. I called to make an appointment with ob/gyn, but before making an appointment they wanted me to be assessed by a nurse. After talking to the nurse, I was to stay home, in bed, laying on the side that had pain. The nurse suspects the pain is ligament pain and the dizziness isn't so bad that he was worried. Of course, if anything gets worse, I need to go to the ER or urgent care. So, I stayed home, I have an appointment tomorrow with ob/gyn, and now my right hip hurts from laying on it all day! No symptoms got worse, none got better :[ Luckily my boss was surprisingly supportive (I was a bit worried because I left work early on Thursday because of vomiting, then was off Friday-Monday, and now called in Tuesday and maybe Wednesday...) but he actually called me after work today to see if I was feeling better and to make sure everything was going to be ok :) From the fatigue, the nausea, and now the dizziness and pains... I'm ready for the second trimester. Have any of you had dizziness or ligament pain? What helped?


----------



## KEslinger

Just got my maternity jeans from motherhood. The petite 2x fit awesome. I am a bit bloated today but I know I will need them after week 22 for sure when my uterus passes my belly button. I wanted them now... Waiting for the day I cant zip my other jeans! Haha. They are stretchy and fit really well... I would say that they run pretty true to size. Im not sure if they are available in store... I think I will be buying my shirts from target and old navy since tops go to xxl and are cheaper. I have a vouple of gift cards to use at other plus size stores... Going to try and find empire waisted shirts lol. Oh! And the belly nand really helps smoothh out the rolls.


----------



## KEslinger

17w6d. End of the 4th month... hopefully at the end of week 22 my belly will be more rounded/pronounced and I look more pregnant. These pants really smooth out the "B". This is the first pic I've taken of my "bump" and will follow up with one around 22 weeks as well.


----------



## KEslinger

Sorry the pics are huge, had to upload a different way this time.


----------



## KendraNoell

You look beautiful :) I don't know how I feel about belly bands, maybe because I am between the two sizes, I am stuck between the L and XL and the L is way too tight and the XL not tight enough, so neither one does for me what it should. I'm always hiking my pants up too. I hate having all gut and no butt, that's for sure. Your jeans look cute are those the Motherhood ones?


----------



## KEslinger

Yup! & I got the motherhood tummy sleeve, for more support with your size get the regular size. I have the plus, it isnt tight enough yet but does help to smooth things out or at least help it appear that way. Cant wait til my belly pops more later. Totally jealous of your bump!!!


----------



## Marisa08

You look great KEslinger!


----------



## Rosered52

Great pics, KE! You look like a lovely pregnant lady.


----------



## jules7521

had to poke my nose in and say hi again :)
KEslinger you look awesome :) what a pretty bump! I refuse to have my pic taken right now so kudos to you for being so brave hehe. I have grown to the size of a house >.<

Glad to see everyone is doing so well!


----------



## KEslinger

@jules, do it! Without those pants I have a huge B belly. I am almost halfway through the pregnancy and thats the first picture I have taken. I didnt want to regret it. Remember, here, we are all plus-size ladies. No judgment. :)


----------



## KEslinger

From here on out I will take a picture at the end of each "month"... Next at 22+6 :)


----------



## KEslinger

I cant wear those pants all day yet. Itd be different if the panel were thicker/more supportive... Right now they tend to slowly go down, just the panel, not the pants, lol. The belly band helps. Til my bellyis bigger I will only wear them out, not to work or anything.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I can't do panel stuff either. It sucks. I'm constantly hiking myself up and the bands/panels roll down. Ugh.


----------



## CaliGinger

I had sort of a weird week. Tuesday morning I woke up for work and instead of vomiting bile I was vomiting blood. Freaked me out so I went to the doctor and saw a different one. He prescribed a horrible drug that I haven't even taken, lol. Said it was irritation from the morning sickness. My blood pressure was also very low, and he said that's why ive been soooooooo exhausted. I'm on additional vitamins now and an adjusted diet. I had also managed to lose 4lbs over the weekend?!? So the doctor will be tracking my weight more closely. Ive also had disappearing bump syndrome- i wake up with a tiny bump and by the end of the day i look pregnant. Every morning its gone, until on Thursday I woke up and my bump was still there. Yay! 

We're off to babies r us to look at strollers. :)


----------



## lcTaylor

KendraNoell said:


> Yeah I can't do panel stuff either. It sucks. I'm constantly hiking myself up and the bands/panels roll down. Ugh.

If you can sew, try making these: https://www.makeit-loveit.com/2010/10/maternity-band.html

I'm really interested in these because you can make them perfectly sized to you and your preferences! I haven't tried to make any yet, but I will as soon as I pick up some knits.


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali- how do you know if its a horrible drug if you have never taken it? Just curious.

And your bump sounds like a food/constipation bump LOL


----------



## CaliGinger

KendraNoell said:


> Cali- how do you know if its a horrible drug if you have never taken it? Just curious.
> 
> And your bump sounds like a food/constipation bump LOL

Its a horrible drug because I cant eat/drink for an hour before I take it and 2-3 hours after. I'm supposed to take it three times a day...:shrug: the side effects are kidney issues, nausea and vomiting, constipation, loose stools, headache, back pain...I've just made my diet very bland instead to give my throat/stomach time to heal.

I would have thought the same thing about my bump except it's been there the past three mornings (so not food) and i haven't been constipated at all since ive been eating total and drinking apple juice. My bump has just finally arrived! Ill take a picture tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## CaliGinger

If you ladies have a forever 21 near you they have buy one get one free clearance again, and all of their maternity line is on clearance. I got 5 pairs of jeans, a starter kit (leggings/belly panel/tank top) and two extra belly panels for $38 total. I fit into their size 30 maternity jeans and the starter kit is a medium. The belly panels that were not in the kit are snug since they're a medium/large but they're not uncomfortable. I'm wearing one right now and it really firmed and rounded out my belly. Their jeans aren't the full panel jeans either, so they don't slip down.

I also saw dresses, rolldown exercise pants and toooooons of maternity leggings. The dresses go up to 3x now, even in non maternity sizes. I normally don't shop at forever 21 too much because their clothes don't last, but for pregnancy it's great. 

I was a 16US prepregnancy, and I fit into target's Liz lange size 12 or 14 pants now.


----------



## KendraNoell

Forever 21 has a maternity line?!?! OMG!

And Cali I think I misunderstood your baby bump thing, you made it sound like it gets bigger at night, which all of ours do I think :)


----------



## xautumno

Hi ladies! I've been lurking for a while but I had kind of a serious question to ask...

I have just missed my 2 AF (last on started 11/10/11) but I am getting nothing but BFN. I have had a few symptoms here & there. I had dull achey cramps from 12/3 - 12/25 & now they've tapered off, but I still feel them every now & then. 
I've heard that weight & having a "borderline" under active thyroid can sometimes effect a positive test. I've also heard of something called a "cryptic pregnancy". I've also been told my weight (225 lbs @ 5'3") can cause this. 

I was just wondering if any of you ladies had experienced any of this.


----------



## KEslinger

xautumno said:


> Hi ladies! I've been lurking for a while but I had kind of a serious question to ask...
> 
> I have just missed my 2 AF (last on started 11/10/11) but I am getting nothing but BFN. I have had a few symptoms here & there. I had dull achey cramps from 12/3 - 12/25 & now they've tapered off, but I still feel them every now & then.
> I've heard that weight & having a "borderline" under active thyroid can sometimes effect a positive test. I've also heard of something called a "cryptic pregnancy". I've also been told my weight (225 lbs @ 5'3") can cause this.
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you ladies had experienced any of this.

I'm 5'4ish (lol,3" & 3/4) and weight a bunch more than you. I'm 276.7 right now (I weigh in weekly at home) and I'm 18 weeks pregnant. I haven't gained a pound since becoming pregnant. I won't have the best answer for you here, I got my BFP before my AF was due. There are many things that can cause you to miss periods, hormonal imbalances included. Since you've now missed 2 periods I would contact your gynecologist and get the ball rolling to figure out what's going on. Sometimes your body can think it's pregnant and not be, sometimes the egg may have implanted somewhere else causing low hcg levels (though most of the time those are still detectable on HPTs). You may want to have them run some bloodwork including hcg (they won't want to but you'll need to insist), and also doing an ultrasound to rule out any other factors. While I was TTC I read a lot about a lot because I was always hoping I'd be pregnant and it wouldn't show up... so you read things like the person who didn't know for months and months because all the tests were negative and finally they found a baby on ultrasound. I have PCOS but my body was doing a decent job at regulating my periods and what not, I just wasn't ovulating every cycle. My sister has it as well, and her periods have stretched further and further apart. Another close friend used to have to take medication to bring on her periods. I know a few people, personally, who didn't get a BFP until they were almost 3 months along. All in all, I'd say go to the docs and get checked out! That way you can find out if you're pregnant or if there's something else going on. Best of luck. Hope to see you active in here soon!


----------



## xautumno

KEslinger said:


> xautumno said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I've been lurking for a while but I had kind of a serious question to ask...
> 
> I have just missed my 2 AF (last on started 11/10/11) but I am getting nothing but BFN. I have had a few symptoms here & there. I had dull achey cramps from 12/3 - 12/25 & now they've tapered off, but I still feel them every now & then.
> I've heard that weight & having a "borderline" under active thyroid can sometimes effect a positive test. I've also heard of something called a "cryptic pregnancy". I've also been told my weight (225 lbs @ 5'3") can cause this.
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you ladies had experienced any of this.
> 
> I'm 5'4ish (lol,3" & 3/4) and weight a bunch more than you. I'm 276.7 right now (I weigh in weekly at home) and I'm 18 weeks pregnant. I haven't gained a pound since becoming pregnant. I won't have the best answer for you here, I got my BFP before my AF was due. There are many things that can cause you to miss periods, hormonal imbalances included. Since you've now missed 2 periods I would contact your gynecologist and get the ball rolling to figure out what's going on. Sometimes your body can think it's pregnant and not be, sometimes the egg may have implanted somewhere else causing low hcg levels (though most of the time those are still detectable on HPTs). You may want to have them run some bloodwork including hcg (they won't want to but you'll need to insist), and also doing an ultrasound to rule out any other factors. While I was TTC I read a lot about a lot because I was always hoping I'd be pregnant and it wouldn't show up... so you read things like the person who didn't know for months and months because all the tests were negative and finally they found a baby on ultrasound. I have PCOS but my body was doing a decent job at regulating my periods and what not, I just wasn't ovulating every cycle. My sister has it as well, and her periods have stretched further and further apart. Another close friend used to have to take medication to bring on her periods. I know a few people, personally, who didn't get a BFP until they were almost 3 months along. All in all, I'd say go to the docs and get checked out! That way you can find out if you're pregnant or if there's something else going on. Best of luck. Hope to see you active in here soon!Click to expand...

I have an appointment on Tuesday at 1:45. Hopefully I will get an answer. I told them I wanted an u/s on the phone & they seemed pretty agreeable about it. I guess we will just have to wait & see. 

OH thinks I'm pregnant. He's got two boys already & he says I've been "off my rocker emotional".


----------



## KEslinger

Good luck!!! & definitely keep us posted. :)


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if I can join you? I just got my bfp early this week so I'm still very early in my pregnancy, I am around the 300lb mark so I am a little concerned about any problems I may come across due to my weight.

I hope it's not too personal but can I ask if anyone has felt baby moving yet? and if so, how many weeks did you start feeling it?

Thank you xxx


----------



## KEslinger

Being bigger wont stop YOU from feeling baby but it can take longer to feel it externally. I have felt only flutters from week 14 or 15 (i think). Still only feel very slight movement now. Most people can expect to start feeling baby between 18-22 weeks (normal) but some feel it earlier, some later. Everytime I think I feel her and I concentrate on it, it stops. They also say it goes from flutters to kicks overnight. As I typed that I swear I felt a few "flicks".


----------



## Bells n Bump

Thank you for your reply. I can't wait to actually feel something, although my first goal is to see a heartbeat, I can't wait for my first scan, I'm seeing the doctor tomorrow to hopefully get booked in for an early scan, I'm so excited!! xxx


----------



## KEslinger

Good luck! I feel a little flick every now and then but most movement I feel feels kinda like a twinge... She is really active right now. Lots of twinges/flicks going from side to side... Not constant but there. You should feel baby more when youre laying down or sitting relaxing. Apparently our movements lull them to sleep, but when we are more still its party time. lol


----------



## KendraNoell

I started feeling very large kicks on New Years Day. I was almost exactly 21 weeks, and I am bigger as well. I carry all my weight in my stomach and I figured that would affect what I was feeling. Less than a week later I can feel them from the outside. If the baby is head up then they are kicking almost at your pubic bone, and at least for me I don't carry as much weight there than I do up by my belly button. I know when the baby is bigger and flips over I will feel kicks up higher but as for right now that's why I am able to feel them.


----------



## Marisa08

Welcome Bell! With my last one I remember being 20 weeks laying in bed feeling like the baby was doing flips inside my tummy nitnis such an amazing experience!

Officially in 2 tri today!!!! So excited. In three weeks I can find out what this little one is :). Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## KEslinger

@Kendra, LOVE your new pic!

So, there we are... sitting waiting for a burger. I'm just drinking my Sprite... and I felt something. I think I felt the baby ROLL OVER. I felt this brief dragging sensation (like one of the light movements I've been feeling but dragging) for what I would assume to be an inch or two towards the right and at the same time felt this like pushing/wave motion towards the middle of my belly (babys butt, perhaps?). I felt a little bit more a little bit later, like that dragging again but super quick. 

Now just a few fluttery-twinges. =)

I don't feel her all the time and some days I don't really notice her much at all... but I absolutely love those moments when I do. 

Anatomy scan on Wednesday. Fingers crossed. We'll see if she remains a girl. My sister has me going insane about that. We already have girl stuff so I have my fingers crossed that nothing has sprouted in the meantime.


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> Welcome Bell! With my last one I remember being 20 weeks laying in bed feeling like the baby was doing flips inside my tummy nitnis such an amazing experience!
> 
> Officially in 2 tri today!!!! So excited. In three weeks I can find out what this little one is :). Hope you all had a great weekend!




Congrats on making it to the second trimester!!! 

Are you hoping for any gender in particular? We were happy with whatever but since we found out it's a girl at a 3D scan we're hoping it stays the same for the anatomy scan. LOL. We've bought some gender specific stuff. 

I'll be at work Monday & Tuesday with a super early morning Tuesday so I won't be on as much but I will be checking in from my phone. =)


----------



## Vixx

I felt my first movements at 16+4 weeks, which is apparently quite early for a 1st pregnancy with anterior placenta; but I'm not complaining, it's amazing :)
Really looking forward to feeling them on the outside now so that DH can join in too. He was a bit disappointed to miss hearing the heartbeat when I did (routine midwife appt) so I bought a doppler (amazing price off ebay btw) to surprise him, he had a daft grin on his face for ages afterwards, and now he's bugging me as to when he'll feel the kicks :lol:.

We have our anomaly scan on the 25th and will hopefully confirm that we're having the little boy we've been suspecting. However if LO is uncooperative this time, we have a scan every 4 weeks (over zealous consultant?), so should find out at some point :happydance:


----------



## CaliGinger

I felt some movement at 16+5, and have felt movementa few more times since then. I also have an anterior placenta so I only felt some on my sides and not in the middle of my belly. 

My doctor still says no to the 20 week anatomy scan so I'm going to see how much it is to pay out of pocket. I really want that particular scan to check that everything is okay so far.


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali why doesn't your Dr want to do the 20 week?


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger- thank you! Someone suggested I use it as my baby shower invite. Looking into it :)


----------



## Marisa08

KEslinger said:


> Marisa08 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Bell! With my last one I remember being 20 weeks laying in bed feeling like the baby was doing flips inside my tummy nitnis such an amazing experience!
> 
> Officially in 2 tri today!!!! So excited. In three weeks I can find out what this little one is :). Hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on making it to the second trimester!!!
> 
> Are you hoping for any gender in particular? We were happy with whatever but since we found out it's a girl at a 3D scan we're hoping it stays the same for the anatomy scan. LOL. We've bought some gender specific stuff.
> 
> I'll be at work Monday & Tuesday with a super early morning Tuesday so I won't be on as much but I will be checking in from my phone. =)Click to expand...

Well I have three boys. So I am not going to lie that I would love to have a little girl. But another boy would be a blessing too! My youngest son is 18 months so I have everything I could need for a boy. Now if it is a girl...watch out! lol I think my husband is scared that I buy everything in site :) My friends keep joking that if it is a girl I won't need a baby shower because I will have bought everything before then :) A healthy baby is all that is important :)


----------



## Crownjewelz

Hello ladies! Im new to this thread. Just thought I would poke my head and see how it is in here. Im a size 16 US size and Im pretty worried about how much Im going to gain with this pregnancy.


----------



## KendraNoell

I haven't even gained 10 lbs yet and I eat like I won't ever eat again. I wouldn't stress too much :)


----------



## niknik1more

iv put on about 6lb would like it to be alot less lol


----------



## KendraNoell

6 is not bad at all for being halfway through almost!


----------



## Rikki

I'd like to join this thread too, if I may.

I'm a UK size 18/20 and the largest I've ever been. I really don't want to get any bigger so will have to watch what I'm eating to make sure I don't gain too much. I am considering joining Slimming World (which is fine with permission of your midwife if your BMI is over 30), but I'm just going to see how I get along by myself for a while.


----------



## Marisa08

Crownjewelz said:


> Hello ladies! Im new to this thread. Just thought I would poke my head and see how it is in here. Im a size 16 US size and Im pretty worried about how much Im going to gain with this pregnancy.

It always scares me too! My previous three pregnancies I gained a lot! About 60 lbs! But the good news for me was that I would lose about 40 in the first month. Kinda weird. But it still left me with 10-20 lbs to lose on my own which I wasn't always successful at. Usually in my first tri I gain about 15 lbs. But this time I really watching it and trying to be active. So I have gained only 4 lbs. Which I am ecstatic about! My goal is to gain no more that 20 lbs. Doing this all with making sure I eat enough for me and the baby but not over eating. Try not to stress and enjoy your pregnancy! You are only pregnant for the first time once. It is an amazing experience!


----------



## KEslinger

I'm almost halfway there! I lost 10 pounds from lmp to 13 weeks. I was eating normal, the baby realky doesnt need your extra calories at that time. Over the past 6 weeks I have gained 1.7 pounds, my weight has only flucuated slightly. My goal was to gain 10-15 pounds during this pregnancy. From here on out .5# a week is healthy, though my doctor says as long as the baby is growing as she should theyre not worried about the weight I dont gain. Like kendra, ive been eating like food is going out of style on some days, others im not too hungry at all.

Have any of you researched or picked a birthing method? I decided to go with lamaze. My insurance makes me take a childbirth class through them - sucks that its mandatory but costs. I decided to do Lamaze. It supports natural and medicated births. As much as I thought id go natural, my plan is a walking epidural. We are also telling people when I go into labor, and giving updates but I dont want anyone other than OH there for labor abd delivery. I want time to bond with and nurse baby before she is passed all over the room. If people decide to come and wait they will have to respect my wishes/needs and wait until they are invited in.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm finally starting to pack on the pounds and it scares me in a way, seeing the scale higher than its ever been, but its a natural thing that's going to happen, so I say embrace it. As you go into the third trimester you are going to be encouraged to put on some weight as it should be all baby that is causing the gain. Not gaining weight means you could be not nourishing the baby properly. Better to be safe than sorry, IMO.


----------



## lcTaylor

Crownjewelz said:


> Hello ladies! Im new to this thread. Just thought I would poke my head and see how it is in here. Im a size 16 US size and Im pretty worried about how much Im going to gain with this pregnancy.

Don't worry too much, you'll probably get morning sickness soon and lose weight anyway! I've lost 5 lbs since getting pregnant. I was having nausea all day long, so I wasn't eating much, but made a big effort to get in plenty of liquids. I'm just about 10 weeks now, feeling much better and can eat whatever sounds good at the moment, but I still can't eat much. I've actually started ordering children's meals when we go out because it's just too much food. My doctor hasn't said anything about my weight loss so far, but I'm sure if going into the 2nd tri and I'm still losing, he'll say something. But, just listen to your body, don't eat too much (it takes FOREVER to digest food now anyway! You'll feel full for a long time after eating) and eat what sounds good (it's kind of amazing that you start craving foods you need, mine have been fruit, milk, oatmeal, and ranch dressing or dip - I use veggies as the vehicle to eat the dip :)


----------



## CaliGinger

My doctor said insurance will only pay for two ultrasounds, so I will have one at 32 weeks. :(


----------



## CaliGinger

We'really hoping to do a water birth, maybe even a home birth with a midwife. I'll have to see exactly what my insurance will cover though. I did buy a groupon for prenatal yoga/massage so I'm excited for that. I just hope I'm not the hugest person there since the yoga studio is in the valley amd the last time I was there I felt like Mrs jumbo from Dumbo.


----------



## PrincessJ

YEY! I'm a prune!


----------



## KEslinger

Alyssa is still a girl!
Measuring exactly at 18+5. Big ol' belly despite my lack of weight gain (0 pounds! yay. lol) She looks great. HR: 160bpm.
At my next appointment there wasn't much to do... checked my weight, good news. blood pressure, right on target this time, though we are monitoring it at each appointment. Got to hear the heartbeat on doppler. And, the radiologist had already written the report, the baby looks great but because she was sleeping (in breech, face down) they couldn't get a good shot of her nose/lips. My doctor said everything else looks fine and she's healthy, but the radiologist will request another ultrasound. Doesn't bother me, I love to see her.
Next appointment. STUPID. Nutrition Consultation, went over everything I already know and nothing I didn't. I had to explain to her what my endocrinologist had taught me and told me about my fasting blood sugar. I had to explain to her that their diets don't work for me and even metformin didn't keep my fasting in check (it's never at a diabetic level, just slightly elevated)... $40 copay for NOTHING. Irritating. But, whatever. =) 

Next appointment is 2/8 for a recheck. We won't do the glucola test until 26 or 28 weeks. After 30 weeks they'll start rechecking every 2 weeks instead of every 4 weeks. I'm not sure when they're going to reschedule my ultrasound for. 

Did the hospital tour... decided that I'm not going to tour the second hospital, I'm going to stick with the one that's closer even though one of our clients from my work is an ob/gyn nurse there. It's a nice facility, it's convenient. Great birthing suites and nice postpartum rooms. They have 20 private and 6 semi private and they book the rooms on first come first serve. My only reservation would be getting that stupid semiprivate but it's highly unlikely that 26 women will be recovering at the same time at the same hospital. They fill the private rooms first, then fill the semi private ones with 1 person at a time until they have to double up (which has only had to be done once like 10 years ago... LOL). Great nursery, great NICU. Bunch of other perks too. They do have a room with a labor tub, they said it's usually the last to go and if you don't want to use it, you don't have to have a nonmedicated birth, you just stare at the tub. However, they do try to keep it open for those who request it - those wishing to have a non-medicated birth. The recovery for c-section room is lame. But you're only in it for a couple of hours.

Now I have to register for my other classes later (in April)... hoping to take my Lamaze in March/April, and the other preparing for childbirth class in April to early May (I want to take the expedited class, 2 days instead of 5 sessions). I'm skipping the midpregnancy class, only doing late pregnancy, breastfeeding, & newborn care. Soooooooooo much to do. LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

I haven't done any kind of tour or signed up for classes yet. Yikes.


----------



## CaliGinger

KEslinger said:


> Alyssa is still a girl!
> Measuring exactly at 18+5. Big ol' belly despite my lack of weight gain (0 pounds! yay. lol) She looks great. HR: 160bpm.
> At my next appointment there wasn't much to do... checked my weight, good news. blood pressure, right on target this time, though we are monitoring it at each appointment. Got to hear the heartbeat on doppler. And, the radiologist had already written the report, the baby looks great but because she was sleeping (in breech, face down) they couldn't get a good shot of her nose/lips. My doctor said everything else looks fine and she's healthy, but the radiologist will request another ultrasound. Doesn't bother me, I love to see her.
> Next appointment. STUPID. Nutrition Consultation, went over everything I already know and nothing I didn't. I had to explain to her what my endocrinologist had taught me and told me about my fasting blood sugar. I had to explain to her that their idiets don't work for me and even metformin didn't keep my fasting in check (it's never at a diabetic level, just slightly elevated)... $40 copay for NOTHING. Irritating. But, whatever. =)
> 
> Next appointment is 2/8 for a recheck. We won't do the glucola test until 26 or 28 weeks. After 30 weeks they'll start rechecking every 2 weeks instead of every 4 weeks. I'm not sure when they're going to reschedule my ultrasound for.
> 
> Did the hospital tour... decided that I'm not going to tour the second hospital, I'm going to stick with the one that's closer even though one of our clients from my work is an ob/gyn nurse there. It's a nice facility, it's convenient. Great birthing suites and nice postpartum rooms. They have 20 private and 6 semi private and they book the rooms on first come first serve. My only reservation would be getting that stupid semiprivate but it's highly unlikely that 26 women will be recovering at the same time at the same hospital. They fill the private rooms first, then fill the semi private ones with 1 person at a time until they have to double up (which has only had to be done once like 10 years ago... LOL). Great nursery, great NICU. Bunch of other perks too. They do have a room with a labor tub, they said it's usually the last to go and if you don't want to use it, you don't have to have a nonmedicated birth, you just stare at the tub. However, they do try to keep it open for those who request it - those wishing to have a non-medicated birth. The recovery for c-section room is lame. But you're only in it for a couple of hours.
> 
> Now I have to register for my other classes later (in April)... hoping to take my Lamaze in March/April, and the other preparing for childbirth class in April to early May (I want to take the expedited class, 2 days instead of 5 sessions). I'm skipping the midpregnancy class, only doing late pregnancy, breastfeeding, & newborn care. Soooooooooo much to do. LOL

Your hospital sounds awesome, may I ask which it is? If you don't want to post you could PM me. My family is being a little squicky about my 'crunchy' ideas of a birthing center and are really pushing for a hospital birth.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> Alyssa is still a girl!
> Measuring exactly at 18+5. Big ol' belly despite my lack of weight gain (0 pounds! yay. lol) She looks great. HR: 160bpm.
> At my next appointment there wasn't much to do... checked my weight, good news. blood pressure, right on target this time, though we are monitoring it at each appointment. Got to hear the heartbeat on doppler. And, the radiologist had already written the report, the baby looks great but because she was sleeping (in breech, face down) they couldn't get a good shot of her nose/lips. My doctor said everything else looks fine and she's healthy, but the radiologist will request another ultrasound. Doesn't bother me, I love to see her.
> Next appointment. STUPID. Nutrition Consultation, went over everything I already know and nothing I didn't. I had to explain to her what my endocrinologist had taught me and told me about my fasting blood sugar. I had to explain to her that their idiets don't work for me and even metformin didn't keep my fasting in check (it's never at a diabetic level, just slightly elevated)... $40 copay for NOTHING. Irritating. But, whatever. =)
> 
> Next appointment is 2/8 for a recheck. We won't do the glucola test until 26 or 28 weeks. After 30 weeks they'll start rechecking every 2 weeks instead of every 4 weeks. I'm not sure when they're going to reschedule my ultrasound for.
> 
> Did the hospital tour... decided that I'm not going to tour the second hospital, I'm going to stick with the one that's closer even though one of our clients from my work is an ob/gyn nurse there. It's a nice facility, it's convenient. Great birthing suites and nice postpartum rooms. They have 20 private and 6 semi private and they book the rooms on first come first serve. My only reservation would be getting that stupid semiprivate but it's highly unlikely that 26 women will be recovering at the same time at the same hospital. They fill the private rooms first, then fill the semi private ones with 1 person at a time until they have to double up (which has only had to be done once like 10 years ago... LOL). Great nursery, great NICU. Bunch of other perks too. They do have a room with a labor tub, they said it's usually the last to go and if you don't want to use it, you don't have to have a nonmedicated birth, you just stare at the tub. However, they do try to keep it open for those who request it - those wishing to have a non-medicated birth. The recovery for c-section room is lame. But you're only in it for a couple of hours.
> 
> Now I have to register for my other classes later (in April)... hoping to take my Lamaze in March/April, and the other preparing for childbirth class in April to early May (I want to take the expedited class, 2 days instead of 5 sessions). I'm skipping the midpregnancy class, only doing late pregnancy, breastfeeding, & newborn care. Soooooooooo much to do. LOL
> 
> Your hospital sounds awesome, may I ask which it is? If you don't want to post you could PM me. My family is being a little squicky about my 'crunchy' ideas of a birthing center and are really pushing for a hospital birth.Click to expand...

I have Kaiser for insurance so I go to one of their facilities. All of them, for the most part, push the classes and what not. They're free to members, I don't remember how much for non-members (some of them are for members only), the childbirth prep class, so far for me, is the only one that has a copay for it. I'm contemplating cancelling it and just going with the Lamaze class. I don't know, though. We'll see. I never really liked Kaiser, I did move recently, and transferred to a different hospital, different doctors, etc, and this experience has been a lot better.

There's nothing wrong with going to a birthing center if you're low risk!!! I keep going back and forth between a natural childbirth and a walking epidural (I don't want the full one). I think I had posted before, a RN friend of mine told me to remember "you don't get a trophy for going natural"... LOL made me laugh for a minute. I guess I need to figure it all out, or think about it some more. If I decide that I want to go natural I definitely want the labor tub. Kaiser doesn't do water births, but they will let you labor in the tub. They also ecourage you to move around, use a birthing ball, get in the shower, etc.


----------



## KEslinger

So, I thought that OH and I had discussed the whole no people during labor and delivery. Boy was I wrong. Apparently he didn't understand that I didn't want ANYONE in there... until after the baby is born. 

If I do have people come up to visit while I'm in labor (and at this point in time my doula friend and other conversations have helped me decide that I can try to go natural) how should I and when should I tell them to take a hike? I know there are different phases of labor and transitional is the worst (8-10cm)... so do I have people come up after I'm admitted and it isn't that bad? 

I know I can be in labor for hours, or even a day or so... LOL Why is deciding this so hard?


----------



## izzy29

Can I join u girls too? I am uk 18. Still carrying 1.5 stone from having my first baby so starting off not that far from my full term weight! I really don't want to put on much at all. I am exercising but have been all year and didn't lose any. I am worried they are going to give off to me at the hospital, or embarrass me in front of my oh about my weight at my first scan if I am lucky enough to make it to then. Also I think the will make me go consultant led rather than midwife led because of my weight.


----------



## Beeka

Hi ladies :)

I am quite overweight and pregnant with my second. I am off to the doctor tomorrow and I would like a home birth. Do you think they will say no because I am overweight? No problems delivering number one. I really hope they say it is ok!


----------



## niknik1more

if u dont mind me asking how over weight r u ?? i went up to 17st ish with my 3rd and i was ok to have my home birth :)


----------



## Beeka

niknik1more said:


> if u dont mind me asking how over weight r u ?? i went up to 17st ish with my 3rd and i was ok to have my home birth :)

I am 17 stone now. I was 16 with my first and didn't gain anything, in fact i lost weight when pregnant and after giving birth was down to 13.7. Put quite a lot on since then obviously :blush: But hoping to not gain this pregnancy either. x


----------



## niknik1more

i think u will be fine to have a home birth as long at ur bp dont go to high u should be fine good luck :) after i had my little girl i went down to 11.4 worked my ass off but put alot back on i think im going end up about 16 stone at the end of this one x


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger- I think what you need to do is include the visitor thing in your birth plan. I know at least at our hospital here you can let the nurses know when you do not want visitors anymore and they will get rid of them for you. I know that when my BFF was in labor the nurses kicked the family out around 9 cm because after 4cm she started dialating super fast.


----------



## CaliGinger

KEslinge said:

> I have Kaiser for insurance so I go to one of their facilities. All of them, for the most part, push the classes and what not. They're free to members, I don't remember how much for non-members (some of them are for members only), the childbirth prep class, so far for me, is the only one that has a copay for it. I'm contemplating cancelling it and just going with the Lamaze class. I don't know, though. We'll see. I never really liked Kaiser, I did move recently, and transferred to a different hospital, different doctors, etc, and this experience has been a lot better.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with going to a birthing center if you're low risk!!! I keep going back and forth between a natural childbirth and a walking epidural (I don't want the full one). I think I had posted before, a RN friend of mine told me to remember "you don't get a trophy for going natural"... LOL made me laugh for a minute. I guess I need to figure it all out, or think about it some more. If I decide that I want to go natural I definitely want the labor tub. Kaiser doesn't do water births, but they will let you labor in the tub. They also ecourage you to move around, use a birthing ball, get in the shower, etc.

Wow that's great. My OH's sister gave birth at our local Kaiser a few years ago and she had a horrific time. No private rooms, she wasn't allowed to get up at all while she was laboring, the nurses yelled at her if she needed to use the bathroom, no food or drink. The nurses were rude to all of us after the birth as well, and the only time they were nice is when they were trying to sell us the overpriced newborn photos. It's exactly those reasons that I don't want a hospital birth. I'm so glad that not all Kaisers are like that.


----------



## Marisa08

The Kaiser Hospital in San Diego is fantastic! Now you have a private birthing room but you may not have a private room after birth. But they are friendly they are almost overly nice! lol While I was there (just 18 months ago with my son) they were fabulous! I have heard though other Kaisers aren't so great. I love Kaiser :)


----------



## Marisa08

When did you ladies find out what you were having? 16 weeks? 20 weeks? Wondering if I would have luck with an early gender scan.


----------



## KEslinger

15+2 @ a 3d place. 18+5 @ my drs. Recheck scan tomorrow as baby was in the wrong position


----------



## KendraNoell

18 weeks on the nose.


----------



## KEslinger

To be more clear, they got a gender shot at my last ultrasound @18+5, but for the anatomy scan they want clear shots of everything, Alyssa was face down (and in breech) so they didn't get a clear shot of her face (with her hand in front of it) ... they'll be repeating it tomorrow. I'm going to ask if they can look at gender again and also get a good profile shot. =)


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> KEslinge said:
> 
> I have Kaiser for insurance so I go to one of their facilities. All of them, for the most part, push the classes and what not. They're free to members, I don't remember how much for non-members (some of them are for members only), the childbirth prep class, so far for me, is the only one that has a copay for it. I'm contemplating cancelling it and just going with the Lamaze class. I don't know, though. We'll see. I never really liked Kaiser, I did move recently, and transferred to a different hospital, different doctors, etc, and this experience has been a lot better.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with going to a birthing center if you're low risk!!! I keep going back and forth between a natural childbirth and a walking epidural (I don't want the full one). I think I had posted before, a RN friend of mine told me to remember "you don't get a trophy for going natural"... LOL made me laugh for a minute. I guess I need to figure it all out, or think about it some more. If I decide that I want to go natural I definitely want the labor tub. Kaiser doesn't do water births, but they will let you labor in the tub. They also ecourage you to move around, use a birthing ball, get in the shower, etc.
> 
> Wow that's great. My OH's sister gave birth at our local Kaiser a few years ago and she had a horrific time. No private rooms, she wasn't allowed to get up at all while she was laboring, the nurses yelled at her if she needed to use the bathroom, no food or drink. The nurses were rude to all of us after the birth as well, and the only time they were nice is when they were trying to sell us the overpriced newborn photos. It's exactly those reasons that I don't want a hospital birth. I'm so glad that not all Kaisers are like that.Click to expand...

I've heard not so great things about them, and actually HATED Kaiser when I was living in a different city. I did the hospital tour already - they have PRIVATE birthing suites, you never share a birthing suite. You go through your entire labor and delivery in there. If you need a c-section, you a prepped in a room that can hold 3 women, you also recover in there for 2 hours before being moved to a "postpartum" room. At the one I'll be going to there are 20 private post partum rooms... and 6 semi-private. They fill all private rooms first, then they start filling the semi-private rooms. They don't start filling them up, they will put 1 woman in each room before they have to double up. It's unlikely that so many women will be recovering at the same time. 

I think Kaiser has changed a bit, they do promote a more natural birth. They promote skin-on-skin contact after birth. You're allowed to breastfeed immediately after birth. They DO NOT wait for the cord to stop pulsating before clamping/cutting it. The baby is to be kept DOWN until the cord is clamped. If it isn't the blood can flow back into the placenta. They want you to room-in with your baby. It's your baby, they're there if you need them or if your baby needs some assistance (or for testing). You can have 4 people in your birthing suite with you. In recovery it's a little bit less, 2 people at a time.

They let you walk around. They offer birthing balls in each suite. SOME (very few) facilities have a labor tub in 1 room (it's the last room to go), you can request the room if you plan on going natural. You can labor in the tub but you can't deliver in it. 

Labor & Delivery is staffed with Nurse-Midwives. If you're not high-risk, a nurse-midwife will be delivering your baby, not a doctor (unless you request otherwise). 

I think the experiences are a bit more personal than they have been in the past.

I decided (for real this time) on a walking epidural before I get to the transitional stage. I will be requesting it for around 7cm.

I have not decided about visitors during labor. I know for a fact I want no one in there after about 7cm. I talked to my mom, she said at first she had wanted people to come say hi, but during the whole process she decided not to, and that's fine. She said that people should NOT be offended. If they are, too bad. I will also make sure that the nurses know that no one is allowed to stay in there more than 5 minutes, and I will NOT be circling through them. Once, and that's it. I think when the time comes I'm going to let OH and the nurses know that I don't want anyone in there. I want it to be more of a bonding time between the two of us and also allow for more focus. I don't want to sound like a huge bitch now, but I'm almost 100% sure that it'll be just me and OH. ;) 

I've also decided that those who want to visit with us & the baby need to be current on their TDAP immunization. Sounds kinda pushy/crabby but it's in the best interest of the new baby. I think I may get mine boostered (it's only 5 years old) during my 3rd trimester as the maternal antibodies are transferred to baby and can help with immunity in that sense.


----------



## lcTaylor

Hi again ladies. It's been awhile since I've been on, and it will be rare that I'm back on. I just don't have the time anymore. In my blood work, they found I'm a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis. We are testing the donor to see if he is. If he is, we have some serious things to consider and will most likely do an amnio soon. Also, my mom is very sick and the doctor has run many tests, only to find nothing wrong. They are doing some scans tomorrow and are suspecting cancer. This could be her second battle with cancer. I'm a bit overwhelmed by the thought and the possibility of our child having cystic fibrosis. I'm doing my best to take it one step at a time, but it's hard to keep the emotions at bay.

I wish you all the best with your pregnancies and with your new little ones :)


----------



## KendraNoell

:( praying for you LC


----------



## Marisa08

So do you girls think if I book a 3d scan THIS Saturday at 15+5 they may be able to tell gender? I am afraid they will not be able to because I'm overweight :(


----------



## Marisa08

Hugs LC!


----------



## Rosered52

I'm sorry, Liz. Try not to jump too far ahead on this one, there are a lot of possible good outcomes here and only a couple bad ones. Hang tough, we're pulling for you!


----------



## Beeka

Marisa08 said:


> So do you girls think if I book a 3d scan THIS Saturday at 15+5 they may be able to tell gender? I am afraid they will not be able to because I'm overweight :(

I had a 4d scan at 27 weeks with my daughter and I was really worried they wouldn't be able to see anything because I was overweight but I could see her clear as day. I had already found out she was a girl at 20 weeks. I think they would be able to tell you gender at 15+5 but maybe you would get a more certain answer if you left it a bit longer. xx


----------



## KEslinger

lcTaylor said:


> Hi again ladies. It's been awhile since I've been on, and it will be rare that I'm back on. I just don't have the time anymore. In my blood work, they found I'm a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis. We are testing the donor to see if he is. If he is, we have some serious things to consider and will most likely do an amnio soon. Also, my mom is very sick and the doctor has run many tests, only to find nothing wrong. They are doing some scans tomorrow and are suspecting cancer. This could be her second battle with cancer. I'm a bit overwhelmed by the thought and the possibility of our child having cystic fibrosis. I'm doing my best to take it one step at a time, but it's hard to keep the emotions at bay.
> 
> I wish you all the best with your pregnancies and with your new little ones :)

Praying for you, hun! Hugs


----------



## andbabymakes5

KEslinger said:


> See, the chunks kill it for me. LOL. I can't do salty. I can't do different textures (they totally turn me off to food in general). Fruit sounds really good, actually. I've just gotta get to the store on Friday. The biggest problem is that NOTHING sounds good. I'll be sure to throw in a banana and string cheese for snacks. =) I want to be able to enjoy a salad with grilled chicken but I just can't right now. Hopefully that passes quickly so I can go about eating how I should. My friend turned me on to PB&J sandwiches and they actually didn't turn my appetite off. I'll have to switch it up and do PB&apple or banana. Make for a good solid breakfast anyway. We do a lot of leftovers for lunches the next day.

this is me! NOTHING tastes good. i like fruit a lot, you would think i would be shrinking instead of growing...if just a little.


----------



## andbabymakes5

Maybe1daysoon said:


> I'd like to join! But im a tad ahead my due date is april 1st and I am 15 weeks on the dot. I am 25 and where a size US14-16 prepreg and still. This is my first baby and I havent gained any weight. I am 5'11'' and weigh 230lbs.
> Since I have noticed that some here are *already mommy's *I was wondering if i could ask you some questions about your previous pregnancies? When did you started gaining weight? Did your boobs get bigger (mine are already 38DDDs, how much bigger could they get)!!?? Could strangers tell that you were expecting and around what week did it show? could you feel the baby move on the outside of all the fat? I hope these questions arent too personal as I am dying to know. :flower:thank you!!:hugs:

i am just jumping in, as i want to join also. i am at 230 yikes, not nearly as tall. i have already gained 10 pounds...was at 220 my first prenatal exam. and i am only supposed to gain 10-15 pounds. (this was said at my 230 mark.)

my first pregnancy i was in an 8/10...and i went on bedrest my last trimester and ballooned right up. i have pretty much been battling my weight ever since. 

my boobs have always been i was going to say large, but not after your size! i went up a cup size...from a C to a D when I was pregnant the first time.

i wear a 14/16/18..i swear clothes manufacturers are loopy.


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:



> So do you girls think if I book a 3d scan THIS Saturday at 15+5 they may be able to tell gender? I am afraid they will not be able to because I'm overweight :(

So, for my 3D scan I was 15+2. Ahead of time I had contacted the person who does the scan about my concerns. If you have an experienced technician, who knows what they're doing and is using good equipment there should be no problem. If there is a concern, wait a couple of weeks. I was 270 something (and I'm only 5'4") when I had my scan done ... the baby didn't cooperate at first but we ended up getting a clear shot at it. They told me girl at my anatomy scan last week and we're rechecking the scan today (they couldn't get her facial measurements, she was face-down in breech with her hand in front of her face)... I'll be having them recheck the gender, too. =) LOL We got some decent shots that I can send to your e-mail if you want, just send it to me in a PM and I can send you the pics from my 3D scan at 15+2. Up to you! But there is hope.

Baby is awake right now. My scan is in an hour and a half... I had a big ol bowl of cereal... and I'll be drinking some juice here soon to try and keep her moving!


----------



## KendraNoell

Marisa- I think it could go either way but if baby is not cooperating you probably won't get anything. My guess is unless baby is perfectly still and completely spread eagle you won't get a "definite" answer, just a guess, and then you'll still feel like you don't know what's what LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

Mine was pretty clear at 18 weeks but I am still only about 80% sure and not taking tags off anything yet. I don't think I will get another scan until 30 weeks unless something happens before then where they would need to check baby.


----------



## KEslinger

At my scan today I got just what I wanted, they didn't. Our baby is DEFINITELY a girl. For the first time she had her legs wide open... the last two they had to kinda coax her into moving to show the goods. So, I got my triple check on the gender, and, a great profile shot of her. They got a bunch more pictures of her heart, all 4 chambers working, etc. But couldn't get the left side. After I got what I wanted she rolled into her breech face down and stayed that way. They also didn't get the measurements they wanted for lips/nose. However, after listening to me, the sonographer had me roll partially towards the left and got clearer shots of the heart and some more of the face, not everything they needed but they SHOULDN'T want me to come for a return scan. They couldn't get the measurements but they got a great shot of her mouth open (yawning)... I had apple juice and what not before my scan but they lady was running late by more than 30 minutes which kinda missed the sugar spike. They tried for an hour and a half before calling it quits. Annoying.


----------



## 17thy

Hey guys, thought I'd join. When I was pregnant with my first I gain 60 pounds :nope: And haven't lost any of it since birth 14 months ago haha. So here I am, 5 weeks pregnant, and 241lbs. I plan on trying to maintain the weight I'm at (since obviously I can support another human lol) I am pretty sure I will be advised not to gain weight. And I learned my lesson with my first!
I hope that my weight won't negatively affect this pregnancy or the baby, I want to make sure I eat very healthy and will probably start going on a walk every day with LO rather than just a couple times a week.


----------



## 17thy

Marisa08 said:


> So do you girls think if I book a 3d scan THIS Saturday at 15+5 they may be able to tell gender? I am afraid they will not be able to because I'm overweight :(

With my first LO I went in at 14 weeks (at 200lbs) and they told me she was a girl with a 3D/4D scan and told me they were 99% sure. They were correct! :thumbup:


----------



## Rosered52

17thy said:


> Hey guys, thought I'd join. When I was pregnant with my first I gain 60 pounds :nope: And haven't lost any of it since birth 14 months ago haha. So here I am, 5 weeks pregnant, and 241lbs. I plan on trying to maintain the weight I'm at (since obviously I can support another human lol) I am pretty sure I will be advised not to gain weight. And I learned my lesson with my first!
> I hope that my weight won't negatively affect this pregnancy or the baby, I want to make sure I eat very healthy and will probably start going on a walk every day with LO rather than just a couple times a week.


Welcome. :flower:


----------



## Rosered52

andbabymakes5 said:


> Maybe1daysoon said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join! But im a tad ahead my due date is april 1st and I am 15 weeks on the dot. I am 25 and where a size US14-16 prepreg and still. This is my first baby and I havent gained any weight. I am 5'11'' and weigh 230lbs.
> Since I have noticed that some here are *already mommy's *I was wondering if i could ask you some questions about your previous pregnancies? When did you started gaining weight? Did your boobs get bigger (mine are already 38DDDs, how much bigger could they get)!!?? Could strangers tell that you were expecting and around what week did it show? could you feel the baby move on the outside of all the fat? I hope these questions arent too personal as I am dying to know. :flower:thank you!!:hugs:
> 
> i am just jumping in, as i want to join also. i am at 230 yikes, not nearly as tall. i have already gained 10 pounds...was at 220 my first prenatal exam. and i am only supposed to gain 10-15 pounds. (this was said at my 230 mark.)
> 
> my first pregnancy i was in an 8/10...and i went on bedrest my last trimester and ballooned right up. i have pretty much been battling my weight ever since.
> 
> my boobs have always been i was going to say large, but not after your size! i went up a cup size...from a C to a D when I was pregnant the first time.
> 
> i wear a 14/16/18..i swear clothes manufacturers are loopy.Click to expand...

And welcome to you, too. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

17- I was 238 going into this pregnancy and my Dr has not said one thing about my weight so far. Depending on the day I am sitting about 10 lbs over that at this point. Not too bad I don't think for eating like a total cow most of the time LOL


----------



## Marisa08

So I called to book a 3d ultrasound for Saturday they didn't have any available appointments. But she did have one left for tomorrow (Friday!) at 5:45!!! I told her my concerns about it being to early and me being over weight. She said it shouldn't be a problem. I am excited/nervous. I'll be 15+5. Wondering if I will finally get a baby girl. Or if I am going to be blessed with another handsome son! It's going to be a long day tomorrow :)


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> So I called to book a 3d ultrasound for Saturday they didn't have any available appointments. But she did have one left for tomorrow (Friday!) at 5:45!!! I told her my concerns about it being to early and me being over weight. She said it shouldn't be a problem. I am excited/nervous. I'll be 15+5. Wondering if I will finally get a baby girl. Or if I am going to be blessed with another handsome son! It's going to be a long day tomorrow :)

Good luck!!!

And, don't forget to let us know!


----------



## niknik1more

yes good luck :)


----------



## lola_90

Hey ladies, hoping i can join you, i am a plus size woman too!

Had my first midwife appointment and was dreading her going on about my weight especially as my fiance came. But she was great she just asked if i wanted to be referred to see a dietician. She said it was a new thing on the nhs, and i could decline if i wanted to. She said that i would have my gestational diabetes test earlier because of my elevated bmi and family history and i would have an extra growth scan and see an anaesthetist further on.

So all in all it was okay!

Just worried that i won't show early

:flower:


----------



## 17thy

KendraNoell said:


> 17- I was 238 going into this pregnancy and my Dr has not said one thing about my weight so far. Depending on the day I am sitting about 10 lbs over that at this point. Not too bad I don't think for eating like a total cow most of the time LOL

10lbs isn't bad at all! If i could go to 40 weeks and only gain 10lbs I would be a happy camper :thumbup:


----------



## KEslinger

Halfway there!!!
weight gain still 0... 1/2# gain on a random day. My doctor is fine with it. Next checkup 2/8. Still not showing without those maternity jeans, lol. Another pic to come in 2 weeks. :)


----------



## Marisa08

I'll be sure to let you ladies know how the scan goes :)

I am up 7 lbs. That is good for me. With previous pregnancies I would have been up at least 14 lbs by now. My goal to gain no more than 20 lbs.


----------



## Marisa08

lola_90 said:


> Hey ladies, hoping i can join you, i am a plus size woman too!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment and was dreading her going on about my weight especially as my fiance came. But she was great she just asked if i wanted to be referred to see a dietician. She said it was a new thing on the nhs, and i could decline if i wanted to. She said that i would have my gestational diabetes test earlier because of my elevated bmi and family history and i would have an extra growth scan and see an anaesthetist further on.
> 
> So all in all it was okay!
> 
> Just worried that i won't show early
> 
> :flower:

Lola. Welcome! Glad your MW didn't make you feel uncomfortable. My doctor is fabulous and never makes me feel bad! Congrats on your little one!


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> I'll be sure to let you ladies know how the scan goes :)
> 
> I am up 7 lbs. That is good for me. With previous pregnancies I would have been up at least 14 lbs by now. My goal to gain no more than 20 lbs.

Good job so far!!!

Recommended weight gain for me was 11-20 pounds (WIC) and 10-15 pounds (class from Kaiser). My doctor hasn't said anything about my weight or weight gain at all, aside from telling me that it's okay that I haven't gained because my baby is growing like crazy. At my weight I was told that my weight gain should be in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters at about 1/2 pound per week. At this rate, if I gain 1/2 pound per week I'll gain about 10 pounds. 

It's weird, I haven't tried not to gain, I haven't tried watching what I'm eating...I'm not sure why I haven't gained weight... I eat like crazy and I eat what I want. I guess it'll be good for post pregnancy, to not have gained all that weight. I think I may go on the Weight Watchers breastfeeding plan (roughly your points + 10) after the baby is born to be sure that I don't pack on pounds after. Being able to eat like crazy has been nice but it's a bad habit to take on when my metabolism won't be like this post pregnancy. 

Honestly, I'm not too worried about, but I have put some thought into it. 

WIC has pregnancy weight gain broken down something like this (for an "average" person)

Breasts - 1.5#
Uterus - 1.5#
Placenta - 1.5#
Blood & Fluids - 3#
Baby - 7.5# (6-9# is likely)
Maternal Fat Stores - 10#

(without gaining fat it's about 14 pounds of all necessary gains)

What To Expect (the website) breaks it down a little differently - this is for someone who is recommended to gain 25-35 pounds, a person carrying 1 baby, a person who is at her "ideal" weight before getting pregnant. 

Baby: 7.5 pounds 
Placenta: 1.5 pounds 
Amniotic fluid: 2 pounds 
Uterine enlargement: 2 pounds 
Maternal breast tissue: 2 pounds 
Maternal blood volume: 4 pounds 
Fluids in maternal tissue: 4 pounds
Maternal fat stores: 7 pounds

That adds up to 24 pounds without the maternal fat stores. 

I'm too lazy to go grab my What To Expect book.

I wouldn't worry too much about it... just pay attention to weight that isn't related to over eating... that's something to bring up to your doctor, or something your doctor should see and ask about at your appointment. (It can be a sign of preeclampsia.)


----------



## lola_90

Marisa08 said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hoping i can join you, i am a plus size woman too!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment and was dreading her going on about my weight especially as my fiance came. But she was great she just asked if i wanted to be referred to see a dietician. She said it was a new thing on the nhs, and i could decline if i wanted to. She said that i would have my gestational diabetes test earlier because of my elevated bmi and family history and i would have an extra growth scan and see an anaesthetist further on.
> 
> So all in all it was okay!
> 
> Just worried that i won't show early
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Lola. Welcome! Glad your MW didn't make you feel uncomfortable. My doctor is fabulous and never makes me feel bad! Congrats on your little one!Click to expand...

Thanks has definitely helped me relax a little! Just hoping i don't get gestational diabetes!


----------



## KEslinger

lola_90 said:


> Marisa08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hoping i can join you, i am a plus size woman too!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment and was dreading her going on about my weight especially as my fiance came. But she was great she just asked if i wanted to be referred to see a dietician. She said it was a new thing on the nhs, and i could decline if i wanted to. She said that i would have my gestational diabetes test earlier because of my elevated bmi and family history and i would have an extra growth scan and see an anaesthetist further on.
> 
> So all in all it was okay!
> 
> Just worried that i won't show early
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Lola. Welcome! Glad your MW didn't make you feel uncomfortable. My doctor is fabulous and never makes me feel bad! Congrats on your little one!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks has definitely helped me relax a little! Just hoping i don't get gestational diabetes!Click to expand...

I had my GTT already, and will have another one between 26-28 weeks due to my weight and PCOS (I have slightly elevated fasting BG, but all of my other levels are normal.). I failed the 1 hour (16+5), and passed the 3 hour (17w) with flying colors but they made me talk to a dietician because of my fasting (that was only elevated by 4). Don't get discouraged if you fail the 1 hour, many people do, and many go on to pass the 3 hour. This next time I'm only doing the 3 hour, I know I will fail the 1 hour. Words of advice, take a granola bar or something with you to eat after the test - then have something with protein when you get home or go to eat breakfast, I know it doesn't sound like it makes sense, however, my blood sugar crashed both times after the test was done.


----------



## Marisa08

So I had my ultrasound. And she could only give me an 80% that she knew what it is. Apparently my fluids are low and making it hard to see. So I have to drink a ton of water between now and Monday when I got back. But she was willing to say that she is 80% sure it is a girl!!! Which would be fabulous since I have three sons and would love a little girl. BUT I am not getting my hopes up....yet. She seems to think that if it was a boy she would see something...and she sees nothing that resembles a penis :) So now I wait until Monday. Would love to here what you ladies think about her not seeing anything. Thanks!! 

Marisa


----------



## 17thy

Marisa08 said:


> So I had my ultrasound. And she could only give me an 80% that she knew what it is. Apparently my fluids are low and making it hard to see. So I have to drink a ton of water between now and Monday when I got back. But she was willing to say that she is 80% sure it is a girl!!! Which would be fabulous since I have three sons and would love a little girl. BUT I am not getting my hopes up....yet. She seems to think that if it was a boy she would see something...and she sees nothing that resembles a penis :) So now I wait until Monday. Would love to here what you ladies think about her not seeing anything. Thanks!!
> 
> Marisa

Yay so happy for you! I hope you get your little girl. :thumbup:


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> So I had my ultrasound. And she could only give me an 80% that she knew what it is. Apparently my fluids are low and making it hard to see. So I have to drink a ton of water between now and Monday when I got back. But she was willing to say that she is 80% sure it is a girl!!! Which would be fabulous since I have three sons and would love a little girl. BUT I am not getting my hopes up....yet. She seems to think that if it was a boy she would see something...and she sees nothing that resembles a penis :) So now I wait until Monday. Would love to here what you ladies think about her not seeing anything. Thanks!!
> 
> Marisa

The place I went to told me that I needed to drink a bunch of water for 3 days before the ultrasound. Then, the day of the ultrasound, an hour before I needed to drink 20-24oz of water and hold my pee. Staying hydrated keeps your amniotic fluid up and is good for you and your baby! I will say this, DO NOT let them tell you it's a girl because of lack of a penis. There are landmarks for female genitalia that need to present. On some ultrasounds it's 3 lines (hambuger) and on others it's 2 lines. At my 3d it was 3 lines, a few weeks later it showd as 2 lines and has stayed at 2 lines. Not being able to see a penis doesn't make the baby a girl, it just means that the ultrasound or positioning is unclear. Did they give you any pictures?


----------



## Marisa08

Feeling rather confused actually. :/. No pictures of the potty. Just of the face. None were very clear to me. Of course I balme it on my weight. I just can't imagine why an experienced u/s would say girl If she didn't have more back up then just no visible penis?? It's going to be a long weekend. :(


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> Feeling rather confused actually. :/. No pictures of the potty. Just of the face. None were very clear to me. Of course I balme it on my weight. I just can't imagine why an experienced u/s would say girl If she didn't have more back up then just no visible penis?? It's going to be a long weekend. :(

Dont blame your weight! Thats not it at all. Go back to dec 18 & look at my pics, I have more, too.


----------



## SaucySac38

So good to catch up on everyone. Hello new people!! We are back after a rough few months, a clean bill of health and the emotional roller coaster. We are cautiously and hopefully ttc again.


----------



## Rosered52

Welcome back, I'm glad to hear you're trying again. I know we'll see you with a ticker soon. :flower:


----------



## caramelly

I don't know if I already posted in here but I'm defo a plus size, I went to the gym for 2 years, 4 times a day and just stop, because i needed to be careful but i really haven't lost weight, i just maintain it. but im nearly 14st... it shouldn't matter... I'll keep with swimming and yoga for now and walking, i want to keep active so i don't struggle too much when I have my little one :)


----------



## KEslinger

SaucySac38 said:


> So good to catch up on everyone. Hello new people!! We are back after a rough few months, a clean bill of health and the emotional roller coaster. We are cautiously and hopefully ttc again.

We're all here for you hun! :hugs: Good luck!!!


----------



## 17thy

Good luck Saucy!


----------



## KendraNoell

Getting gender pics has nothing to do with weight, skinny or not, babies are still SMALL at 15 weeks, they grow by leaps and bounds between 15-20 weeks which is why they usually aim for you to have one at 20 weeks or around there. I would also mention that ultrasound techs are human, she also may not be "experienced". An "experienced" tech would not tell you that honestly. Lack of seeing a penis is a horrible way to say you're having a girl. It takes 30 seconds searching on Google to see how many people were told they were having a girl only to find a penis on an ultrasound weeks later. 

I don't want to be a debbie downer but I really wouldn't go out and buy anything girly yet. You need something more conclusive. Look online for potty shot ultrasounds and you can clearly see a difference between boy and girl parts. With my son I had an obvious penis but lack of a penis may mean that the nub where the penis is supposed to be isn't protruding out much yet. At 15 weeks that's very likely. 

I hope you get more clear shots on Monday!


----------



## Marisa08

Oh I am not buying pink yet that's for sure :). Just trying to think of her exact words. This is so frustrating that is for sure. :/. My husband thinks she is the same one that scanned me for my son 2 years ago. So hoping she has at least 2 years experience.


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## KEslinger

Caught a great sale at Babies R Us today... we didn't get much 'cause money is tight right now but we got a decent start. We're getting a bunch of stuff from a family friend who just had a baby girl... the baby was bigger so didn't use the smaller sizes, we get them!

For Christmas we got a cute Lady Bug set from Carters (sleep n play, body suit, pants and hat) in newborn. 

We had gotten a 4 pack of gerber onesies in 0-3months.

Today we bought:
A carters 3 piece set (I <3 Daddy w/ the butterfly - 3 months), a carters 4 piece set (mommy's sweetie w/ strawberries - 6 months), a 5 pack of carters bodysuits (3 months), a romper in 3 months and a romper in 6 months. 

Carters sets that were $26 are $14.
Carters sets that were $20 are $10.

Just an FYI they're having a big sale on carters website right now. A lot of it is xmas stuff but there's a ton of others too... the sale prices start at 3.99 and go up to about 7.99 (on things that are usually about $20)... my friend said flat rate shipping in the US is $6. Not bad! 

We have a big rubbermaid tub full now... didn't take too much cause we have 3 boxes of diapers in there but time to start another box. ;)


----------



## 17thy

Going in for my dating ultrasound tomorrow morning :dance: Since it's a woman's health services I wonder if they will use the wand or the one you use on your belly... Last time at 7 weeks our dating ultrasound was done with a wand, but it was at an actual OB/GYN office.


----------



## KEslinger

If youre still that early in pregnancy they should only be doing a vaginal scan. Even in tiny people you cant see or date that early from an abdominal ultrasound.


----------



## KendraNoell

I agree, you won't get much of a quality picture through the abdomen at 5-6 weeks either. There is only going to be a sac pretty much. Were you farther along last time though?


----------



## 17thy

I have no idea how far along I am. The ticker is just a guess. I only have one ovary so my periods are off. I am 5-9 weeks along though. I would HOPE they use the internal because I have heard about only being able to see the sac MAYBE a fetal pole through the external ultrasound early on.

And I was 7 weeks 0 days last time with the internal, we heard the heartbeat though. It was the most amazing moment ever. The tech told us it was very rare she heard such a strong heartbeat at 7 weeks.


----------



## KendraNoell

I am sure you will get the internal. It would be a waste of time to do it abdominally at this stage. I did not have an abdominal ultrasound until my gender one at 18 weeks. I don't think that was weight related either as the Dr between 12-18 weeks was able to use the fetal doppler on my stomach in the meantime.


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa... how did the ultrasound go?!


----------



## KEslinger

How's everyone doing today? I love the days that I'm home, or after a long day of work - standing, moving, walking, etc. I feel the baby a lot more when I'm just kinda relaxing. Today she's kicking pretty low. =) Not super hard and not constant but I definitely feel her. I love the big kick she gave the other day when OH had asked if I felt her kick at all during the day, about a second later I got a nice lil thump.


----------



## Marisa08

I am good KEslinger :) I can't wait to feel this one moving around! That is honestly the most magical thing ever! 

I had another u/s last night and she still isn't sure of gender. My amniotic fluid is low and making it hard to get a good picture. I have an appointment with my doctor on Thursday since I am a little concerned about it. She still is pretty sure she saw the three lines. She showed us and it looked like three lines to us. But she wants the 'money' shot before she will say 100%.

Hope you are enjoying your day at home!!

Marisa


----------



## ThisMumRocks

17thy, ask for both! internal and external im 10 wks and I have had to internals with my Dr she couldnt find anything in there and thought well i think you lost both instead of just the one twin, but she wanted to be since i had complications so far, she was going to only do an internal but i said can we try the external and on the left lower side, and sure enough there is the little bean! heard the heartbeat an everything! i figure if ur paying for an ultrasound anyways have them do both just to be sure! she was amazed to find him said she shouldnt be able to see him just yet as i was 7wks along then but i knew the little bean was there i had seen him a week earlier at the ER, its doesnt hurt them to look both ways, and if they arent willing then idk what to say! but Im a big girl and we got both top scan visible bean at 7 wks and 9 wks :) gl!


----------



## lola_90

I had my first scan today at 7 weeks, they did it abdominally, i didn't think they would though. Saw baby's heart beating which was amazing. On my notes though it states that the ultrasound had a restricted view due to my rasied bmi.

But the sonographer was lovely and didn't mention it, just can't believe they could see a baby on my tummy through all the flab!

:flower:


----------



## ThisMumRocks

haha you have to love Dr speak! when i was in the hospital i had to get my records I had a great Dr she was really cool, on her notes about me she said "the patient was a very pleasant obese young woman" well at least she said i was very pleasant!


----------



## 17thy

I got both done, they saw a gest. sac and a yolk sac. I'm about as far along as my ticker said originally! :D Ultrasound is in my sig.


----------



## ThisMumRocks

YAY!! good for you!!


----------



## Courtfrog

Can I join.. I'm a size 18, 266 lbs before BFP, I think I'm 7 wks 2 days. US tmrw bc of low progesterone :/ 6.1 ..... on suppositories


----------



## Courtfrog

Delete


----------



## KEslinger

Courtfrog said:


> Can I join.. I'm a size 18, 266 lbs before BFP, I think I'm 7 wks 2 days. US tmrw bc of low estrogen :/ 6.1 .....

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Courtfrog

Thank you


----------



## CaliGinger

Hello to everyone, how are you? I've been really busy lately and this thread is moving fast! The baby has been moving quite a bit lately and has gotten in a few good thumps. The other day I was showing my OH how my uterus is at my belly button and when I pressed down I felt the bump press back! Super freaky. I can tell where the baby is now as one part of my bump will be harder than the rest. Sunday night my belly was pointy on the right side! So odd. 

I was promoted at work and I'm getting a 50% raise (that should show you how little I made to begin with!) so things are looking a bit up. I'll have 14 weeks of paid leave at 55% of my pay, so that combined with my vacation time should mean I'll take 4 months off. 

Has anyone done a private ultrasound? We're thinking of doing meet your baby or prenatal peek since our families are losing their minds right now since we're not finding out the sex.

We went to our WIC appointment last Friday right after lunch an le when they weighed me I hadn't gained any weight. I'm actually under the weight they had listed by 6lbs but apparently three glasses of water, fries, and half a sandwich weigh a lot!! They chastised me gently for my lack of lbs but I just figure nothing I do will make them happy. 

I have an appointment this Thursday so we'll see what the doctor says. It's my 20 week appointment so I have no idea what to expect since my doctor won't do an anatomy scan. I'm looking into switching but I haven't found a decent doctor in my area yet.


----------



## LovingLimes

can ANYONE tell me where to buy cute plus size maternity clothes? I'm in the US and I know Motherhood Maternity have some but I feel like they are kind of frumpy and have a small selection. Oldnavy has some but I don't really like those either, lol. Maybe one or two things here and there but I don't want to have to shop at 5 different stores to buy one outfit. Do you have to buy maternity other than pants? Can't you just buy larger tops and maternity pants? I'm trying to think ahead to plan with my budget. I still fit in my clothes now but I'm getting worried!


----------



## KendraNoell

There is a BIG difference between Motherhood's regular and plus sized clothes. I was able to order an XL shirt from their regular line and it fit fine with room to grow. I am currently about 250 and 5'4" and carry most of my weight in my stomach. But I don't like their plus line, not cute!

Old Navy's sizes are very generous as well, I can wear an XL pretty comfortably in their maternity line.

I heard Torrid has cute maternity clothes too but I think they're spendy?


----------



## KEslinger

Torrid discontinued the maternity line.


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi ladies, just tried to have a quick look through the whole thread so I apologise if this has already been discussed but I was just wondering what you ladies thought of dopplers and at how many weeks you have been able to hear the heartbeat? Im about 300lbs and unsure if it would be worth investing in one because Im not sure if Ill be able to hear it due to my weight, thank you xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

Bells n Bump said:


> Hi ladies, just tried to have a quick look through the whole thread so I apologise if this has already been discussed but I was just wondering what you ladies thought of dopplers and at how many weeks you have been able to hear the heartbeat? Im about 300lbs and unsure if it would be worth investing in one because Im not sure if Ill be able to hear it due to my weight, thank you xxx

I honestly don't know the "earliest" I would have heard it since I didn't get mine until 14 weeks but at that point with a little searching I was able to find a heart beat 9 out of 10 times.

With that said, I know that the ultrasounds you get at the Dr they can get some kind of a heartbeat as early as 6 weeks but that's internally. I know at my 12 week appointment there was a very strong heartbeat on the monitor but they didn't turn the volume up so I could hear it. I am thinking if I tried I would have been able to find it then.

Keep in mind that dopplers aren't always easy to use either. If you do it right and have patience more than you ever thought you needed it will be easier for you to find it. For one, they are so sensitive that if you move the wand even a fraction of an inch you will lose the heartbeat on the monitor. Second, you have to use LOTS of fluid. Mine never came w/ ultrasound gel so I looked online and lotion actually works just as well. But because lotion dries faster if you do the doppler more than a few minutes you gotta slather more on. 

That's what I've learned so far. I haven't used mine in a while cause since 20 weeks he has been kicking me every day. But so worth it!


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Hello to everyone, how are you? I've been really busy lately and this thread is moving fast! The baby has been moving quite a bit lately and has gotten in a few good thumps. The other day I was showing my OH how my uterus is at my belly button and when I pressed down I felt the bump press back! Super freaky. I can tell where the baby is now as one part of my bump will be harder than the rest. Sunday night my belly was pointy on the right side! So odd.
> 
> I was promoted at work and I'm getting a 50% raise (that should show you how little I made to begin with!) so things are looking a bit up. I'll have 14 weeks of paid leave at 55% of my pay, so that combined with my vacation time should mean I'll take 4 months off.
> 
> Has anyone done a private ultrasound? We're thinking of doing meet your baby or prenatal peek since our families are losing their minds right now since we're not finding out the sex.
> 
> We went to our WIC appointment last Friday right after lunch an le when they weighed me I hadn't gained any weight. I'm actually under the weight they had listed by 6lbs but apparently three glasses of water, fries, and half a sandwich weigh a lot!! They chastised me gently for my lack of lbs but I just figure nothing I do will make them happy.
> 
> I have an appointment this Thursday so we'll see what the doctor says. It's my 20 week appointment so I have no idea what to expect since my doctor won't do an anatomy scan. I'm looking into switching but I haven't found a decent doctor in my area yet.

Congrats on the raise!!! 

I did prenatal peek, loved the lady there. If I have the money I plan on going back for another package late march early april. I have a couple of friends who have gotten their 3D scans elsewhere and had a great time with it, too. One went to 4D miracles, I don't know what their packages are like. When I was looking for a 3D place one said horrible things about biggers girls on the website so I didn't even continue from there. I don't remember what they were called. 

I have WIC too, I wonder what they'll say to me about not gaining, I've actually lost compared to the first weight they had for me. My next appointment is early Feb. Just around the corner when ya think about it. I'm hoping my weight kinda stays where it is, that way after the baby is born I'll already weigh less. LOL either way I'm not too worried about it, afterall I am pregnant. I won't go overboard with weight gain though...

I would definitely look into another doctor... yours doesn't sound very nice. =\ 

My leave will be the standard SDI starting 4 weeks before EDD - they adjust it if it goes longer, and 4 weeks after for a vaginal birth, 6 weeks after for a c-section. That's at roughly 2/3 pay. Then I go to Paid Family Leave right after for 6 weeks at 1/2 pay, then 2 weeks full pay (my vacation) -- roughly 12 weeks with the baby. My work doesn't have any maternity leave plans. 

And, although there are great laws in California for pumping, it's going to be a bit difficult for me. I'll be able to pump before work, during lunch, and after work when I get home. Once I return to work I plan on nursing in the morning, pumping right before work, pumping at lunch, nursing/pumping around dinner time, then nurse at night. I won't nurse the baby after her teeth start coming in, but will still pump up until about 6 months (which ever comes first). Then we'll use up the milk supply in combination with formula. Before I go back to work I plan on EBF for 8 weeks and then start working on building my milk supply by pumping on the breast that baby isn't feeding off of when we're home. It's not the best schedule for breastfeeding, a lot of people say you need a routine or you'll dry up, but a lot of people also say that your body knows what to do, stay hydrated, keep good nutrition and do what you can. Kind of a go with the flow type of deal. 

I'm getting a pump for free, not the one I wanted but it will save us money. My only concern is that it's an Avent pump, and while good quality they don't make different flange sizes, it's a standard 24mm that is too small for many people. Instead of having my nipples rubbed raw, and instead of forking out the money for the other one, I did some research on the internet and found these at https://www.pumpinpal.com. I watched the video and it totally makes sense. It seems that a lot of people loved their Avent or other pump but had trouble. The pieces that you get from these people engulf more breast tissue, stimulating it more. I'll be investing the $30 ish dollars in it. ;) Cheap for what it does. The person giving me the pump has sterilized it and is including everything, even BM storage, and the stuff for sertilizing it. I'm going to be using different bottles and most likely using the storage bottles to pump into and then transfer into bags, kind of a PITA but totally worth it, I think. I won't have enough room in my freezer to start freezing all of those containers... but easier to pump into bottles at work and move later. 

That's my hopeful plan, who knows what will really happen. ;) Good to have in writing though.


----------



## CaliGinger

Ugh I'm so angry right now! I finally was able to have my medi-cal approved and I received my card yesterday. Today I get a letter saying my coverage has been terminated because I failed to provide info on my 'medical insurance'! I have no medical insurance! The caseworker could not understand that a medical FSA is not health insurance, no matter how many times I explained it. Now I have to go to a hearing to contest this, the earliest hearing is in three month. Its looking like I will have no more prenatal care and if I deliever early this baby will bankrupt us. I can't afford to have a baby with no insurance.


----------



## CaliGinger

My work doesn't offer maternity leave either, but our work leave insurance people told me I can take 2 weeks before, 4 weeks after my delivery as state disability, and then 6 weeks FMLA. Combined withmy two weeks vacation I get a total of 14 weeks off, 12 with the baby. What sucks is that since I'm due June 10th, they'll calculate my pay bases on my highest rate through december 31, 2012. If I had been due in July, they would have based it through march 2012! Crazy that three weeks is going to make such a huge difference for us- my pay is going up and it won't count. :(


----------



## KendraNoell

No maternity leave here for me either especially since I have a temp position.


----------



## KEslinger

Things are getting crazy over here financially, too. =\
OH's hours just got cut MORE. (They're working about half of their hours, just a little bit more)... I've had to step up and pay other stuff which makes me break even on rent. I tried cancelling my class with Kaiser that I had already paid for (a week ago, so I'd have the money for rent)... still no money in my account, I log in and see that the class hasn't been cancelled!!! I called them just a couple of minutes ago and told the guy I called a week ago to cancel to be sure the money would be in my account so I could pay rent, he was really nice and said he'd take care of it now, but now we're going into the weekend and I won't know if there's a problem until Monday. I'm glad a lot of people don't have the worries and what not, we usually do pretty well but this winter has really taken it out on us. We make do. OH is trying to find another job in this economy... we all know how that goes. Either to supplement his hours now, or to just get a different job where he'll be working the full time that he's supposed to. The last couple of weeks it looked as if things were looking up. They were having him come in for a couple of extra hours on certain days. Then all the sudden he's off an extra day and everyone is cut just a little bit more. Annoying. Sorry for the venting ladies.


----------



## SaucySac38

It is a rough time. My hubby is going on 4th month unemployed. We are making it but we are beginning to notice the pinch of one income and unemployment. I hope things take a turn soon for us all.


----------



## 17thy

When I went in for the scan the lady (who didn't even know how to take my blood pressure right, and didn't know if BV was an STI or not) told me that I didn't need to gain any weight in this pregnancy (keep in mind she told me she's not a nurse or a doctor) she said that I could even start losing weight if I wanted and it would be okay as long as I was eating healthy. :dohh: she made a lot of comments about my weight lol. 

I am in the middle of becoming a nutritionist, which I told her and she said "I saw that" and continued to tell me I should only eat "5 small meals a day, no, not even meals, just 5 snacks will do". I know about portions. I know how food works, and I know what I should and shouldn't be eating. So thanks for your input you fuckin idiot. YOUR job is to take my ultrasound and you couldn't even do that right, so I think I'll leave your crappy pamphlet advice at the door, thanks. 

/rant


----------



## momofone08

Hi ladies, 
My B finally turned to a D and I'm only 10 weeks. :D. I am really excited, but since I'm plus size I ONLY feel comfortable with you ladies seeing it.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0177.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rosered52

Aw, you look great! 

I took my first bump pic today, more as a baseline so that I can see things grow than anything else. I feel like my fat belly is getting pushed out a bit, but it's hard to tell. Looking forward to my bump. :)


----------



## izzy29

Do u think u would see much on an external scan at 9+3 if u carry quite a lot of weight on your tummy?


----------



## KendraNoell

No, I don't think you will. I did not get my first external until 18 weeks and any good ultrasound tech or doctor is not going to do an external on you.


----------



## cowgirl1103

Hi-New here! I have a beautiful DD. Had 2 MC about a year an half ago, and am about 5 weeks. So, I guess I would count this as my 4 pregnancy. 

I wasn't as big when I got pregnant with my daughter -about a size 16. The MC's put a lot of extra stress weight on. 

Really nervous-but staying positive.Been eating super healthy this time-with my DD I put about 60 pounds on..can't do that again! 

The only thing I've noticed different from my first pregnancy -is that my upper back/by neck I have been getting tension. Anyone else? Might have to get fitted for a new bra!


----------



## KEslinger

Most doctors prefer to do vaginal ultrasounds during the beginning of any ones pregnancy because you can see more on the ultrasound. There's more detail. Less tissue to get through. It looks like a couple of the ladies on here had external ones done... my doctor said they could have seen enough (that the baby had a heartbeat) at 10ish weeks abdominally but due to the nature of the ultrasound they prefer to do it internally. Didn't bother me any. My first external ultrasound was at 13 weeks for the NT scan. They saw plenty but the machines are more high tech. They had tried to do one earlier around 9 weeks with the nurse practitioner. I think she just didn't do a good job. She couldn't get a picture vaginally and could see the baby but couldn't get a good picture abdominally either. Best bet is to count on internal ultrasounds throughout your first trimester. If they can get it earlier, they will.


----------



## KEslinger

How's everyone doing?
Things are okay over here. Seems like the baby is kicking more and more every day. =)
Next appointment is next week, the 8th, for both a WIC class and a check up with my ob/gyn. 
Waiting for OH to get home from work...making dinner. Nothing special, tuna and noodles. LOL
Since we're so tight on money I think for Valentines Day I'm going to make him dinner, the first stuff I ever made him. Chicken Enchiladas with green sauce, mexican rice and beans...

For dessert, I'm still tossing around ideas, but I found a recipe for "Slutty Brownies" (chocolate chip cookie dough on the bottom, oreos - that when baked turn into like a fudgy layer - then brownie mix) they seem a bit much and I'd serve it with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. Sounds delicious though!

What do you all have planned?


----------



## Rosered52

Your Valentine's Day menu spunds delicious! Very sweet. The first food I made for my dh was enchiladas, too!

Tomorrow I have my first check-up and then later my NT scan since I had emergency surgery on my ankle 6 weeks ago. Since I never had any bleeding or cramping, they said they couldn't justify a scan before now. I'm so excited and anxious to see that everything's okay! Question for you ladies: do they ome back with any results of the NT scan this early, or do I have to wait for part 2 of the tests? We haven't told people yet, and I'm wondering if we should wait for the NT results, or just go for it.


----------



## KEslinger

I got partial results (screen neg/low risk) @ my nt cause there was drama w the dates and the way they were acting worried OH.... baby measured 1 day off which skewed the dates of first tri bloodwork. I got my final results 2-3 weeks after my last blood draw. Usually they arent supposed to tell you... Depends on your provider. Im in california, they type it in and the results come up. They can kinds tell bythe NT itself but its the combined numbers that indicate the results.


----------



## KendraNoell

I never even had an NT scan since I was low risk. I just waited for second tri bloodwork. My theory was if the baby had something wrong with him/her there would be nothing good that would come out of having to worry for months about whether he/she would be healthy.


----------



## Ljayne

To the lady who asked bout external scans I had one at 8 weeks 5 days extremely clear and I'm a uk size 24-26 n still have the baby tum from my daughter. So I personally can't see why not as long as you drink water first. N re people saying can't see much I saw arms legs even facial features and bub was moving and rather than flickering could see heart pulsing away x


----------



## KendraNoell

I think its the water that is the key. But for me, anyway, they always make me pee in a cup before my appointments so there never is any fluid leftover. That may be the difference then.


----------



## Ljayne

That maybe makes a difference yes we get a pot of urine sample for midwife never need to do a sample at an early scan and for 11-13 weeks scan they say you don't need drink water. I think may also be different in uk as I've always had them try external only needed an internal early ( 6 weeks 5 days) with this pregnancy, with my daughter I was a bit smaller had external at 10 weeks.


----------



## lcTaylor

Hello again, everyone! Well, the results came back about Cystic Fibrosis... the donor is NOT a carrier! Yay! So, now the chance of our baby having it is the same as everyone else, 1 in 1000. I also had my NT scan last week. I saw my doctor the next day and he said the results were negative. We're still unsure about my mom. She had a CT scan which came back negative, but they still don't know what's wrong with her. I'm still praying for her every time I remember.

To those wondering about u/s... I had my first at 8 weeks, internal. Then I had one at 9 weeks, abdominally. They looked about the same to me, honestly. My doctor told me they usually do the first internal because the baby is so low that it's hard to get a clear picture sometimes because of the pelvic bone being in the way. I had my NT scan abdominally also, at 12 weeks. They didn't have any problems getting everything they need. For reference, I weigh 260 (before pregnancy and still), I'm 5'7" and I carry a lot of weight in my belly. Each time I've had my ultrasounds, I've been told to go to the bathroom and empty my bladder. I also just made a gender appointment with a private clinic for next Friday (YAY!) and over the phone they said the same thing, be well hydrated, but empty bladder. I asked her if my weight would be an issue to find gender at 14+2 days, she said not at all. We are so excited to find out if we are having a girl or boy! My sisters are very excited to, they have wanted to go to some of the ultrasounds, but the doctors have only let my husband in so far, at this one, every one can come! 

Someone had also asked about the NT results... during my scan the technician was very, very serious. She didn't talk much and just did her job. Then she told us she would send the results to the state (California here) and they would contact me to let me know. I asked her "so, you can't tell me anything?" and she was like, oh, no I would have told you if something was wrong! Thanks... does she make everyone ask her that? Then by the time I saw the doctor the following morning, he already had the results. I was also told that if there is a higher chance of a problem, the hospital would contact us in within a few days. Negative results come as a letter from the state in about 2 weeks. I have Kaiser, and of course every provider is different, but that was my experience!

It's good to be back and truly excited about out baby again!


----------



## dontworry

lcTaylor said:


> Hello again, everyone! Well, the results came back about Cystic Fibrosis... the donor is NOT a carrier! Yay! So, now the chance of our baby having it is the same as everyone else, 1 in 1000. I also had my NT scan last week. I saw my doctor the next day and he said the results were negative. We're still unsure about my mom. She had a CT scan which came back negative, but they still don't know what's wrong with her. I'm still praying for her every time I remember.
> 
> To those wondering about u/s... I had my first at 8 weeks, internal. Then I had one at 9 weeks, abdominally. They looked about the same to me, honestly. My doctor told me they usually do the first internal because the baby is so low that it's hard to get a clear picture sometimes because of the pelvic bone being in the way. I had my NT scan abdominally also, at 12 weeks. They didn't have any problems getting everything they need. For reference, I weigh 260 (before pregnancy and still), I'm 5'7" and I carry a lot of weight in my belly. Each time I've had my ultrasounds, I've been told to go to the bathroom and empty my bladder. I also just made a gender appointment with a private clinic for next Friday (YAY!) and over the phone they said the same thing, be well hydrated, but empty bladder. I asked her if my weight would be an issue to find gender at 14+2 days, she said not at all. We are so excited to find out if we are having a girl or boy! My sisters are very excited to, they have wanted to go to some of the ultrasounds, but the doctors have only let my husband in so far, at this one, every one can come!
> 
> Someone had also asked about the NT results... during my scan the technician was very, very serious. She didn't talk much and just did her job. Then she told us she would send the results to the state (California here) and they would contact me to let me know. I asked her "so, you can't tell me anything?" and she was like, oh, no I would have told you if something was wrong! Thanks... does she make everyone ask her that? Then by the time I saw the doctor the following morning, he already had the results. I was also told that if there is a higher chance of a problem, the hospital would contact us in within a few days. Negative results come as a letter from the state in about 2 weeks. I have Kaiser, and of course every provider is different, but that was my experience!
> 
> It's good to be back and truly excited about out baby again!

It's so nice to hear of a positive experience with Kaiser. I have them too (I'm in Northern California!) and am worried about how they'd react since I am overweight! I am not pregnant yet, but it's nice to hear these things for the future. :)


----------



## maisie78

Hi all, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing :flower:

I'm very early 1st tri with our 1st baby. Been with OH for nearly 12 years. I'm 33, OH is 36 but acts 12 :haha: I'm currently UK size 20/22 and weigh 273lbs. I've been following weight watchers since Jan 1st and lost a stone in 3 weeks then last week was so hungry I could have eaten my own arm. Found out for sure I was pregnant on Monday. I'm very excited but also very worried. I didn't set out to get pregnant while this heavy. We've been ntnp since Oct 2010 so thought I was probably a bit too big, boy was I wrong :haha:

I haven't read all of the thread yet (on about pg30) but wanted to say hi. I really don't want to gain weight and am still following ww with an extra 300 cals. I'm soooo hungry though. I'm on lates today but had to get up at 0500 to eat because my stomach was hurting. Not really a promising start but I'm trying my best to make good choices.

Haven't been to the Dr yet as tbh I'm really worried that they'll be horrible to me and think I'm stupid for getting pregnant while so fat :blush: Not looking forward to that really. 

Other than that I'm really excited and already a bit in love with my bean :cloud9: Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming months xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Despite what you think the Dr's will say to you, its not about you anymore, its about that bean being healthy, so you gotta go in :)


----------



## maisie78

I know Kendra. I will go in of course but not for a couple of weeks, I don't think there's any need straight away, I'm still really early. I wont put baby at any risk I'm just not looking forward to it iykwim :)


----------



## KendraNoell

If you read the first 30 pages though you should know by now either way that besides living in a different country like Ukraine we have all had really easy times at the doctors and not had horrible experiences so you should be fine :)


----------



## KEslinger

Holy moly. So, it's my day off... 
I'm sitting here reading up on perineal massage - when to start it, etc. (I'm afraid of tearing) While I'm thinking "YAY! I have vitamin e oil at home!!!" I stumble across a link for a product called "Epi-No"... great concept, but crazy... and FDA did NOT approve of it for use in the US. Actually you can't even have it shipped to the U.S. 

Check this thing out!
EPI-NO Childbirth and Pelvic Floor Trainer

Any 2nd (or more) time mommies do perineal massage in here?

22 weeks today - 18 more to go!


----------



## lcTaylor

maisie78 said:


> Hi all, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing :flower:
> 
> I'm very early 1st tri with our 1st baby. Been with OH for nearly 12 years. I'm 33, OH is 36 but acts 12 :haha: I'm currently UK size 20/22 and weigh 273lbs. I've been following weight watchers since Jan 1st and lost a stone in 3 weeks then last week was so hungry I could have eaten my own arm. Found out for sure I was pregnant on Monday. I'm very excited but also very worried. I didn't set out to get pregnant while this heavy. We've been ntnp since Oct 2010 so thought I was probably a bit too big, boy was I wrong :haha:
> 
> I haven't read all of the thread yet (on about pg30) but wanted to say hi. I really don't want to gain weight and am still following ww with an extra 300 cals. I'm soooo hungry though. I'm on lates today but had to get up at 0500 to eat because my stomach was hurting. Not really a promising start but I'm trying my best to make good choices.
> 
> Haven't been to the Dr yet as tbh I'm really worried that they'll be horrible to me and think I'm stupid for getting pregnant while so fat :blush: Not looking forward to that really.
> 
> Other than that I'm really excited and already a bit in love with my bean :cloud9: Looking forward to getting to know you all over the coming months xx

Congrats on the baby! That's wonderful! If the doctor is mean to you, get a different one, and call him/her out on it! You are aware of your situation and seem fully committed to being as healthy as you can be during your pregnancy. Don't let anyone be rude and get away with it! 

As far as gaining weight, continue following ww, but switch your plan to "maintaining weight", not losing. It's not necessarily bad to lose (since we all have plenty :)), but you don't want to focus on that. You will probably be told a 10-15 lb. gain throughout your pregnancy is healthy (sorry, I don't know what that is in UK). I was worried at first too, but then I got morning sickness, all day, every day, and lost 5 lbs. I couldn't eat anything, everything was gross. You're still early, so you probably won't get morning sickness for a few weeks (or if you are lucky, not at all!). I don't watch what I eat at all, I just eat what sounds good. I'm feeling a lot better (as far as morning sickness), but I'm still super picky. I'm lucky that I'm craving fruit and fresh veggies like crazy, but I still eat things that are not so good for me. You might also find that anything with a lot of fat (fried foods, meats, etc.) might cause you to feel sick. I definitely have that. I can't stand anything fried, bacon, or (most of the time) meat. The progesterone that you are now producing like crazy makes it hard to digest food and you will digest food more slowly. You will find that soon you stay full for a long time. 

I hope this was helpful! Don't hesitate to ask anything! And congrats again!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Please may I join you ladies??

We found out we are expecting last Saturday after our first round of Clomid 14 months on from begining to TTC :whoopwhoop:

I am 25, Hubby is 27, we have been together since 2003 but met when I was 14, we got married last April. I am a UK size 20/22, I am 250lb and carry it fairly well spread as I am 5ft 10. I find it extremely hard to lose weight due to my PCOS and was going to be starting metformin this month, but obviously now I wont be :)


----------



## maisie78

Hi Mrs B. Congratulations on your pregnancy, H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

maisie78 said:


> Hi Mrs B. Congratulations of your pregnancy, H&H 9 months :flower:

Thankyou , Congratulations to you too!! x


----------



## KendraNoell

KEslinger I haven't heard of perinneal massage but a friend of mine was getting some sort of internal massage for a leaky bladder... like pelvic floor muscle type massage.


----------



## KEslinger

Perineal massage kinda helps stretch out the perineum so youre less likely (hopefully) to tear. Kinda weird but I think we are going to do it.


----------



## KendraNoell

It would creep me out I think. I don't want anyone besides hubby getting that close (well besides the Dr of course LOL)


----------



## KEslinger

My OH would be the one doing it, unless I can reach around my bump that far along. I wouldnt let anyone else do that


----------



## Rosered52

Oh, ladies. I've had a bad week. I had my NT scan last Wednesday, and they called me Friday night to tell me we're high risk for Down Syndrome. I don't know what exactly it's based on yet, but they said at the scan that the scan measurements looked fine, so it must be the blood test results. I'm 31, will be 32 next month. Our risk is 1:20. I'm an absolute wreck about this. The number is just so high! I try to tell myself that it means that there is a 95% chance of no abnormalities, but I'm really terrified. 

I have known many lovely people with DS, both personally and professionally. I grew up in a loving church family with several cherished members with DS, and I've been working with adults with developmental disabilities for almost 10 years now. What scares me is seeing their parents and caregivers, and knowing just how hard that life is. I barely feel up to the challenge of parenting a child with average needs...I'm just blown away at the thought of more. I'm just praying I don't need to find that kind of strength just yet.

I'm so scared, and I'm fighting back tears frequently. I don't know how I'm going to wait for the amnio, but we will. My husband is more even-keel, so that helps.


----------



## maisie78

Aww hun I'm sure you are worried but as you have said it's a 95% chance that everything will be fine. Even if your baby does have ds you sound very level headed and like you have a great support network. All we can do is go with the hand we are dealt. Either way you will be a wonderful mother and your baby will be loved. Good luck xx


----------



## pnf85

Hi all, ive been creepin the boards for awhile and figure i will share my story.. Im 26 years old an this is my first pregnancy. (yay..but which is till scary seeing how everything is new & unusual to me and all i can do is read and get opinions on things which is still not comforting all the time, lol.) well ive struggled with my weight for quite awhile.. highest reaching 315.. im 5'5" an a 1/2 or so..ish. Anyways, a few years ago when i saw that weight i flipped, that was my turning point. and by working out and eating right i got down to 176. well my weight usaully fluntuacted about 5lbs but lowest was 176. size 9/11ish in juniors.. my fav pair of pains was an 11 and i could pull em up without unbuttoning them.. amazing to me! i was so proud. and i felt wonderful. well life happens and around my last period my weight would bounce up to 190. i blamed it on pms and bloating. thru the month as id diet and eat healthy i couldnt get below 187. this was beginning of nov. day after thanksgiving i got my BFP. i was shocked but happy. now ill be 14wks tomorrow & my weight is in the 190s.. what exact weight i am idk. ha. i keep flunctuating & with all the constiation and bloated'ness idk where i am. still below 200 but thats scary to think and know i will more then likely reach that soon and be over it. its a battle in my mind and its super tough. i just want to make sure my baby is healthy.. thats all i want. but gaining alot of weight scares me. having a really hard time today cuz i just feel so.. worthless and fat. and i hate that word "fat" and im using it :/ not sure what to do.. how to cope, etc. its so crazy i lost alot of weight ..and my goal weight was 150. now i feel soo much farther away from that. and ive still got 26weeks left.. ohh im such a whiner. im sorry ..i just need someone who can relate.. my baby is my priority. obviously i know how to eat right and exercise (which ive barely done the past 2 mos) ..but things are still tough. im still overweight and was at my lowest. but im scared of all the complications ive read about being bigger an pregnant.. but then again i know plenty of woman who have had healthy babys being overweight.. its mind boggling!


----------



## FireAngel2006

I'm so glad I found this thread! You ladies are awesome.

I'm 24 and 6wk1day. I have my first appointment and bloodwork on thursday. I'm a US sz 22 and I'm scared to death. I was working on losing weight and had lost about 15lbs and then found out I was pregnant. I've continued eating healthy and doing light exercise (my dr said this was fine). But the risks of being this heavy and pregnant scare me. I just pray everything is fine with my little bean. I'm not happy with my size and even though this pregnancy was unexpected I couldn't be happier. I have a very supportive husband. I should learn to stay off the internet. I've found lots of scary statistics on there... :( 

I'm scared of everything from the serious medical issues to just "will i look pregnant or just fatter?" 

Anyway just hearing that I'm not alone and seeing others success stories has helped. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies and I would love to get to know everyone a little better.


----------



## KEslinger

Rosered52 said:


> Oh, ladies. I've had a bad week. I had my NT scan last Wednesday, and they called me Friday night to tell me we're high risk for Down Syndrome. I don't know what exactly it's based on yet, but they said at the scan that the scan measurements looked fine, so it must be the blood test results. I'm 31, will be 32 next month. Our risk is 1:20. I'm an absolute wreck about this. The number is just so high! I try to tell myself that it means that there is a 95% chance of no abnormalities, but I'm really terrified.
> 
> I have known many lovely people with DS, both personally and professionally. I grew up in a loving church family with several cherished members with DS, and I've been working with adults with developmental disabilities for almost 10 years now. What scares me is seeing their parents and caregivers, and knowing just how hard that life is. I barely feel up to the challenge of parenting a child with average needs...I'm just blown away at the thought of more. I'm just praying I don't need to find that kind of strength just yet.
> 
> I'm so scared, and I'm fighting back tears frequently. I don't know how I'm going to wait for the amnio, but we will. My husband is more even-keel, so that helps.

First of all... :hugs:

This is off of the whattoexpect.com website about Nuchal Translucency Screening..

"When nuchal translucency screening is done
Since NT screening must be done between weeks 11 and 14, an accurate date of conception is important for an accurate result. (A recent study found that NT scans done during week 11 were the most accurate of all because the fold is most translucent then.)

Additional tests: NT screening can be combined with blood tests for more definitive results. For example, your first trimester blood test measures free beta-hCG (a certain type of human chorionic gonadotropin hormone) pregnancy protein called PAPP-A (pregnancy associated plasma protein A). Low levels of PAPP-A early in pregnancy indicate increased risk of genetic abnormalities, heart problems, and preterm birth. The results of these two blood tests plus the NT screening, known as the first trimester combined screening, can be combined into one number that represents the likelihood of having a child with a genetic abnormality.

The results of an NT screen can also be combined with a second trimester blood test known as the quad screen, which tests for four entirely different markers present in the maternal bloodstream. Again, all the results can be entered into one formula, giving you one statistic. This option is called the fully integrated screen. Or you may be given the results of the first trimester screen and the quad screen separately (this is known as stepwise sequential screening)."

"Risks: Unlike more invasive genetic tests, there are no increased risks of miscarriage for the NT screen (or the accompanying first and second trimester blood tests). *The biggest problem might be the anxiety they can provoke. False positives are common. So are false negatives. But try to keep it in perspective: The odds of having a completely healthy baby are overwhelmingly in your favor. The NT screen is best thought of as a decision-making tool. Before you decide whether to have this procedure, talk to your practitioner about genetic counseling to help you determine which genetic tests are right for you*."

We had decided that we'd do the full integrated screening. And, either way, we'd love and accept our baby. Knowing that it'd be harder and the pregnancy would most likely have a ton more anxiety involved in it, we decided to go through with it anyway. We also decided that we would NOT go through with any further testing (CVS or amnio). We just wanted to know what our risk level was, that way we could be better prepared for any impending childcare, doctors appointments, etc. And, also give us time to "digest" the information and become further informed about caring for a special needs child. I know the risk for miscarriage is super low but for some reason it scared the crap out of me. (My mom had an amnio with me to see if my lungs were good to go early, and I'm still here!) I had read way too much on the internet about people who had positive screens, got the amnio, miscarried only to find out it was a baby with no genetic defects. **DO NOT READ THINGS ON THE INTERNET!** At the same time I did reading and found that people had negative screens and ended up with a baby who had Down's Syndrome. 

For me: I got my bloodwork done on the first day possible... bad idea. When the baby measured 1 day earlier it threw off my results and I had to have my blood drawn again for first trimester bloodwork. My NT scan actually added a lot of anxiety (more so for OH). The baby was measuring fine, and the fluid was perfect, but when they submitted my info there was an error. HOWEVER, they weren't telling us anything. They were immediately on the phone with the state like they had discovered I was pregnant with a bomb or an alien that was going to invade the country. After a while OH said something and they said the baby looks fine, and my first levels were good, and what not, but there was an error with the screening. (WTF?!) That's when we learned that because the baby was off by 1 day, so was my bloodwork. Thankfully that was all for me. My second trimester bloodwork came back good, and a few weeks later we got a "negative screen" card in the mail. 

A question I have for you, did you only do first trimester blood work, or have you gone in for the 2nd trimester bloodwork? (I should've looked to see if you have a ticker before I commented. Sorry!) My doctor didn't want me to have my second trimester blood work until 16 weeks... that way I'm far enough into the weeks that they want to not have another "error" with my test. They had told me that sometimes your levels can indicate high risk but after the 2nd results come back it can lower the risk a little bit? I'm not sure how accurate that is. They also told me if the first one showed high risk they would refer us to a genetics counselor and we'd be educated on and offered other tests. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keep us updated, and keep your chin up!


----------



## Rosered52

KEslinger said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, ladies. I've had a bad week. I had my NT scan last Wednesday, and they called me Friday night to tell me we're high risk for Down Syndrome. I don't know what exactly it's based on yet, but they said at the scan that the scan measurements looked fine, so it must be the blood test results. I'm 31, will be 32 next month. Our risk is 1:20. I'm an absolute wreck about this. The number is just so high! I try to tell myself that it means that there is a 95% chance of no abnormalities, but I'm really terrified.
> 
> I have known many lovely people with DS, both personally and professionally. I grew up in a loving church family with several cherished members with DS, and I've been working with adults with developmental disabilities for almost 10 years now. What scares me is seeing their parents and caregivers, and knowing just how hard that life is. I barely feel up to the challenge of parenting a child with average needs...I'm just blown away at the thought of more. I'm just praying I don't need to find that kind of strength just yet.
> 
> I'm so scared, and I'm fighting back tears frequently. I don't know how I'm going to wait for the amnio, but we will. My husband is more even-keel, so that helps.
> 
> First of all... :hugs:
> 
> This is off of the whattoexpect.com website about Nuchal Translucency Screening..
> 
> "When nuchal translucency screening is done
> Since NT screening must be done between weeks 11 and 14, an accurate date of conception is important for an accurate result. (A recent study found that NT scans done during week 11 were the most accurate of all because the fold is most translucent then.)
> 
> Additional tests: NT screening can be combined with blood tests for more definitive results. For example, your first trimester blood test measures free beta-hCG (a certain type of human chorionic gonadotropin hormone) pregnancy protein called PAPP-A (pregnancy associated plasma protein A). Low levels of PAPP-A early in pregnancy indicate increased risk of genetic abnormalities, heart problems, and preterm birth. The results of these two blood tests plus the NT screening, known as the first trimester combined screening, can be combined into one number that represents the likelihood of having a child with a genetic abnormality.
> 
> The results of an NT screen can also be combined with a second trimester blood test known as the quad screen, which tests for four entirely different markers present in the maternal bloodstream. Again, all the results can be entered into one formula, giving you one statistic. This option is called the fully integrated screen. Or you may be given the results of the first trimester screen and the quad screen separately (this is known as stepwise sequential screening)."
> 
> "Risks: Unlike more invasive genetic tests, there are no increased risks of miscarriage for the NT screen (or the accompanying first and second trimester blood tests). *The biggest problem might be the anxiety they can provoke. False positives are common. So are false negatives. But try to keep it in perspective: The odds of having a completely healthy baby are overwhelmingly in your favor. The NT screen is best thought of as a decision-making tool. Before you decide whether to have this procedure, talk to your practitioner about genetic counseling to help you determine which genetic tests are right for you*."
> 
> We had decided that we'd do the full integrated screening. And, either way, we'd love and accept our baby. Knowing that it'd be harder and the pregnancy would most likely have a ton more anxiety involved in it, we decided to go through with it anyway. We also decided that we would NOT go through with any further testing (CVS or amnio). We just wanted to know what our risk level was, that way we could be better prepared for any impending childcare, doctors appointments, etc. And, also give us time to "digest" the information and become further informed about caring for a special needs child. I know the risk for miscarriage is super low but for some reason it scared the crap out of me. (My mom had an amnio with me to see if my lungs were good to go early, and I'm still here!) I had read way too much on the internet about people who had positive screens, got the amnio, miscarried only to find out it was a baby with no genetic defects. **DO NOT READ THINGS ON THE INTERNET!** At the same time I did reading and found that people had negative screens and ended up with a baby who had Down's Syndrome.
> 
> For me: I got my bloodwork done on the first day possible... bad idea. When the baby measured 1 day earlier it threw off my results and I had to have my blood drawn again for first trimester bloodwork. My NT scan actually added a lot of anxiety (more so for OH). The baby was measuring fine, and the fluid was perfect, but when they submitted my info there was an error. HOWEVER, they weren't telling us anything. They were immediately on the phone with the state like they had discovered I was pregnant with a bomb or an alien that was going to invade the country. After a while OH said something and they said the baby looks fine, and my first levels were good, and what not, but there was an error with the screening. (WTF?!) That's when we learned that because the baby was off by 1 day, so was my bloodwork. Thankfully that was all for me. My second trimester bloodwork came back good, and a few weeks later we got a "negative screen" card in the mail.
> 
> A question I have for you, did you only do first trimester blood work, or have you gone in for the 2nd trimester bloodwork? (I should've looked to see if you have a ticker before I commented. Sorry!) My doctor didn't want me to have my second trimester blood work until 16 weeks... that way I'm far enough into the weeks that they want to not have another "error" with my test. They had told me that sometimes your levels can indicate high risk but after the 2nd results come back it can lower the risk a little bit? I'm not sure how accurate that is. They also told me if the first one showed high risk they would refer us to a genetics counselor and we'd be educated on and offered other tests.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Keep us updated, and keep your chin up!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for sharing that, and for your encouragement. :flower: I'm still worried about this, but I'm feeling more and more peaceful about what I can control and what I can't. If I had it to do over again, I do wonder if I would have opted for the screen at all. I suppose it's high-risk, high-reward--you get an extra scan and a sigh of relief most of the time, but if you get a bad result, it's hellish. I called in this morning and scheduled my genetics counseling (and likely my amnio) for February 23rd. I'll just try to maintain my calm until then, and face what's ahead when we get there.


----------



## Marisa08

I feel like I haven't posted in forever :/ Hope everyone is doing well. I have my 20 week scan (at 18 +5 lol) this Friday. I can't wait. Praying everything looks good and that I get confirmation on gender :)


----------



## maisie78

Oh that's exciting :D I hope it all goes well on Friday. I can't wait for my scan but it's a long way off yet. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Marisa08

I would love a little girl. I have three sons and this is my last pregnancy for sure! :).


----------



## KEslinger

22w5d today! Had my check up, both me and the baby are great. For the first time they had trouble finding the heartbeat with doppler (baby was sleeping in a weird spot)... she thought she heard it but wanted to make sure, so she grabbed the ultrasound and sure enough, face down, sleeping like her normal little self. heart flickering away.

Weight gain so far = 0 (ZERO) pounds. She said "you must be sticking to a strict diet with all of that diabetes education" I replied too quickly with "no, not really." she laughed, said shes my doctor, don't tell her that. I told her about my experience with the dietician and she apologized for it.

I go back in 4 weeks for another check. Thankfully my blood pressure is great with OH is there. =) I also have my late pregnancy/preparing for post partum class the day after my appointment... and will be due for another 3 hour glucola test at that time. I start doing a kick count at 28 weeks (they gave me the kick count card) and will do a growth check at 34 weeks. 

She gave me tips for my sciatic nerve problem, including different stretches. And, since I've been having acid reflux/heartburn almost daily now, and nausea at night I'm going to be taking Pepcid every night before dinner. I have to eat a smaller dinner meal and what not. Pretty helpful.

Back on pelvic rest... No sex unless I've had no bleeding/spotting for 2 weeks. LOL - I guess I'm never having sex again. (Yeah, right...) This has been going on for my WHOLE pregnancy so far and is so random and not related to anything.

Anyone elses baby kick super low? Alyssa is USUALLY in the breech position. Sometimes it feels like she's kicking my cervix lol. I can feel her roll, and if I'm taking public transit somewhere (she doesn't like something about it) she sits up higher and kicks a lot higher. Most of the time her kicks are down super low. 

Hope all is well.
xx


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG yes @ kicking the cervix. Seems now @ 26 weeks she has switched positions but @ 22 weeks yeah I had it a lot and it was painful.


----------



## SaucySac38

Everyone is looking so good. Rosered, please keep us posted and hugs to you. Marisa, hope it's the girl you want.


----------



## Marisa08

It's a girl!!! So excited :). The baby is measuring about 6 days behind but she said that is no big deal. The babies kidneys are small. She doesn't think we should be concerned and will rescan me in one month to double check. She said that they usually dont measure them until 20'weeks And since baby is measuring 17+5 that she thinks that is the reason they look small Also as of right now I have a low lying placenta. Since it is early in my pregnancy she said it could resolve itself as the uterus grows. That also will need to be checked in a month also. She was very reassuring that the baby is healthy and that I shouldnt worry about anything. I have an appt with my doctor on Tuesday and will see what he thinks. I am not overly concerned about anything. Still on cloud 9 that I am having a girl :). 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Mrs.B.

SO exciting that you finally got your girl :) hope your next scan eases your worries xx


----------



## maisie78

A girl YAY!! Congratulations. I hope everything goes well at your next scan xx


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> It's a girl!!! So excited :). The baby is measuring about 6 days behind but she said that is no big deal. The babies kidneys are small. She doesn't think we should be concerned and will rescan me in one month to double check. She said that they usually dont measure them until 20'weeks And since baby is measuring 17+5 that she thinks that is the reason they look small Also as of right now I have a low lying placenta. Since it is early in my pregnancy she said it could resolve itself as the uterus grows. That also will need to be checked in a month also. She was very reassuring that the baby is healthy and that I shouldnt worry about anything. I have an appt with my doctor on Tuesday and will see what he thinks. I am not overly concerned about anything. Still on cloud 9 that I am having a girl :).
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

A baby girl!!! CONGRATS!!!
Do you guys have any names picked out??


----------



## 17thy

Marisa08 said:


> It's a girl!!! So excited :). The baby is measuring about 6 days behind but she said that is no big deal. The babies kidneys are small. She doesn't think we should be concerned and will rescan me in one month to double check. She said that they usually dont measure them until 20'weeks And since baby is measuring 17+5 that she thinks that is the reason they look small Also as of right now I have a low lying placenta. Since it is early in my pregnancy she said it could resolve itself as the uterus grows. That also will need to be checked in a month also. She was very reassuring that the baby is healthy and that I shouldnt worry about anything. I have an appt with my doctor on Tuesday and will see what he thinks. I am not overly concerned about anything. Still on cloud 9 that I am having a girl :).
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

That is AWESOME you got your little girl :dance:


----------



## 17thy

Hey guys! Its been a little bit since I posted but I'm 8 weeks 1 day pregnant (gotta fix that ticker haha). I went back for a redo dating scan and the baby looks like a little potato :haha: He/she has a *strong* heartbeat of 167, and already you can see that it is clearly a baby (scan was 7w6d) my daughter looked like a sweet pea at 7 weeks, not like a baby at all lol. It was so exciting. I was told I have a very anterior placenta, and the ultrasound tech was SO nice and sweet and informative. She told me everything she could. :flower: :cloud9:


Spoiler


----------



## KendraNoell

I am hoping mine is still a boy! I have another appointment at 31 weeks but no ultrasound scheduled as of yet which sucks cause my baby shower will be a couple days after that. SO I won't know for sure.


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> I am hoping mine is still a boy! I have another appointment at 31 weeks but no ultrasound scheduled as of yet which sucks cause my baby shower will be a couple days after that. SO I won't know for sure.

What day is your baby shower? Mine is set for 4/14. :happydance: I'm excited. We've been told 3 times ours is a girl. I won't have another ultrasound until after my baby shower -- at 34 weeks, just a growth ultrasound. We MIGHT do a 4d ultrasound with the mom's sometime late March early April if we have the money for it. We'll see. It was VERY clear on ours the difference between the 2 or 3 lines of female genitalia and the umbilical cord. She also gave us a really good shot at the last ultrasound. Still a bit of a brat, if she kicks hard enough to feel it on the outside, she won't do it again. If she does she waits a LONG time and then does it in a different spot. Otherwise she's usually kicking super low.


----------



## Marisa08

Thanks girls! I still can't believe it's a girl. Lol. But am so excited! I actually bought a few little girl items today. It was so fun! And my husband has given me the ok to buy the bedding I want and to have fun planning her nursery! 

I feel like I have so much to plan/decide. I might need a double stroller because my son will have just turned two days before she is due. I have to rearrange one of the rooms o accommodate 2 of my sons. Thankfully I have about 20 weeks to figure it out. But with three sons, all the homework and sports that comes with them and work that 20 weeks is going to FLY by!

We have a couple of names we like. Her middle name will most likely be LyAnn. Ly for my moms name Lydia and Ann after my grandma whose was Annie. Pronounced like Leann. I like the name kenley. He loves Quinn. I like it too but we have not decided on anything.


----------



## KendraNoell

My shower is 3/11. I have not had a gender scan since 18 weeks and I was told I would get another around 30-32 weeks.


----------



## CaliGinger

Hi everyone!!

Great news, we've been able to switch to a midwife practice here in Los Angeles. It's only 20 minutes from my work and about 5 from my father's house, so we're all excited. My OH was finally able to feel the ababy kick last night and he almost cried. We're both really starting to bond with the baby. It usually kicks very low but I'm starting to feel it higher up now, especially at night. 

Has anyone else's belly button begun to shrink? I've always had a rather deep one and now I can actually see the bottom of it. It sort of weirds me out that it's disappearing.

I hope everyone has an amazing Valentine's day!


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies! I've been searching for a plus size pregnancy thread. Can I join you? I am newly pregnant and feeling a bit down that I chose to get pregnant right away instead of loosing weight first.


----------



## SaucySac38

Marisa - yippeee!!!!!

Kendra - Is Jackson not showing his boy parts on the scans? Are you really worried?

Chloe - embrace the pregnancy and let the weight issues lay dormant until after birth. A happy and healthy pregnancy is possible no matter what size you are.


----------



## KendraNoell

This was my scan picture of the potty parts and from what I can see he's a boy but when she went to write boy on the screen she still put a question mark. So I dunno. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







weewee.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lillichloe

Looks like a boy to me


----------



## Marisa08

Thanks Saucy! So excited :)

Kendra do you think they put a question mark because maybe it's their policy not to say 100%? Just a thought :)


----------



## KendraNoell

She said she couldn't say for sure so I mean yeah, it definitely looks like a boy but I JUST had a friend who was told she was having a boy and you can clearly see a penis in the picture and then at her 32 week scan she was told, no, its a girl, and it came out a girl, and so I have NO idea what we were looking at in that picture but it wasn't a penis! I think its a combination of paranoia/needing to nest/hearing too many horror stories. Not that that would be horrific to have a girl now that I have been getting things ready for a boy but I am so OCD about everything it would really stress me out if I had to change everything.


----------



## CaliGinger

We're still team yellow and it's difficult. Soooooooo much of baby things are polarized into boy/girl or else they are sickly green and yellow. We want bright colors for our LO, and they're so hard to find. I saw this adorable teal blue shirt/onsie combo with animal print but it had 'Daddy's little man' emblazoned across the front. They also sell bright reds and purples but add lace and bows and ribbons. :( 

I know that finding out the sex won't change anything as we don't want gender specific clothes and toys anyhow, but it's hard explaining that to other people.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Hi ladies! So happy i found this thread, think i may have found a new home :) 

im 11+6 and a size 24-26, I have heard that scans are quite difficult when us mums to be are larger and im a bit worried about mine, can anyone offer any advice?

:flower:


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Great news, we've been able to switch to a midwife practice here in Los Angeles. It's only 20 minutes from my work and about 5 from my father's house, so we're all excited. My OH was finally able to feel the ababy kick last night and he almost cried. We're both really starting to bond with the baby. It usually kicks very low but I'm starting to feel it higher up now, especially at night.
> 
> Has anyone else's belly button begun to shrink? I've always had a rather deep one and now I can actually see the bottom of it. It sort of weirds me out that it's disappearing.
> 
> I hope everyone has an amazing Valentine's day!

I had to reply to this one,... we're only a day apart! The SAME night your OH felt yours, mine felt ours. She wasn't kicking though, she was moving around so he felt he roll under his hand. She kicks really low and tends to sleep/roll up higher. 

Then about the belly button, I had to laugh! Mine is the same way. LOL. I can't really see the bottom of it but you can see that it totally closes off now, it's not this deep belly button like before. So, now I'm always looking at it. Haha, I thought I was too big and had too deep of a belly button for it to pop out during my pregnancy but we'll see.


----------



## rubysoho120

HI! I'm Ruby. I'm 27, married to my best friend and we are expecting baby #1 on July 20th. I'm scared out of my mind. Before becoming pregnant I was a US size 16 about 189. I'm mostly concerned I'll get diabetes and have a hard labor and a huge baby as that what I have read happens when you are over weight. :(


----------



## BoBo14

Hi all
Just got my bfp and so only 4 weeks. Due end of Oct. This is our second baby and I'm a uk 22-24. Was slightly smaller last time and scan pics weren't very clear. Anyone mycurrent size had clear pics?


----------



## lillichloe

rubysoho120 said:


> HI! I'm Ruby. I'm 27, married to my best friend and we are expecting baby #1 on July 20th. I'm scared out of my mind. Before becoming pregnant I was a US size 16 about 189. I'm mostly concerned I'll get diabetes and have a hard labor and a huge baby as that what I have read happens when you are over weight. :(

I was about the same size with my daughter and had a rather uneventful pregnancy and a 7lbs 4 oz baby. I had a horrible doctor though that always told me I'd probably loose her. at a size 16 I'm fat but not super fat. I switched doctors after I had my daughter. Hoping to have a better experiance this time


----------



## KEslinger

BoBo14 said:


> Hi all
> Just got my bfp and so only 4 weeks. Due end of Oct. This is our second baby and I'm a uk 22-24. Was slightly smaller last time and scan pics weren't very clear. Anyone mycurrent size had clear pics?

Read back through this stuff and look for the posted photos...

I'm a US size 22-24-26 depending on the brand (usually not a 26) and I've had pretty clear ultrasound photos. =)

Congrats on the BFP and Welcome!


----------



## KEslinger

Today I've been in a nesting kind of mood. (As opposed to the VERY lazy one I've been in lately)... I cleaned our dining room and kitchen top to bottom. Fridge, microwave, oven, counters, everything. Started getting caught up on the laundry -- I won't finish, our washer is SMALL. And got the living room almost all picked up/dusted/etc. Sad part? I was so caught up in cleaning that I just realized I hadn't eaten anything yet. Yikes. Just had a big bowl of multi-grain cheerios and baby started kicking like crazy (though, she's been moving around all day). Crazy, I wasn't even that hungry. I need to start having a snack before bed (that's what keeps my morning fastings good). It hasn't really been high, but not in the 80s-low 90s. Just something to keep an eye on. =) Won't have my next 3 hour OGTT for another 3 1/2 weeks. OMG. 3 & 1/2 weeks and I'll be 27 weeks?!?! Crazy. 

We finally found a few cribs suitable for short people. I won't be getting the one I had REALLY wanted which is fine. That was just kind of a luxury. But, we found one at BuyBuyBaby (Bonavita "Peyton") and then talked to someone at Babies R Us about low profile cribs there... Seems like Babi Italia have at least one side that is shorter (Low profile is 36" or less) - those, that I know of, Palisades, Island Crib, and Hamilton(? - I think that's what it was called). So, for any of you shorter moms who are looking for a crib that's easier to bend into, check those out and see if they'll work for you. On the higher end, the Safety-Gate Cribs are a great option. I won't get a crib that I can't see in person. Baby Pottery Barn has a low-profile crib that you can only buy online... and I've heard a lot of people like the ones from Ikea. I'm not an Ikea lover, unfortunately. 

I can't wait to see what our baby will look like. I had done one of those morphthing pictures a while back, it would never give me a baby girl, always a boy, but it made a young girl for me...



This was a crazy mix of both OH and I. Everyone thinks she's going to look like me - for whatever reason... (because she's a girl, perhaps? lol) I had asked OH who he thought she look like, he said hopefully me, she'd be beautiful. LoL totally corny, but was super cute at the moment. I'll have to try and make a new girl here... lol


----------



## KEslinger

Alright ladies, it's bump time once again.
I was going to post at 22w6d but time got away from me. So, today @ 23w4d I took some more photos. I don't see much difference at all, and, once again, thanks to my lovely maternity pants I don't have a problem taking photos and posting them. Sadly, without that full panel over them I don't look pregnant at all. I wore the pants over my MILs house and she was all "wow! you totally look pregnant now" (She hadn't seen me in a little while)... it's true, love the pants. But, in normal pants, I still have a ginormous B belly and unless you know me and know how my stomach was before, you would never even notice that the top is starting to come out urther than before.

23w4d:









And, for comparison, my belly at 17W6d:


----------



## lillichloe

I think you look great!


----------



## KEslinger

lillichloe said:


> I think you look great!

Thanks!!! =)


----------



## KendraNoell

I was actually surprised that I passed my GTT one hour. I eat ok but not great by any means and always been overweight. So just because you're overweight doesn't mean you will end up with GD or anything like that.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies, I think im going to have trouble when it comes to maternity trousers, Im a UK 22 but i am tall, I find it hard enough to find trousers long enough in bigger sizes as it is, maternity clothing looks even less promising, anyone had this problem and solved it? X


----------



## KendraNoell

I have had the opposite issue. Most of the maternity pants I get are WAY too long!


----------



## HarrietO

Hi Ladies, I haven't checked in here in a bit. I thought I would post my 18 week bump photo, since I finally have popped and look preggo instead of just massively fat. I still have a bit of the B belly but not as much. 

https://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j138/alidpayne/18weekbump.jpg


----------



## lillichloe

Beautiful Harriet! I can't wait to have a bump :)


----------



## HarrietO

lillichloe said:


> Beautiful Harriet! I can't wait to have a bump :)

Thank you! It is very exciting! It feels like it takes forever those first weeks, but once you hit second tri it seems like time flies by. I never had a proper bump with my first, but this one is going to more than make up for that it seems. lol People didn't even realize I was pregnant at the very end last time, but I've already been getting comments this time & I'm not even half way! :happydance:


----------



## Rosered52

Aw, such lovely bumps, Ali and K!


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> I was actually surprised that I passed my GTT one hour. I eat ok but not great by any means and always been overweight. So just because you're overweight doesn't mean you will end up with GD or anything like that.

Yeah, I know it doesn't. But, unfortunately due to my PCOS I do have mild glucose intolerance. I don't have diabetes but it could turn into it. Before my hormonal imbalance (PCOS) my blood sugars were perfect if not low. Now, my blood sugar is generally great but my morning fastings are slightly elevated. For whatever reason if you eat carbs before bed time your body doesn't dump sugars (in my case, anyway) so my fastings are lower on those days (mid 80s to low/mid 90s) instead of being 101-116. I had my OGTT at around 16 weeks (I think) and failed the 1 hour, which I knew I would, and passed the 3 hour with no problem. We're skipping the 1 hour this time around and just doing the 3 hour. Planning on doing it around 26 or 27 weeks. It's a pain in the butt but it makes me lose less time at work. My blood sugar does it's own thing and doesn't follow the rules. But, at random, I'm often between 80-114 after meals, so not gestational diabetes for me yet. *knock on wood!* Because of the PCOS they do keep a closer eye on mine... and I just test on random mornings. My lowest numbers always stem from nights that I've eaten later or had a snack. Before the 3 hour they tell you to have a glass of milk and half a sandwich between 10p-12a. They want you fasted for 8-10 hours, no more than 10 hours. Other than that they tell you not to exercise or follow a different diet. I have also noticed that my blood sugar has been better since I stopped following a lower-carb diet. Funny how that works.


----------



## KEslinger

Fantastic bump, Harriet. On the plus size bump photo thread the people who are in their subsequent pregnancies seem to have great bumps. Or, those who carry most of their weight above the waist and don't have too much of a "B" for first timers. I don't look pregnant at all unless I'm wearing the maternity pants. My belly looks a little smaller this time around in my opinion but it could be do to the clothing I was wearing as well. Not sure. 

And, as far as maternity pants go, most are way too long... I'm only 5'4" ish so I ordered the petite ones and they fit perfect. =)


----------



## Marisa08

You ladies look great :)


----------



## CaliGinger

I saw that old navy in the long beach towne center has maternity, so I'm going to check it out this weekend. Hopefully they have some decent inexpensive clothes-my bump hasn't grown that much but it is rounding out but my boobs are inflating at an alarming rate. None of my shirts fit properly anymore.


----------



## 17thy

Lol of course just because you're over weight doesn't mean you are gonna get GD!!!

Last time I ate horrible the whole time :dohh: Like an hour before my GD one hour test I ate a HUGE plate of cinnamon sugar french toast drenched in sugar, and drank a coca-cola. Then drank their "sugar" drink. the baby didn't even wake up for the test :rofl: And I passed with FLYING colors at well over 200lbs.


----------



## CaliGinger

Keslinger, Congrats on your 24 weeks and your v-day!


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Keslinger, Congrats on your 24 weeks and your v-day!

Thank you so much!!! You're right behind me! 

It's funny, from all the books and stuff you read, you're always waiting for a certain point in your pregnancy to be "safe". 

12-13 weeks and you're a little more "in the clear" - bye bye first trimester

24 weeks and hospitals consider your baby viable!

I'm still waiting for my Facebook updates from thebump and babygaga to tell me the baby is viable... I think they post theirs at 27 or 28 weeks. Either way. It's a great day. =) 

We're going out to dinner tonight with OH's mom and sister... gotta pick up some groceries too... we're good on meals but we need some snacks and FRUIT. I want fruit. Bad.


----------



## KEslinger

Looks like "thebump" has some bugs to work out. Last week it posted my baby as a papaya (23 weeks) and this year it's posting 24 weeks as a grapefruit. WTH??


----------



## CaliGinger

KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> Keslinger, Congrats on your 24 weeks and your v-day!
> 
> Thank you so much!!! You're right behind me!
> 
> It's funny, from all the books and stuff you read, you're always waiting for a certain point in your pregnancy to be "safe".
> 
> 12-13 weeks and you're a little more "in the clear" - bye bye first trimester
> 
> 24 weeks and hospitals consider your baby viable!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Facebook updates from thebump and babygaga to tell me the baby is viable... I think they post theirs at 27 or 28 weeks. Either way. It's a great day. =)
> 
> We're going out to dinner tonight with OH's mom and sister... gotta pick up some groceries too... we're good on meals but we need some snacks and FRUIT. I want fruit. Bad.Click to expand...

I've been the same way about fruit, especially nectarines! To bad they're so expensive. We've been buying them (with other fruit) from a farmers market here and I looooove it.


----------



## lillichloe

I went to the store just for nectarines today had to have one!


----------



## KendraNoell

CaliGinger said:


> I saw that old navy in the long beach towne center has maternity, so I'm going to check it out this weekend. Hopefully they have some decent inexpensive clothes-my bump hasn't grown that much but it is rounding out but my boobs are inflating at an alarming rate. None of my shirts fit properly anymore.

Old Navy doesn't have a lot in store but their online selection is awesome. And everything fits similar so if you find a pair of pants there and you like them you can pretty much get that size in all their pants and they fit the same. Their tops are awesome too. Another great place is Target- just got the most comfy yoga pants and t-shirt ever just a couple hours ago and i'm loving being comfortable and having things fit right!



KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> Keslinger, Congrats on your 24 weeks and your v-day!
> 
> Thank you so much!!! You're right behind me!
> 
> It's funny, from all the books and stuff you read, you're always waiting for a certain point in your pregnancy to be "safe".
> 
> 12-13 weeks and you're a little more "in the clear" - bye bye first trimester
> 
> 24 weeks and hospitals consider your baby viable!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Facebook updates from thebump and babygaga to tell me the baby is viable... I think they post theirs at 27 or 28 weeks. Either way. It's a great day. =)
> 
> We're going out to dinner tonight with OH's mom and sister... gotta pick up some groceries too... we're good on meals but we need some snacks and FRUIT. I want fruit. Bad.Click to expand...

I hear you... I think one considers it 24 weeks and one 25. I know on my 27 week my BabyGaga app said that the baby should survive with medical intervention it was a different way of saying viable though. 



lillichloe said:


> I went to the store just for nectarines today had to have one!

I have been craving fruit too. Apples, grapes, oranges. And artichokes but can't find any this time of year.


----------



## Vixx

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi ladies, I think im going to have trouble when it comes to maternity trousers, Im a UK 22 but i am tall, I find it hard enough to find trousers long enough in bigger sizes as it is, maternity clothing looks even less promising, anyone had this problem and solved it? X


Next has been my best friend for jeans so far, they go up to a 22 (but do run a bit big) and the long leg is a brilliant length (even more generous than their standard clothing).
I will say to keep an eye on the stock levels as the long length do seem to go quite quickly, so maybe picking up a pair sooner rather than later and teaming it up with a bump band (matalan/asda) if they seem a bit too roomy

Good luck and don't get disheartened x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Vixx said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I think im going to have trouble when it comes to maternity trousers, Im a UK 22 but i am tall, I find it hard enough to find trousers long enough in bigger sizes as it is, maternity clothing looks even less promising, anyone had this problem and solved it? X
> 
> 
> Next has been my best friend for jeans so far, they go up to a 22 (but do run a bit big) and the long leg is a brilliant length (even more generous than their standard clothing).
> I will say to keep an eye on the stock levels as the long length do seem to go quite quickly, so maybe picking up a pair sooner rather than later and teaming it up with a bump band (matalan/asda) if they seem a bit too roomy
> 
> Good luck and don't get disheartened xClick to expand...

Thankyou! I thought they didn't do long in the 22, only up to the 18, I will go have a look :) xx


----------



## izzy29

I have my scan tomorrow and am dreading what they are gong to sa to me about my weight. My bmi is about 36. 
Any idea what they will say to me so I can prepare myself and not get so upset?


----------



## KendraNoell

Izzy mine isn't far from that. My Dr has actually not breathed a WORD about my weight which was very surprising to me. Especially now that I'm gaining steadily he's not giving me a limitation on it. I honestly think that they are more concerned about the side effects of being pregnant while being overweight, such as gestational diabetes and blood pressure issues. If those things are in check with you from the start they aren't going to be so worried. If I can remember correctly from back in the beginning of this thread I have only heard from one person who has been straight up insulted for being overweight and that's because she lives in Romania and apparently those people have no tact. LOL


----------



## izzy29

Oh hopefully they are not too harsh. I am so looking forward to seeing if everything is ok but I have the overweight worry there constantly too. I am a bit raging with myself for not trying harder to lose more but it took a year to conceive so I never thought it was actually going to happen.


----------



## loribelle

Hi 

I hope you don't mind me posting this here! I have a question which I hope you ladies may be able to advise me on.

The short version is that I am getting married in 6 weeks and am currently 8 weeks pregnant so I will be 14 weeks on my wedding day. I am a uk size 16 with a reasonable amount of excess weight on my stomach pre-pregnancy. I am really worried that I'll have a bump and my dress won't fit. I have discussed this with the dress shop which is going to allow an extra inch or so around the bump area. I'm worried that I'll expand faster than this! 

My question which I hope won't offend is with already carrying a little excess weight did your bumps show later due to this?

Thanks

Lx


----------



## BoBo14

Hi congrats on your upcoming wedding. I have to admit I got a bump by 14 weeks with my first. Was uk 18 at start of pregnancy. However my cousin was same
Size and she put weight on all over rather than a bump. I think an inch is not a lot of growing room but I'm not a dress maker. Have you put any weight onto your waist yet?


----------



## loribelle

Thanks for your response!

I realise that this will probably be too much info but the size of my waist very much depends on the state of my constipation:blush:

For a while my jeans were too tight but they seemed to have eased off slightly and are fitting again!

I'm trying to trust the dress makers judgement. They said that this happens alot more than you would expect and they're used to dealing with it but I'm still quite anxious!


----------



## CaliGinger

I was able to wear all of my regular clothes until recently. I bought a gorgeous dress that was loose for christmas when I was only 10 weeks and by the time christmas came it was still too big. (I was 16 weeks then) but every pregnancy is different.


----------



## CaliGinger

KendraNoell said:


> Old Navy doesn't have a lot in store but their online selection is awesome. And everything fits similar so if you find a pair of pants there and you like them you can pretty much get that size in all their pants and they fit the same. Their tops are awesome too. Another great place is Target- just got the most comfy yoga pants and t-shirt ever just a couple hours ago and i'm loving being comfortable and having things fit right!

So strange, I've had the exact opposite experience with old navy-even two exact same pair of pants will fit differently! I did get two shirts that fit PERFECTLY. They were only $7 each too and I looooove them. Target sent me a mobile coupon for $3 off maternity but my store had hardly anything stocked. I find that their pants are all waaaaay too long and I'm strangely between sizes in their shirts.

I accidentally ate a sliced pickle and ketchup and holy hey it was delicious! Tonight I'm making french bread grilled cheese with roasted tomatoes and a side salad, but I'm planning on a side of marinana sauce too. I just cannot get enough of tomatoes now. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali- what's strange is that pre-pregnancy yes, their jeans fit weird, but pregnancy, they are all the same. Haha!

-About the size thing, at 14 weeks you will probably be bigger, yes, but I was still able to wear my regular clothes. I would say an inch or two is probably right.


----------



## Marisa08

So I have been put on pelvic rest because I have a low lying placenta :( BOO! It's only been a week and I am already dying to have sex. Lol. I don't know how I am going to get through this. They have a scan booked for April 19th to recheck my placenta. But since then I have had to schedule a Fetal Echo Cardiogram (I think that is the technical name) since I am diabetic it is standard procedure to check the babies heart. They made that scan for March 8th. Hoping they can check my placenta at that scan and tell me that it has moved. Since everyone keeps saying that there is like a 90% chance that it will move on its own.

Enough of my complaining....hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Marisa08

So I have been put on pelvic rest because I have a low lying placenta :( BOO! It's only been a week and I am already dying to have sex. Lol. I don't know how I am going to get through this. They have a scan booked for April 19th to recheck my placenta. But since then I have had to schedule a Fetal Echo Cardiogram (I think that is the technical name) since I am diabetic it is standard procedure to check the babies heart. They made that scan for March 8th. Hoping they can check my placenta at that scan and tell me that it has moved. Since everyone keeps saying that there is like a 90% chance that it will move on its own.

Enough of my complaining....hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## CaliGinger

Marisa08 said:


> So I have been put on pelvic rest because I have a low lying placenta :( BOO! It's only been a week and I am already dying to have sex. Lol. I don't know how I am going to get through this. They have a scan booked for April 19th to recheck my placenta. But since then I have had to schedule a Fetal Echo Cardiogram (I think that is the technical name) since I am diabetic it is standard procedure to check the babies heart. They made that scan for March 8th. Hoping they can check my placenta at that scan and tell me that it has moved. Since everyone keeps saying that there is like a 90% chance that it will move on its own.
> 
> Enough of my complaining....hope everyone is doing well!!

That sucks! Hopefully they can check at your first scan because that is a long time to wait!


----------



## lillichloe

Marisa08 said:


> So I have been put on pelvic rest because I have a low lying placenta :( BOO! It's only been a week and I am already dying to have sex. Lol. I don't know how I am going to get through this. They have a scan booked for April 19th to recheck my placenta. But since then I have had to schedule a Fetal Echo Cardiogram (I think that is the technical name) since I am diabetic it is standard procedure to check the babies heart. They made that scan for March 8th. Hoping they can check my placenta at that scan and tell me that it has moved. Since everyone keeps saying that there is like a 90% chance that it will move on its own.
> 
> Enough of my complaining....hope everyone is doing well!!

bummer! I hope they are able to do both things on the same scan. I hope the placenta moves to a better position


----------



## KendraNoell

I think you have good odds on the placenta- seems that it happens to move a lot from other threads I have read over the months when I've been on here. :)


----------



## lcTaylor

Hello again, ladies! I've missed the past couple of weeks. I work, go to school and we've been getting some work done on the house. We had a terrible mold problem discovered and even though it didn't cause us any health problems, we wanted to get rid of it and fix it before our little one is with delicate lungs. My husband made me stay with my sister while the work was being done. 

On a happy note, we had an ultrasound at 14w2d, and found out we are having a little boy! We are so excited and it feels so real now that we can say "he" and "him", not just "it" lol! I'm finally starting to get a baby bump too! Most people couldn't tell, but my husband and sisters can. I can still wear most of my regular clothes, but my jeans get uncomfortable quickly. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lisa1986

Hi :wave:

I've just found out im pregnant with #2! approx 5 weeks pg

My dd (Madison) is 2

im a uk size 24 atm :(

i had c sec last time. ne1 on here mention vbac as a plus sizer?

THANKS! happy and healthy pregs to u all xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Moved to the Pregnancy Groups & Discussions forum!


----------



## Marisa08

Congrats on the baby boy LC!! I have three little men and they are so much fun!


Welcome Lisa 1986! My first birth was vaginal. The second two were c-sections. My doctor is all for me going Vbac if this baby stays small enough :) I think it all depends where you live and your doctor. :)


----------



## Rosered52

lcTaylor said:


> Hello again, ladies! I've missed the past couple of weeks. I work, go to school and we've been getting some work done on the house. We had a terrible mold problem discovered and even though it didn't cause us any health problems, we wanted to get rid of it and fix it before our little one is with delicate lungs. My husband made me stay with my sister while the work was being done.
> 
> On a happy note, we had an ultrasound at 14w2d, and found out we are having a little boy! We are so excited and it feels so real now that we can say "he" and "him", not just "it" lol! I'm finally starting to get a baby bump too! Most people couldn't tell, but my husband and sisters can. I can still wear most of my regular clothes, but my jeans get uncomfortable quickly. I hope everyone is doing well!

How cool, that they could detect the gender already! Glad things are going well.


----------



## CaliGinger

Hey everyone, I hope everything is well!

I had an odd few days with the LO, it wasn't really moving like it usually did. I've been cutting all refined sugar so maybe that had something to do with it? Either way I had tried cold water, orange juice, nothing worked. So last night I turned my phone's speaker allllll the way up and started playing music for the Bubs. I tried Adele, lady GaGa, beach boys, all kinds of stuff. No response. Finally I tried yo-yo ma's prelude to the Bach suites, which is one of my all time favorite pieces. The baby kicked so hard my phone moved on my belly! I then played Paganini 's caprice 24 and Beethoven's 5th, and more kicking! So either the baby loves classical music like its parents or it was protesting. :)


----------



## Marisa08

Cali I am glad your LO responded. I know it gets worrisome when we feel they change their 'normal' routine :) Hmmmm wonder if baby was saying turn this crap off! LOL Actually haven't there been studies with babies in the belly and classical music? I am sure there has they do a study on just about everything :)


----------



## CaliGinger

I've heard that babies hear lower pitched sounds better while their in utero, so perhaps that's it?


----------



## CaliGinger

This thread is hard to find now.


----------



## lillichloe

I dont have my first appointment untill march 19th. Very jealous of all the early scans! what do you ladies think my chances of being able to hear the heartbeat at 9wk+5 days? I feel great about my pregnancy I dont have any nagging worry or feelings that somethings wrong. I just want confirmation that baby is well.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> This thread is hard to find now.

Subscribe under thread tools near the top. It should show up in your user CP


----------



## KendraNoell

I didn't get to hear a heartbeat at the Dr's until 12 weeks and that was really difficult to find. Usually the Dr will monitor the heartbeat visually on the ultrasound and determine what it is. I don't know if you would be able to hear it but you can definitely see it!


----------



## KEslinger

I was able to hear the heartbeat around 10 weeks when I had that really bad bleed. If they can find it with the ultrasound they can play it. Just depends on if they do or not. With doppler they usually don't do that too early but with some people it has been proven that they can. I also heard it (and have a video of it) from 15ish weeks at my 3d/4d. Since then if it's been on ultrasound they just show the heartbeat... and if its been on doppler then we hear it. Good luck!


----------



## KEslinger

Ordered some pizza 'cause I was super duper hungry at home - I think the baby liked the pizza. Not too long after I finished eating I could feel her body move before there'd be a big ol' kick. I love feeling her move! <3

How's everyone doing today?

I worked all week so I was kinda MIA on here. Home today but heading out this evening to my grandma's 80th birthday party. I'll have another day off tomorrow and then it's a normal week for me with my split days off. 

Have any of you bought anything for baby yet? I can't help but browse (and shop every now and then)... but everyone told me that I should wait until after my baby shower. I caaaaaaaaaan't! LOL. 

Hope you all are doing fantastic!


----------



## KEslinger

I'm flooding this page today. LOL

Have any of your felt your baby hiccup?!

After those big kicks I started feeling this light rhythmic sensation low down, almost like a heartbeat, with few pauses between a set of them. It's almost like a pulsing, or light muscle spasms in a rhythmic pattern. Super cool to feel. 

It's kinda funny 'cause her body was up past my belly button towards the right while she was doing all that major kicking after the pizza. Now the hiccups are super low... like she had settled into a position down there.

I know at this stage they can still move all over the place... 

As I typed that she moved some more... feet back down low. Seems do be done with the 5 minute hiccup session. ;) 

Love feeling her move in there.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yep get the hiccups but not regularly. You can tell the difference from kicks because they are in a pattern.

My son is moving a LOT these days, it is almost constant when he is awake. The rolls are fun too. And cramming to one side or the other depending on what side I slept on!


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> Yep get the hiccups but not regularly. You can tell the difference from kicks because they are in a pattern.
> 
> My son is moving a LOT these days, it is almost constant when he is awake. The rolls are fun too. And cramming to one side or the other depending on what side I slept on!

Whatever side I'm laying on is what side she sleeps on as well. During the day when she's sleeping she's laying across my belly. When she's awake kicks are usually low and almost moving constantly. I do feel her rolling around and what not but usually up a little bit higher, right below my belly button or right at that (area wise). I love feeling her moving around. I was doing a kick count when she was really active and got 10 kicks in 21 seconds. LOL. She was absuing my uterus!


----------



## CaliGinger

KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> This thread is hard to find now.
> 
> Subscribe under thread tools near the top. It should show up in your user CPClick to expand...

I am subscribed but for some reason I keep getting unsubscribed!


----------



## Marisa08

Keslinger I shop too!! I cant help it. After three boys I just love shopping for a little girl! I ordered this bedding too. What do you ladies think? 

https://cadenlane.com/catalog/product/gallery/id/2307/image/3612/

Hopefully that link works :)


----------



## lcTaylor

lillichloe said:


> I dont have my first appointment untill march 19th. Very jealous of all the early scans! what do you ladies think my chances of being able to hear the heartbeat at 9wk+5 days? I feel great about my pregnancy I dont have any nagging worry or feelings that somethings wrong. I just want confirmation that baby is well.

You will most likely hear the heartbeat at that appointment. I heard this guy's at 8w0d. The doctor did an ultrasound and we saw and heard the heartbeat then. I also had an ultrasound at 9w0d, 12w0d, and 14w2d. Each time I saw and heard the heartbeat. I've also had appointments without ultrasounds and the doctor listened to the heartbeat with the doppler. I have a lot of weight in my belly, but there haven't been any problems finding the heartbeat with the doppler. I hope you hear your LO's! It's really amazing!


----------



## 17thy

We heard our first baby's heartbeat at 7w0d. This one the ultrasound tech showed us the heartbeat at 7w6d but didn't let us hear it, she said they don't know how it effects the baby at that early on. :shrug:

I haven't posted on here in a while. I've been REALLY sick. Almost went up to get an IV the other day because I hadn't been able to keep even water down for 24 hours. I was never this sick last time and I considered myself pretty sick last time... I really just hope the morning sickness eases up soon. 

Still managed to gain 5lbs somehow :dohh: I'm so freakin stressing over weight gain. I do NOT need to gain any weight. But the good news is my bump is already starting to show through. I can clearly feel my uterus now and it is poking far out and pushing my tummy out. I wonder if a really anterior placenta has anything to do with that... I'm in maternity pants already (although they are like heavennnn).

Check out my 10 week tummy and what do you think? I can tell it's not anything like it usually is lol. Although I'm fat my tummy is normally "flat" iykwim.


----------



## lillichloe

You look preggers :) !!! I'm so bloated. I've had food aversions and some sickness I've even lost 4lbs. But my belly is soooo bloated I look like I can't stay out of the cake.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww, love the pic, you defo look pregnant, I cant wait til I'm showing!!


----------



## KEslinger

17thy said:


> We heard our first baby's heartbeat at 7w0d. This one the ultrasound tech showed us the heartbeat at 7w6d but didn't let us hear it, she said they don't know how it effects the baby at that early on. :shrug:
> 
> I haven't posted on here in a while. I've been REALLY sick. Almost went up to get an IV the other day because I hadn't been able to keep even water down for 24 hours. I was never this sick last time and I considered myself pretty sick last time... I really just hope the morning sickness eases up soon.
> 
> Still managed to gain 5lbs somehow :dohh: I'm so freakin stressing over weight gain. I do NOT need to gain any weight. But the good news is my bump is already starting to show through. I can clearly feel my uterus now and it is poking far out and pushing my tummy out. I wonder if a really anterior placenta has anything to do with that... I'm in maternity pants already (although they are like heavennnn).
> 
> Check out my 10 week tummy and what do you think? I can tell it's not anything like it usually is lol. Although I'm fat my tummy is normally "flat" iykwim.

Nice bump! I know that with subsequent pregnancies you often show much earlier! =)


----------



## KEslinger

Here's some progression pics from me...

17w+6d


23+4



25+1






I took those last 2 yesterday. Looks like my belly has gotten a little bigger over the last week and a half/2 weeks.

This morning OH and I were laying in bed and the baby was moving super low. I was all "Alyssa, come up here!" (LOL) So, I push in on the left side, push in on the right side, and push down on the top and put my hand down above my belly button and she kicked up there!!! OH was talking to his sister on the phone so I whisper to him to put his hand on my stomach right there (she usually never kicks the same spot twice)... she gave him a good few kicks right there. :happydance: The only other time he's felt her was when she was rolling over and she did it under his hand. I know right now there's plenty of room in there for her to move all over the place, she's been up, down and on the sides so far today, but I was SO glad for that mere moment she had her feet up and kicked hard enough.


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> Keslinger I shop too!! I cant help it. After three boys I just love shopping for a little girl! I ordered this bedding too. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://cadenlane.com/catalog/product/gallery/id/2307/image/3612/
> 
> Hopefully that link works :)

Love the set, it's super cute. We went to eat this morning and ended up at Target. LOL. I ended up buying a sunsuit (it was on sale!!!) and because we don't really have newborn clothes and I wanted to buy something we got a 2 pack of pants (I know she's going to be a summer baby, but if we are out somewhere at night, or going on a walk, she's going to need some pants!) and a pack of newborn onesies. 

For Alyssa's bed set we picked this.. 



If we don't get it we're going to end up getting a cheaper set, or buying pieces from a different store... we'll just buy bumper, a few sheets, and a dust ruffle separate for a fraction of the price. The bed set is actually the theme of the baby shower that my sister is throwing for me.


----------



## 17thy

Thanks guys! The maternity pants don't hide it at all now lol. I figured at* 250*lbs I'd be able to hide it forever. Oh and I got a "step-up" so I can do some exercise lol.

KEslinger you can DEFINITELY tell your bump has popped in the past couple weeks.


----------



## CaliGinger

I've developed a new symptom...itchy tummy!!! Oh my goodness all I want to do is scratch. I've been massaging any type of lotion I have on hand to avoid the scratching. Bubs has been quiet today but I kind of overdid it on the weekend and I'm exhausted. 

We had our first prenatal appointment with the midwife and it was amazing!!! It room over two hours and she answered all our questions and gave us some great advice/guidance. They're focused on getting the whole woman ready for the birth, not just the body. I feel like a huge weight has dropped off my shoulders. :)

I want to shop so badly too but I'm going to wait until after our shower(s). I know that people aren't going to listen and we're going to end up with a ton of stuff we won't use/need so if we wait until after we'll be able to return. We have decided on a color scheme and bedding...iylt's bright blue with orange and yellow accents.

Oh and sorry if my posts always have weird letters/capitals/words, but I'm always on my phone on the train.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm a shopoholic too!!


----------



## lillichloe

I can't wait till I know all is well and can start shopping I want to stock up on diapers and other gender neutral stuff


----------



## KendraNoell

I think I bought the first onesie at 8 weeks but I can't remember. I have bookshelf type thing over half full of clothes. My shower is in 13 days though! Hopefully I will get a lot of 3-6 and 6-9 stuff since I have 0-3 pretty much covered. But because I'm having a beginning of summer baby and I live in Washington state, we can have rain/wind/sun all in one week so its good for me to have a variety of stuff on hand. Hubby and I are renting out another storage unit just for baby stuff since our apartment is pretty much crammed with the stuff we do have and my OCD makes it so that anything we don't use can't be visible or I'll go crazy LOL


----------



## Rosered52

Good news to report, gals! They just called about the amnio I had last week--the FISH results show that everything is clear, and we're having a girl! The FISH results are preliminary and not quite as reliable as the final amnio, but I'm so encouraged! I'm floating on air. 

:happydance::dance:


----------



## Marisa08

KEslinger said:


> Marisa08 said:
> 
> 
> Keslinger I shop too!! I cant help it. After three boys I just love shopping for a little girl! I ordered this bedding too. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://cadenlane.com/catalog/product/gallery/id/2307/image/3612/
> 
> Hopefully that link works :)
> 
> Love the set, it's super cute. We went to eat this morning and ended up at Target. LOL. I ended up buying a sunsuit (it was on sale!!!) and because we don't really have newborn clothes and I wanted to buy something we got a 2 pack of pants (I know she's going to be a summer baby, but if we are out somewhere at night, or going on a walk, she's going to need some pants!) and a pack of newborn onesies.
> 
> For Alyssa's bed set we picked this..
> 
> View attachment 345378
> 
> 
> If we don't get it we're going to end up getting a cheaper set, or buying pieces from a different store... we'll just buy bumper, a few sheets, and a dust ruffle separate for a fraction of the price. The bed set is actually the theme of the baby shower that my sister is throwing for me.Click to expand...

Love the butterflies! :)


----------



## KEslinger

We started a baby box (coincidentally the month I got pregnant) before I got pregnant. We had bought diapers, a 3 pack of bottles, pacifiers, gender neutral onesies/burp cloths, johnsons head to toe wash and a johnsons travel pack. LOL. When we found out it was a girl we QUICKLY exchanged things for girl stuff. Looking at the gender neutral stuff felt so boyish for us. 

Now we have 2 packs of newborn diapers, a pack of size 1 diapers, all the stuff from above, some hand-me-down newborn stuff - and a couple of new newborn stuff (the set we got for Chrismtas, a 2 pack of pants and a pack of white onesies), lots of summer clothes in size 0-3 with a few pairs of pants, we need some sleepers LOL, and then size 6 and 9 months we have some more layette sets. <3 I do need to quit buying but it's SO hard. 

We should have our crib before April, and a bunch of other stuff from the shower. Hopefully we won't need too much after that, but I'm sure we will. 

Kendra, 13 days until your baby shower!!! You must be super excited! I can't wait to make it into the 3rd trimester. =) - I just counted, my baby shower is in 46 days. LOL. 

I've gotta get some cleaning done around here today. Just laundry and the kitchen but it's buggin' me and I'm home. -- I've also gotta get some eating done, I'm hungry!

Hope everyone is feeling fantastic!


----------



## KEslinger

Not sure if it's your type of thing or not but I love baby leg warmers (easy diaper changes!!!)... and right now at babylegs.com they're having a sitewide sale for $4 a pair + $4 shipping for leap year. It ends today, unfortunately, lol I just found out about it today. I won't be telling OH but I ordered a few pairs... they were "gifts" lol. I had them shipped to my work and I'll put them in our daughters drawers, we'll see if he notices at some point.


----------



## 17thy

I've bought a couple nb onesies. I had an almost winter baby last time and it will be the end of summer when I give birth this time. And I gave away ALL of Emerald's nb-6 month clothes. So we're starting from scratch with this baby, especially if it's a boy. I really can't wait I've got a LOT of money burning a hole in my pocket but I don't wanna start buying until 14 weeks after I get my gender scan (and hopefully baby cooperates like last time) so less than 4 weeks.


----------



## KEslinger

I'll be at the start of Summer/end of Spring. We have a lot of rompers and what not, it's usually hot where we live, in 0-3 months. I know that'll be the size for the hotter months. 

I'm starting to feel HUGE today. And, decided that I'm going to start eating better, not dieting, just healthier for the baby. I kinda stopped eating really well a while ago. Time to pay more attention to what I'm putting in my mouth and make sure that it's nutritious (most of the time) for my baby.


----------



## KEslinger

Rosered52 said:


> Good news to report, gals! They just called about the amnio I had last week--the FISH results show that everything is clear, and we're having a girl! The FISH results are preliminary and not quite as reliable as the final amnio, but I'm so encouraged! I'm floating on air.
> 
> :happydance::dance:

Congrats on the good news. Hopefully there's even better news to follow with the final results!

Annnnnnnnd, congrats on a girl!!! <3 

Are you guys thinking of names yet?


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah its crazy my shower will be so soon! DH and I have no room for anything either.

I still haven't had another ultrasound since 18 weeks and I'm getting nervous as I would really like to know how baby is doing and that he's on track.


----------



## CaliGinger

The baby's been having quiet days and then today a little more activity, but very very low. I also found some stretch marks on my sides! I knew I'd get them and I was prepared for the ones I have on my tummy now but my sides??!? Ugh. I'm so pale they really stand out. I've also gained about 4lbs above my starting weight so I've been really trying to watch my diet. I've been craaaving sugar now too, must because I decided to cut it out. 


Anyone else ridiculously itchy? I've been slathering my bump in cocoa butter which really isn't helping with the sugar cravings.

Have you guys tried any consignment shops? There's one near me that offers 10% off for Facebook followers every once in a while so I'm going to check it out. Hopefully they have some good deals.


----------



## CaliGinger

Its weird to think that some of us already 2/3rds of the way done and this thread started back in the first trimester.


----------



## CaliGinger

Rosered52 said:


> Good news to report, gals! They just called about the amnio I had last week--the FISH results show that everything is clear, and we're having a girl! The FISH results are preliminary and not quite as reliable as the final amnio, but I'm so encouraged! I'm floating on air.
> 
> :happydance::dance:

Congrats on the girl!!!!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Consignment shops are AWESOME. Only one here has maternity clothes... was able to find a couple shirts and that's about it though. But great place for all things baby.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> The baby's been having quiet days and then today a little more activity, but very very low. I also found some stretch marks on my sides! I knew I'd get them and I was prepared for the ones I have on my tummy now but my sides??!? Ugh. I'm so pale they really stand out. I've also gained about 4lbs above my starting weight so I've been really trying to watch my diet. I've been craaaving sugar now too, must because I decided to cut it out.
> 
> 
> Anyone else ridiculously itchy? I've been slathering my bump in cocoa butter which really isn't helping with the sugar cravings.
> 
> Have you guys tried any consignment shops? There's one near me that offers 10% off for Facebook followers every once in a while so I'm going to check it out. Hopefully they have some good deals.


My baby has times during the day where she's a lot less active (including about a 2-3 hour period every night) - or no movement at all, sometimes there'll be a twitch while she's sleeping. Usually when she's awake she's super active, I had one time where I got 10 kicks (kicks, not hiccups!) in 21 seconds! Typically, I can get 10 kicks in 2-5 minutes... I don't start my kick count card until 28 weeks. 

She's starting to move all over though... a lot of the time I still feel her really low, other times I feel her up higher around my belly button or a little higher. Everytime I think she's getting ready to be head down I feel her kicks super low. I'm sure she'll always keep me guessing. 

I had to clean my work this morning, which always leads me to trying to find the baby on the ultrasound. I can't change the settings enough to get super clear shots however, I did get to show OH her heartbeat flickering away... her ribs/back. Her head (but not clear AT ALL). Her hand by her head moving around. And, then she gave us a good shot of her privates. LOL, all in about 5 minutes. 

I'm 26 weeks tomorrow which means I have to go have my 3 hour GTT done... I'll probably do it on Sunday, that way if I crash after OH will be with me and I won't have one of those moments like last time. My blood sugar has been doing great - my only problem has been morning fastings and everything has been between 82-98 in the morning with the exception of a couple that were over 100 but not too recently. Pretty cool. 

As far as itchiness goes, I have like bouts of it, lol. I do take Benadryl pretty regularly at night though... big weather changes, stress from work, and our younger cat have left me with random rashes, oh the joys of pregnancy.

Stretch marks... I've had them, and they've always been super pale, just about skin tone, now I'm getting a few more that are a soft peach color. They don't bother me too much. 

My boobs are looking great! LOL. A lot fuller and what not now, instead of the sagginess that most get mine are perking up more. I enjoy that. ;)

Last I checked I'm still below my starting weight, I weigh in tomorrow. At my last visit I was the same weight... but my bathroom scale weighs me as more. (Dr's said 276.5, bathroom said 279.5) ... With that discrepency in mind I'll know where I stand tomorrow, Last I checked I was 281.0, so a pound and a half up isn't too bad over the last few weeks, we'll see tomorrow though... my scale hates me. :haha:

I never remember to keep slathering my bump. It's definitely getting bigger and I'm starting to show more not in maternity pants, but it's not that nice round bump when I'm not wearing them. The top part of my "B" is definitely pushing out A LOT more than it ever has.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Its weird to think that some of us already 2/3rds of the way done and this thread started back in the first trimester.

Totally crazy to think that. I'm so glad I started this thread though... 

Question. What's everyone's name?! maybe it's pregnancy brain and I missed them in the beginning but still. LOL 

I'm Kim. =)

Also, I want to start adding people to the first page. Kinda like an intro.

If you guys are interested let me know, then PM me your due date, which baby # this is for you, and if you're team pink/yellow/blue. It may take me a day or two to post with my work schedule but I'll get everyone up there as long as I see it.


----------



## KendraNoell

I honestly haven't gotten on my own scale at home since I got pregnant. I just go by how things fit. I know that I had to have put on some kind of weight though in the last 3 weeks because my maternity pants (my favorite ones) are getting too tight. Bummer. 

On the plus side my boobs never really got bigger (yet) which is nice because everyone told me they would get huge during pregnancy then again when breastfeeding... so if they only get bigger for breastfeeding they probably just will get fuller and I won't have to get any new bras (I hope)

I did get the maternity/nursing sports bra from motherhood maternity and followed the user reviews to order a size bigger than you would think you are (for me, a 42 DD, it said to get a 1x, so I followed the reviews and got a 2x) and it fits PERFECT and actually makes them look pretty nice :) especially for a sports bra. Would highly recommend for a maternity/nursing/sleep bra. very comfy!


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> I honestly haven't gotten on my own scale at home since I got pregnant. I just go by how things fit. I know that I had to have put on some kind of weight though in the last 3 weeks because my maternity pants (my favorite ones) are getting too tight. Bummer.
> 
> On the plus side my boobs never really got bigger (yet) which is nice because everyone told me they would get huge during pregnancy then again when breastfeeding... so if they only get bigger for breastfeeding they probably just will get fuller and I won't have to get any new bras (I hope)
> 
> I did get the maternity/nursing sports bra from motherhood maternity and followed the user reviews to order a size bigger than you would think you are (for me, a 42 DD, it said to get a 1x, so I followed the reviews and got a 2x) and it fits PERFECT and actually makes them look pretty nice :) especially for a sports bra. Would highly recommend for a maternity/nursing/sleep bra. very comfy!

That's really good to know. I need to start looking into maternity/nursing bras. Not something I'm looking forward to, lol.

My weight hasn't changed by much, however, my maternity pants (well, 1 of the 2 pairs) stay up now, even without the belly band. They do fit better with the belly band, I'll admit. The one pair I have that doesn't fit as good are cut a bit lower where the panel starts, because of my shape and where it sits, they tend to not stay up as well, but I haven't tried wearing them out yet. I love wearing my other pair out and about - I just haven't tried wearing them to work where I'm sitting standing stooping bending squatting, etc. I'm not sure why I keep track of my weight so much, I have an app on my phone, I used to weigh in weekly, or between. Now I only count the weights I get at the doctors as 'real' since my scale is different from theirs, but I do keep track of it in a pregnancy app I have on my phone. At first I logged it weekly, now I do it when I feel like it.


----------



## KendraNoell

I honestly stopped logging weight in a pregnancy app when the one I was using said I was morbidly obese from the first weight I put in there. I don't need that crap!


----------



## Rosered52

KEslinger said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> Good news to report, gals! They just called about the amnio I had last week--the FISH results show that everything is clear, and we're having a girl! The FISH results are preliminary and not quite as reliable as the final amnio, but I'm so encouraged! I'm floating on air.
> 
> :happydance::dance:
> 
> Congrats on the good news. Hopefully there's even better news to follow with the final results!
> 
> Annnnnnnnd, congrats on a girl!!! <3
> 
> Are you guys thinking of names yet?Click to expand...

Thanks!

Not yet...knowing my husband and I, it's going to take a while, I'm kind of dragging my feet on starting that discussion. ;)


----------



## Rosered52

KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> Its weird to think that some of us already 2/3rds of the way done and this thread started back in the first trimester.
> 
> Totally crazy to think that. I'm so glad I started this thread though...
> 
> Question. What's everyone's name?! maybe it's pregnancy brain and I missed them in the beginning but still. LOL
> 
> I'm Kim. =)
> 
> Also, I want to start adding people to the first page. Kinda like an intro.
> 
> If you guys are interested let me know, then PM me your due date, which baby # this is for you, and if you're team pink/yellow/blue. It may take me a day or two to post with my work schedule but I'll get everyone up there as long as I see it.Click to expand...

I'm Katie. :wave:


----------



## lcTaylor

KendraNoell said:


> I honestly stopped logging weight in a pregnancy app when the one I was using said I was morbidly obese from the first weight I put in there. I don't need that crap!

This made me laugh! I'm sorry, but I totally get it! I'm technically obese, but what does it matter? My doctor hasn't said anything about my weight and I've gained about 1 lb. according to the doctor's scale. I wasn't worried during my first trimester about weight because I had a hard time eating anything, I've just hit that time that I'm almost always hungry. I'm trying to eat healthy and just listen to my body, but unfortunately, I have gotten a crazy, CRAZY sweet tooth since becoming pregnant. I try to stick to fruit, but sometimes it doesn't cut it!


----------



## lcTaylor

KEslinger said:


> My boobs are looking great! LOL. A lot fuller and what not now, instead of the sagginess that most get mine are perking up more. I enjoy that. ;)

I'm glad you are liking yours more! :)


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> I honestly stopped logging weight in a pregnancy app when the one I was using said I was morbidly obese from the first weight I put in there. I don't need that crap!

WTF! I wouldn't use an app like that either! 
The one I'm using is for Android, it's called "I'm expecting" and for the weight tracker it does just that. Lets you log your weight. It will show you gains/losses and what's "average" although the average gain/loss doesn't apply to me. 

Like for me it says "My week" 26 "My Gain" -4.0 "Normal Range" 6-12
You can scroll down through all the weeks that you've tracked and if you don't track it just leaves a - there in it's place. It will display your current weight on the weight page only and then also says "Current Weight Gain" = for me it's low so it says -4 lb (low)

It has tabs for "My Weight" "My Calendar" "My Symptoms" "Doctor Info" you can store information from your appointments in it, also put in appointment reminders, etc. It has my due date and how many days to go (98! WOOHOO!) Another tab is the weeks tab which is labeled "40" when you click on it it goes to how many weeks you are and tells you about whats happening in your body and also the babys development. It has a questions/answers sections through MedHelp (I've never used that so can't say anything about it). At the bottom of each weeks development information there's a picture of a 3D ultrasound of a baby at your stage of pregnancy. 

All in all, I like it. It doesn't tell me I'm doing bad or good. Just lets me track everything on my own. My DOCTOR never said how much to gain, but WIC did, although I've never had another appointment with them, just a class and no weigh in. Kaisers class gave us ranges of which to gain in, but I'm nowhere near it yet.

From my LOWEST weight during pregnancy I'm up 6 pounds. From my weight at my LMP I'm down 4 pounds. 

My doctor has only mentioned my weight once, that was at my last appointment when she said I must be following a strict diet because my weight had stayed the same the whole time. My next appointment is Wednesday and I'll be up a couple of pounds from last time, but that's not a huge deal. I'm pregnant!


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Its weird to think that some of us already 2/3rds of the way done and this thread started back in the first trimester.

Cali!

WELCOME TO THE DOUBLE DIGITS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi All, Did any of you get put on 5mg Folic acid?? I'm slightly annoyed that the doctor didn't say anything at 4 weeks and I had to wait for the midwife at almost 9 weeks to say 'oh you should be taking the high dose of 5mg until 12 weeks, we'll get that on prescription for you'... umm now I only have 3 weeks to take it!!


----------



## Rosered52

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi All, Did any of you get put on 5mg Folic acid?? I'm slightly annoyed that the doctor didn't say anything at 4 weeks and I had to wait for the midwife at almost 9 weeks to say 'oh you should be taking the high dose of 5mg until 12 weeks, we'll get that on prescription for you'... umm now I only have 3 weeks to take it!!

No, my doctor never had me on high-dose folic acid. I took an extra FA supplement in addition to what was in my prenatal vitamin, but that was just my own decision. I doubt it's harmful for you not to have it, honestly, they're probably just being cautious.


----------



## KEslinger

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi All, Did any of you get put on 5mg Folic acid?? I'm slightly annoyed that the doctor didn't say anything at 4 weeks and I had to wait for the midwife at almost 9 weeks to say 'oh you should be taking the high dose of 5mg until 12 weeks, we'll get that on prescription for you'... umm now I only have 3 weeks to take it!!

My doctor never told me to, but, I also took extra folic acid on my own. My prenatal has 800mcg and I used to take 400mcg in addition to that... I couldn't find the same pills as before when I ran out, the newer bottle has 600mcg + DHA. I also take an Omega-3 gummy. 

A while back I had read that women who are obese may be more prone to babies that have neural tube defects (not sure if that's true or not). I've always taken extra folic acid for my needs -- I've been taking prenatal vitamins for YEARS! Before we were trying to conceive I added in additional folic acid. I didn't add the omega-3 until after I got pregnant, and I do plan to take it while I breastfeed as well. I'll continue the supplements I'm on. 

Here's an aritcle from baby center (well PART of the article)
"When you might need extra folic acid
Women who are obese appear to be more likely to have a baby with a neural tube defect, although the reason for this is still unclear. If you're significantly overweight, see your healthcare provider before you try to conceive. Among other things, she may advise you to take somewhat more than 400 mcg of folic acid.

If you've previously been pregnant with a baby affected by a neural tube defect, be sure your current providers are aware of this, and schedule a visit before trying to get pregnant. With no intervention, women in this situation have a 2 to 5 percent chance of having another pregnancy complicated by an NTD.

The good news is that this risk can be reduced significantly by taking a very large dose (4 milligrams [mg], which is equal to 4,000 micrograms) of folic acid beginning one month before conception and continuing through the first three months of pregnancy.

To enable you to get 4 milligrams of folic acid, your provider would prescribe a prenatal vitamin with 1 mg of folic acid, plus three 1 mg folic acid tablets to start taking one month before you try to get pregnant, continuing through the first trimester.

Women who are diabetic or are taking certain anti-seizure medications are also more likely to have a pregnancy affected by an NTD. If either of these situations applies to you, see your provider at least a month before trying to conceive to find out how much folic acid you should be taking and to monitor your condition in general."


On a totally different note: 

I've been wanting nachos for DAAAAAAAAAAAAYS now and OH just text me and asked if I wanted some. :thumbup: HELL YEAH I WANT SOME!


----------



## Rosered52

Nachos! Hell yeah.

My Vietnamese food suddenly sounds less exciting. BUT, there will be spring rolls. Oh yes, spring rolls.


----------



## CaliGinger

We haven't had dinner yet today...mmmmm nachos. 

I have the I'm expecting app and it's pretty nice.


----------



## CaliGinger

KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> Its weird to think that some of us already 2/3rds of the way done and this thread started back in the first trimester.
> 
> Cali!
> 
> WELCOME TO THE DOUBLE DIGITS!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> We haven't had dinner yet today...mmmmm nachos.
> 
> I have the I'm expecting app and it's pretty nice.

LOL they were pretty tasty! 
It was a mini date night, we couldn't figure out what we wanted to do after dinner... we've been sitting at home watching TV.

OH is eating ice cream, I may join him. ;)

My dog is sick, poor guy. He has kennel cough... don't know if he picked it up around here at the apartments or if I brought it home on my shoes from work. Started in the middle of the night last night, sounds so painful. Most of the time we treat them with antibiotics and a narcotic cough syrup... typically they don't need the antibiotics. I started my guy on some antibiotics in hopes of making him more comfortable, but if it's a viral strain he's going to have to push through it. That and some Delsym cough syrup at the right dose. Lame. Hopefully he'll sleep some more tonight.

Onward... ice cream time!

Have a good night!


----------



## KendraNoell

Does anyone take extra iron? I am thinking about it to see if it helps with my energy but other people are telling me not to unless a Dr tells me to. I don't see what the issue with it would be though.


----------



## lillichloe

I would get the ok from doc just to be safe.


----------



## KEslinger

I just had my blood drawn again yesterday. Another 3 hour GTT (looks like I passed except for a slightly elevated fasting)... funny, the one morning I have to get my blood drawn my levels are up a little elevated. Oh well. Everything else was way under what they wanted. They also drew a CBC, my levels are down SLIGHTLY but still well into the "normal" ranges... I see my doctor on Wednesday so we'll see what she says. They also did another creatinine level. 

It was a rough morning for me yesterday... I smashed my finger pretty good in the closet door, it still looked like a blueberry this morning but I've been able to get some of the swelling down. Then I had my 3hr GTT, usually not too bad, the first 3 draws were easy, then I got someone who barely spoke english and apparently couldn't count. After not listening to me and sticking me 3 times then saying "I stick you 2 times, now someone else try" I wasn't amused. She fished around like crazy in there, and in one of the spots you can see that she was NOWHERE near a vein. WTH. I don't mind blood draws but near the end of it I was fasting nearly 16 hours, was starving, had no energy and was completely frustrated. I left with a few tears. LOL makes me sound like a big baby, it's the hormones. The rest of the day I was just exhausted. The guy who ended up taking my blood got it from a super deep vein in my forearm. I wasn't too sure about it at first, those veins usually blow when they try to put IV's in them. He put a heat pack on it first to make the veins stand up for him. It worked. 

I've noticed that my level of patience is taking a turn for the worst. Everything and everyone is ANNOYING. Majorly. More so at work and then I bring that bad energy home. LOL. Can't help it.


----------



## KendraNoell

Had a scare today... was in the birthing center for 6 hours with an IV after I ended up with regular contractions every 5 minutes... luckily I thought I was having a bladder infection so I called my Dr's office and they wanted to rule out preterm labor so I went into the hospital instead... turns out I was having contractions and didn't know that's what they were... there is no explanation for them other than its probably partially stress related and partially dehydration. Pretty scary experience though. I have to take at least the rest of the week off work now.


----------



## KEslinger

Oh no! I hope they stop, or stay stopped rather. Hope all is well now... Keep us posted.


----------



## Marisa08

How scary Kendra! Just take it easy and rest this week!


----------



## Rosered52

Definitely take it nice and easy, I bet that was super scary. I'm sorry you went through that. :(

What did it feel like, out of curiosity?


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm glad you're okay and at home now Kendra. 

I came down with a horrible stomach flu the day after my insurance ran out. :( luckily it was only twoish days, but I'm still not feeling 100%. It was like morning sickness all over again +code brown. Ugh.


----------



## lillichloe

KE- I would not be happy with someone digging around for a vein. Not cool. I'm glad your tests came out well. 
Kendra- very scary to have early contractions. Rest up and take care!

AFM- did any of you loose weight in your first trimester due to morning sickness? I've lost nearly 10lbs now and at 200lbs I certainly have extra to spare I am just worried should I call the doctor? Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## Rosered52

lillichloe said:


> KE- I would not be happy with someone digging around for a vein. Not cool. I'm glad your tests came out well.
> Kendra- very scary to have early contractions. Rest up and take care!
> 
> AFM- did any of you loose weight in your first trimester due to morning sickness? I've lost nearly 10lbs now and at 200lbs I certainly have extra to spare I am just worried should I call the doctor? Has anyone had experience with this?

Yup, I lost about 11 bs. Apparently it's pretty normal, so unless you're lacking in some sort of nutrition, there's no reason to be concerned. The baby takes what it needs! :)


----------



## CaliGinger

lillichloe said:


> KE- I would not be happy with someone digging around for a vein. Not cool. I'm glad your tests came out well.
> Kendra- very scary to have early contractions. Rest up and take care!
> 
> AFM- did any of you loose weight in your first trimester due to morning sickness? I've lost nearly 10lbs now and at 200lbs I certainly have extra to spare I am just worried should I call the doctor? Has anyone had experience with this?

I lost 5lbs before I had morning sickness and another 11 once it hit. My doctor said it was nothing to worry about as long as I didn't continue to lose weight once I hit 16 weeks or so. After that I was expected to maintain or gain.


----------



## KendraNoell

The contractions weren't big, they were just worried because they were 5 minutes apart and they were continuous. For me, they felt like under my boobs/ribcage was tightening and felt very uncomfortable. Once I was able to recognize what they were it was very obvious what they were. It wasn't really painful, just uncomfortable. And babies heart rate would jump each time too. They went on for about 5 hours just at the hospital, and who knows how long I was having them prior to that because I didn't know that's what they were! I thought it was the baby rolling around. Because when the baby has a good roll, your skin kinda tightens wherever he's at, and I didn't realize the difference between the muscle tightening from the contraction and the skin tightening.


----------



## KEslinger

lillichloe said:


> KE- I would not be happy with someone digging around for a vein. Not cool. I'm glad your tests came out well.
> Kendra- very scary to have early contractions. Rest up and take care!
> 
> AFM- did any of you loose weight in your first trimester due to morning sickness? I've lost nearly 10lbs now and at 200lbs I certainly have extra to spare I am just worried should I call the doctor? Has anyone had experience with this?

I lost 10 pounds in my first trimester, I wasn't sick and I was eating fine. My doctor was never worried about it. I'm almost in my third trimester now and still working on putting on that 10 pounds I lost.


----------



## KEslinger

Had my appointment earlier today.

I think their scale is off, and that the one at my house is actually more accurate. Who knows. I know that according to MY scale I gained 4 pounds in the last 4 weeks, not bad. My last weigh in at the doctors had me almost 4 pounds less than my bathroom scale... add that together and it's 8 pounds. Funny, 'cause that's what I 'gained' in the last month according to the doctors scale. LOL - so, the scale there was off before. No big deal. The doctor didn't say anything about my weight gain, and said I was doing well.
My blood pressure was PERFECT. Lab results were all great - CBC, kidney values, and 3 hour GTT (only slightly elevated fasting). Our baby is kind of a pain in the rump if you're trying to see her or listen to her heart... she kept moving away, so we got a quick peek of her on ultrasound while they were checking her heart rate. OH asked about how big she is, she said they don't have any reason to believe that she's bigger than the 50th percentile in weight, so right now she's about 2 & 1/2 pounds. I have my next appointment in 3 weeks, after that I start going every 2 weeks (from 30 weeks on). Hopefully everything stays in check.

Not that long ago I got a call from a nurse at Kaiser. LOL - annoying. We had a little chat. She said that luckily I don't have gestational diabetes... better knews... I can read, so I knew this from looking online and also from MY DOCTOR earlier in the day. Annoying #1. Then she goes about saying how my morning fasting was slightly elevated. Annoying #2. I then had to explain to her that it's always MILDLY elevated compared to normal. She said I was diagnosed with glucose intolernace in January, - now I'm more irritated, so I politely corrected her and let her know that I was actually diagnosed with "pre-diabetes" in September which goes hand-in-hand with my PCOS according to the endocrinologist. The endocrinologist told me not to worry about my fasting if the rest of my levels were fine. Annoying #3 (why do I have to tell them when they have my history in front of them)... and for annoying #4... she brings up the dietician "well are you following the diet plan" (Mind you, I'm now in the middle of babies r us) so I tell her "actually, the diet plan from the dietician doesn't work for me. it actually elevated my blood sugar. the dietician also told me that I knew enough and that the 40$ appointment was a waste of money and could have been done over the phone. I control my blood sugar completely on my own... and throwing out the SLIGHTLY elevated fasting makes my blood sugar PERFECT." her response was "then I'll just put in here that you decline the diet plan. all you'll be getting from us is the paperwork we sent to you in the mail. anyway, congratulations on passing your test and i wish you all the best in the rest of your pregnancy." -- On a side note, I already received all of the crap from them the last time I did it. 

If my doctor isn't worried and says I'm fine, and so did a specialist, then I'm not too worried about a ******** nurse calling me acting like they know my complete medical history... with Kaiser it isn't hard to obtain this information and clicking on a different tab would have given her all of that information. 

My doctor said with each week it gets better and better. We're now "in the clear" -- when a baby is viable outside of the womb. We're slowly winding down to the finish line here. I know I'll be having a growth scan around 34 weeks to check on the size of the baby as well as other development... I need to schedule my final 3d/4d ultrasound.


----------



## KendraNoell

Kes- so glad to hear that things are going well for you! I am happy to hear about your GTT and that everything is ok. And if the baby is measuring normal then that's all you really needed to worry about on that end. I wish I was as lucky as you!

On top of being in the hospital on Monday with contractions I had to go back in last night for a normal non-stress test which I am now getting twice a week. They said my blood pressure was too high and wanted to run some labs so they admitted me. I had to stay there 2 hours while they waited for the lab work which all came back fine and so did my urine. However, they want to test a 24 hour sample just in case. Sooo... I have two big jugs that I get to fill with pee until 7:45 tonight. They aren't going to be happy cause I haven't drank much water because who wants to sit there and pee in a bin then pour that bin into a bucket? I just want to freakin pee and move on with my day, not measure it. So I haven't peed much. 

My fear is I am going to be on bedrest because my BP was 160/90 which is the highest its been while I've been pregnant. Mind you, that was right after I came in and I had just been driving the last hour because I was coming from another Dr appt. And my stomach was hurting so I was stressed that I was having contractions. Either way, if they think that me being active and only driving is raising my BP guess what's next- bedrest. God I pray that doesn't happen because I can't afford it. I am getting NO benefits on my time off- no paid time off, nothing. I can't afford to take off any more than necessary for after delivery. If everyone could send me good juju and prayers I would really appreciate it.


----------



## lillichloe

I hope all goes well! Do you monitor your Bp at home at all?? I have white coat syndrome some my Bp skyrockets at the doctors and is very good at home I just keep a log to show my doctor. Maybe that could help. All that aside Bp is a serious thing and I hope all is well


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> Kes- so glad to hear that things are going well for you! I am happy to hear about your GTT and that everything is ok. And if the baby is measuring normal then that's all you really needed to worry about on that end. I wish I was as lucky as you!
> 
> On top of being in the hospital on Monday with contractions I had to go back in last night for a normal non-stress test which I am now getting twice a week. They said my blood pressure was too high and wanted to run some labs so they admitted me. I had to stay there 2 hours while they waited for the lab work which all came back fine and so did my urine. However, they want to test a 24 hour sample just in case. Sooo... I have two big jugs that I get to fill with pee until 7:45 tonight. They aren't going to be happy cause I haven't drank much water because who wants to sit there and pee in a bin then pour that bin into a bucket? I just want to freakin pee and move on with my day, not measure it. So I haven't peed much.
> 
> My fear is I am going to be on bedrest because my BP was 160/90 which is the highest its been while I've been pregnant. Mind you, that was right after I came in and I had just been driving the last hour because I was coming from another Dr appt. And my stomach was hurting so I was stressed that I was having contractions. Either way, if they think that me being active and only driving is raising my BP guess what's next- bedrest. God I pray that doesn't happen because I can't afford it. I am getting NO benefits on my time off- no paid time off, nothing. I can't afford to take off any more than necessary for after delivery. If everyone could send me good juju and prayers I would really appreciate it.

Thanks! And, so sorry to hear about what's going on. That must be really stressful. I had to do a 24 hour urine collection for a kidney stone analysis, it was a pain in the butt. Unfortunately, I drank enough and peed like crazy but they told me that I didn't drink enough or pee enough because it wasn't to the specified line. I'm thinking, do you know who you're talking to? I drink water ALL DAY LONG! Rude. 

I hate high blood pressure. I have that white coat syndrome, too. They say my name and I can feel my pulse speed up. Kinda silly. Now I'm getting used to the appointments and I know the baby is moving and what not so I've chilled out some. Also, I've found that going with someone (OH, or a friend to talk to before the appointment) can lower your blood pressure. A friend of mine has the same issue. Her husband is in training so she goes with a friend. We always go a little bit early so I can sit there and relax for a few before the appointment. I don't always get to sit there for long, they always manage to get me in quite a bit earlier, but it does seem to help. The other thing that helps is that I was in the "honeymoon" phase of pregnancy. Third trimester you get all of the issues again. =\ 

What kind of lab work did they run? Because of my blood pressure being elevated before they're monitoring me for preeclampsia like a hawk. At my last few blood draws they've been looking at my kidney values. 

I've had a couple of contractions... I noticed that I will have one in the middle of the night. I haven't asked my doctor about it yet. They're not painful. And it's just one. Last night and the night before I've woken up to just my belly tensed up, no pain. If I get up and move or just change position it goes away (Braxton Hicks type)... it could also be that both of those nights when it happened I woke up on my back. Who knows. If I start getting more, they last longer, they get uncomfortable, etc I'll ask about them. I might bring it up at my next appointment at the end of the month. 

I hope they get it all sorted out for you. Pregnancy can be so stressful as it is, always worrying if your baby is okay. I hope they don't put you on bedrest but with your blood pressure like that and those previous contractions that sounds like it's going to be coming soon. =( 

Good thoughts and prayers are sent your way... I was actually sending them yesterday when I read your post but couldn't log in on the computer to respond. 

I need to take another look into my leave. I KNOW that in California we get the 4 weeks before and 4 weeks after (6 weeks for c-section). And, I believe we get the PFL for the following 6 weeks - at least that's what I saw on the EDD website. Unfortunately SDI is at 2/3 your pay and PFL is at half of your pay. California has a bunch of laws that other states don't have about maternity leave. I pay into SDI so I'm guaranteed that time. I don't know if we'll be able to afford the latter part but I'll see what I can do. I'm also taking my vacation which will be 2 weeks of paid leave. I hope I can stay with the baby that long. 

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Kes- they just tested it for protein. It was fine, I had a great NST last night with no contractions and baby was fine. It's definitely scary though because baby's heart rate is supposed to change dramatically I guess, its called an accel (like acceleration) and they play with the umbilical cord so if they grab onto it it restricts their blood flow so their heart rate drops! It definitely kept me a bit freaked out.

I really don't have white coat syndrome, my BP has always been high, so I think that's why they were concerned because it was higher than usual. When I go into my Dr's appts though its usually 110/50 or something so when it was 160/90 they were worried.


----------



## KEslinger

Have any of you looked into pediatricians yet? I was browsing Kaisers webpage looking at them and it looks like only 5 are accepting new patients. I e-mailed my OB and asked her a few questions about him and her input and what not. Trying to figure out if we have to wait until she's born or if we can select ahead of time. =\


----------



## CaliGinger

I will be enrolling in PPO insurance when the baby is born and will be assigned a pediatrician. I figure we can always switch later if necessary.


----------



## Marisa08

KEslinger said:


> Have any of you looked into pediatricians yet? I was browsing Kaisers webpage looking at them and it looks like only 5 are accepting new patients. I e-mailed my OB and asked her a few questions about him and her input and what not. Trying to figure out if we have to wait until she's born or if we can select ahead of time. =\


What part of California are you in. I am in San Diego area and have Kaiser. I love my pediatrician.


----------



## lillichloe

I have my blood work and medical history appt today. Hubby is coming with which is making more nervous. I dont want him to see how much I weigh, its stupid I know but that is so much a private number for me. I've been really sick the past few days so I know I am a little dehydrated so I am worried finding my small veins will be exta hard.....and I have white coat syndrome so I no my BP wont look good at the doc's My doc knows about it but I havent had to deal with it in pregancy yet and here it is hours before my appointment and I am already getting nervous


----------



## Marisa08

lillichloe said:


> I have my blood work and medical history appt today. Hubby is coming with which is making more nervous. I dont want him to see how much I weigh, its stupid I know but that is so much a private number for me. I've been really sick the past few days so I know I am a little dehydrated so I am worried finding my small veins will be exta hard.....and I have white coat syndrome so I no my BP wont look good at the doc's My doc knows about it but I havent had to deal with it in pregancy yet and here it is hours before my appointment and I am already getting nervous

I don't think it is silly that you don't want him to know how much you weigh. When my hubby comes with me I just ask him not to look. He totally respects that. :)


----------



## CaliGinger

Yeah, my OH says I'm being weird but I just don't want him to know. He might let it slip to his family and they're all tiny (a good 4 inches shorter than me, at least) so even though I haven't gaindd vry much I'm sure the total will seem HUGE to them. 
I have my 1 hour glucose test today, am I supposed to eat anything special? I reaaaaaly hope I pass. I have such a huge family history of diabetes that I'm really scared that ill develop GD.


----------



## lillichloe

My husband was a giant jerk about it. He refused to turn around when I was weighed.


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you looked into pediatricians yet? I was browsing Kaisers webpage looking at them and it looks like only 5 are accepting new patients. I e-mailed my OB and asked her a few questions about him and her input and what not. Trying to figure out if we have to wait until she's born or if we can select ahead of time. =\
> 
> 
> What part of California are you in. I am in San Diego area and have Kaiser. I love my pediatrician.Click to expand...

I'm in Northern California. I contacted my OB and she said,
"You can check with Member services to be sure, but usually you will be assigned a pediatrician when you leave the hospital and generally I recommend checking out that physician and if you find it is not a good fit then you have a medical record number for your child and you can switch to a doctor with an open panel. Available doctors do change on a regular basis and it is probably too early to choose right now."

So, I contacted member services... they said, 
"Congratulations on your new arrival. 

We are unable to assign a newborn to a physician until after they are born. The baby will be seen by a pediatrician in the hospital and you can follow up with this physician or choose another one that is currently available. 
Since we cannot confirm that Dr Cavalier will be available when your baby is born, we would recommend checking back once you deliver to check his availability.

Be healthy. Live well. Thrive."

All that searching and everything I did was basically for nothing. I'm going to have to do it all over again when I'm adjusting to life as a new mom. Blah. Maybe around my due date or a week or so before I'll start looking at who's available then. :shrug:


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Yeah, my OH says I'm being weird but I just don't want him to know. He might let it slip to his family and they're all tiny (a good 4 inches shorter than me, at least) so even though I haven't gaindd vry much I'm sure the total will seem HUGE to them.
> I have my 1 hour glucose test today, am I supposed to eat anything special? I reaaaaaly hope I pass. I have such a huge family history of diabetes that I'm really scared that ill develop GD.

I'm not sure about the 1 hour, but with the 3 hour they tell you to eat a half sandwich and drink a glass of milk the night before between 10p and 12a. It's a fasting test and, having carbs in your system before bed helps your body regulate things over night and the next morning. The paper they gave me for the 1 hour was also a fasting test. Guess I'm a little late replying anyway. Sorry!


----------



## KEslinger

To all the ladies who went to the doctors with their hubby:

One of the things I LIKE about Kaiser is that all of your vitals are done while OH waits in the waiting room. After that they have them come in. That's in respect to YOU and other people who are having stuff done at the same time (though no one has ever had it done at the same time as me). 

I made a HUGE deal out of OH knowing how much I weighed/weigh. He knows now, and it's not a huge deal to him. To me, it's a huge deal - I'm up to 280 something now. I'm huge. LOL. Or at least I feel that way. He tells me all the time that I need to not worry about it etc, and I'm like "okay, I weight ALMOST 300 pounds. I have enough maternal fat stores to carry 10 babies and not gain weight" Actually, I said that last night. :haha: I'm trying not to gain a ton of weight but I'm not really doing much to stop it either. I'm sure I'm up today because of what I ate for dinner last night. Ooops. Sometimes I feel bad because I can't help but think about the diet I'll be on after delivery. Our daughter is the wakeup call I needed to live a healthier life. Starting now. 

Back on topic. My blood pressure is lower when OH goes with me to the doctors. I make sure to go with at least 5-10 minutes to sit there and wait. The first few appointments were the worst for me. I didn't know what to expect and I was having all of that bleeding. OH had only gone to the first one. After I figured out the routine and started having him sit with me before hand to talk to, lean on, close my eyes and relax for 2 minutes my blood pressure started cooperating beautifully. 

I hope that your future appointments go more smoothly with the whole weigh-in thing. There's nothing worse than feeling insecure about your body/weight during pregnancy. I know, I visit that land every now and then.


----------



## pnf85

hay yall ..random question.. but has any of your bellies been kinda sore after an ultrasound? i had my anomoly scan yesterday and that lady was pressing so hard it kinda hurt.. but i feel a lil sore around there todaY? :/


----------



## KEslinger

pnf85 said:


> hay yall ..random question.. but has any of your bellies been kinda sore after an ultrasound? i had my anomoly scan yesterday and that lady was pressing so hard it kinda hurt.. but i feel a lil sore around there todaY? :/

For my ultrasounds around 20 weeks (mine were 18+5 and 19+5) I had minor discomfort for a couple of days after, almost felt a little "bruised" inside. At my NT scan at 13 weeks the baby didn't cooperate and my stomach hurt like hell for more than a few days. OH says the lady had all of her weight on the probe. They always asked if I was okay or if it hurt but, it was only mild discomfort/pain. I think I actually had a bruise from my NT scan. In some areas it felt like I hit the gym after not going forever, like it was some sorta work out. I never tried it, but maybe a little bit of heat would help?


----------



## niknik1more

hi girls could i have some help i had my gtt test today 2hr one well i was fine untill i got up to walk over to have my 2nd blood test and i could just about stand i was dizzy felt sick and i think ....THINK had a panic attack almost passed out i had to have a lay down my heart rate was 125 and my bp was alittle high but its high sometimes so im not to worried about that i had to lay down for about 30 mins before i could get up ....anyone had this before this is my 3rd gtt test and iv never had this before x x


----------



## KEslinger

First off, I'm so sorry that happened to you. At both of my 3hr GTT's I've wondered why they put you through all that. I mean, is that much sugar all at once healthy for the baby? What if my blood sugar crashes? What if I get sick and have to do it all over again? And, regardless of what a doctor says, the dietician told me that the glucose we drink for these tests DOES affect your body differently than normal food. Normal food with equivalent carb/sugar levels are absorbed more slowly and often contain at least some fibers which helps your body to not absorb some of that sugar!

Look into what your results are. 
"Some people feel nauseated, sweaty, light-headed, or faint after drinking the glucose for the test. However, this is uncommon." Is something I've been told a lot.
At my first 3hour GTT my stomach hurt after drinking the stuff, but that subsided. At 1 hour I was fine. At 2 hours I felt hot and nauseated. At 3 hours I just felt "blah". 30 minutes later I walked into my apartment, fed the animals (takes all of 5 minutes) went to make myself food and couldn't open anything to eat. I felt really slow, my hands were shaking and I had no strength. I checked my blood sugar and it was only 66. My bodys reaction to all of that glucose is NORMAL, however, because of my prediabetes/PCOS with the amount they give me it takes my body an hour longer to get where it needs to be, over producing and making me low.

This time around I felt the same as before. However, before I left the hospital we went and got some juice so my body wouldn't have the chance to crash like that. After we got home I had a small meal. 

It's also recommended to take a granola bar and something to drink for right after. 

My cousin has to have 3 of these tests done throughout her pregnancy. She almost passed out the last time and feels very sick after having them done, too. 

Try talking to your doctor. They most likely won't be able to skip these tests but they might have some recommendations for you. I keep track of my blood sugar at home. not as much as I used to (I check my morning fasting as that's the one that's always off by a little bit).

Speaking of the 3 hour GTT, I posted about the nurse calling me after to discuss my elevated fasting (AGAIN!) even though I had passed. They sent me the same effing literature in the mail about gestational diabetes/high blood sugar. Blah. Their meal plans don't work for me and if I ate anywhere near that amount of food I'd be packing 5 pounds on a WEEK. Jeeez.

:hugs: hope you feel better hun!


----------



## KEslinger

Oh, and I get hot, nauseated, and feel a little dizzy (I've never tried to stand at that point) about 30 minutes after drinking it as my blood sugar peaks. I can look up my results for you if you want.


----------



## KEslinger

*Test Result	Normal Range*
*(12/27/2011)*
Glucose, fasting *104* 60 - 99 mg/dL 
Glucose 1h post *156* < 139 - mg/dL 
(Glucose po, dose 50G )

*(12/30/2011) the night before I was instructed to eat 1/2 sandwich and 1 glass of milk between 10-12*
Glucose, fasting *101 * < 94 - mg/dL 
(Glucose po, dose 100G)
Glucose 1h post *166 * < 179 - mg/dL 
Glucose 2h post *153* < 154 - mg/dL 
Glucose 3h post *101* < 139 - mg/dL 

*(3/4/2012) I didn't eat the night before - I had worked and fell asleep. When I woke up my blood sugar was normal 92 then 88. HOWEVER, I slammed my hand in the closet door and acute stress/injury can increase your blood glucose. Lame.*
Glucose, fasting *104* 60 - 94 mg/dL 
(Glucose po, dose 100G)
Glucose 1h post *165* < 179 - mg/dL 
Glucose 2h post *150* < 154 - mg/dL 
Glucose 3h post *115 * < 139 - mg/dL


----------



## niknik1more

oh thank u for getting back to me i hope i dont have to do any more iv never been so worried iv also found baby not moving much today he has moved some but really not as much as he was is he coming down of it or something ??? also i found when i come home i kinda had a sleep then got up and ate alot of sweet food then had a bad head was that come down them a high again lol im stating to feel myself but i really cant do that test again x


----------



## KEslinger

The day that my blood sugar crashed I ended up eating, eating again, then taking a nap. It looks like you're 28 weeks now, are you doing kick counts? Babies do go through sleep cycles and what not during pregnancy and some days they will be more active than others. I do notice days that Alyssa moves a little less, and days where she moves A LOT more. 

My kick-count card starts at 28 weeks. I'm supposed to do it once a day. You need to count 10 kicks in any 2 hour window. I'll take a minute and type my instructions to you.

"KICK COUNT INSTRUCTIONS"
An easy way to check the health of your baby is to count the number of times the baby kicks once each day. At the same time every day, after you have eaten, record the amount of time it takes for your baby to kick 10 times.

Remember that every baby is an individual. They have times when they sleep and times when they are active. If you start counting and the baby isn't kicking, stop, walk around for 5 minutes, and then count again. (Helpful Hints: Count baby's kicks after you have eaten. Most babies are most avtive after the evening meal.) At the end of 2 hours if your baby has not kicked 10 times call your doctor.

Mine has boxes from week 28-43 (43?! I better not be pregnant that long!!!) lol And, has boxes for Sunday through Saturday in columns. Each row is then labeled for 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 1 hour, 2 hours, 3 hours. 

When my baby is really active I get 10 kicks in 2-4 minutes, active but not crazy in there and we're somewhere between 10-20 minutes. Days where she has bouts of increased activity and she's moving around like crazy she will also have a couple of hours where she doesn't move around as much.


----------



## KEslinger

Pulling that out reminded me... I need to fill in these forms before my next appointment. I have to take my kick count card to every appointment from here on out. I also have to fill in my prenatal anesthesia form, my preadmission form, and my birth plan. I need to do an advanced health care directive too. =\

They gave me official forms to fill in, but for practice I printed out the forms and filled them in, that way if I make a boo-boo I can fix it. =)


----------



## niknik1more

oh i didnt no i had to count like that im thinking iv he dont get a move on ill ring midwife he wakes up at about 10 at night and kicks the hell out of me but tonight iv had little pops but really thats it its prob coz im worried about it when i get in bed he might start lol and god 43 weeks lol NO WAY


----------



## KEslinger

niknik1more said:


> oh i didnt no i had to count like that im thinking iv he dont get a move on ill ring midwife he wakes up at about 10 at night and kicks the hell out of me but tonight iv had little pops but really thats it its prob coz im worried about it when i get in bed he might start lol and god 43 weeks lol NO WAY

They may not do that in the UK, I know it's pretty standard in the U.S. now... your LO may have settled into a different position as well. Sometimes I just get little pops, or feel the baby rolling but don't get those strong kicks that make my whole belly move. Those are counted as "kicks" too... 

Count the Kicks Here's a website devoted to the awareness of kick counting. 

Here's some information from that page.

By keeping track of each time your baby kicks, rolls or pokes, you can monitor your babys health and begin to create a bond with him or her.

As a parent, its reassuring to Count the Kicks to make sure your baby is active and healthy. And counting may reduce the risk of a stillbirth, which occurs in one out of every 150 pregnancies in the United States.

&#9632;Count the Kicks every day, preferably at the same time.

&#9632;Pick your time based on when your baby is usually active, such as after a snack or meal. 

&#9632;Make sure your baby is awake first; walking, pushing on your tummy or having a cold drink are good wake-up calls. 

&#9632;To get started, sit with your feet up or lie on your side. Count each of your babys movements as one kick, and count until you reach 10 kicks. 

&#9632;Most of the time it will take less than a half-hour, but it could take as long as two hours. 

&#9632;Log your recorded times into a kick chart. 

Charting your babys activity is a great way to get to know your baby and can alert you to potential problems. Your charts are also useful for visits with your doctor.

The American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology recommends you begin counting the kicks at your 28th week, or at 26 weeks if you are high risk or pregnant with multiples.

Each day, simply check the box that corresponds with the number of minutes it took to feel 10 kicks. After a few weeks, you will probably see a bit of variance from day to day in the results, but for the most part the numbers should be similar. This will continue to be the case for a healthy babycall your doctor if you notice a significant change in your babys movement pattern.

If you dont feel 10 movements during your usual two-hour counting period, try to wake your baby up by drinking fluids, pushing on your tummy or taking a quick walk. Then, repeat the kick count. Call your doctor immediately if you still dont feel any movements.

Dont wait!

*You should also call your doctor if you notice a significant change in your babys movement patterns. For, example, if you normally count 10 movements within 30 minutes and then for a few days in a row you notice that it is taking the full two hours to record 10 movements.*
Remember that all babies have frequent sleep/wake cycles and will sleep often. But very rarely does a baby kick fewer than 10 times during a two-hour period, as most babies dont sleep longer than an hour at a time near the end of pregnancy.

Make sure to count every day!


If you click on the how to count your kicks tab, you can get a free kick count card to track with. 

&#9632;Count the time it takes for your baby to make 10 movements. A movement includes kicks, rolls, jabs, twists, turns, and switches. Hiccups are not considered a movement. Your baby should move 10 times in less than 2 hours. Count the Kicks everyday, preferably at the same time. 
&#9632;Pick your time based on when your baby is usually active, such as after a snack or meal. 
&#9632;Make sure that your baby is awake first; walking, pushing on your tummy or having a cold drink are good wake-up calls. 
&#9632;To get started, sit with your feet up or lie on your side. Count each of your baby's movements as one kick, and count until you reach 10 kicks or movements. 
&#9632;Most of the time it will take less than a half-hour, but it could take as long as two hours. 
&#9632;Log your recorded times into a Count the Kicks chart. 


Hope that helps!


----------



## Rosered52

lillichloe said:


> My husband was a giant jerk about it. He refused to turn around when I was weighed.

I'm sorry. :( I have my husband look away, too, I just don't want him to associate my crazy high weight with the woman he loves. I mean, most people who know me wouldn't think me 350 lbs. :/


----------



## Rosered52

KEslinger said:


> pnf85 said:
> 
> 
> hay yall ..random question.. but has any of your bellies been kinda sore after an ultrasound? i had my anomoly scan yesterday and that lady was pressing so hard it kinda hurt.. but i feel a lil sore around there todaY? :/
> 
> For my ultrasounds around 20 weeks (mine were 18+5 and 19+5) I had minor discomfort for a couple of days after, almost felt a little "bruised" inside. At my NT scan at 13 weeks the baby didn't cooperate and my stomach hurt like hell for more than a few days. OH says the lady had all of her weight on the probe. They always asked if I was okay or if it hurt but, it was only mild discomfort/pain. I think I actually had a bruise from my NT scan. In some areas it felt like I hit the gym after not going forever, like it was some sorta work out. I never tried it, but maybe a little bit of heat would help?Click to expand...

Ugh, me too! Every scan is kind of tortuous, they have to press so hard to see things clearly through my fat. They don't seem to realize it's painful, though. I try not to squirm, but both times the ultrasound tech has asked me "oh, is your stomach sensitive?" And I'm like "well, yeah!" But it hurts you ladies as well when they press hard on your bumps?


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hello all!! 

I wanted join the thread as well. I've always been on the chunky side and now I am a 2XL or size 22. My first pregnancy i was 220 when I delivered in 2004, 250 when i delivered my 2nd son in 2005, in 2011 I was 266 when i conceived, but miscarried at 7 weeks with triplets, and now with this pregnancy, I was 270 when I conceived and now I am 264(lost weight due to morning sickness). I am 12 weeks pregnant today, due Sept 26, 2012. This pregnancy was kinda weird that it happened, because I was actually on a weight loss journey and requirements that you have to do right before you have weight loss surgery. I wasn't on birth control so I knew there would always be the chance, but with PCOS really bad, I figured it would be impossible. I knew exactly the day I was ovulating (new years eve), saw the signs from my body and told my husband. exactly 1 week later after that day( january 9th), I started having weird symptoms, such as nipples sore, breast tenderness, areola's fire engine red and moody. My husband and I thought that I actually could be pregnant, but thought it was stress. So I wanted to wait until mother nature was suppose to show. The day she did not show, we went and bought a test. Of course I knew that "murphy's law" would happen now that I bought a test and mother nature would show, and I actually started cramping, but after getting home.. it was positive :):) In denial, I waited til the next morning and tested again, and positive again. So I knew our journey would start at that moment. We are excited, and I am very impressed with my doctors, because they have monitored me so closely. I've had several tests done, progesterone therapy and several ultrasounds to make sure things are progressing. I couldn't ask for a better office. Tomorrow I have my 12 week scan and im excited and nervous because I want to make sure everything is ok.

So that is a little about me. Glad to see that I am not alone :) good luck to everyone :)


----------



## lillichloe

Has anyone else's doc put them on unisom and vitamin b6 for morning sickness


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Yes, I use "preggie pops" that has vitamin b6 in it. Vitamin B6 and ginger are natural ways to keep morning sickness at bay.

My morning sickness has been aweful.. to the point where I couldn't keep anything down. Now that I'm 12 weeks, its starting to subside some, but can't wait for it to go completely away.. good luck!


----------



## KEslinger

Have any of you ladies further along started your hospital bag? What do you plan on including in it? I'm going to start mine around 30 weeks. - Weird to say that knowing it's only 2 weeks away. We still need a ton of stuff for the baby. OH's mom is ordering the crib today, we should be getting it in 7-14 days. Mattress to follow. I have enough clothes to start out with plus a bunch more on the way with the baby shower and stuff that people are giving me. We have 2 boxes of newborn diapers and a big box of size 1. Diaper raffle at the shower so hopefully we'll be getting a bunch more of those too. We need wipes. And, then we have the stuff we got for starters... 3 pack of tommee tippee bottles, pacifiers, burp cloths, thermometer, some other little stuff. I have a breast bump, still need to get the storage bags. Then we got some hand-me-down stuff - play mat and some other stuff I don't even remember (my mom still has it in her car). And, my cousins friend has passed on a shopping cart cover, a wrap or sling of some sort and some clothes. I think a can of formula too... we're still waiting for that stuff. LOL. 

We need so much! Baby bath, wipes, car seat/stroller, bedding, swaddling blankets...my list goes on and on. AH!

28 weeks for me today. So it was weigh in morning. I'm going to go with my scale and just keep a reference of the one at the doctors (since they're always off by a few pounds - but still reflect the same changes). I'm down 0.6 of a pound this week, at 281.4. Was 282 at 27 weeks. And, 283.4 at 26 weeks (that's when I was weighed at the doctors - their scale showed that I weighed more. I think it was off the appointment before that because my scale shows a more accurate and steady increase in weight. Odd) I was more at the doctors the week before so my application on my phone showed some weird differences. LOL -- had to go through and change those and put them in as appointments with weights. According to WIC in the 2nd and 3rd trimester I should be gaining 0.5# every week. I've either been going over or under, and my doctor doesn't care. That's the best part. 

Irritating though... I have PCOS with mild insulin resistance (impaired glucose tolerance). I was diagnosed with this BEFORE I became pregnant. Therefore, it's not pregnancy related. But, Kaiser went ahead and sent me information on joining this study because I have "Gestational impaired glucose tolerance". WRONG. Do your effing homework people. My SLIGHTLY ELEVATED FASTING came LONG BEFORE my pregnancy. Label me as something I am, not something I'm not. Best part is if you DO NOT want to be contacted you have to call this number, where you leave your information and they call you back. uhm, I do not want to be contacted, do not contact me. Blah! lol


----------



## KendraNoell

I have not started on a bag yet because I didn't get a bag for my shower! I have a friend promising to get me one since she didn't get to come to the shower but I haven't seen her in months so who knows when I would get it from her... may just go spring for one and keep the one she gives me as an extra backup.


----------



## CaliGinger

Hey all...

I had a horrible week...on Tuesday I was walking from the subway to my office building and the sidewalk was wet, and it was dark because of the time change. I stepped on a piece of uneven sidewalk and sprained my ankle severely -grade III. I fell so hard too, right onto the wet sidewalk. I freaked out and somehow managed to make it to my office. My OH came and got me and we went to this walk in clinic in bell gardens...it was very sketchy but they said it wasn't broken. I ended up missing two days of work, and my ankle is still swollen and is a horrifying color. When I fell I managed to do a crazy tuck and roll and scraped my knee and bruised my arm but my bump didn't get hit at all. I called my midwife and they said it wasn't an emergency, to get myseld checked out first and then go in for my scheduled appointment later that day. I did and baby was absolutely perfect. I was so relieved I cried.

I also seem to be experiencing morning sickness again?!? It feels exactly like it did at 8 weeks. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Rosered52

:(:(:( I'm so sorry, hope you can have a restful weekend. I broke my ankle when I was 7 weeks pregnant, had to have a steel plate and a series of screws put in via surgery. Thing is, it didn't hurt anymore than the countless times I've badly sprained my ankle before. Sprains hurt like the devil! Get well soon.


----------



## KendraNoell

I haven't had any morning sickness since day 1 but I do get nauseated from time to time, especially after drinking anything cold in the morning.


----------



## valdree

Hi ladies, I wondered if any 2nd 3rd or more time Mama's had any trouble getting an Epidural put in. I wanted a natural birth last time but after having a horrible induction I asked for an epidural for pain and they couldn't get it in, even after an hour of trying. The anesthetist said he had been doing Epidurals for 30 years and if he wasn't getting it in, no one was. I wondered if this was weight related? I was a size 20 then (now a 22/24, and just pregnant). The professionals have been non committal about it.
V
xxx


----------



## Rosered52

valdree said:


> Hi ladies, I wondered if any 2nd 3rd or more time Mama's had any trouble getting an Epidural put in. I wanted a natural birth last time but after having a horrible induction I asked for an epidural for pain and they couldn't get it in, even after an hour of trying. The anesthetist said he had been doing Epidurals for 30 years and if he wasn't getting it in, no one was. I wondered if this was weight related? I was a size 20 then (now a 22/24, and just pregnant). The professionals have been non committal about it.
> V
> xxx

This is one of my biggest fears! I'm so sorry. How did things turn out?


----------



## valdree

Rosered52 said:


> valdree said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I wondered if any 2nd 3rd or more time Mama's had any trouble getting an Epidural put in. I wanted a natural birth last time but after having a horrible induction I asked for an epidural for pain and they couldn't get it in, even after an hour of trying. The anesthetist said he had been doing Epidurals for 30 years and if he wasn't getting it in, no one was. I wondered if this was weight related? I was a size 20 then (now a 22/24, and just pregnant). The professionals have been non committal about it.
> V
> xxx
> 
> This is one of my biggest fears! I'm so sorry. How did things turn out?Click to expand...

They gave me morphine which I didn't think helped much. I went from 6cm to 10cm in less than an hour so all in all it wasn't that bad, but I had been worried about being stuck at 6cm for hours and hours with only gas and air to help. (If you are induced the labour can be slower). We are looking into hypno-birthing for this time, there are 4 practitioners in my area.
V
xxx


----------



## lisa1986

ive been a 22-24 both pregs and they got epi in no bother at all xx :flower:


----------



## KEslinger

valdree said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valdree said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I wondered if any 2nd 3rd or more time Mama's had any trouble getting an Epidural put in. I wanted a natural birth last time but after having a horrible induction I asked for an epidural for pain and they couldn't get it in, even after an hour of trying. The anesthetist said he had been doing Epidurals for 30 years and if he wasn't getting it in, no one was. I wondered if this was weight related? I was a size 20 then (now a 22/24, and just pregnant). The professionals have been non committal about it.
> V
> xxx
> 
> This is one of my biggest fears! I'm so sorry. How did things turn out?Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me morphine which I didn't think helped much. I went from 6cm to 10cm in less than an hour so all in all it wasn't that bad, but I had been worried about being stuck at 6cm for hours and hours with only gas and air to help. (If you are induced the labour can be slower). We are looking into hypno-birthing for this time, there are 4 practitioners in my area.
> V
> xxxClick to expand...

I wouldn't think it'd be weight related. It could just be the anatomy of your back... I worry about mine due to a back injury at work about 2 years ago, but at the same time, my back is pretty boney, with MINIMAL pushing or touching I can feel the vertebrae in my back - I don't carry much weight there, just, everywhere else. :haha:

Good luck to everyone and their birth plans, though! I just finished filling mine out. I have to turn it in at my appointment next Friday.


----------



## KEslinger

AFM:

My baby shower is in 3 and a half weeks. I'm super excited. I don't like being "surprised" so I know most of everything that is happening at it. And, I keep watching my registry for things that people buy. I know, that's horrible. So far it's just the crib, mattress, baby brezza plus a boat-load of clothes that we didn't register for. And, someone bought the gorgeous butterfly boppy I wanted. :happydance: We're doing a diaper raffle so hopefully that'll leave us set for a while. LOL I guess the couple of people my sister has talked to haven't even looked at the registry and just got like clothes or something. We'll see. :shrug:

I have my next OB appointment on the 30th, I'll be 30 weeks. I'm going to ask if they can tell what position the baby is in. I feel like she's head down and low. Some days I waddle like no other and it's gotten harder to do some things -- like cleaning around my work with all the squatting and what not. I talked to my boss and got taken off of those duties. I feel pressure low, on my bladder a lot of the time and constantly feel the urge to pee (no UTI) and when I go, there's not much to be had. LOL Her bigger kicks/movements are either towards my sides or towards mid-belly/belly button area. Her smaller jabs are down lower. And, I can feel her roll and what not but that's usually at my sides or middle of my stomach like she's just rolling over switching positions. Not complete flips like before. But, we'll see. 

I scheduled my 3D/4D ultrasound, too! Exciting. It's scheduled for April 1st. I can't wait to see her, see what she looks like. It'll be me, OH, his mom, my mom, one of my grandmas and his grandma. - They'll all be meeting for the first time, haha. Crazy. Obviously the meeting is LONG overdue. We had our first 3D/4D at the same place, the lady was amazing. I had posted about it on FB and the lady asked if we had scheduled, I sent her a PM saying I didn't know if we'd be able to with cost and everything with all of the hardships going on at the moment, so she CUT THE PRICE!!! I was so happy to learn that we'd still be able to do it. <3 We get around 30 minutes (she usually does them longer) of a recorded ultrasound on DVD, all the pictures and video clips on CD, plus 16 printed pictures. You can add stuff on, too. if the grandmas want to do that, they can, but I'm content with the package. 

OH keeps saying that he can't wait until she's here. I say she can take her time up til the due date (or a week or so before lol). 

We need to look into getting a freezer. There won't be enough room for me to try and build up a supply of breast milk in the freezer we have. I want to start pumping when my supply comes in, then OH can give baby a bottle at night or on his day off (while I pump, of course) and I can continue to build my supply for my return to work. I want our baby to be exclusively on breastmilk until 6 months. I know the WHO recommends 'til age 2 but I won't be able to swing that with work and what not. I'll be content with 6 months of breastmilk, then start doing solids if baby is ready, and continue to use the rest of my supply until it's gone. It's a reasonable goal and if I can go longer than that, it's an added bonus. 

I can't wait for our crib to come in and for OH to get it set up. =)

My coworker is crocheting my a blanket for the baby! It's this gorgeous lavender, and she's going to go around the edges when she's done putting a border of a darker purple on it. LOVE. It'll match the baby bedding perfectly, too. =) YAY! 

Does anyone have baby's going home outfit planned?


----------



## Marisa08

valdree said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valdree said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I wondered if any 2nd 3rd or more time Mama's had any trouble getting an Epidural put in. I wanted a natural birth last time but after having a horrible induction I asked for an epidural for pain and they couldn't get it in, even after an hour of trying. The anesthetist said he had been doing Epidurals for 30 years and if he wasn't getting it in, no one was. I wondered if this was weight related? I was a size 20 then (now a 22/24, and just pregnant). The professionals have been non committal about it.
> V
> xxx
> 
> This is one of my biggest fears! I'm so sorry. How did things turn out?Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me morphine which I didn't think helped much. I went from 6cm to 10cm in less than an hour so all in all it wasn't that bad, but I had been worried about being stuck at 6cm for hours and hours with only gas and air to help. (If you are induced the labour can be slower). We are looking into hypno-birthing for this time, there are 4 practitioners in my area.
> V
> xxxClick to expand...

They say weight does have something to do with it. Not sure how though. lol I wonder if it has anything to do with how you are supposed to arch your back. With a baby bump and extra weight in the front I personally think it is harder to arch properly??? I have had an epidural with my first son and then two spinals with the last two. The first epidural went fine. The two spinals they have had a hard time getting them in. I weighed more with my last two then my first.


----------



## Rosered52

KEslinger said:


> valdree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valdree said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I wondered if any 2nd 3rd or more time Mama's had any trouble getting an Epidural put in. I wanted a natural birth last time but after having a horrible induction I asked for an epidural for pain and they couldn't get it in, even after an hour of trying. The anesthetist said he had been doing Epidurals for 30 years and if he wasn't getting it in, no one was. I wondered if this was weight related? I was a size 20 then (now a 22/24, and just pregnant). The professionals have been non committal about it.
> V
> xxx
> 
> This is one of my biggest fears! I'm so sorry. How did things turn out?Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me morphine which I didn't think helped much. I went from 6cm to 10cm in less than an hour so all in all it wasn't that bad, but I had been worried about being stuck at 6cm for hours and hours with only gas and air to help. (If you are induced the labour can be slower). We are looking into hypno-birthing for this time, there are 4 practitioners in my area.
> V
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't think it'd be weight related. It could just be the anatomy of your back... I worry about mine due to a back injury at work about 2 years ago, but at the same time, my back is pretty boney, with MINIMAL pushing or touching I can feel the vertebrae in my back - I don't carry much weight there, just, everywhere else. :haha:
> 
> Good luck to everyone and their birth plans, though! I just finished filling mine out. I have to turn it in at my appointment next Friday.Click to expand...

It is weight related, actually. :(. When I was in for surgery on my ankle I talked it over with the anaesthesiologist, and it's basically when there's too much fat covering the vertebrae for them to get a clear feel for where they're aiming. Totally freaks me out, but, then, Valdree here was brave and got through things okay, so I will hope for the best! :)


----------



## Rosered52

valdree said:


> Rosered52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valdree said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I wondered if any 2nd 3rd or more time Mama's had any trouble getting an Epidural put in. I wanted a natural birth last time but after having a horrible induction I asked for an epidural for pain and they couldn't get it in, even after an hour of trying. The anesthetist said he had been doing Epidurals for 30 years and if he wasn't getting it in, no one was. I wondered if this was weight related? I was a size 20 then (now a 22/24, and just pregnant). The professionals have been non committal about it.
> V
> xxx
> 
> This is one of my biggest fears! I'm so sorry. How did things turn out?Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me morphine which I didn't think helped much. I went from 6cm to 10cm in less than an hour so all in all it wasn't that bad, but I had been worried about being stuck at 6cm for hours and hours with only gas and air to help. (If you are induced the labour can be slower). We are looking into hypno-birthing for this time, there are 4 practitioners in my area.
> V
> xxxClick to expand...

So brave! I'm glad it worked out okay. Best of luck for an easier time of it this round.


----------



## Rosered52

KEslinger said:


> We need to look into getting a freezer. There won't be enough room for me to try and build up a supply of breast milk in the freezer we have. I want to start pumping when my supply comes in, then OH can give baby a bottle at night or on his day off (while I pump, of course) and I can continue to build my supply for my return to work. I want our baby to be exclusively on breastmilk until 6 months. I know the WHO recommends 'til age 2 but I won't be able to swing that with work and what not. I'll be content with 6 months of breastmilk, then start doing solids if baby is ready, and continue to use the rest of my supply until it's gone. It's a reasonable goal and if I can go longer than that, it's an added bonus.

This is such a good point,thanks for mentioning it! We need to clean out our freezer in the worst way. Our house was bult in 1927, and it has one of those big coffin freezers (gross name, I know) in the basement that seems like it's been here nearly as long. The thing still works like a charm, though, I love it.


----------



## KEslinger

LOL, yeah we're going to have to get one of the mini ones and have it plugged in in the dining area. There's no way in hell any amount of breast milk being stored will fit in our regular freezer.

Does your baby have obvious sleep/awake cycles?

Mine is usually wide awake and moving all over the place between 6:45-7:30a, then between like 8:30 and 11a - not always that WHOLE time, but definitely movement during then. Then we have 12:30-2ish (after lunch at work). Then from about 4-5. Then for the car ride home. She's started having less movement around "bed time"... I do my kick count now between 7 and 9, but I'm usually done by 7:30 (it takes her less than 10 minutes to move 10 times, one day it was a 20 minute count). When I go to bed she'll be active when the lights are off, but only for a couple of minutes while she nestles into my side, then she's asleep. If she's moving she's not waking me up. If I get up to pee in the middle of the night I'll have a couple of kicks while she settles back in when I lay back down. 

How's everyone doing?

I'm 29 weeks today and can't wait for next weekend to come around. I have my appointment on the 30th and then the 3D ultrasound just 2 days later! So excited. Almost 30 weeks. Almost 75% of the way to my EDD. YAY.


----------



## lillichloe

I love reading about the babies moving. I can't wait till I can feel mine!


----------



## KEslinger

It's an amazing feeling. Definitely let us know when you start feeling your little one.


----------



## 17thy

Had our gender scan today!!!!! OMG! :O It's a :blue: BOY! 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/463077_380013288698702_100000701013649_1185367_964299886_o.jpg

(you'll probably see this pic a million times around the forum i just can't stop sharing it!) 

He's very healthy, super active with his arms and likes to put his hands in his mouth, his bpm is 162! And she said she's 100% he's all boy. He is beautiful! Cant believe I'm going to have a daughter AND a son!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations 17thy


So I'm sure I can feel movement the past few day but its far too soon...


----------



## KEslinger

17thy said:


> Had our gender scan today!!!!! OMG! :O It's a :blue: BOY!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/463077_380013288698702_100000701013649_1185367_964299886_o.jpg
> 
> (you'll probably see this pic a million times around the forum i just can't stop sharing it!)
> 
> He's very healthy, super active with his arms and likes to put his hands in his mouth, his bpm is 162! And she said she's 100% he's all boy. He is beautiful! Cant believe I'm going to have a daughter AND a son!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## KEslinger

Mrs.B. said:


> Congratulations 17thy
> 
> 
> So I'm sure I can feel movement the past few day but its far too soon...

Around 12 weeks I felt tiny fluttery bubble type things. By 14-15 weeks I was feeling what felt like tiny flicks inside. - My mom and grandma both felt the babies super early. 

Around 18 weeks I was able to feel harder flicks, sure they were kicks. 

At 23w2d OH was able to feel the baby move! <3 (That was Feb 12th)

And, at 26w6d I was able to get a video of the baby kicking - moving my belly big time. 

I could look up the exact dates but I'd have to read through this whole thing. LOL


----------



## Mrs.B.

KEslinger said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations 17thy
> 
> 
> So I'm sure I can feel movement the past few day but its far too soon...
> 
> Around 12 weeks I felt tiny fluttery bubble type things. By 14-15 weeks I was feeling what felt like tiny flicks inside.Click to expand...

To me I can feel like waves, maybe thats flutters that others describe??

I love the name Alyssa BTW :winkwink: Its on my list


----------



## 17thy

With my first I felt movements starting at 12 weeks 0 days and she was a MOVER, she is still ridiculously overactive lol.

This one, much calmer so far haha. We have a picture of him snuggling up with his placenta for a nap at the end of the scan :cloud9: I felt him move for the first time 13 weeks 5 days. A big whooshing butterfly feeling in my tummy.


----------



## KEslinger

So, to make putting together a baby book a little bit easier I went ahead and figured out all of my appointments, milestones, etc. Obviously a lot of this stuff won't be going into it (and a few things are actually written on there for the future (ultrasounds next week, last day of work and edd). But interesting to see typed out.

LMP Sep 2, 2011
Appt with Endocrinologist. Diagnosed with PCOS - was told we will probably need assistance getting pregnant (pointing towards IUI or IVF) when we're ready for a baby but, they might try meds like Clomid first. Try starting a low carb diet (already been following) to help with insulin resistance. Continue to try and lose weight and go from there. :cry:

3w4d Sep 27, 2011
HPT+ :baby:

4w2d Oct 2, 2011
HCG 81

4w4d Oct 4, 2011
HCG 199

7w6d Oct 27, 2011
Appt with Dr. "Z"
Ultrasound shows 1 baby <3 EDD 6/8/2012 
Everything looks good, strong heartbeat! :cloud9: Bloodwork all came back clear (including cystic fibrosis screening.) Early ultrasound due to bleeding starting 2 weeks after my LMP and never stopped. Put on pelvic rest.

10w0d Nov 11, 2011
Routine appt with the Nurse Practitioner. Baby looks "good" but no printout of picture - NP didn't seem to know what she was doing... Not happy with this NP at all. :wacko:

10w6d Nov 17, 2011
Appt with Dr. "Y" Bad bleed a couple of days before the appointment - Ultrasound shows everything is NORMAL, baby still has a very strong heartbeat, no obvious reason for bleeding. Was told to mention the bleed to the Perinatologist at the NT scan to see if they can find anything. Still supposed to be on pelvic rest even though the bleeding has NOTHING to do with anything sexual. It comes and goes as it pleases.

Started feeling tiny bubbles around 12 weeks. 

13w0d Dec 2, 2011
NT scan, all looks good! :thumbup: (later compared with 1st and 2nd trimester Full Integrated Screening bloodwork; screen NEGATIVE!) Possible reason for bleeding discovered (but not recorded! wtf?!) - blood clot in uterus, not near placenta anymore (was a subchorionic hematoma). :shrug: Placenta has moved up and away from it as it should. Clot should resorb but I should expect more bleeding. Was also informed that, should the clot NOT resorb, it can cause preterm labor. 

13w4d Dec 6, 2011
First routine appt with my regular OB/GYN - Dr. "K" - everything looks good. Discussed NT scan, everything looked good. Asked about blood clot and was told that it wasn't recorded. My doc called the perinatologist who said she remembers it was small and to just keep an eye on the bleeding. 

14w0d Dec 9, 2011
2nd TRIMESTER!!! (according to Kaiser and the California Prenatal Screening Program) :happydance:

Started feeling twinges between 14-15 weeks. :cloud9:

15w2d Dec 18, 2011
3D ultrasound - IT'S A GIRL! (confirmed by anatomy ultrasound at 18w5d and 19w5d Jan 11th and 18th) :pink: Name was already picked out... Alyssa Lynn.

16w4d Dec 27, 2011
Failed 1 hour Glucose Tolerance Test - knew that I wouldn't pass it.

17w0d Dec 30, 2011
Passed 3 hour Glucose Tolerance Test :happydance:

18w2d Jan 8, 2012
Prior twinges have turned into "flicks"
Felt baby roll over at Nations! :cloud9:
Feeling a lot of flutters/twinges/flicks

18w5d Jan 11, 2012
Routine appt with Dr. "K"
Appt with dietician about elevated BG fastings - learned nothing! - everything she tried discussing with me led to my blood sugars probing her wrong. PCOS with mild insulin resistance is the reason for elevated fasting according to Endocrinologist. Not to worry about this unless other BG's start to raise as well. :dohh:

22w5d Feb 8, 2012
Routine appt with Dr. "K" - doc didn't realize I was still spotting, should still be on pelvic rest until 2 weeks after last day of spotting.

22w6d Feb 9, 2012
No more spotting! :happydance:

23w2d Feb 12, 2012
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:OH felt Alyssa move for the first time. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

26w2d Mar 4, 2012
Passed 3 hour Glucose Tolerance Test :happydance:

26w5d Mar 7, 2012
Routine appt with Dr. "K" 

26w6d Mar 8, 2012
Saw baby moving from outside - got a video of it! :cloud9:

27w0d Mar 9, 2012
3rd TRIMESTER! :happydance:

And, as for the future - this is what we have booked so far. 

30w0d Mar 30, 2012
Routine appt with Dr. "K" - will start seeing the Dr. every 2 weeks now. Growth scan around 34 weeks.

30w2d Apr 1, 2012
3D Ultrasound with Donovan, the moms & the grandmas (well, 2 of them)

36w0d May 11, 2012
Last day of work 'til late August or very early September.

37w0d May 18, 2012
FULL TERM!!!

40w0d Jun 8, 2012
EDD


----------



## CaliGinger

Congrats on the boy 17thy!!!

We've finally had some great news...I was approved for comprehensive insurance, no copays! Now if I get transported during my midwife led birth it's covered. :)
Our baby had another sort of quiet periid from Tuesday-Thursday, but hasn't stopped moving since Friday! It was shaking around in there so much on Friday morning I was worried it was having a seizure or something. Friday evening I was reading a book and it kicked so violently my book was knocked off my bump. I put the book down and watched my bump and the whole thing was writhing....so creepy! I called my OH over to watch and of course the baby stopped moving. He put his hand on my bump and the baby immediately kicked him HARD. it actually startled him so much he jumped back. 

This morning I woke up early and was just enjoying the baby kicking and turning in there when I decided to wake my OH up...he had been snoring. He's a super deep sleeper but if I tell him the baby is kicking he'll immediately scoot over and put his hand on my bump. So he did that but the baby stopped moving and my OH went back to sleeping and snoring. It got really loud and I noticed that every time he snored the baby would kick! It was really funny. 

The baby has also been practicing jumping on my bladder and it is such an odd feeling.

I&#8217;m glad to hear that you all are doing well and I love your baby timeline keslinger! I think I might make one too.


----------



## KEslinger

Our baby seems to not kick as much when OH wants to feel or when I say that she's kicking and he puts his hand there... but if there's no hands on my belly you can watch her squirm around in there. I think she's head down (due to the patterns of the kicks, and where the strong movements are - also the pressure on my bladder 24/7 but not having to actually go that much)... I'm going to ask my doctor at my appointment. Can't believe I have less than 11 weeks to go now. We need to figure out our living situation too... we need to decide if we're going to try and stay here or move. Not sure we'll be able to afford this place with me out of work.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh the "feeling like the baby is having a seizure" is the worst feeling in the world. You wonder if there is such thing as moving TOO much, you know?

Kes- I feel bad I'm not doing kick counts yet. I wonder if I should be. I get NSTs so much that if there was an issue they would notice it there though.

I've had a pretty bad day, gonna make it short and sweet for now. Long story short my sister is 18 weeks and hasn't told my dad's mom (grandma) that she's pregnant, because she lives out of state and they don't talk much. However, my grandma and I are very close, and its been getting harder for me to not accidentally say something. So I put pressure on my sister to do the right thing and tell her because she deserves to know (our dad is not alive anymore, passed in 2010, and my grandma has no other children because her daughter also passed away in the 90's and we are all she has) and it turned into this big thing about how selfish I am and how its all about me and how I can't support her through her pregnancy and blah blah... then my husband had to say some assinine things that did not help the situation and I've been crying all day.


----------



## KendraNoell

And 32 week pic :)
 



Attached Files:







32.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs.B.

I thought with this being a 'plus size' group you ladies would appreciate the change in my belly ...
 



Attached Files:







5 to 12.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## maisie78

Hi ladies! I've been reading a thread in 2nd tri asking how much weight everyone has gained. The problem is it seems most of the women replying are under 150lbs so I'm not really getting a comparable idea for someone my size.

I weighed 273.5lbs when I got my BFP. I lost 7lbs in the first few weeks but have gained back about 2.5 making me currently 269lbs. I'm trying to swap sweets for dried fruit in the hope of keeping the weight gain to a minimum. It's hard though, I've had such a sweet tooth since becoming pregnant.

I was wondering how much you ladies in this thread have lost or gained if you don't mind me asking and how your Dr's/Midwives have reacted? Are you getting support?


----------



## maisie78

Kendra, sorry to hear you've fallen out with your sister. It does put you in an awkward position if yo speak to your Grandma regularly. I hope you guys sort it out soon xx


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> Ugh the "feeling like the baby is having a seizure" is the worst feeling in the world. You wonder if there is such thing as moving TOO much, you know?
> 
> Kes- I feel bad I'm not doing kick counts yet. I wonder if I should be. I get NSTs so much that if there was an issue they would notice it there though.
> 
> I've had a pretty bad day, gonna make it short and sweet for now. Long story short my sister is 18 weeks and hasn't told my dad's mom (grandma) that she's pregnant, because she lives out of state and they don't talk much. However, my grandma and I are very close, and its been getting harder for me to not accidentally say something. So I put pressure on my sister to do the right thing and tell her because she deserves to know (our dad is not alive anymore, passed in 2010, and my grandma has no other children because her daughter also passed away in the 90's and we are all she has) and it turned into this big thing about how selfish I am and how its all about me and how I can't support her through her pregnancy and blah blah... then my husband had to say some assinine things that did not help the situation and I've been crying all day.




KendraNoell said:


> And 32 week pic :)

First of all, you look amazing! My bump looks NOTHING like that. LOL. I haven't even taken a pic recently. Maybe I should. I'm carrying really low in the bottom part of my "B" (that ugly bottom roll some ladies have)... she'll kick up past my belly button or on my sides but she's nestled down low... there's no chance this big ol' indent at my belly button will go away. That's okay though... maternity pants for the win! =)

I'm really sorry to hear about everything going on with your sister and grandma. It's amazing how our OH's can say things that are really like a smack in the face. Where is that support we all need?! I've found myself to be a lot more emotional lately, which makes me more emotional because I don't understand why I'm acting that way (hormones, yay!). I've never been a cryer, but come my third trimester I've turned into a big baby. =\

Certain parts of my family have pulled apart over the years so I totally understand parts of that. Some of it goes back to my ex living with my aunt when I was younger. He had lied to everyone repeatedly and they believed him over family. I wasn't invited to anything for years. I'm still not quite as close with them as I had been in the past. 

Next comes the death of my Uncles (1999 and 2011) - things are never the same. At the funeral and before (the latest one) everyone talked about how our family needs to be closer and what not... I totally get it, but it would be a lot easier if people didn't push others away, bond more with some, have their favorites, or make rude remarks about their pregnant family members growing belly. 

It's better for you to get things off your chest even if it puts you in an awkward position. Know that you're not selfish and that it's not all about you, I mean, you're looking out for your grandma, too. Can you imagine how devastated she'd be if she heard from someone aside from your sister and finds out that everyone knew except her? Because of that right there we told people really early. I told my sister who's been dealing with infertility for a great deal of time and, my heart broke for her. While I wanted to be so excited for myself, I felt like I was shattering her heart. The conversation was short, and, kinda awkward. We're still close and she's taken on a large part of the babys life already. She's throwing my baby shower and going to be one of the main care takers when we're at work (She'll be sitting on the weekends). All in all, even though your sister said hurtful things, let her know it wasn't your intentions to hurt her, that you're her sister and you'll always be there for her, at the same time, back up your opinion. Why is it that you want grandma to know? Maybe it's because you don't want grandma hurt when she finds out through someone else, or because you don't want the relationship between grandma and your sister to become more estranged than it already is. Whether we like to admit it or not, having family close to us is great, through deaths, births and every day life...

BTW, it is important to do your kick counts even this late in the game. Even having NSTs -- there could be a major shift in activity over the period of a day (umbilical cord wrapped around babys neck) -- if you notice a big shift in the timing of kicks you phone your doc, they have you come in and do an ultrasound. If the cord is around babys neck they do an emergency c-section to save the baby. Our baby gets her 10 kicks in within 10 minutes - every now and then if she wasn't awake prior to that it takes about 20 minutes to get all the kicks in (I wake her up). I was going to link you to the count the kicks site but looks like they're having some technical difficulties. They say if it takes longer than 2 hours to get 10 kicks you need to let your doctor know ASAP. They should be done at the same time everyday (or there about) and if your baby normally moves 10 times in 10 minutes and then for a couple of days it takes an hour (big shift) to let your doctor know. I always contemplate sitting there doing my kick counts. I know for a fact she moves more than 10 times in 2 hours during the times I've selected to do my kick counts... but, if it's important for the baby and the pregnancy, I sit there and do it. If you have any other questions about the kick count, kick count cards, etc, PM me on here or FB. 

:hugs: You've got a baby on the way and so does your sister, it's gonna be hard to get over words already exchanged, but definitely smooth things over with her.


----------



## KEslinger

maisie78 said:


> Hi ladies! I've been reading a thread in 2nd tri asking how much weight everyone has gained. The problem is it seems most of the women replying are under 150lbs so I'm not really getting a comparable idea for someone my size.
> 
> I weighed 273.5lbs when I got my BFP. I lost 7lbs in the first few weeks but have gained back about 2.5 making me currently 269lbs. I'm trying to swap sweets for dried fruit in the hope of keeping the weight gain to a minimum. It's hard though, I've had such a sweet tooth since becoming pregnant.
> 
> I was wondering how much you ladies in this thread have lost or gained if you don't mind me asking and how your Dr's/Midwives have reacted? Are you getting support?

I lost 10 pounds in the first trimester with no morning sickness and not watching what I was eating. Stayed the same through the 2nd trimester for the most part gaining a pound, losing a pound, 'til the end of it. Just started putting it on steadily in the 4rd trimester. At the start of my LMP I was 285. I weigh in (at home) once a week to track weight gain/loss and at 29 weeks I was up to 283.3 or something like that, I weigh a few pounds more on the doctors scale with my clothes on. (My tracker is on my phone, phone is in the other room) My doctor hasn't said much about weight gain or loss, except that I must be sticking to a strict diet to not be gaining like crazy. (nope!)... not a big deal, all depends on your doctor as to what comments will be said.


----------



## KEslinger

Mrs.B. said:


> I thought with this being a 'plus size' group you ladies would appreciate the change in my belly ...

Super cute belly, keep the pics comin'! There's also a plus size baby bump thread where people of all shapes in the "plus size" department post their bump pics. <3


----------



## KendraNoell

I am currently 17 lbs over my start weight. I did not lose any weight in first tri because I had no morning sickness. I have only gained about 5 of that in the last two months so I'm pretty happy with it. Even if I put on a pound a week until the baby gets here I won't tip over 25 so it should be easy to get back to pre-preg weight and then start a weight loss plan for summer.


----------



## KEslinger

I'm hoping to not gain more than a pound a week in these last 10ish weeks. We'll see though. I know this is the point where the baby really starts packing on the weight. From this point on they just about triple in size (from now 'til birth) if they're full time.


----------



## KEslinger

Oi. Super exhausted and at work early (OH dropped me off)... I didn't get to sleep until after 1. My dog was up all night licking (annoying!) so I finally gave him something to make him sleep... LOL, that sounds all bad. And, totally selfish. But! A pregnant woman needs her sleep! - Come to find out if I would've just threatened him with his squirt bottle like OH did, he would've gone right to bed. When I was getting his food ready this morning I noticed he has this big ol' bite on his lip... poor thing. That's the reason he was smacking his lips for hours. I gave him some antihistamines before I left and told OH to check on him when he gets home. 

On another note... it's a sad, sad day in terms of my wardrobe. As most of you know I bought maternity pants a LONG time ago -- and I only really where them when out and about (they make me look pregnant, not fat!) or when taking a picture of my belly (which is long overdue... maybe for 30 weeks, lol). When I first got pregnant I was wearing a size 26 pants, yikes. Over the last few weeks my belly changed some and I was able to wear my 24's (YAY!) -- my maternity jeans are a 22/24 -- well, not this morning. My size 26 (and only pair) have a hole in them so I had to send them to the trash. My size 24's were like 2 inches from buttoning!!! OMG. Did I grow that much OVER NIGHT?! That's insane. I think my mom jinxed me... yesterday she asked if my belly was growing like crazy... my response... "nooo.." Haha. Anyway, I think the baby is just much lower than she has been which would make putting on pants that are more snug a bit more difficult. Or, from all of the orange rolls I ate yesterday I could be a bit bloated. Who knows. I guess at 29+3 I'm in maternity jeans for the rest of it. LOL -- interestingly enough, my belly band started coming unraveled, I usually never wear my maternity jeans without the belly band... my coworker is fixing them. So, I'm in maternity jeans for the first time ever at work, with NO belly band. Wish me luck, ladies.


----------



## maisie78

Ha ha good luck at work and may your favourite maternity pants rest in peace :haha:

Well I've had a lovely afternoon. We went for my first scan and saw our baby for the first time....



It was just perfect. Baby had their back to us to start off but then did a really cute backflip/wriggle and faced us waving his/her arms and legs. We were so excited. 

I managed to get myself worked up over nothing again as the u/s tech was lovely. She did appear to be struggling with measurements a little and I asked if it was because I was big, she said yes but was so nice about it, she didn't make me feel bad at all. The consultant was also really nice and I just felt like I was treated like a grown up and not the stupid woman who got pregnant when fat which is kinda what I was expecting. 

With this and the lovely sunshine I couldn't be much happier right now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## izzy29

I went for my 16 wk apt at hosp today and to my surprise I got a scan. The doc kept digging the prob thing really hard into my tummy, I think he realised it was hurting me at one stage when he saw my face. The pics on the screen were ok but not the clearest, I reckon it was all just to get through my fat belly!!!


----------



## KEslinger

The only time I've ever felt like weight was an issue with an ultrasound was at my NT scan but, our baby was also not in the right position at the time. And, before that, super early at my Nurse Practitioner appt... though, I think she just didn't know what she was doing because what came up on the screen was fuzzy vaginally and abdominally. Not cool. She said everything looked good and the baby had grown (how the hell did she know?! she didn't measure anything!!!) but that she couldn't get a clear view... that one ALMOST made me laugh afterward... a couple of weeks earlier I had an ultrasound with a doctor and he got a perfect shot of the baby at that stage and we haven't had a problem since. =) BTW, I do carry a lot of weight in my belly, and not the cute kind that turns into a nice hard bump either. I have that horrible "B" belly (that I keep talking about on here) and it hasn't changed much at all, parts of my belly are much harder where you can feel my uterus, that's about it.


----------



## KendraNoell

Kes I haven't fit into most of my maternity jeans from about where you're at. I am almost exclusively in yoga pants and when I do wear jeans I am very uncomfortable, the full panel makes me go into BH contractions.


----------



## KEslinger

Maybe I phrased it wrong... I cant wear my prepregnancy jeans anymore... I only fit into my maternity ones now.


----------



## niknik1more

i have put on 9kg now im very upset about it i dont no why im getting so much bigger im eating ok not over eating hole thing getting me down anyone put on that much or anything like that i looked it up on line and thats all im ment to put on the HOLE time :(


----------



## horseypants

hi guys, im at 4 weeks right now and i'm wondering, how will there be room for a baby!? i carry all my weight around my middle and really already looked like i was pregnant pre bfp. anyone else have this and experience of a healthy pregnancy and baby? i mentioned the worry to the doc at my first visit yesterday in a casual way, and although she was very nice overall, she's a tiny little thing and said nothing reassuring about the tummy fat issue. i expected to hear something to the effect of "haha, i assure you your lo will *make* room." :)

i am due december 3rd and this will be my first!


----------



## valdree

horseypants said:


> hi guys, im at 4 weeks right now and i'm wondering, how will there be room for a baby!? i carry all my weight around my middle and really already looked like i was pregnant pre bfp. anyone else have this and experience of a healthy pregnancy and baby? i mentioned the worry to the doc at my first visit yesterday in a casual way, and although she was very nice overall, she's a tiny little thing and said nothing reassuring about the tummy fat issue. i expected to hear something to the effect of "haha, i assure you your lo will*make* room." :)
> 
> i am due december 3rd and this will be my first!

I carry all my weight on the front too and I managed ok last time. I looked pregnant before my BFT last time and this time. In fact a neighbor asked when the baby was due and I was too embarrassed to say I wasn't pregnant so I said 'not for a while'. Two months later I became pregnant and I wondered what the poor man must have been thinking..........the longest pregnancy in the world lol. 
I did feel quite a bit of stretching and pulling pains the last time (and this time), but I doubt that was a space issue. 
V
xxx


----------



## horseypants

valdree, thanks for sharing your experience with me and the story. <3 i know i totally looked preggers for the last few years so it's pretty rad that now i really am for MANY reasons!! (i'm 33, this is the first, i've done it all and want to have *my* family now more than anything) 

i hate that face people have when they're trying to not show they're judging whether you're pregnant. yesterday, shopping, i had the best case of SMUG! cause even though it's so early, i do have a special somethin' in there <3

:dance: :dance: :dance:

...as for the actual physics on how my lo will fit, i've been looking at scan pics/sonograms imagining how my little love will be squished :p amazing the issues i'm managing to manufacture over here, never having been past this stage. my grandma carries her weight the same way and had a few babies. i imagine she started out thinner than i am now with her first and i'm not exactly sure how different she looked from me when she had her last one. it's possible i'm heavier right now than she was for any of them. but whatever :) i'm counting her experience as more support for the conclusion that our bodies can do amazing things :)

your lo is adorable - i love it that i get to hear the story and see happy mamma with lil kid!!

*oh another totally silly thing i've been dying to ask: i always sucked in my stomach, but since i found out, i've been letting it all hang out. does it make a difference either way? what do you do? i remember being a kid and my mom telling me to keep my tummy in. now, i just want things to happen in the best way for lo and dont care if i look like im already about to deliver. let people talk - yes. i'm having a VERY long pregnancy, at about 34 weeks most of the way! lol*

thank goodness for this thread and being able to say these things to other people :p i know someone else out there sucks in their tummy usually.... heh. what do you do while prego? i've totally been forgoing tight waisted stuff too. i figure if stuff's all rearranging itself in there, make it as easy as possible for nature to find her way?


----------



## valdree

There is only so long you can suck it in anyway lol. I am finding it quite difficult to suck my tummy in because I am pretty bloated, and really, I am not too fussed about it anyway.
V
xxx


----------



## KEslinger

niknik1more said:


> i have put on 9kg now im very upset about it i dont no why im getting so much bigger im eating ok not over eating hole thing getting me down anyone put on that much or anything like that i looked it up on line and thats all im ment to put on the HOLE time :(

If you read around there are plenty of girls who have gained more than that. I know when we're bigger they give us limits 10-20 or 10-15 pounds. It's discouraging. I'm hoping to not gain more than a pound a week from here on out (or less would be great). Realize that from around 30 weeks or so your baby actually triples in size before it's born (if it's on time). Your body goes through alot of changes and you retain fluids, you have more blood volume, etc. Look for a breakdown of weight gain during pregnancy... if you subtract the "maternal fat stores" it still leaves you with weight to gain. Relax. Remember to drink a lot of water, eat well, and walk when you can. My doctor hasn't said ANYTHING about my weight gain, lack there of in the beginning, or the way I'm putting it on now. Try not to worry too much unless you gain 4+ pounds in one week, then you might want to let your doctor know about a gain like that. I'll try and find the list that I had put on this thread...


----------



## niknik1more

thank u :) x


----------



## KendraNoell

ALL my weight was in my stomach. Of course they will fit because they aren't growing in your fat LOL. 

And Kes I know what you were saying, I'm saying I can't wear my mat jeans either!


----------



## Rosered52

horseypants said:


> valdree, thanks for sharing your experience with me and the story. <3 i know i totally looked preggers for the last few years so it's pretty rad that now i really am for MANY reasons!! (i'm 33, this is the first, i've done it all and want to have *my* family now more than anything)
> 
> i hate that face people have when they're trying to not show they're judging whether you're pregnant. yesterday, shopping, i had the best case of SMUG! cause even though it's so early, i do have a special somethin' in there <3
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance:
> 
> ...as for the actual physics on how my lo will fit, i've been looking at scan pics/sonograms imagining how my little love will be squished :p amazing the issues i'm managing to manufacture over here, never having been past this stage. my grandma carries her weight the same way and had a few babies. i imagine she started out thinner than i am now with her first and i'm not exactly sure how different she looked from me when she had her last one. it's possible i'm heavier right now than she was for any of them. but whatever :) i'm counting her experience as more support for the conclusion that our bodies can do amazing things :)
> 
> your lo is adorable - i love it that i get to hear the story and see happy mamma with lil kid!!
> 
> *oh another totally silly thing i've been dying to ask: i always sucked in my stomach, but since i found out, i've been letting it all hang out. does it make a difference either way? what do you do? i remember being a kid and my mom telling me to keep my tummy in. now, i just want things to happen in the best way for lo and dont care if i look like im already about to deliver. let people talk - yes. i'm having a VERY long pregnancy, at about 34 weeks most of the way! lol*
> 
> thank goodness for this thread and being able to say these things to other people :p i know someone else out there sucks in their tummy usually.... heh. what do you do while prego? i've totally been forgoing tight waisted stuff too. i figure if stuff's all rearranging itself in there, make it as easy as possible for nature to find her way?

I love it! I carry soooo much weight around my belly, and also really have looked pregnant for years. I was just thinking this morning how nice and freeing it is to not feel the need to suck in or try to conceal my waistline. I'm 32, and this is my first as well. Feeling ready to be a mom for the first time. :) I'm finding that my fat is just getting pushed further out. I'm still only showing a little, though with my not sucking in, I look bigger, of course. I noticed last night when I laid down to sleep that my stomach muscles are still intact (haven't split apart yet), but they are moved waaaaay out. It's like they're out nearer to the surface of my belly, in front of the fat. It's soooooo weird. I think I'm going to "pop" soon. I'm 5'8", too, so my uterus has had plenty of room to grow up before it needs to expand out. That's what I noticed first--my belly fat up top under my breasts started pooching out a bit, as my uterus swelled upwards and started moving everything else out of the way. It's all pretty crazy and interesting, and don't worry, the baby will make room! ;)


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> ALL my weight was in my stomach. Of course they will fit because they aren't growing in your fat LOL.
> 
> And Kes I know what you were saying, I'm saying I can't wear my mat jeans either!

LOL. I'm starting to look more pregnant... I just realized. Haha. Mostly the top part of my belly, I love it. We'll see how much changes over the next few weeks.


Anyway, just dropped in to say that we got the crib today!!! We still need a mattress for it so I plopped some of the cardboard over the support springs to keep the cats from getting stuck... Super exciting. We're heading out for a bit but I wanted to stop in and see what was going on here this evening. Not too much I see. :haha:

Have a good night, ladies!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

i haven't been on here in FOREVER...really 
how is everyone feeling?

is anyone able to feel a whole lot of movement and how often?


----------



## Hooblet

I was feeling kicks on the inside from 16 weeks, and could feel and see them on the outside from 20 weeks - my placenta is towards the back, though, so it's easier. For the last month or so LO's movements have been very big, to the point of being a bit uncomfortable. I can also feel him turn from side to side - it's like a wave going across my belly :) Usually he moves for a few hours a day, spread over the course of the day. He's especially active just before bed :)

I was a size 22 pre-pregnancy, and up until 35 weeks hadn't put on any weight at all (I haven't weighed myself since then but am feeling very solid, so not sure I want to know :D). So far my weight hasn't affected my baby at all - we were able to find his heartbeat at 13 weeks, his movements are fine, my blood pressure has been fine and I haven't had gestational diabetes. Despite this I had a horrible appointment with a registrar I've never seen before, last week, where she'd obviously decided my weight is a 'problem' and was going to make an issue of it one way or another. She decided to listen to the heartbeat and was insistent she couldn't find it (even though I swear I kept hearing her find it over and over), and pushing and prodding at me sighing and muttering about BMI. I was lucky that baby was hiccuping and kicking all the way through or I would have been really worried that he wasn't ok. She made me go and have a trace thingy, where a lovely midwife found LO's heartbeat in about 6 seconds with one of those metal ear trumpet things off of the 50s (and the trace was absolutely normal).

It honestly makes such a difference which member of staff you get. Up until last week I hadn't been made to feel crap at all, but I was quite upset after that appointment - not really what I needed at 36+ weeks! I'm not under any illusions that I'm Kate Moss or anything, but quite what they expect me to do about it right now I'm not sure! Well I can confidently predict I'll be losing around 7lbs in the next 4 weeks, anyway :D

Hope you ladies are all relaxing and enjoying your pregnancies! xx


----------



## maisie78

That makes me so mad :growlmad: Being large and pregnant doesn't make us 2nd class citizens!! As you say, what on earth does she expect you to do about it now?! Some people are so superior it drives me nuts! You've done really well not to put weight on for 30 odd weeks but of course that gets looked over. I'm just ready for the first person who tries to make me feel like crap, I'll come out fighting! :haha:


----------



## KEslinger

Hooblet said:


> I was feeling kicks on the inside from 16 weeks, and could feel and see them on the outside from 20 weeks - my placenta is towards the back, though, so it's easier. For the last month or so LO's movements have been very big, to the point of being a bit uncomfortable. I can also feel him turn from side to side - it's like a wave going across my belly :) Usually he moves for a few hours a day, spread over the course of the day. He's especially active just before bed :)
> 
> I was a size 22 pre-pregnancy, and up until 35 weeks hadn't put on any weight at all (I haven't weighed myself since then but am feeling very solid, so not sure I want to know :D). So far my weight hasn't affected my baby at all - we were able to find his heartbeat at 13 weeks, his movements are fine, my blood pressure has been fine and I haven't had gestational diabetes. Despite this I had a horrible appointment with a registrar I've never seen before, last week, where she'd obviously decided my weight is a 'problem' and was going to make an issue of it one way or another. She decided to listen to the heartbeat and was insistent she couldn't find it (even though I swear I kept hearing her find it over and over), and pushing and prodding at me sighing and muttering about BMI. I was lucky that baby was hiccuping and kicking all the way through or I would have been really worried that he wasn't ok. She made me go and have a trace thingy, where a lovely midwife found LO's heartbeat in about 6 seconds with one of those metal ear trumpet things off of the 50s (and the trace was absolutely normal).
> 
> It honestly makes such a difference which member of staff you get. Up until last week I hadn't been made to feel crap at all, but I was quite upset after that appointment - not really what I needed at 36+ weeks! I'm not under any illusions that I'm Kate Moss or anything, but quite what they expect me to do about it right now I'm not sure! Well I can confidently predict I'll be losing around 7lbs in the next 4 weeks, anyway :D
> 
> Hope you ladies are all relaxing and enjoying your pregnancies! xx

Great job on keeping that weight stable. I'm ALMOST back to my prepregnancy weight (which was 10 pounds higher than my lowest during the pregnancy so far). I weighed myself this morning (I go to the doctors later today) and I weigh 0.1 less than I did at my last appointment - which means no gain from 27-30 weeks. I know this is where you're supposed to start gaining, too. We'll see. LOL So, I weigh in, once again (like last week) at 283.3. I hope that number doesn't get much bigger, I'd love to leave the hospital weighing less than I did before I got pregnant. :haha: But, it is what is is. Honestly, I probably wouldn't have gained all of that back if I watched what I ate better, I didn't go crazy with it, but, there are those days... 

I'm seeing a different doctor this afternoon, I had to change my appointment which upset me just a little. This is the doctor that I had originally wanted to switch to in the beginning. My regular ob/gyn hasn't said anything about my weight except for like "good job" or "you must be following a very strict diet". I hope Dr. Z doesn't say anything about it later. LOL I also need to get my TDAP which my other doctor was setting up for today, so not sure if I'm going to be able to get that today or in 2 weeks when I follow up with her again.


----------



## KEslinger

Back!
Blood pressure was a little high - but, still normal.
Baby is doing good and, as I had thought, is head down. I had asked if we could find out what position she was in, he asked why I wanted to know (not in a bad way) and I said I thought she had moved, the kicks/movements are different, etc. The doctor explained that if they're breech they usually flip between 34 and 36 weeks and, if they're head down, they usually stay that way. Fingers crossed.
I'm up 2 pounds from last time - I was also weighed on a different scale and they really don't care. 1/2 pound per week is completely normal and, that's exactly where I'm coming in at. I see my regular ob/gyn in 2 weeks, we're setting up a growth scan for about 2 weeks after that. One more day of work tomorrow and then I get to see my beautiful baby girl on Sunday. <3 I can't wait!!!

Everything else is going great, aside from the tremendous heartburn I have at the current moment.


----------



## KendraNoell

Glad to hear things are going well! I have an appointment on Tuesday, will be 34 weeks. I think they are testing me for anemia (I had it before I was pregnant so I'm surprised I was never put on iron supplements in addition to the prenatals or anything) and I am going to ask him about the pain once again. Just in so much pain its hard to walk or get in and out of bed, seeing stars when I get out of bed because my hips are so out of alignment. My chiropractor won't really work on my hips because of my preterm labor issue and he has said he will probably stop working on me altogether at 36 weeks in order not to start labor or hurt baby. Sooo I forsee an uncomfortable 6 weeks :(


----------



## CaliGinger

My blood pressure was higher than it was in the past as well this week, and i was put on iron pills too. That explains the crazy fatigue. I asked about positions too and my baby is laying transverse, but it keeps moving around. My midwife isn't concerned and said that's normal for 30 weeks. Ive been recommended to see a chiropractor.for.my hip/pelvic/pubic area pain, so I'll be setting that up soon as well.


----------



## CaliGinger

I just got a call and I completely failed my 1 hour glucose test. I have to go in on Friday for the 3 hour. :( I don't have any sick time and since I'll be missing work my Saturday overtime will revert to straight time. :( :( :(


----------



## KEslinger

Sorry ladies, money is really tight around here so the internet (and cable) have been sacrificed for now. I check in on my phone and what not but there isn't too much I can do on there without getting really irritated. I'll always check in and what not and I'll get on here when I can (before work). OH is finally getting some more hours in at work so it should get a little easier around here for the next month until I go on maternity leave. =\ If it's not one thing it's another..

@CaliGinger... so sorry about your 1 hour GTT. How far off were you on it? Keep in mind I failed my 1 hour but passed 2 of the 3 hour tests. You can message me on FB about it if you want. & It's totally normal for the baby to not be head down yet. A lot of them turn between 34 and 36 ot 37 weeks. Some make it much earlier. Ours turned into head down sometime around 26 weeks when her kicks started coming up higher.

We got a couple of cute dresses on clearance at Macys (I had a giftcard from a coworker) if the internet lasts more than 2 minutes I'll try and upload a picture of them.

3D ultrasound went great. She's got some chubby cheeks and looks just like I did as a baby. =) I really hope she gets OH's blue eyes and blonde hair - hope she gets the curls from both of us, too. 

The internet I'm bumming off of keeps going out. =\ Damn.


----------



## Rosered52

The 3D ultrasound picture in your avatar is adorable!


----------



## KEslinger

She's a difficult scan... 
to start we had hands in front of the face and head turned...







There are all variations of the same thing. You can see her one arm bent, and hand up by her face (which you can't see) her other arm is folded across her chest with her hand/fingers on her arm, in one of the photos you can see that her fingers were moving...


----------



## KEslinger

She started to come out of hiding but then decided to cover that face right back up...

I love the place I went to and I love the ultrasound tech, however, she had someone else start the scan and she SUCKED. like really.


----------



## KEslinger

And, then she let us see her for a couple of minutes... this last photo is my favorite. <3












:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## KEslinger

Then she decided she was done. She ended up turning her head, bringing her hands back up and putting her foot up to block the view as well. I have pics of that, too... but B&B isn't letting me upload them right now.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Gorgeous piccys!!! X


----------



## CaliGinger

Love your pics keslinger!


----------



## KEslinger

Mrs.B. said:


> Gorgeous piccys!!! X




CaliGinger said:


> Love your pics keslinger!

Thanks, ladies. I can't wait to see what she looks like when she gets here!!! I won a Baby Brezza cookbook, and I know it'll be at least 8 months 'til I get to make something out of it for Alyssa... but, I keep looking through all the recipes. LOL, the baby brezza itself comes with a recipe book, I hear there's some good ones in there. We plan on making most of her baby food... which means I'm going to have an abundance of baby food from WIC that I'll have to find homes for.


----------



## SaucySac38

Lovely KEslinger!


----------



## lillichloe

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## KendraNoell

Love the pics- wish we would have done a 3D now that I look back on it. But with all the issues I'm having with my insurance it was just too much to try to do that as well. But next time I will probably spring for it for fun.

Ladies, I am sick and it sucks :( So miserable especially when baby is moving around like nothing is going on and I can barely breathe and sniffling and sore throat and ugggggghhhhh... sucks :(


----------



## Marisa08

Keslinger!! Your little girl is beautiful! 

Kendra am sick too! Boo! I have been sick since Friday and am just now starting to feel better. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CaliGinger

Yesterday my dog died. I was okay until nighttime when I just couldn't stop crying...it seemed like the proverbial straw if you know what I mean. When we moved into our apartment we couldnt keep him So my in laws took him in. They had a big yard and four other dogs so he was very happy there. He got sick over the weekend and my OH was supposed to take him to the vet yesterday but he didn't make it in time. I feel like such a failure- I couldn't even care for a dog how am I supposed to take care of a baby? What kind of parent am I going to be? I don't know. I hadn't gone to see my dog for a month or two because I've been so tired and my OH's sisters don't like me-i just didn't have the energy to fight with them. Now ill never see my dog again. Maybe I'm being pathetic but its really affected me. Thanks for listening.


----------



## horseypants

aww caliginger :(

i'm so sad for you :cry:

please just know it was his time.

it'll be ok and please don't think this says anything about how you'll be as a parent. you'll be perfect. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

Cali, there wasn't anything you could have done, sweetie, I know its hard to not feel like part of it is your fault but its just a way of life sometimes :( It doesn't affect your parenting ability, especially since mother nature takes care of that for us when the baby comes anyway!

I can't grow a plant or keep a fish alive for the life of me but I would never think I would be a horrible parent! I trust in my abilities and I trust that instincts won't lead me wrong. You will be the same way :)


----------



## CaliGinger

Thanks you guys. Its going to take some time for me to get over it. I also have my three hour test on Friday and I'm so worried I'm going to fail it. If I do fail it may mean I can't have my birthing center birth and I don't want to think about that. Especially since I still can't get in to see my back up physician.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Yesterday my dog died. I was okay until nighttime when I just couldn't stop crying...it seemed like the proverbial straw if you know what I mean. When we moved into our apartment we couldnt keep him So my in laws took him in. They had a big yard and four other dogs so he was very happy there. He got sick over the weekend and my OH was supposed to take him to the vet yesterday but he didn't make it in time. I feel like such a failure- I couldn't even care for a dog how am I supposed to take care of a baby? What kind of parent am I going to be? I don't know. I hadn't gone to see my dog for a month or two because I've been so tired and my OH's sisters don't like me-i just didn't have the energy to fight with them. Now ill never see my dog again. Maybe I'm being pathetic but its really affected me. Thanks for listening.

:hugs:

I'm so sorry, hun. Our furkids are a part of us no matter what the situation may be. Know that you gave your pup a great life and that he was happy getting to play with 4 other dogs in a big yard. You'll have days where you're saddened by his loss, try and remember all of the good times you shared with him. Remember his goofy happy face (they all have them)! You're not a failure at all, these things happen, and, they happen whether or not you're there to do something about it. You'll always remember him and, there will always be a time, even in the far future, after your heart has healed that you'll think of him and have some tears show up. It's in our nature.

A while back I had to move out of my dads house (drama with his wife), and my dog, the family dog, stayed with him. She had been sick and what not (surgeries for removal of cancerous growths, etc) but had been doing well. I went over to house sit and that was her last day. After agonal breathing she died in my arms. Sometimes it's better to not be there and to not have to go through the pain of seeing them suffer as well. Night time always seems to be the worst. It's when things weigh in on your mind. When the distractions of the day are gone and there's nothing left to do but think... so, think of that precious unborn child in your belly, give your belly a rub and smile (even through the tears). I'm not saying it isn't hard, or that it will only be hard for a few days (it'll come and go)... 

I see it happen everyday in my line of work but it never makes it easier. Even having an in-depth understanding and knowing that it was "their time" and so on, it's still hard. Know that we're all here for you if you need an ear, know that you're not a failure, and, know that in NO way does it depict how good or bad of a mother you'll be. We all do everything we can for those we love... you gave him a happy ending in this all-too-short of a thing we call life. Even if they could live 30 years it'd never be long enough. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Thanks you guys. Its going to take some time for me to get over it. I also have my three hour test on Friday and I'm so worried I'm going to fail it. If I do fail it may mean I can't have my birthing center birth and I don't want to think about that. Especially since I still can't get in to see my back up physician.

Did they tell you what your 1 hour results were?
Be sure to eat between 10p-12a the night before the test (you should be fasted for 8-10 hours, no more than that). I always fail the morning fasting but I failed the 1 hour in general as well. Kaiser told me to eat half a sandwich and drink a glass (8 oz) of milk the night before. Fingers crossed for you that it goes well. Take everything 1 step at a time. As moms we try to plan everything out and we just can't. (I'm having a hard time grasping that concept!) :hugs:


----------



## KEslinger

AFM, OH picked me up from work yesterday (as he always does)... we turned the corner to go down a side street to get on the freeway.

And he starts talking to me by saying
"you know I love you a lot right?"
"like a lot?"
"and, you know I'd do anything for you?"
"and, you're my future baby mama..." (haha)
"and, my future wife"
"and, you know that I want to marry you, right?"

So, then he says,
"here's a box, there's nothing in it right now... but as soon as I can afford it I'm going to put a nice ring in there for you..."

"but, until then..."
(He reached into the door of the car)
"I want you to wear this one"

So, he gave me a promise ring. =) It's gorgeous. I need to get it resized so I won't be wearing it for a few weeks. But... <3 !


----------



## HarrietO

KEslinger said:


> AFM, OH picked me up from work yesterday (as he always does)... we turned the corner to go down a side street to get on the freeway.
> 
> And he starts talking to me by saying
> "you know I love you a lot right?"
> "like a lot?"
> "and, you know I'd do anything for you?"
> "and, you're my future baby mama..." (haha)
> "and, my future wife"
> "and, you know that I want to marry you, right?"
> 
> So, then he says,
> "here's a box, there's nothing in it right now... but as soon as I can afford it I'm going to put a nice ring in there for you..."
> 
> "but, until then..."
> (He reached into the door of the car)
> "I want you to wear this one"
> 
> So, he gave me a promise ring. =) It's gorgeous. I need to get it resized so I won't be wearing it for a few weeks. But... <3 !


That is SO sweet! I My OH and I enjoy a hobby called Geocaching. If you aren't familiar it is basically treasure hunting using GPS. Other people hide small boxes and upload GPS coordinates and then you use a GPS to go find them. Sometimes they only contain a paper log for you to sign, but sometimes they are larger and contain small trinkets. You take something from the box and leave something behind in its place. We enjoy it as it gets us out and about and exploring our surroundings. 

Anyhow, we have talked a lot about getting married someday, so we both know that is the intention. Last fall we were out geocaching. We were looking for places to put new caches out, and we ran across a VFW monument that was an old out of commission tank. I looked up the coordinates real quick, and it showed no cache in the area. So we pulled over and got one of our magnetic caches out of the trunk to place on the tank. 

When we started looking for a place to stick it where it wouldn't be in plane sight we found a cache already there. Very odd since the cache didn't show up on the search online. Anyway, OH opened the cache up while I was busy looking on my phone one more time to make sure I didn't just overlook the listing. I turned around, and he was down on one knee. He proposed to me that day with a blue plastic ring that he found in that geocache, and told me that someday when we were doing better financially he promised he would buy me a real ring and propose again. The ring fit me perfectly, and I have not taken it off since. (It is some kind of hard plastic costume piece, not like an adjustable bubble gum machine plastic, lol). That may have been the most romantic moment in the history of the world!


----------



## KEslinger

HarrietO said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> AFM, OH picked me up from work yesterday (as he always does)... we turned the corner to go down a side street to get on the freeway.
> 
> And he starts talking to me by saying
> "you know I love you a lot right?"
> "like a lot?"
> "and, you know I'd do anything for you?"
> "and, you're my future baby mama..." (haha)
> "and, my future wife"
> "and, you know that I want to marry you, right?"
> 
> So, then he says,
> "here's a box, there's nothing in it right now... but as soon as I can afford it I'm going to put a nice ring in there for you..."
> 
> "but, until then..."
> (He reached into the door of the car)
> "I want you to wear this one"
> 
> So, he gave me a promise ring. =) It's gorgeous. I need to get it resized so I won't be wearing it for a few weeks. But... <3 !
> 
> 
> That is SO sweet! I My OH and I enjoy a hobby called Geocaching. If you aren't familiar it is basically treasure hunting using GPS. Other people hide small boxes and upload GPS coordinates and then you use a GPS to go find them. Sometimes they only contain a paper log for you to sign, but sometimes they are larger and contain small trinkets. You take something from the box and leave something behind in its place. We enjoy it as it gets us out and about and exploring our surroundings.
> 
> Anyhow, we have talked a lot about getting married someday, so we both know that is the intention. Last fall we were out geocaching. We were looking for places to put new caches out, and we ran across a VFW monument that was an old out of commission tank. I looked up the coordinates real quick, and it showed no cache in the area. So we pulled over and got one of our magnetic caches out of the trunk to place on the tank.
> 
> When we started looking for a place to stick it where it wouldn't be in plane sight we found a cache already there. Very odd since the cache didn't show up on the search online. Anyway, OH opened the cache up while I was busy looking on my phone one more time to make sure I didn't just overlook the listing. I turned around, and he was down on one knee. He proposed to me that day with a blue plastic ring that he found in that geocache, and told me that someday when we were doing better financially he promised he would buy me a real ring and propose again. The ring fit me perfectly, and I have not taken it off since. (It is some kind of hard plastic costume piece, not like an adjustable bubble gum machine plastic, lol). That may have been the most romantic moment in the history of the world!Click to expand...


Awwww!!! That sounds so romantic!!! We wanted to get married before baby but with the cut in hours and everything else we're trying to juggle to stay on our feet it just isn't possible right now. Even the courthouse wants a good chunk of money to do it. We're talking about getting married next summer, or late spring (after tax time). LOL. I can't wait. I also can't wait to get that ring resized to my chunky finger. I want it NOW. LOL, you can pay the regular fee and get it in 2 weeks, or you can pay 10 dollars more and get it in 1 week. 10 dollars more? really? that's all?... what if I give ya 50 bucks more?! Haha.


----------



## horseypants

KEslinger, beautiful story!!!!!!!!!! thank you for sharing such a sweet proposal.


----------



## HarrietO

KEslinger said:


> Awwww!!! That sounds so romantic!!! We wanted to get married before baby but with the cut in hours and everything else we're trying to juggle to stay on our feet it just isn't possible right now. Even the courthouse wants a good chunk of money to do it. We're talking about getting married next summer, or late spring (after tax time). LOL. I can't wait. I also can't wait to get that ring resized to my chunky finger. I want it NOW. LOL, you can pay the regular fee and get it in 2 weeks, or you can pay 10 dollars more and get it in 1 week. 10 dollars more? really? that's all?... what if I give ya 50 bucks more?! Haha.

We would love to get married before the baby too, but we can't afford it either. We moved into this house in October and are completely gutting the bathroom because the floor was falling in and the walls were full of mold from a leaky shower. UGH! So, with that (almost done thank god) and the baby coming in July, we just can't do it. We want a simple ceremony, but he has a large family, so we know we can't just go to the courthouse. lol

You don't have jewelry stores that can size rings same day? They are everywhere out here! I would be going crazy to wear it too!


----------



## lillichloe

KEslinger said:


> AFM, OH picked me up from work yesterday (as he always does)... we turned the corner to go down a side street to get on the freeway.
> 
> And he starts talking to me by saying
> "you know I love you a lot right?"
> "like a lot?"
> "and, you know I'd do anything for you?"
> "and, you're my future baby mama..." (haha)
> "and, my future wife"
> "and, you know that I want to marry you, right?"
> 
> So, then he says,
> "here's a box, there's nothing in it right now... but as soon as I can afford it I'm going to put a nice ring in there for you..."
> 
> "but, until then..."
> (He reached into the door of the car)
> "I want you to wear this one"
> 
> So, he gave me a promise ring. =) It's gorgeous. I need to get it resized so I won't be wearing it for a few weeks. But... <3 !

Awwe so sweet !


----------



## KendraNoell

Very sweet Kes, good man there :)

Our engagement was kind of an agreed upon thing because hubby was deploying and time wasn't on our side, our wedding was kinda fast-paced and secret too, I wish I could go back and do it over but it wouldn't be for a few years at least.


----------



## CaliGinger

Thank you all so much for your kind words, it really means a lot to me. I thinl that those are all such sweet stories! 

I cant remember if i told this story already, lol. My OH planned out this amazing proposal with one of our favorite bands at Disneyland. It ended up raining ALL DAY and every one of their sets was cancelled! We were both soaking wet and he just proposed in the middle of main street with no one there except for a custodian. :) we planned our wedding but there was a ton on family drama so we eloped and told no one for a while! It was really nice.


----------



## CaliGinger

Oh and I've got my 3 hour test in the morning, fingers crossed. !


----------



## KendraNoell

Keeping my fingers crossed that it was a fluke and you're just fine :)


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm here now and I've had two blood draws already. I feel okay, no weird side effects so far. *knock on wood* hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> I'm here now and I've had two blood draws already. I feel okay, no weird side effects so far. *knock on wood* hopefully that's a good sign.


Let us know how it went!


----------



## KEslinger

AFM, that "promise" ring, turned into an engagement ring right after it was sized. ;) Hehe.

And, what I thought were allergies kicking my butt from out weather going back and forth turned into a cold. WTF. My baby shower is Saturday. I can't even load up on Vitamin C! - they say that any more than the recommended amount (I think the max is 2000 a day) in EARLY pregnancy can cause a miscarriage. And, in LATE pregnancy can cause premature labor. D'oh. I loved those emergen-c thingies before I got pregnant but haven't touched them since I have been. Man oh man. Being sick sucks but being sick and pregnant is HORRIBLE. x.X


----------



## HarrietO

KEslinger said:


> AFM, that "promise" ring, turned into an engagement ring right after it was sized. ;) Hehe.
> 
> And, what I thought were allergies kicking my butt from out weather going back and forth turned into a cold. WTF. My baby shower is Saturday. I can't even load up on Vitamin C! - they say that any more than the recommended amount (I think the max is 2000 a day) in EARLY pregnancy can cause a miscarriage. And, in LATE pregnancy can cause premature labor. D'oh. I loved those emergen-c thingies before I got pregnant but haven't touched them since I have been. Man oh man. Being sick sucks but being sick and pregnant is HORRIBLE. x.X

I'm sick as a dog. It started out as what I thought was just allergies too. We finished gutting the bathroom on Friday, and I had that sneezy feeling, but I thought it was just from all the dust we stirred up in there or allergies since he mowed the grass that day too. I guess not, cause I haven't been able to get off the couch since Saturday. Sinuses, sore throat, and now muscle aches. I had a low grade fever yesterday, but it went away fairly quickly. All the drainage is making me throw up, & I just want to BREATHE! lol And he's been in there dealing with that bathroom alone all weekend because I was too sick to help at all.


----------



## KendraNoell

Kes- my Dr said dayquil and tylenol cold/sinus are fine, if that helps you out at all. it took the edge off for me anyway. I hope you get better!


----------



## KEslinger

I wish I would've known... Its not on my "list" for some reason. I bought some robitussin cough and I have benadryl and tylenol. Lol I hope this passes quickly! I gave it to OH too


----------



## KendraNoell

The Dayquil and Tylenol cold/sinus wasn't on my list either! My Dr said pretty much any cold med that doesn't have ibuprofen (like Advil cold is a no-no) or alcohol (Nyquil) is safe. I think its just because we're so far along enough now that its not going to harm baby. Jackson was definitely quieter in there when I was taking the cold meds because we were both zombies but I don't know what I would have done without it!


----------



## lillichloe

How long did morning (all day) sickness last for you ladies? I was hoping for some relief soon. But it seems to be as strong as ever. :-/


----------



## izzy29

lillichloe said:


> How long did morning (all day) sickness last for you ladies? I was hoping for some relief soon. But it seems to be as strong as ever. :-/

I thought come 12 weeks it would magically disappear. It did for a day or 2 then came back worse than ever but went away about 14 weeks.


----------



## Rosered52

lillichloe said:


> How long did morning (all day) sickness last for you ladies? I was hoping for some relief soon. But it seems to be as strong as ever. :-/

Oh, dear, sorry. :/ I had it from 7 weeks until mid-way through week 18. Felt like it would never be through, but then it just...stopped. Now it's much, much better! Good luck for yours to end soon.


----------



## KendraNoell

I never had any... sorry you can hate me now lol


----------



## KEslinger

I never did the morning sickness thing either. I do have heartburn from hell so I take pepcid


----------



## lillichloe

You ladies are lucky !!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had it, but fingers crossed I think its passed.

Wow I am in pain!! Got major groin pain down my left inner thigh! Makes me waddle!!


----------



## KEslinger

I know some people who had it clear up by 13-14 weeks and go away completely, and, I know others who were sick for the entire pregnancy. I hope yours goes away soon. I've gotten sick a couple of times but it was all bile acids from having an empty belly and getting up and moving around too much with nothing in my tummy.


----------



## Marisa08

This is my fourth pregnancy and I have never had it either :) Hope you get relief soon!


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh the pelvic pain never goes away let me tell you what!

I can barely get in and out of bed or in and out of the car now :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Midwife wasn't really interested when i rang as It's not thw baby but she said it sounds like SPD but I'm too early for that as I've never had kids before. She wants me to see doctor and get referred for physio


----------



## 17thy

lillichloe said:


> How long did morning (all day) sickness last for you ladies? I was hoping for some relief soon. But it seems to be as strong as ever. :-/

I'm 17 weeks and just threw up twice this morning. I throw up about every other day now since 15 and a half weeks.


----------



## KEslinger

How's everyone doing today? I'm making Oreo Truffles for my baby shower. I just finished one batch, have some chilling in the freezer then I need to get them coated and decorated. I can't wait 'til tomorrow!!! We've had some crazy weather and my step sister and dads wife might be stuck in southern california... they're trying to get back up here but we'll see. It bothers me that people either haven't bought off (or don't know how to use) the gift registry. All of the stuff left is almost overwhelming, but, one day at a time. My dad seems to think that the baby and my youngest (jerk of a) cat may bond later. She kicks when he sits on my belly and purrs... he waits for her to kick. Then he closes his eyes and purrs. Weird. My sister and my mom went to get their hair done today... sis is going to stop by after to get the truffles, fine and dandy, but OH and I have been super sick this last week so my apartment is a mess. I'd rather not have my mom come up but whatever. It is what it is. 

8 weeks left! 4 weeks of work left... LOL. Getting there. I can't wait for her to be here! Can't wait to hold her and see OH with her. <3


----------



## pnf85

KEslinger said:


> How's everyone doing today? I'm making Oreo Truffles for my baby shower. I just finished one batch, have some chilling in the freezer then I need to get them coated and decorated. I can't wait 'til tomorrow!!! We've had some crazy weather and my step sister and dads wife might be stuck in southern california... they're trying to get back up here but we'll see. It bothers me that people either haven't bought off (or don't know how to use) the gift registry. All of the stuff left is almost overwhelming, but, one day at a time. My dad seems to think that the baby and my youngest (jerk of a) cat may bond later. She kicks when he sits on my belly and purrs... he waits for her to kick. Then he closes his eyes and purrs. Weird. My sister and my mom went to get their hair done today... sis is going to stop by after to get the truffles, fine and dandy, but OH and I have been super sick this last week so my apartment is a mess. I'd rather not have my mom come up but whatever. It is what it is.
> 
> 8 weeks left! 4 weeks of work left... LOL. Getting there. I can't wait for her to be here! Can't wait to hold her and see OH with her. <3

we are making the oreo truffles for my baby shower too ..(thank you pinterest lol) they are YUM!


----------



## KEslinger

lol, my shower colors are purples, blues, greens, stuff that matches the bed set we picked...

so, we got candy melts in purple and blue... I decorated the tops with white candy melts then put the opposite color sprinkles over the white. they turned out pretty cute (and, I had to try one, too) they're pretty yummy. I can't wait for tomorrow! When is your baby shower?


----------



## pnf85

my family and friends are all down in texas, and i moved to MD this past summer, so i will actually be goin down end of april thru first week of may, and we are havin a little baby shower get together down there a couple days before i come back.. ill only be about 26w+5 .. in june we are having one up in md with bf and all his family :D ill be 33/34 wks then i believe.. cant believe their will be 2 but his mother insists, and mine also :)


----------



## KEslinger

most of our family will be meeting tomorrow. LOL, my mom, dad, and grandma met his mom and sister at my 3D ultrasound. LOL, a little late in the timing on that one. Oh well. Better than at the birth, right? Haha. 2 showers, super exciting! we are having a diaper raffle (and wipes) so, hoping to get a bunch of those... hopefully not all in newborn size. LOL. I know we're getting a bunch of clothes and some odds and ends. I'm so ready for a nap, I haven't even been up that long and all I've done is made truffles. Haha. I'll have to get a nap in before OH gets home later. Speaking of OH, I should put my ring back on. I took it off to get my hands all dirty. =)


----------



## pnf85

lol, yes better then the birth! sounds fun though, what is a diaper raffle? ive heard ppl mention them and im totally lost! and im with ya on the bein tired.. im so glad its friday & i dont work for 2 days.. im so ready to relax!!


----------



## KEslinger

I usually have split weekends, working every saturday, but because of the shower I'm off Saturday & Sunday, AND I got today off because it's my normal day off and I didn't write "on" on the calendar. oops? LOL.

Diaper raffle - everyone brings a pack of diapers and gets a raffle ticket for it. There's a BIGGER prize for this one. And, if a person brings a big box they get to raffle tickets. We also put on the invite diaper wipes, too. 
If it's coed you can have the girls bring diapers the boys bring and have 2 different gifts to raffle off. My sister got some nice gift sets from bath & body works with candles and what not. The raffle gift is from B&Bworks too, it just has more stuff in it. 

BTW the diapers are in addition to the gift. Make sure to register for which particular kind you like, or multiple brands if you want to try different ones. Also, be sure to register for different sizes so you don't get all newborn.


----------



## Marisa08

KEslinger said:


> How's everyone doing today? I'm making Oreo Truffles for my baby shower. I just finished one batch, have some chilling in the freezer then I need to get them coated and decorated. I can't wait 'til tomorrow!!! We've had some crazy weather and my step sister and dads wife might be stuck in southern california... they're trying to get back up here but we'll see. It bothers me that people either haven't bought off (or don't know how to use) the gift registry. All of the stuff left is almost overwhelming, but, one day at a time. My dad seems to think that the baby and my youngest (jerk of a) cat may bond later. She kicks when he sits on my belly and purrs... he waits for her to kick. Then he closes his eyes and purrs. Weird. My sister and my mom went to get their hair done today... sis is going to stop by after to get the truffles, fine and dandy, but OH and I have been super sick this last week so my apartment is a mess. I'd rather not have my mom come up but whatever. It is what it is.
> 
> 8 weeks left! 4 weeks of work left... LOL. Getting there. I can't wait for her to be here! Can't wait to hold her and see OH with her. <3

We are having some crazy weather, aren't we? We just had thunder, lightening and some hail. I do love this weather though. I hope you have a fantastic time at your shower! Enjoy your day Keslinger!!


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today? I'm making Oreo Truffles for my baby shower. I just finished one batch, have some chilling in the freezer then I need to get them coated and decorated. I can't wait 'til tomorrow!!! We've had some crazy weather and my step sister and dads wife might be stuck in southern california... they're trying to get back up here but we'll see. It bothers me that people either haven't bought off (or don't know how to use) the gift registry. All of the stuff left is almost overwhelming, but, one day at a time. My dad seems to think that the baby and my youngest (jerk of a) cat may bond later. She kicks when he sits on my belly and purrs... he waits for her to kick. Then he closes his eyes and purrs. Weird. My sister and my mom went to get their hair done today... sis is going to stop by after to get the truffles, fine and dandy, but OH and I have been super sick this last week so my apartment is a mess. I'd rather not have my mom come up but whatever. It is what it is.
> 
> 8 weeks left! 4 weeks of work left... LOL. Getting there. I can't wait for her to be here! Can't wait to hold her and see OH with her. <3
> 
> We are having some crazy weather, aren't we? We just had thunder, lightening and some hail. I do love this weather though. I hope you have a fantastic time at your shower! Enjoy your day Keslinger!!Click to expand...

Thanks!
And, yes, the weather has been nuts. We had a tornado touch down up here in the valley (not too close to me)... I love the thunder and lightning. I guess last night there were 8 lightning strikes to hit the bay bridge alone... there are some awesome pics I've seen of some of the lightning. They had shown in like 15 minutes on the news that there were over 100 lightning strikes in the SF area... by the time the big part of the storm hit us we were going to bed. I love watching it, though.


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so glad I did a diaper raffle! I have lots of diapers. Huge money saver.

Keslinger- people never follow the registry. I am positive you will get stuff you had on there, they just don't know how to "check it off the list" especially the online ones. But I think people just buy what they think will look cute on the baby regardless of what you think LOL. If I would have known only 10-15% of what I put on the registry would be bought I wouldn't have spent so much time putting it together!!

Speaking of pain, holy crap, I am about miserable now. Hurts to do everything. Even getting in and out of the car, walking, ugh.


----------



## pnf85

The diaper raffle sounds awesome! I might have tO do that.. :) well I'm about to head to the gym and attempt the elliptical after about 3 mos of not goin to the gym at all.. 6 mos preggo.. Wish me luck ladies !! Lmbo


----------



## CaliGinger

Great news!!!!

I passed my 3 hour GTT!!! :) apparently my 1 hour test result was 191...holy cow! I had a fasting blood level in the low 70s and my one hour draw was in the 190s again. But after that they all dropped to under the limit by at least 20! I was so happy to know my body can handle sugar. :) after I saw the results we met with a different midwife and she tried to tell me I had GD because of the first blood draw. She told me no more ice cream and junk food, no refined ANYTHING and that I need to go on a low fat low calorie diet because I'm a 'big lady' and my baby is going to grow too big!the thing is I normally don't eat junk food, except french fries once a week! She just assumed I did because I'm fat. :( My fundal height is 34 right now, and that could be simply because I took the 1 hour test and the three hour test in the time between my appointments. The baby got more sugar in 5 minutes than it normally gets in days. 


Ugh. Anyway, all my other labs came back AWESOME, except for my thyroid. My blood pressure has gone up a little but its not at a level that is worrying. I actually lost two pounds, but I know its because I've started walking again since my ankle isn't excruciatingly painful anymore.

I hope your showers all go awesome ladies!


----------



## KendraNoell

pnf85 said:


> The diaper raffle sounds awesome! I might have tO do that.. :) well I'm about to head to the gym and attempt the elliptical after about 3 mos of not goin to the gym at all.. 6 mos preggo.. Wish me luck ladies !! Lmbo

Please be careful with the gym thing. You're really not supposed to work out hard especially since you're almost 3rd trimester... as far as I am aware you're only supposed to be doing light cardio. I dunno about you but the elliptical for me is not light cardio! Just make sure you're in tune with your body because you will tire out a lot faster than you expected and you shouldn't push yourself. I just worry because some people are so concerned with staying fit that they don't understand that their bodies are a 180-degree change from what they're used to.


----------



## CaliGinger

KendraNoell said:


> pnf85 said:
> 
> 
> The diaper raffle sounds awesome! I might have tO do that.. :) well I'm about to head to the gym and attempt the elliptical after about 3 mos of not goin to the gym at all.. 6 mos preggo.. Wish me luck ladies !! Lmbo
> 
> Please be careful with the gym thing. You're really not supposed to work out hard especially since you're almost 3rd trimester... as far as I am aware you're only supposed to be doing light cardio. I dunno about you but the elliptical for me is not light cardio! Just make sure you're in tune with your body because you will tire out a lot faster than you expected and you shouldn't push yourself. I just worry because some people are so concerned with staying fit that they don't understand that their bodies are a 180-degree change from what they're used to.Click to expand...

There's not a restriction on exercise at all with the caveat that you continue the level of activity you always have had. Jumping on the elliptical after 3 months of doing nothing can be dangerous.


----------



## pnf85

Oh definitely. Thanks for the info ladies, I know I didn't explain myself well, my body is very used to working out. And the elliptical was always my go to machine. I use to do an hr or more almost everyday. After I got pregnant I sorta stopped but I do get walking in everyday. 30-50 mins plus just the normal walking an runnin around I do. I wanted to go back to the gym and with my level of activity before my dr told me to go for it. I only rode for about 15 mins today. I'm not going to push myself or do anything to hurt babyboy. Just want to make sure I stay active! :)


----------



## KEslinger

Baby shower was great, although the stuff we still need is almost overwhelming. 
If I buy stuff for pumping then I end up not having money for nursing bras. =\ If I buy the nursing bras I don't have stuff to store milk in, etc. Yikes. I'm so glad OH is getting more hours now, hopefully we'll be able to balance things a bit. I have 4 weeks of work left and after that money is going to be TIGHT! haha, gotta love the benefits, but, at least I get some. We did get a bunch of stuff... very thankful for all of it.


----------



## KendraNoell

Right I understand if you've been working out a lot its fine but like she had said it had been 3 months. That's a big break. Just saying, sorry.


----------



## KEslinger

@Kendra, I'm so jealous you're only like a week away from being full term!


----------



## KendraNoell

Haha it comes with a price


----------



## KEslinger

LOL, I love feeling her and everything but I can't wait for her to be here. I wouldn't be surprised if she comes a week or two early. 



On a different note..
What does everyone still need for their LO?

We need a swing, playpen, and pumping/nursing supplies. As well as little stuff that's not a big deal to swing by the store and get. Unforunately we're down to about 300 left to spend. Thinking we're going to get the swing today and some stuff from target for pumping/nursing. I need milk storage bags and some bottles to pump into. Then next paycheck get the playpen. We'll see. ;) I know there are a few packs of diapers I want to trade in for a different type.

I don't like Baby Dry/Snug & Dry... so going to trade the baby dry size 2 for swaddlers size 2, and the snug & Dry size 1 for little snugglers... we have pampers swaddlers, huggies little movers, huggies little snugglers, luvs, target brand and parents choice lol


----------



## KendraNoell

I got my swing at target for a killer deal! 

All I need is breast pump stuff. The other stuff can wait til he's a bit older.


----------



## KEslinger

Sweet. My mom just let me know that the pump has about 6 bottles and caps in it, which should be fine for now. I'm going to get a couple of larger size bottles depending on what's in there and some storage bags. 

The swing we're getting from Babies R Us 'cause we have a fantastic coupon for there. I guess we don't "need" that much, but there's some stuff that would be great to have that we don't have yet. In time. We've got 8 weeks til she's due but it feels like crunch time. LOL


----------



## CaliGinger

All I have is a few onsies, socks, and a breast pump. I got the aveda double pump. My step mom has a bassinet I'm not supposed to know about, so there's that. We have to pay off our midwife bill at 36 weeks, and I'm STILL waiting for my fsa disbursement. Its about $3000. If we get that in time we'll only owe $2000 which we can do. Otherwise it'll be $5000 and we're going to have to borrow some cash. I'm hoping that we get cash for our baby shower-my in laws gave us $500 for our wedding and my dad gave us $1000 so it would really help. We're down to eating a lot of pasta right now. Once we pass 36 asks we'll focus on getting more stuff for the baby. We're cloth diapering too so no diaper raffle for us, but I've been entering diaper contests like mad.


----------



## CaliGinger

KendraNoell said:


> Right I understand if you've been working out a lot its fine but like she had said it had been 3 months. That's a big break. Just saying, sorry.

I completely agree with you, sorry if I worded it wrong!


----------



## KendraNoell

Eek, 1 centimeter dialated at my appointment today :)


----------



## Rosered52

KendraNoell said:


> Eek, 1 centimeter dialated at my appointment today :)

So exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## SaucySac38

Very exciting Kendra!!! Come on baby!


----------



## Marisa08

Anyone else diabetic? I had 1/2 of my pancreas removed 12 years ago. So it was inevitable that I would one day I would become diabetic. and it happened 8 years ago when I was pregnant with my first son. Anyway....I got my A1C back and it was 5.7!! I am so excited!!! That is the lowest I have ever had. I do take insulin which helps a lot, but I have never had my number this low :) So excited!


----------



## Rosered52

Marisa08 said:


> Anyone else diabetic? I had 1/2 of my pancreas removed 12 years ago. So it was inevitable that I would one day I would become diabetic. and it happened 8 years ago when I was pregnant with my first son. Anyway....I got my A1C back and it was 5.7!! I am so excited!!! That is the lowest I have ever had. I do take insulin which helps a lot, but I have never had my number this low :) So excited!

Sweet, congratulations!!! I'm diabetic, type 2, diagnosed 12 years ago. I'm under the best control of my life, too, it's so nice to see good numbers! My last A1C in March was 5.5, I was so proud! :D


----------



## CaliGinger

Yay Kendra! I'm so excited for you. 

Anyone else feel like the baby causing an earthquake in there? These kicks and stretches and rolls are insane!


----------



## KendraNoell

Yes ugh its crazy!


----------



## lillichloe

Thought I'd share my first preggo picture though I look more like I'm just getting fatter. I am actually down 13 lbs due to morining sickness. Heres me at 14+1
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpeg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## KEslinger

Had my 32/33 week check-up today. Everything is going great. She had trouble feeling the top of my uterus but wasn't concerned at all. We got a nice strong heartbeat - I let her know she's been mostly on my right side and sure enough, that's where she was. My doctor said "Mom knows best!" She also told me that I'm making pregnancy look easy. Hah. Not quite. LOL My blood pressure is still doing well and I got my TDAP boostered today. I have a growth scan in 2 weeks and they'll check my blood pressure then, too. My next appointment is in 3 weeks. After that I go every 2 weeks. Unfortunately 2 days before my due date is my last scheduled appointment and it's with a different doctor (the other one that I like)... but that's fine. I gained like 3 pounds since my last appointment (which is just shy of 3 weeks ago)... my doctor is happy with the gain. 

We discussed pain management and hospital stuff. She said that because of my blood pressure issues in the past the will most likely have me hooked up to monitors and then further discussed epidural, possibility of c-section in certain circumstances, fetal monitoring etc. 

I've had a few braxton hicks a day, nothing consistent. Baby is still super low and presumably head-down. Last night I had a REALLY bad backache, I was trying to use the heating pad and it wasn't working because I couldn't lay on my back and be comfortable. So, I tried sitting up and having it behind me, that didn't work. I ended up getting frustrated from the pain and inability to get comfortable. OH asked if I wanted him to hold it there, I said no. He reached over and put some pressure on my lower back and that felt good. I ended up laying on my side and he held the heating pad on there with pressure and it felt amazing. I'm glad he didn't get frustrated with me and give up on it. 

We started our child-birth prep class on Monday night, last night we had our newborn care class. For those of you who don't know, after breastfeeding is established they actually recommend using a pacifier after the baby is 1 month old for naps/sleeping, it helps prevent SIDS. Our childbirth prep classes continue every monday through the middle of May and we have a breastfeeding class to take, too. At our first child-birth class we learned some relaxation techniques, one was a meditation type thing and the other was a massage. We ended the class with that which was awesome. I have some reading to do for the class but I have until Monday to do it. We're supposed to practice a relaxation technique every night. 

My dad is buying our travel system for us, and we're still waiting on the mattress from his sister. I can't wait to set her bed up all the way. One of my coworkers got us a gift, too. It's a bouncy chair, zoo themed, super cute. We also got an ultimate crib sheet, and the snug-a-bunny swing, a changing pad and changing pad cover the other night. We still plan on getting a play pen of sorts in the next couple of weeks. Still a few things I'd love to get but we're getting there. We also returned the diapers we didn't want to try and got ones we'd like, returned the cracked tub for a new one... and I bought a pack of resuable breast pads, disposable ones, nipple cream, and breast milk storage bags... oh, and a pack of milk bibs. 

Next thing I need to get are some nursing bras. =)

I keep feeling like I have all this time to stretch stuff out and buy it, but then I think about it... I'm full term in about 4 weeks. Due in just under 7. Yikes. not that much time at all. 

We were thinking about moving into a different 1 bedroom apartment here, they were going to accomodate us greatly but I really can't see moving and cleaning everything at 36+ weeks pregnant. It was just going to be more convenient living on the first floor not having to go up all those stairs. But, we're good where we're at. We also have an extra cat that can't be seen on the 2nd floor.


----------



## KEslinger

lillichloe said:


> Thought I'd share my first preggo picture though I look more like I'm just getting fatter. I am actually down 13 lbs due to morining sickness. Heres me at 14+1

You look great!


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Yay Kendra! I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Anyone else feel like the baby causing an earthquake in there? These kicks and stretches and rolls are insane!


Haha, I describe it like that often. I can't wait until she's here. <3


----------



## KendraNoell

The only nursing bra I have found that I actually like I got on the motherhood website. I have gotten ones from walmart and target now and both of them fit weird :(


----------



## pnf85

hey gals.. well, i need someone to talk to and i know i havent always talked much on here at all.. but im having a hard time and need some who can kind of relate to me, im sorry to bother but im almost in tears. and its kind of pathetic of me i think to feel this way, like i shouldnt but im not sure how to be better at excepting it .. and of course its dealing with my weight. unfortuatley i dont know exactaly how much i gained but i have a rough estimate, i think i started off about 190(ish?). (i had a gain before pregnancy but not sure exactaly how much) (used to weight over 300 a few yrs ago. got down to 177-182 was my norm after.) now im almost 25 wks and my weight is between 210-215 some days! this month i was even really being careful making sure to get my walking in everyday, i dont drink cokes or eat a bunch of junk, every now & then of course ill give in and have something tempting but not an everyday thing. i eat pretty healthy most the time, but still.. i said in a post i KNOW its different for everyone, i know there will be some that ate the same and gained 15 lbs and one who gained 40-- it just depends on your bodies, genetics, etc. and you would think something would click inside my head but its still tough. im scared im gaining too fast, too much, i mean my weight jumped up 5 lbs in a month! my BP isnt high, i feel like i am retaining water since when i wear my ankle socks they leave lil indentions around my ankle, which have been doin that since i was hardly 12 weeks. but i dont have any other symtomps that would maybe be pre-e .. i am gonna have my doc check my thyroid b/c i know pregnancy can throw that out of wack. but, i guess im just having a pity on myself, and thanks for reading this if you did.. yall are such a supportive group. just having a hard time coping, i know yall have did good on your weight with things ive read and im jealous! what are you doin? any input, advice would be GREATLY appriciated.. thanks again for reading


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pnf, I don't have advice but I too am curious as I feel like a whale. I am bigger than you to start which means I shouldn't really be gaining bit I so am!! I'm only 16 weeks and I feel huge... My avatar was taken on Wednesday!


----------



## lillichloe

I know its hard. :hugs: try not to focus on the number. Pregnancy is not a time to worry about that. Do what you can to a healthy momma and grow a healthy baby. I know how hard it is. I am petrified of getting heavier, but I know that I will. I know you know all these things too. I guess I really don't have any advise just wanted to let you know you are not alone.


----------



## KEslinger

First of all... :hugs:
Now, on to the nitty gritty. They recommend ranges for us to gain because they want to keep the weight gain down to try and keep risks down. It's true that at a higher weight we are at increased chances of risks, but, in every pregnancy, big and small there are many risks. Unforunately that's part of being pregnant. As is gaining weight. For whatever reason I lost weight at first. It's true that pregnancy can mess with your metabolism either slowing it or increasing it. I totally understand your frustration about seeing that number climb on the scale. When I started out (at my LMP) I was 286 pounds, heavier than I've ever been. I'm terrified of seeing 300 before I finish out this pregnancy. Then, in the first trimester without morning sickness I lost 10 pounds. Now, I'm back up to 286 at home, or 289 on the scale at the doctor (damn clothes!). I gained about 3 pounds in 3 weeks. It's recommended when you're as big as I am to gain only half a pound per week. My doctor hasn't said ANYTHING about my weight... except for the comment that I must be watching what I eat really well. (why, yes I do. I see it in my hand, watch it go to my mouth, and then watch it add up on the scale. hah). Honestly, though. Don't worry too much about it. Everyone's body reacts differently to pregnancy. Remember to eat healthy. About the swelling, as long as it's mild it's not a big deal, just watch it. If it gets worse let your doctor know. Being too active can also cause swelling. I've been working at the front desk for 3 weeks and then had to do a shift in the pharmacy yesterday (which involved standing/walking 10 hours). I didn't have excessive swelling but I did have some swelling around my ankles. My doctor said as soon as you get home, put your feet up. Not just on the ottoman but elevated above your heart. If the swelling goes down, great. If not let them know. Pregnancy is both a beautiful and terrifying experience. Do realize that a gain of 1 pound per week is "normal" in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters. Do they want you to gain all that much? When you're bigger, most likely not, but sometimes it's inevitable. Just know that it's normal. And, if you gain in a healthy way, it's also a lot easier to lose it. There's another girl who was about 160 when she started... she gained 40-50 pounds during her pregnancy... and after giving birth (she didn't have a number) but picture showed that everything went right back to normal. Relax a little. As long as everything else is going great, you're fine! Other girls on here have gained more as well, nothing to worry about. If you have more worries or it just doesn't let up on you check in with your doctor. They'll probably have you talk to someone about nutrition, but you sound fine to me. And, I would totally love to be at your weight! LOL. I can't wait until this baby is out so I can start losing weight.


----------



## pnf85

thank yall for your response, i appriciate it! i am going to ask my DR a few questions weds when i go in (also its for my gestational diabetes test..oh what fun.) have him check a few things for me, i know last month my weight did this too, it jumped up to 216, then a few days later at the DRs office it was 211 (which was 210 on my home scales) and now this morning jumped up again to 216, about 3wks later SO i want to figure out something, or just come to the realization that my body is totally wonky and i will never know what to expect from it! til then.. bad part is im flying home for 10 days and i will have my momma & daddys southern home cooking and a babyshower (hello CAKE!) and i cant imagine how much weight i might pack on :( im trying to be healthy but i figured what the heck when i go down there i was going to embrace the pregnancy (lol) and was going to try to be as reasonable as possible with the eating, but get the comfort food i havent had in awhile ... ahh temptations.. SUCK! THEN i weighed myself this morning and wanted to crawl in a hole and cry,cry,cry..


----------



## CaliGinger

Remember also that the conditions in your womb set the baby for life. Many studies have shown that if you restrict calories while pregnant in an effort to stall weight gain you essentially 'set' your child's metabolisim in starvation mode. If you eat healthily you set it to function normally. Just remember wholesome foods and water, plus evrything else in moderation. Don't feel guilty about that slice of cake, just make it a small one after you've eaten your other food. 

It's so difficult to gain weight when your whole life has been an effort to lose, but I think of those extra pounds helping to support my baby and it lessens the sting.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Remember also that the conditions in your womb set the baby for life. Many studies have shown that if you restrict calories while pregnant in an effort to stall weight gain you essentially 'set' your child's metabolisim in starvation mode. If you eat healthily you set it to function normally. Just remember wholesome foods and water, plus evrything else in moderation. Don't feel guilty about that slice of cake, just make it a small one after you've eaten your other food.
> 
> It's so difficult to gain weight when your whole life has been an effort to lose, but I think of those extra pounds helping to support my baby and it lessens the sting.

very well worded


----------



## HarrietO

I got down to 213 last summer. It was the smallest I have been in at least 10 years, down from an all time high of somewhere over 320 (I stopped weighing then, I just couldn't face it. Probably went to 350 if I'm being honest). I was SO excited! Then I had a miscarriage in August, and I gained 20 lbs in about a month. I got pregnant again in October and have put on another 20 lbs almost. Actually, I lost about 10 lbs in the beginning, but gained it back plus 20! :cry: So now I sit here, weighed 248 yesterday when I went to my appt. When I saw the number on the scale the first thought I had was of last summer when I saw that 213 on the scale. I was sad for a min. Then a few min. later I was laying in the dark looking at this beautiful little girl in her 4d glory and I realized that if I gain more than I want (which I already have) then it is still worth it. I am trying hard to control it because I am a type II diabetic, and it just isn't good for either of us for me to gain too much, but I will lose the weight when she gets here, and she is def. worth the trouble! :cloud9:


----------



## KendraNoell

At this point you're already pregnant, and since they are so different from one another there is no telling how much weight you will gain by the end. With that said, your doctor will tell you if your weight is concerning. I started out my pregnancy at 242. That is within 10 lbs of the highest I've ever been. I am currently 262, so a 20 lb gain, and my doctor has never said anything about my weight. If your doctor isn't saying anything its probably a good thing. And don't worry about the weight fluctuation, preggos retain a LOT of water, I have fluctuated 7 lbs in a day before.


----------



## Marisa08

I have also fluctuated 5 lbs in a day! Try not to worry about it to much. If you are eating right and still gaining there isn't much you can do. Now if you are eating bad and gaining you know what the problem is. Try and relax and enjoy being pregnant! :)


----------



## bluecathy1978

I am 33, just found out I am pregnant (yay!!) and when I weighed myself last week I was just shy of 19st! I have put on about a stone since christmas as I lost a baby at christmas and I was comfort eating! I am just hoping that my bean is sticky xx


----------



## KEslinger

bluecathy1978 said:


> I am 33, just found out I am pregnant (yay!!) and when I weighed myself last week I was just shy of 19st! I have put on about a stone since christmas as I lost a baby at christmas and I was comfort eating! I am just hoping that my bean is sticky xx

Welcome, and congrats on the BFP!


----------



## KEslinger

Hey Ladies! How is everyone doing? 

For some reason I had a bunch of Braxton Hicks yesterday in clusters... Some at work and some at my childbirth prep class. OH can tell when they happen and he says that it scares him. LOL I tend to put my hand on my belly, my face changes for the contraction and then it goes away. They're not painful but some of them put a lot more pressure in my belly not just tension. 

I'm not sure how I feel about our Childbirth Prep class. So far we've been in about 5 hours (2 out of 5 classes), and really haven't learned too much. There's a breathing method that I like, the other 2 would probably have me passed out, they were much lighter faster breaths. We learned some counter-pressure last night but OH had already been doing that to my back on nights that it's "out". It sucked, practicing that in class and the right side of my lower back was killing me anytime he touched it. We learned the "rain" massage technique last week. All of the terms and anatomy and what not are relatively easy to already know with the internet and other resources. Next week we're supposed to learn more "floor exercises"... we'll see. There's a lot of meditative stuff that doesn't seem to work on me, but, I know the class is for EVERYONE not just me. I already know how to use the exercise/birthing ball to move the baby down and for relaxation. She showed us that last night. I think because the classes are so late at night and on a Monday after work is part of the reason I'm not digging it much. OH and I know how to center eachother so I'm hoping a few other skills will be taught before the end of the class. I should read all of the stuff today and figure out what we'll be doing. Haha

After talking to my doctor and going over my situation she strongly recommended an epidural. We went over how my hospital stay will most likely go, and fetal monitoring etc. 

OH wants me to relax today but there are things to be done! lol It's like mini-nesting going on. 

And, I know my due date is June 8th, but for some reason I keep saying June 6th. Weird.


----------



## Marisa08

KEslinger...you should relax :) But I can't relax when I know I have things to do. My husband says I nest through my whole pregnancy. He is right, I do :)


----------



## HarrietO

I WISH my nesting would kick in. Or rather I wish an energy burst that would allow me to properly nest would kick in. I have had absolutely no energy for weeks and weeks. It doesn't help that I have had the most horrible heartburn every night and baby girl likes to have dance raves and jujitsu exhibitions at 1am. My house is slowly falling apart. My OH works super long hours and then comes home and helps me clean. Makes me feel terrible.


----------



## lillichloe

I have been having loads of baby dreams. The most recurring is a dream that the baby has flipper arms and legs and sometimes also had razor like teeth as a result of me taking unisom for morning sickness. The other most frequent dream is twins. Which wouldn't be bad the idea just scares me. I think I need to ask my doctor to bring in the ultra sound machine and show me all is well at my next appt.


----------



## Marisa08

lillichloe said:


> I have been having loads of baby dreams. The most recurring is a dream that the baby has flipper arms and legs and sometimes also had razor like teeth as a result of me taking unisom for morning sickness. The other most frequent dream is twins. Which wouldn't be bad the idea just scares me. I think I need to ask my doctor to bring in the ultra sound machine and show me all is well at my next appt.

With my first son I had a dream I gave birth to a kitten :haha:


----------



## lillichloe

A kitten sounds much nicer than a mutant baby. I must be nuts.


----------



## KEslinger

I wish I had the energy to keep up with the "nesting" instincts. blah. I start to do stuff and then have to sit down and chill for a few. 

We're getting rid of a lot of stuff, so, I feel like I'm moving crap from one room to another. I need to get OH to take stuff to the dumpster tonight or tomorrow while I'm at work. Can't stand the clutter. Though, I think we're supposed to go to his mom's after work tomorrow for his birthday. I don't even know. LOL.

We have 6 weeks left and I want everything done by the time I go on maternity leave in 2 weeks. EVERYTHING. Aside from washing of the clothes/bedding, I'll so that as soon as I start my leave. I need to pack bags and ah! I'm running out of time!


----------



## CaliGinger

Today is our baby shower hosted by my OH's parents and I feel anxiety because its going to be HOT and I will not be outside in the sun no matter who thinks I should. They're also not having cake because they don't eat it. :( is it bad form if I bring cupcakes??? :) 

I've been too tired to clean and my OH is too busy doing other things. I work an 8 1/2 hour day and have an hour commute each way. I'm up at 4:30am, home by 5:30, and in bed by 7:30. I also have to squeeze in an hour of exercise (preferably walking) every day now too-I don't have time to clean. He's up at 2am and off work at 10am. He goes to his parent's house to eat and play with his nephew but is usually home by 1pm. I'd understand if he was sleeping the rest of the day but he's either playing video games orbuilding stuff for his aquarium. I physically can't clean anymore, its too painful to bend and reach and he just doesn't make time. I don't know what to do. I'll start cleaning and he'll tell me to stop but he never picks up where I left off. I think we need a maid. Lol.


----------



## Marisa08

CaliGinger said:


> Today is our baby shower hosted by my OH's parents and I feel anxiety because its going to be HOT and I will not be outside in the sun no matter who thinks I should. They're also not having cake because they don't eat it. :( is it bad form if I bring cupcakes??? :)
> 
> I've been too tired to clean and my OH is too busy doing other things. I work an 8 1/2 hour day and have an hour commute each way. I'm up at 4:30am, home by 5:30, and in bed by 7:30. I also have to squeeze in an hour of exercise (preferably walking) every day now too-I don't have time to clean. He's up at 2am and off work at 10am. He goes to his parent's house to eat and play with his nephew but is usually home by 1pm. I'd understand if he was sleeping the rest of the day but he's either playing video games orbuilding stuff for his aquarium. I physically can't clean anymore, its too painful to bend and reach and he just doesn't make time. I don't know what to do. I'll start cleaning and he'll tell me to stop but he never picks up where I left off. I think we need a maid. Lol.

They don't eat cake?? :nope: I think you definitely need to BYOCC :winkwink: have fun at your shower!


----------



## KendraNoell

You're PREGNANT! And its YOUR shower, YES YES YES you can bring cupcakes and I would! How crazy just because "they" don't eat cake that they wouldn't still provide it at the shower because the shower isn't about them! LOL!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Hi ladies! I"m a 215 lb curvy girl (US 16/18) with a BFP! My lil bean is due January 1, 2013. :happydance: 

How did you tell your husband/partner? We're planning to tell our immediate family on Monday. 

To tell DH, when he came home from work I had both dogs wear a piece of paper on their collars. It said "Mommy's going to be busy January 1. Love dogs and baby". And I made him his favorite waffles. To tell the immediate family, we are all going out for dinner to celebrate DH's birthday (his b-day is today). I'm going to hand him his b-day card and he'll open it up for all to see "I am going to be a daddy". We're only telling immediate family at this point. They are our support system.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Today is our baby shower hosted by my OH's parents and I feel anxiety because its going to be HOT and I will not be outside in the sun no matter who thinks I should. They're also not having cake because they don't eat it. :( is it bad form if I bring cupcakes??? :)
> 
> I've been too tired to clean and my OH is too busy doing other things. I work an 8 1/2 hour day and have an hour commute each way. I'm up at 4:30am, home by 5:30, and in bed by 7:30. I also have to squeeze in an hour of exercise (preferably walking) every day now too-I don't have time to clean. He's up at 2am and off work at 10am. He goes to his parent's house to eat and play with his nephew but is usually home by 1pm. I'd understand if he was sleeping the rest of the day but he's either playing video games orbuilding stuff for his aquarium. I physically can't clean anymore, its too painful to bend and reach and he just doesn't make time. I don't know what to do. I'll start cleaning and he'll tell me to stop but he never picks up where I left off. I think we need a maid. Lol.

I wish I would've seen this earlier. I hope you brought your own cupcakes!

I feel you on the cleaning. I'm getting super anxious about having everything done before the baby comes and preferrably everything set up and ready to go in 2 weeks (when I start my maternity leave!). I get up at 5:45, I'm at work from 8-6, home by 7pm usually, and in bed by 8:30-9 (preferrably). We have our childbirth prep class on Mondays, so we don't get home until about 10. It kills me. I hate not being able to do what I used to do. I have to clean in spurts. I just can't do it anymore. OH always tell me to relax during the day... it's hard to do when there's a boat-load of stuff to get done. He means well and does some, he's stepped up in some areas, but, like you, picking up where I left off often isn't done. My mom has offered to come help, uh no. So has his, and still, uh, no. I've loved being pregnant and, I still love feeling her move. However, I'm quite ready to be full term and have her make her arrival. I think the correct phrasing is "baby eviction"... haha. I have 3 weeks to go until she's full term. 

On a different note. How did your baby shower go?!


----------



## starxdreamer

hi! 

i'm fairly new to bnb. been on here for about a week or so. i found out two weeks ago that i'm pregnant. my first appointment is may 1st. i'm either 7 weeks pregnant tomorrow or 11 weeks pregnant tomorrow, as my last ms was really really light. 

i'm 31. this will be my first biological baby. i'm five four and weigh 298lbs. this is the most i've ever weighed in my life. i have been big for nearly my entire life, except when i lost 160lbs for about 3 years and then gained it all back plus some. and i have high blood pressure.

i have had 4 miscarriages. i'm really nervous that this one will ms as well, but i'm praying every day that i don't. 

my youngest dd, who is 6, is super excited to be a big sister. she keep touching my belly and asking if it will kick. my oldest, dd as well, 14, is not excited at all. and my ds, who is 7, wants a brother, but doesn't want to have to share a room eventually. 

my husband isn't that excited, as he already has 3 children. but i told him on our first date that if he didn't want anymore he should move on to the next girl ;) 

i guess more than anything right now, i just need and want to give support. my mom and dad moved to another state (all of us kids are grown and they wanted to do something new and different for themselves), and all i want is my mom to go to my appointments with me. i am not one to say 'oh boo hoo, whoa is me, poor me' but for some reason these past few days, all i've wanted to do is cry.

so that is me in a nutshell ;)

here's to happy thoughts!


----------



## KendraNoell

welcome new ladies!


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi starxdreamer, I understand about the mom thing. I am pretty independent but I would love it if my mom were a little closer. As it is, we talk everyday just so I can hear her voice. 

Congrats and h&h 9+ months!


----------



## Rosered52

SaucySac38 said:


> Hi starxdreamer, I understand about the mom thing. I am pretty independent but I would love it if my mom were a little closer. As it is, we talk everyday just so I can hear her voice.
> 
> Congrats and h&h 9+ months!

And congrats to you on going strong with your peanut, Saucy!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

For those further along in their pregnancy, what is your favorite clothing to wear? Is there anything you recommend?


----------



## SaucySac38

Thank you RR! I am loving it even when I feel like hell.


----------



## CaliGinger

Welcome to all of the new ladies!!!!

Our baby shower went well. We brought two dozen cookies and 72 mini panda cupcakes...at the end of the party there were 2 cupcakes left. So much for not eating cake! 1/3 of the invired people didn't show so there were enough chairs, except they were the horrible white folding chairs...I was so tired at the end of the night because I could only sit for a few minutes at a time. My OH's mom somehow convinced people we are having a boy (we're team yellow) so almost all of the clothes we got were blue with trucks/bears/I love my daddy, etc. The funniest thing was a onsie that said "little brother"-this is our first baby. Lol. Apparently my OH's extended family thought our nephew was our son since we take care of him so much.

His sister got us a crib and we got the cosleeper I picked out. Everything else was just wonderful too. The stroller we wanted was temporarily out of stock so we got the cash instead from his family. All we need now is the crib matress, bedding, carseat, diaper covers, a pack n play, ergo carrier and perhaps a changing table. I also desperately want a glider chair. If we order diaper service in more than monthly increments we get a discount so I'm trying to see how much in advance we can afford.

I feel much better now that we have some of the stuff for the baby.


----------



## CaliGinger

BabyHopeful2 said:


> For those further along in their pregnancy, what is your favorite clothing to wear? Is there anything you recommend?

I have some tops from old navy that just fit perfectly. I got some from Ross that are comfortable as well. I also have maternity camisoles in black, nude, yellow and blue- they go under everything. For me it's really important to have well fitting clothes if you're already plus size-ill fitting just makes you feel even bigger. I don't mind that my clothes are not going to last wince they're so cheap- I can only wear them for a few months.


----------



## KendraNoell

Old Navy maternity is fantastic. Motherhood maternity is touch and go- some stuff fits better than others but I LOVE their bras. And belly bands are a godsend.


----------



## KEslinger

Love belly bands, hate motherhood belly band though. I loved it at first but after a few gentle washes the whole seam came undone on it. It was super lightweight but still held up pants and held in the belly. If the top part wasn't completely torn to shreds I'd still be wearing it. WAH! I bought some off of ebay, vonna bella, I think. They're nice. Like a thin tank-top type material. Although, the sizing was a bit off. I got XXL, some fit perfect and the others were super snug and gave me bad contractions.

As far as pants go, Motherhood... I had ordered some from JCPenney but had to send them back, they were huge. They don't carry plus size in store here so it was a hassle.

I still need to buy nursing bras... I'm going with Motherhood for underwire and Bravado (sometimes available at lane bryant) for underwire-free.

Shirts, I could never find anything. If it fit over my belly the arms were weird. Some didn't even go over my boobs (discouraging). I tried some from Target. My sister is a little bigger than me, she gave me some shirts (Torrid brand) that were just a size or 2 bigger than what I normally wear and those all fit fine. My regular tshirts that have stretch in them still (amazingly) fit. Underwear still fit. I just pair the shirts with one of my belly bands on most occasions, though lately I've been going without. 

I did order maternity scrub tops, lol, not that that'd help most of you. Cherokee brand with the side stretch panels. Very comfy. 

If you can find them cheap or gently used, go for it. You won't be wearing your maternity clothes for years. My maternity wear consists of the belly bands and maternity pants. Everything else is just regular clothes and still looks good without making me feel like I'm a sausage. 

If OldNavy or Target work for you... GET IT!


----------



## KEslinger

We just need additional odds and ends. Nothing too crazy. I was starting to freak out about things we need and don't have, and the money it takes to buy it all. It's all coming together though.

I do need to get nursing bras and feminine products for post partum. The rest I hope will just come to me. LOL.


----------



## starxdreamer

CaliGinger said:


> Welcome to all of the new ladies!!!!
> 
> Our baby shower went well. We brought two dozen cookies and 72 mini panda cupcakes...at the end of the party there were 2 cupcakes left. So much for not eating cake! 1/3 of the invired people didn't show so there were enough chairs, except they were the horrible white folding chairs...I was so tired at the end of the night because I could only sit for a few minutes at a time. My OH's mom somehow convinced people we are having a boy (we're team yellow) so almost all of the clothes we got were blue with trucks/bears/I love my daddy, etc. The funniest thing was a onsie that said "little brother"-this is our first baby. Lol. Apparently my OH's extended family thought our nephew was our son since we take care of him so much.
> 
> His sister got us a crib and we got the cosleeper I picked out. Everything else was just wonderful too. The stroller we wanted was temporarily out of stock so we got the cash instead from his family. All we need now is the crib matress, bedding, carseat, diaper covers, a pack n play, ergo carrier and perhaps a changing table. I also desperately want a glider chair. If we order diaper service in more than monthly increments we get a discount so I'm trying to see how much in advance we can afford.
> 
> I feel much better now that we have some of the stuff for the baby.


yay! i'm glad it went well! :happydance: cupcakes are always hard to pass up!


----------



## KEslinger

Super excited! Look what we got set up!!!

Because the crib is low profile i had to take the sides of the bedskirt up some so it would show all three colors. <3 it. We also put an ultimate crib sheet over the top (the kind that snaps to the slats with elastic bands) to protect from animal fur, but is also good when baby is here to protect her gorgeous bed set. It came with another sheet too, a light purple, gorgeous. OH picked the butterflies for now.







:happydance:


----------



## KendraNoell

So jealous of your girly bedding... I was at a baby shower on Sat for a mom having a little girl and the clothes just are so dang cute!!!

I ordered my belly bands off ebay. They were like 10 bucks, I bought one XL and one XXL and I find that I fit somewhere in the middle. So, for my jeans that are under belly I wear the tighter one to keep them up over my butt and hike my bump up a little so its not sagging (baby is so low at this point that its pretty brutal). As for the bigger one I generally wear it with clothes that are a tad bit too big still but that I can hike up over my belly.

Old Navy is harder to judge, I ordered XXL's because sometimes reviews have shirts too tight for the size they are. But every XXL I ordered is HUGE. Some of them are so long I had to get hair ties to cinch up the sides so it looks like they're supposed to be that way but I wasn't that happy with them, I wished I could order a size smaller. 

I never looked into Torrid but I heard Macy's also sells maternity clothes. Too late for me now really LOL. Target has some plain v-neck t-shirts and I have gotten 3 different colors right now, they are ones I could wear afterwards as well they should be easy to breast feed with as well.


----------



## CaliGinger

Old navy's shirts are soooooo huge! I wear a medium or a small in their maternity clothes. I bought 6 of the same style because it fit so well, but they're starting to be too short.


----------



## SaucySac38

KEslinger, it is lovely!


----------



## KEslinger

Anyone else just flat out exhausted at this point?! I usually have Tuesdays off but had to work today to even out my schedule (I have appointments on Wednesday and Thursday) - my boss had only scheduled me to work Monday and Saturday and unfortunately I can't pay my bills with 2 days of work. Blah. Today is going to be just as crazy as yesterday, too. Oh well. Another week and a half(ish) of this place.

Also found out that Kaiser won't look in my electronic file to confirm my dates so I have to find that out tomorrow and hope that everything is right. They also told me it's going to take like 10 days to process everything which isn't amusing to me.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

KEslinger said:


> Anyone else just flat out exhausted at this point?! I usually have Tuesdays off but had to work today to even out my schedule (I have appointments on Wednesday and Thursday) - my boss had only scheduled me to work Monday and Saturday and unfortunately I can't pay my bills with 2 days of work. Blah. Today is going to be just as crazy as yesterday, too. Oh well. Another week and a half(ish) of this place.
> 
> Also found out that Kaiser won't look in my electronic file to confirm my dates so I have to find that out tomorrow and hope that everything is right. They also told me it's going to take like 10 days to process everything which isn't amusing to me.

I am really tired at just5 weeks. I thought it would take longer for that symptom. :nope:


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh Kes I am soooooo tired! I was dozing off by like 11 today :(


----------



## KEslinger

34+5 growth scan: Alyssa is head down, completely pressed against my cervix and still sunny-side-up. Her head is perfectly round (I was told good luck pushing her out, most babies heads are more oblong) & she has some hair. Her head and belly measure at 35 weeks even. Her femurs measure at 36+4 (almost 2 weeks further along). Right now she weighs about 5# 10oz, with an adjusted due date of 6/5. Mommys face, daddys height.

We'll find out more about my cervix, her station and what not at my appointment next week. 

They did my blood pressure, urine dipstick and weight today. Everything was perfect and somehow I lost 2 pounds.


----------



## CaliGinger

Great news keslinger! I have no idea about any of those things for us as we havent had an ultrasound since 13 weeks.

We've managed to scrape up enough money to pay our bills. All that's left now is to clean the house and wait. :) the baby has been very active the past few days and I can discern limbs and feet. It feels really strange but I've grown to love it. Its the only part of being pregnant that I enjoy.


----------



## KendraNoell

Ugh, today has been terrible. Having pains alllllllll day long, I am really hoping this much pain leads to something tonight!!!


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Great news keslinger! I have no idea about any of those things for us as we havent had an ultrasound since 13 weeks.
> 
> We've managed to scrape up enough money to pay our bills. All that's left now is to clean the house and wait. :) the baby has been very active the past few days and I can discern limbs and feet. It feels really strange but I've grown to love it. Its the only part of being pregnant that I enjoy.

Unfortunately my check was short. We are barely scraping by... Cable/internet are off again for now. Priorities. My prenatal appointments are free, labs are only $10 if not part of my appointment, and ultrasounds are $10. Not too bad. Labor and delivery will run us $500, they bill you. I got all my SDI/PFL info today and a verification of treatment from my doctor. I can't believe how long it is going to take to process though. 3-4 weeks on top of kaisers 7-10 days. I cant turn it in until the 5th. Lame. My doctor has me on sdi from 5/11 to 7/20... Could be longer if she is late or I have to have a c-section. PFL goes for 6 weeks (til 8/31) then 2 weeks vacation takes me til 9/14. Hopefully we can afford it. I can't wait until she is here. Couple more weeks til full term. :)

On another note, the pack n play shipped to my dads, travel system is on its way... And the glider/ottoman he is picking up this weekend. :)

I am trying to get my boss to give me my vacation up front. Wont know about that until next week. He leaves for China for a month on my first day of disability. this next week will be interesting.


----------



## SaucySac38

So close now for some of you! Very exciting to follow the progress!


----------



## KendraNoell

I hear you about the finances. I quit work on Friday, and I won't have any money coming in, the VA screwed up my husbands monthly stipend and that could take 6-8 weeks to correct, and lastly the notice we got from unemployment today stated that my husbands benefits are now exhausted even though he is supposed to continue to get them while he's in college. So yeah, love knowing we have zero dollars coming in right now.


----------



## KEslinger

Yikes. :( 
it is such a stressful matter anyway, add a new baby to the mix and its so hard to keep your chin up and not be stressed out 24/7.

On a different note... (tmi) we started perineal massage tonight. Owie! I no longer think my area is made to have a baby come out of it. Lol I know it will get easier but still! Haha


----------



## lillichloe

KEslinger said:


> CaliGinger said:
> 
> 
> Great news keslinger! I have no idea about any of those things for us as we havent had an ultrasound since 13 weeks.
> 
> We've managed to scrape up enough money to pay our bills. All that's left now is to clean the house and wait. :) the baby has been very active the past few days and I can discern limbs and feet. It feels really strange but I've grown to love it. Its the only part of being pregnant that I enjoy.
> 
> Unfortunately my check was short. We are barely scraping by... Cable/internet are off again for now. Priorities. My prenatal appointments are free, labs are only $10 if not part of my appointment, and ultrasounds are $10. Not too bad. Labor and delivery will run us $500, they bill you. I got all my SDI/PFL info today and a verification of treatment from my doctor. I can't believe how long it is going to take to process though. 3-4 weeks on top of kaisers 7-10 days. I cant turn it in until the 5th. Lame. My doctor has me on sdi from 5/11 to 7/20... Could be longer if she is late or I have to have a c-section. PFL goes for 6 weeks (til 8/31) then 2 weeks vacation takes me til 9/14. Hopefully we can afford it. I can't wait until she is here. Couple more weeks til full term. :)
> 
> On another note, the pack n play shipped to my dads, travel system is on its way... And the glider/ottoman he is picking up this weekend. :)
> 
> I am trying to get my boss to give me my vacation up front. Wont know about that until next week. He leaves for China for a month on my first day of disability. this next week will be interesting.Click to expand...


You must have good insurance! my prenatal visits labs ultra sounds and hospital stay will cost us $6000 out of pocket.:dohh:


----------



## Marisa08

KendraNoell said:


> Ugh, today has been terrible. Having pains alllllllll day long, I am really hoping this much pain leads to something tonight!!!

That is so exciting! I hope it turns into something for you too! I have never gone into labor :( I was induced with my first and the last two were scheduled csections. I am really praying for a vbac with this one. But in order to have a vbac I would have to go into labor on my own. And if that doesn't happen before 38 weeks it will probably mean another csection for me. They likely won't induce me because of the two previous csections. Very excited for you!


----------



## KendraNoell

Well I went in for my appointment and the Dr said that I wasn't very dilated but cervix was very thin and baby's head very low. He didn't give a dilation measurement but I am assuming it has to mean like a 2 if he wasn't concerned about it. I told him I had been experiencing decreased fetal movement and so he sent me for an NST where at that point the baby was moving around so much that a nurse had to sit there for 20 minutes and hold the monitor down on baby because the Dr wouldn't let me go until we could get 20 minutes of uninterrupted baby heart rate. I felt awful that they had to take the time to do that for me when it was obvious that after I got there baby was perfectly fine. I think it was because baby moved to the other side of my belly during the night so his movements didn't feel the same to me and I automatically thought there was an issue. So now lucky me I get to go back to twice weekly appointments for monitoring until I have him. Hoping this whole full moon thing has some logic to it and that I will have him over the weekend!


----------



## Rosered52

Glad it's nothing, though, Kendra! You were right to be cautious, I'd say.

I have twice weekly NSTs from 32 weeks on! Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Marisa08

Rosered52 said:


> Glad it's nothing, though, Kendra! You were right to be cautious, I'd say.
> 
> I have twice weekly NSTs from 32 weeks on! Not looking forward to that.

I love NST's! I love getting to see baby and listen to the heartbeat twice a week :)


----------



## Rosered52

Alas, I don't get to see the baby at mine. I do get to hear her heartbeat, though, so that is nice. :) It's my own fault for choosing an ob across town.


----------



## KendraNoell

It wears on you when you're working full time and there are other things you could be doing. I was there for like 90 minutes today and it was all my own fault cause I was paranoid. I mean obviously it was the right thing for me to do but still it sucked.


----------



## KEslinger

OMFG. I don't know what happened over night. About 2 hours into my sleep both of my hips and my pelvis were extremely painful (I didn't sleep for beans). My hips are still like that now, it feels like everything is being pushed outward. And, the baby has dropped even more. How is that even possible with her head pushing completely against my cervix?! My bump even looks smaller because it's dropped a significant amount over night.


35 weeks in with 5 weeks to go. 2 'til full term. I have a list of stuff to get done before 5/19 (full term) and I'm hoping she stays in there that long. So much to do. OMG. Help. LOL

I have my doctors appointment next week to check progression, strep B test, etc. I'm a little anxious for it.

I brought my verification of treatment for my boss, not that he needs it, but it'd be nice to have in my file. I don't even have to fill out FMLA stuff because we don't have a formal maternity leave, he just asked me what days I'd be gone (tentatively). Not sure if that's good or bad. 

I'm waiting for the baby to wake up and be more active so I can see if the exercise ball and what not worked to turn her. 

We shall see.


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm at the point where I'm gonna have to take naps during the day to survive, because I can't sleep through the night anymore, my hips hurt too badly :( and pelvis. My Dr said yesterday, you must be having a lot of pain and pressure aren't you? Um, YES, thank you for reminding me.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I hope everyone is doing a little better this week. :hugs:

I hate this waiting game to get my first apt and scan. :nope:

I'm also getting excited/nervous that I'm starting a new job in June. It is a temporary learning experience that spans June - August. I'm a little nervous about having to share that I am pregnant. My current boss advised me not to tell them. But I do research, so I am a little nervous that I need to tell them for safety reasons. I guess there is an unwritten rule of don't ask, don't tell.... :wacko:


----------



## KendraNoell

I had my baby boy on Cinco de Mayo, here is my birth story on my pregnancy journal :)


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/741088-first-pregnancy-33.html#post17807549


----------



## Rosered52

AWESOME, congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

KendraNoell said:


> I had my baby boy on Cinco de Mayo, here is my birth story on my pregnancy journal :)
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/741088-first-pregnancy-33.html#post17807549

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Conratulations KendraNoell

Can I ask you ladies, as this is a plus size group, when did your bumps become hard? I'm loads bigger than I was to start with but bump still feels completely flabby cant wait for it to harden or take more shape xx


----------



## Ljayne

Mines started to go a lot harder in last week or so, n when laid down been solid for a few weeks lol. still soft bit at the bottom but think thats left over baby tum from my lovely daughter I never shifted! x


----------



## SaucySac38

Kendra!!!! Woot!! So exciting. Congratulations.

I am no help on the bump question. At 10 weeks, I am still more bloat than baby or at least that is how it appears to me.


----------



## Marisa08

Congrats Kendra!!! He is so handsome! Hope he is letting you sleep....at least a little!! :)


----------



## Rosered52

Mrs.B. said:


> Conratulations KendraNoell
> 
> Can I ask you ladies, as this is a plus size group, when did your bumps become hard? I'm loads bigger than I was to start with but bump still feels completely flabby cant wait for it to harden or take more shape xx

Mine got noticeably harder around 24 weeks. I love it! Still plenty of flab on me at the sides and below the waist, but it's consistently harder above, and I can tell my own fundal heigh now by feeling the top of my uterus.


----------



## KendraNoell

Mine started to get harder around 23-24 weeks. 

Thanks everyone for the well-wishes :)


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats on the birth of your son Kendra !! So very exciting.


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Kendra, he's gorgeous (but I'm sure I don't have to tell you that :) )

I'm glad you asked the question MrsB. I'm 5 days behind you and whilst the bottom of my belly is getting harder, everything is getting pushed up so my top belly just sticks out and I think I now look really fat instead of just quite fat :blush: OH insists it looks like a bump but I'm not convinced!


----------



## JCh

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I hope everyone is doing a little better this week. :hugs:
> 
> I hate this waiting game to get my first apt and scan. :nope:
> 
> I'm also getting excited/nervous that I'm starting a new job in June. It is a temporary learning experience that spans June - August. I'm a little nervous about having to share that I am pregnant. My current boss advised me not to tell them. But I do research, so I am a little nervous that I need to tell them for safety reasons. I guess there is an unwritten rule of don't ask, don't tell.... :wacko:

Hope this group is still going. I only found out a week ago, typically wear a size 16 - although that will change in the next while....
This is #1 for DH and I.
Good to see the great outcomes for you all!
Is it me or do all the preggo books say that if you're overweight you're doomed (pretty much) Nice to see that's not exactly the case :)


----------



## KendraNoell

No way! I don't know what stuff you've been looking at but everything I have read just says basically the more overweight you are the more you need to monitor what you're gaining because you shouldn't gain as much.


Word of hope to those of you wondering how long it will take you to lose the weight... I gained only 15 lbs up until the last couple weeks of my pregnancy when I started to retain water and I shot up another 10-12 lbs. It has only been 6 days since my son was born and I am down 22 lbs. Only 7 of it is baby so 15 is a combo of water and placenta/afterbirth/etc. I am very pleased!


----------



## Mrs.B.

KendraNoell said:


> No way! I don't know what stuff you've been looking at but everything I have read just says basically the more overweight you are the more you need to monitor what you're gaining because you shouldn't gain as much.
> 
> 
> Word of hope to those of you wondering how long it will take you to lose the weight... I gained only 15 lbs up until the last couple weeks of my pregnancy when I started to retain water and I shot up another 10-12 lbs. It has only been 6 days since my son was born and I am down 22 lbs. Only 7 of it is baby so 15 is a combo of water and placenta/afterbirth/etc. I am very pleased!

Wow! Nice weight loss! Hope everything is going well x


----------



## Ljayne

Ive lost two stone with this pregnancy, who knew that be only the only time in my life I managed too loose weight! lol x


----------



## Marisa08

KendraNoell said:


> No way! I don't know what stuff you've been looking at but everything I have read just says basically the more overweight you are the more you need to monitor what you're gaining because you shouldn't gain as much.
> 
> 
> Word of hope to those of you wondering how long it will take you to lose the weight... I gained only 15 lbs up until the last couple weeks of my pregnancy when I started to retain water and I shot up another 10-12 lbs. It has only been 6 days since my son was born and I am down 22 lbs. Only 7 of it is baby so 15 is a combo of water and placenta/afterbirth/etc. I am very pleased!

I am the same way after childbirth. My last son I gaind...ready....60 lbs! :blush: I know not good. But I was down 40 lbs by the 3 week mark. So far this pregnancy I have gained 20 lbs so I am hoping that at the most I gain 10 more lbs in the next 8 weeks. Thinking I will drop the weight fairly fast. Breastfeeding also helps...alot!


----------



## KEslinger

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Finances are very tight so we're down internet and cable. =\ Oh well. 

On to other things, did my 36 week check up. My blood pressure was high (but I was talking while it was getting done, too) so they're setting me up with a monitor for at home. And, I have blood in my urine but no infection... the blood has been there the last few times (microscopic, you can't see it) SO, if that doesn't go away I have to see a urologist after the baby is born. I started my maternity leave today... still trying to finish stuff up around the house - just tidying up really. We get our carseat this weekend. And, I start my weekly appointments now. I still get a ton of braxton hicks and discharge is picking up some. Can't wait for this baby to get here but I'm hoping that she makes it til at least 38 weeks... we're expecting a 7 1/2 to 8 pound baby if she's full term. 

As far as weight gain goes... I lost more weight again. =\ Not leaking fluid or anything, just lost weight. I wish my metabolism was like this when I'm not pregnant. Now, once again, I'm 1 pound below my prepregnancy weight. I have minimal swelling -- I did take my ring off because my hands swell at night... and I only get swelling in my ankles if I'm doing to much. 

I was told that being overweight doesn't necessarily doom your pregnancy but that you need to be careful of your gain and that you're also at a higher risk of developing certain things during pregnancy. (Gestational Diabetes, High Blood Pressure, Preeclampsia, etc) But, do realize, EVERYONE has these risks. I know a lot of skinny people with high risk pregnancies, too. 

I've got 4 weeks to go, CaliGinger is right behind me by a day! 

Oh, and, HAPPY MOTHERS DAY EVERYONE! I know it's a tad bit early -- but! I had to! 

Left to do: pack my hospital bag (lol, yeah I know), buy nursing bras and slippers. Everything else is set, I hope. My dad and his wife are still buying stuff like crazy. It's kinda nice... new bed pillows? Sign me up! 

I feel like I'm always going to be forgetting something but I know it'll all settle into place. 

I'll try and log on tomorrow -- if I can steal internet again. LOL


----------



## Rosered52

Congrats on making it to your maternity leave! You're so close now. :)


----------



## maisie78

Oh I can't wait to get to my maternity leave :D Not long now, it's so exciting :happydance:

You've done very well with your weight. I have been eating like a horse the last couple of days so might not be keeping that 21lbs off for much longer. I don't mind as long as baby stays healthy but I don't want to even get to pre-pregnancy weight if I can help it. I'll just have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## SaucySac38

Happy mothers day everyone!!!!!

11 weeks today and so happy. 

I am not sure how much weight I will gain. I have had no real appetite for a while which has helped. My midwife is not concerned. She just says eat healthy and, when I have the energy, walk. So, I am trying even though I am to wiped out for anything these days.


----------



## KendraNoell

I started to pump and words of advice- if you're going to pump buy one of those bras that has the cutouts- I have a double pump and you can't do ANYTHING while you're stuck to it if you don't have something to hold the pumps on :(

And make sure you have a way to get the milk out if you are combination feeding formula and breast milk- for example I fed him at noon, used pumped milk at a 3 pm feeding, formula at a 6pm feeding, and by 9pm my boobs were rock hard and my bra was soaked. Not fun!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Interested in peoples gender guesses. 20w Scan a week tomorrow, come and take my poll if you have a few seconds to spare. 13w5d Scan pictures and bump picture included.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...006205-scan-week-tomorrow-gender-guesses.html


----------



## KEslinger

Has anyone packed their hospital bag? I need to do that today.

BTW, I STILL have to buy nursing bras. Haha. I managed to find a good overnight bra at walmart (crazy!) it was like 13 bucks... it's by bestform, it's their "sports bra" type. More supportive than you'd think and pretty comfortable. In the store they had up to a 42DD but they have bigger sizes online. I'm going to go by Motherhood on Wednesday with OH to get 2 more bras that I can wear out and about. There's nothing wrong with this one, really, but the way that it sits would show way too much bra if I don't go out and buy a bunch more clothes. It is super comfortable though... I put it on when I got home yesterday and didn't want to take it off.


----------



## lillichloe

my 20 week ultra sound got moved up from the 30th to the 22nd!!!! Ahhhhh soooo excited I want the week to hurry!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow! How did you get it so early? Mines 21st!


----------



## lillichloe

I had it scheduled for the 30th, I do daycare out of my house and my back up person called today and said she could not watch the kids for me anymore that day so I called my Dr office and that was the only day available for the next month so..... thats what I got my dr said any time after I hit 18wks is ok and Ill be 19+1 that day. I'm so excited now I cant wait to find out if I am having another daughter or a son!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Best of luck!! Hope your little guy / girlie is cooperative :)


----------



## KEslinger

I have to plans, the first plan a)
I plan on EBF while I'm home on maternity leave... however, I'm also going to start pumping once my milk comes in to help build up a supply in the freezer. The other thing is we do have to get her used to a bottle, so after a month, we're going to try having OH feed her a bottle of pumped breastmilk at night. My plan for that at first is going to be to pump in the morning, mid-day and night (if we're not home, I'm not pumping!). Then, when I go back to work the plan is to get up early, pump, nurse her, pump when I get to work (which would only be about 2 hours between but still hopefully get a couple ounces), pump at lunch, nurse her when I get home (pump the 2nd breast), pump before I go to bed, and nurse her during night feedings. On my days off of course I'd be nursing, and also trying to fit in a couple of pumping sessions to let my body know that it needs to make more. That's all a "plan" and can greatly change, but without having it in writing I fear that I'll deviate from it too much and not have the frozen supply I'll need while she's at the sitters. I'm going to try and have her on breastmilk only until I run out of my freezer stash and I don't plan on pumping past 6 months.

or the much more doable plan B)
EBF for the time I'm home which should be until she's 12 weeks old (with those pumping sessions 3 times a day too when we're not out of the house, and dad offering a bottle at night) then when I return to work, nurse only in the morning and night, with just 1 pumping session at lunch at work. On my days off I'd nurse her in the morning and evening. She would be on formula/breast milk the rest of the time. Again, I'd only pump/nurse until she's 6 months old. It is doable, and boobs are forgiving. It's just harder to do that at first when your milk is adjusting to your babies needs. The recommend not doing that kind of weaning until they're about a month old and everything is well established.

I haven't done much today... I did the dishes, yay. And, made a list of stuff to pack for the hospital. LOL OH keeps telling me to take it easy. Okay babe! I shall listen! lol


----------



## KEslinger

Reading that over again. I think Plan B is my best bet. I'd EBF longer if I didn't have to return to work... ;)


----------



## KendraNoell

not to be a debbie downer but pumping is sooooo much harder than it looks!! especially when it seems like they never stop eating!


----------



## KEslinger

Yeah, some peoples bodies don't do well with the pump and others do just fine. I know some exclusive pumpers and some who pump while they work and you have to stick to a schedule or it doesn't work. 

OH doesn't want the baby on formula (my compromise was until 6 months - unless he wanted to nurse her)... I don't want her on formula either but I won't be a stay at home mom able to nurse/pump 24/7. We'll see how it works out. Nothing is set in stone with a baby who calls the shots.


----------



## lillichloe

All this breast feeding talk makes so confused about what I want to do. Breast feeding wasn't successful with my daughter I dried up after 6 wks because of a vaccine I had to get. I do daycare from home now for the lady five years so I will be a 'stay at home' mom but I only taking two wks off from the other kids as long as baby is healthy. So I don't know if I'm going to have long enough to establish Brest feeding before I have other kiddos to also take care of I can't decide if I should even try or not


----------



## KEslinger

I definitely want to give it a go. OH is definitely on the breastfeeding/breastmilk train. He wants her to have breastmilk with little formula for as long as possible. As I said before, 6 months is as long as she gets my girls for. I don't want to be one of those people that breastfeeds forever and ever. And, what about those teeth?! Haha. So, I guess my plan B then is to EBF her until I return to work while pumping 3 times a day, nurse her while I'm home with her until 6 months, but I really can't see pumping more than once while I'm at work. Hopefully I'll have a fantastic supply, LOL.

On the weight front, these last few days I've been packing it on. Not sure if it's the salty food I had or the larger deal of inactivity. I don't like it. LOL. I need to flush it out with water today. I'm not looking swollen or anything so I'm not too worry but good golly. 

I've been waking up with headaches because my allergies are so bad. 

After OH got home yesterday he gave me a "jump start" on what needs to be done. Haha, he's a good helper, I love it. Time for some cereal or something. =)


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm glad you guys have a plan. My OH isn't too keen on the formula feeding but he also isn't the one who has to breast feed so ultimately its my decision. I am getting more into pumping at missed feedings and saving it so that my mom or someone can feed him and I can go run errands or rest. But I am disappointed with the amount of milk I am producing. Even after a missed feeding I only pumped 2 oz and that's not much at all for him being 10 days old and eating as much as he does.


----------



## CaliGinger

We just had our breastfeeding class and our lactician gave us a ton of info. I feel much more prepared. PM me with your email if you'd like me to send it on to you. Kendra I hope it gets better for you!

I've decided to take my maternity leave starting on Monday instead of June 9th like we planned. Its less money, but I am just so tired tired tired. A bunch of people quit unexpectedly and I absolutely cannot take over for them. We've got a few very short weeks (maybe) to get ready and I would like to spend at least some of the time getting myself ready. I'm planning to spend every morning walking on the beach. :)


----------



## SaucySac38

Good for you CaliGinger, take care of your self first. The job will adjust. 

I plan on breastfeeding for about 6 months as well. If it works. If it doesn't we will probably go with goats milk based formula and I have contact already lined up for it. If breastfeeding does work for us I am okay with doing until I return to work next Fall but it will end by then for sure.


----------



## Marisa08

With my first three kids I was never able to get pumping down to a science. Plus lots of BF babies, at around three months, decide they don't want a bottle and they only prefer breast. So sometimes at that point you kind of have to make a choice if you are going to do bottle or breast. Hope you ladies can have the best of both worlds :)


----------



## pnf85

Im hoping to breastfeed! but i know it depends on what my body decides to do, and also baby ..lol. but id like to BF and also pump the first few months .. hope everything works out the way i have it in my head.. :/


----------



## KEslinger

just wanted to update you ladies... i'm staying the night in the hospital...

i came in earlier to get my blood pressure cuff but my BP was super high. they got me an emergency appt with the ob/gyn and they sent me to labor and delivery where i was admitted. my blood work is fine, and blood pressure is back to normal. i have an iv line in but no fluids as everything is going well. i have to stay until tomorrow afternoon when i complete my 24 hour urine test. if my urine test comes up positive the plan is to induce (or if my blood pressure goes back up)... we weren't ready at all. OH had to go home and bring my bag (and finish packing it!), get the babies stuff and also install the car seat. i have to have a couple more nsts while i'm here. if i pass this urine test i go home tomorrow but i will be on strict bedrest until delivery. =\ no fun. super boring here, too. they were very reassuring though... they said fullterm is a period of time, not just 40 weeks, so, if they were to induce when we leave the hospital we'd be taking her with us.


----------



## SaucySac38

Oh wow KeSlinger! I don't know how much you will check in for the next 24 hours but keep us posted.


----------



## KEslinger

BP is still great. It feels so weird, OH and I havent spent a night apart in almost 2 years. :(


----------



## KEslinger

Still no news for ya. BP stayed normal overnight. Couldnt sleep for shit. Apparently OH & my dog were the same way. Woke up with a slight headache (has to do with how I was laying) & sore hips/back/pelvis. I cant wait to go home.


----------



## pnf85

good luck, hoping everything works out and you go home soon!


----------



## KendraNoell

Why wasn't OH allowed with you?!

I had the 24 hour collection thing and ended up being fine. I hope yours goes the same way- I don't understand why you would be on bed rest when you are basically full term though :( I'm sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## KEslinger

He was but I wasnt hooked up to anything for the entire time. We felt it was best thst he go to work for part of the day (we need the money). He came home and took care of the animals, had his phone if anything changed but by then I had been stable for quite awhile. Was basically there for 24 hour urine and a bedrest trial. I got released after my urine was completed, results to follow tomorrow at the appointment. NSTs twice weekly. Someone will call once a day for my blood pressure readings and at home urine dips. If my BP goes back up, or there is protein in the 24 hour they will induce. I have to "take it easy" at home... Bed rest. I will know more tomorrow afternoon... Oh! & I will be 37 weeks, haha.


----------



## SaucySac38

Wow, there is a lot to do for this bed rest assignment. How are you feeling?


----------



## KEslinger

Im good. Exhausted from the hospital stay. So glad to be home. :)


----------



## Rosered52

Oh, dear! Just saw this. I'm glad you're back home now, that sounds like a close call! I guess you'll be even more motivated to get everything squared away in case your bp takes another turn. Hope you've been able to actually rest to day. :flower:


----------



## KEslinger

I will be resttiing A LOT....any loose ends left OH can take care. He wants her here, so do I, but I would like her in there a little longer


----------



## lillichloe

KEsliner- get your rest!! I was induced at 37 weeks with my daughter and things went perfect I was induced because of blood pressure and they thought she was ginormous (she wasnt) I am sure if you have to deliver early all will be well for you too.

I think we have settled on names if its a girl Shelby Emmeline ( emma-lyn) and if its a boy Merton (DH's name) Blake and we will call him Blake. We find out on Tuesday so excited!!!!


----------



## Marisa08

Glad your home Keslinger and able to rest :)


----------



## KEslinger

Thanks for the support ladies. =)
I'm super anxious about my appointment this afternoon. =\
I'm repacking my hospital bag since OH brought it for me while I was there... Needed to rewash the pants and pack some of his stuff in there. That's my "project" for the day. I hope my blood pressure cooperates later... As much as I want to meet my daughter I'm not sure I'm ready for induction, hoping she stays in there for another week or more. I feel so lazy sitting at home doing NOTHING... to top it off still no cable or internet (unless I'm "borrowing" the internet from someone) so it's super boring. I never went and got more nursing bras... now there's really no time to shop being on bedrest... and OH is making up hours at work from what he missed. Normally he'd be off Saturday but he'll be working then instead.


----------



## KEslinger

I'm about to piss myself. I tried calling Kaiser ahead of time to "see if my results are in" (also known as trying to get results before I go in)... I said I wanted to be sure they were in because they weren't sure if they would be on time. They transferred me to a nurse (bad sign) then the nurse says "let me see"... and continues with "if they're abnormal I can't tell you anything about them..." Then she says "yes the results are in... you have a nice appointment, now.." WTF does that mean?!?! Maybe I shouldn't have called. OMG. 'Cause if they were normal then she wouldn't said it was normal riiiight? AH! Update to follow, of course.


----------



## lillichloe

Ahhhhh good luck. That's kinda messed up that they won't tell you.


----------



## Rosered52

KEslinger said:


> I'm about to piss myself. I tried calling Kaiser ahead of time to "see if my results are in" (also known as trying to get results before I go in)... I said I wanted to be sure they were in because they weren't sure if they would be on time. They transferred me to a nurse (bad sign) then the nurse says "let me see"... and continues with "if they're abnormal I can't tell you anything about them..." Then she says "yes the results are in... you have a nice appointment, now.." WTF does that mean?!?! Maybe I shouldn't have called. OMG. 'Cause if they were normal then she wouldn't said it was normal riiiight? AH! Update to follow, of course.

Oh, geeze. :wacko: Well, you're probably there now, hope it's not as bad as you fear. Waiting on results is torture.


----------



## KEslinger

Hey ladies. Sitting nere in the hosp ... Induction it is. Befotre the pitocin I was alreafy 3cm, 75% & @ station -3. Theyre thinking baby tomorrow.


----------



## Rosered52

Wow! That baby's in a hurry! Well, best of luck for a smooth induction, we're rooting for you. :flower: see you on the other side. ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Best of luck!!! x


----------



## SaucySac38

Oh wow! Come on baby Alyssa, be good to your momma and pop on out! So exciting.


----------



## Marisa08

Can't wait to see pics Keslinger!! Good luck!


----------



## lillichloe

good luck keslinger!! Cant wait for pics of your baby girl!!


----------



## KendraNoell

lillichloe said:


> KEsliner- get your rest!! I was induced at 37 weeks with my daughter and things went perfect I was induced because of blood pressure and they thought she was ginormous (she wasnt) I am sure if you have to deliver early all will be well for you too.
> 
> I think we have settled on names if its a girl Shelby Emmeline ( emma-lyn) and if its a boy Merton (DH's name) Blake and we will call him Blake. We find out on Tuesday so excited!!!!

I wanted a girl name as Emmalynn Loraine or Emma Raine :)



KEslinger said:


> I'm about to piss myself. I tried calling Kaiser ahead of time to "see if my results are in" (also known as trying to get results before I go in)... I said I wanted to be sure they were in because they weren't sure if they would be on time. They transferred me to a nurse (bad sign) then the nurse says "let me see"... and continues with "if they're abnormal I can't tell you anything about them..." Then she says "yes the results are in... you have a nice appointment, now.." WTF does that mean?!?! Maybe I shouldn't have called. OMG. 'Cause if they were normal then she wouldn't said it was normal riiiight? AH! Update to follow, of course.

OMG! Baby time!!

My little man is 2 weeks old today! In some ways it feels like each individual day drags on and on, and then altogether it feels like its totally flown!

The Dr's are very pleased with his weight gain- they want the baby to be at birth weight again by 2 weeks old. By 10 days he was 2.5 ounces over birth weight and today at 2 weeks he is 5.5 ounces over birth weight, at 7lbs 1 oz :)

As for me, I tried very hard to breast feed, after a few days it was obvious that I wasn't producing as much as the little guy wanted and he and I would sit up all night being so frustrated with everything. Gradually I was supplementing formula and finally two days ago I pulled the plug on breast feeding. I attribute his awesome weight gain to the formula. Honestly, my theory is if baby is happy and mom is happy, that there is going to do more good for this child than the bond of breastfeeding, especially when it isn't really a bond when both mom and baby are irritable, tired and stressed. My demeanor and attitude has changed a 180 since I went to formula and it allows dad and grandma more freedom to come and help me out when I need a break and we don't have to work our lives around each feeding. 

I'm glad I stopped when I did because I haven't totally ruined the idea of breast feeding. When we try for another I will give it another go. If I would have tried for a few more weeks I could have ended up hating it so much that I wouldn't have given my future children a go at it. Luckily I found a lot of support on BnB for mothers who gave up on breast feeding for whatever reason (I haven't pumped or breast fed in over 24 hours and I'm not even engorged, just a little sore, which means I am really not producing anything at all) and my family supports me 100%. I have had a few snarky people make comments about formula feeding but honestly I gave him my colustrum when he was first born which is the best stuff for him, and when I get really engorged I will manually pump enough to take the pain away and maybe have some stored to give him a breast milk bottle every now and then. But I am happy with my choice.


----------



## CaliGinger

Kendra- you really have to do what's best for you and the baby. 

Keslinger, I'm so happy for you. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I hope she isnt mad I post this but she is probably super busy with her baby girl!

This was from someone on her facebook:

She is here! I am a grandma! Alyssa Lynn Eslinger was born May 19th, 2012 @ 10:41am. 7 pounds 6 ounces, 21 inches long...and 3 weeks early.


----------



## maisie78

Thanks for sharing Kendra, that's fantastic news. Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl Keslinger :happydance:

Kendra, with regards your bf I think you sound like you have done the right thing for both of you. I don't see the point in persisting with something that is making you both miserable. Don't worry about the snarky comments, you know you tried your best and that's all that counts xx


----------



## KEslinger

Alright ladies!
Thanks, Kendra. I didn't have the time of day to update this thing...

Alright... well baby is under the bili lights right now, OH went to feed the animals and I have about 30 minutes left until I go get her to feed her so here it goes!

I went in to my appointment Friday knowing my results from my 24 urine protein, and that they'd most likely be keeping me for the induction. The preeclampsia was proven true and the only thing to prove it was the 24 urine protein. So, at 37 weeks they decided to induce, at that point it's safer to deliver than to continue on with the preeclampsia. I went from my appointment to L&D and they started induction. I was already 2-3cm (depending on the doc) and 75-80% effaced, baby was at a -3 station (someone else later said -1 but that's highly doubtful)... Anyway, they went ahead and started the Pitocin slowly... no big deal and I was already having contractions on my own. The baby didn't like the Pitocin and would have decels after the contractions... we'd back off and then bump it back up when she adjusted. The labor pains that I felt in my abdomen/pelvis were NOTHING. But, I had severe back labor (I don't think those beds help at all!)... so, at about 3 in the morning I asked for an epidural, I wanted to be able to rest knowing that most inductions take 24-48 hours. They went ahead and started the epidural at about 3:15, I think by then I had only dilated to 4cm and effacement was still the same. Right before 3:45 my blood pressure dropped crazy low and they could no longer find the baby on the monitor, her heart rate dropped super low. My nurse called and said she had a decel in room 10 and that she needed assistance... in about 30 seconds there was a swarm of people who said their name and started doing something. In a matter of about 2 minutes they rolled me on to my back (I couldn't move being so numb from the epidural...) broke my water, put in internal monitors and rolled me on to my other side. Scary stuff. OH was kinda in shock, I was too but I think I understood a little bit more of what was going on off the bat. Oh, they put me on oxygen, too. 

After everything got squared away I was able to rest some... 

BTW, if you end up with pre-e and go on magnesium, be prepared to feel like shit. At first it feels like you're flushed or almost burning up (if you've ever had anesthesia and felt that warming feeling before, it's similar to that...) Mind you, I had an epidural and couldn't move much at all... Then I started feeling super nauseated. Right before that I told OH to bring a chair over and sit by me. Next thing you know I'm telling him I'm about to puke and need something "pronto". I made him sit the head of the bed up more because I couldn't move at all (roll over, etc) and needed to barf. Repeatedly. =( I didn't know that I had puked on his arm, he told me later last night. Haha. I thought that was done, but no. It came off and on for a little while and finally went away. I hadn't eaten since 12:30 Friday afternoon so everything I was vomiting was clear liquids (juice, water) and a ton of bile. 

I couldn't really move still but they had me leaning more towards my left at that point... Epidurals work with gravity so if your head is lower it creeps up your body, one side lower, it goes there. If you're sitting, it's your butt, etc. I was waiting for them to come check me so OH could go feed the animals and let the dog out (again, inductions = 24-48 hours)... waiting and waiting for the doctor to come in from a change of shift. I let OH know that when the nurse comes in I wanted to change positions because I was feeling some pressure on my right side and my left was completely numb...

Finally! The doctor!!! So, the doctor goes to check me after asking how I'm feeling ... he said, "uhm, you're ready. I feel the babys head." And, he let the nurse know that there was no lip or anything left of the cervix... He told her to get stuff ready. OH asked him if he should call people now. The doctor said yeah and explained to him that in first time moms it can take up to 3 hours to push, etc. So, OH calls our contact people and lets them know that it'll probably be about 3 hours.

The nurse changes the bed around (it's like a freakin' transformer!) and gets my legs in the stirrups. She asked if I could feel her hands or pressure, I said yeah. She told me we were going to do a couple of practice pushes, she how I push, make sure I know where to push... She put her fingers there and told me to try and push her fingers out with the next contraction. She told me I was a rockstar. She called the doctor and told him to come back right away that we were having a baby... apparently when I did my practice push it actually made the baby crown, the nurse told him that her head was in the palm of her hand. A bunch of people came in and finished setting up rather quicky. We didn't push for one contraction because they were getting stuff ready. Next contraction: 1 push and her head was out, 2 pushes and her shoulders were delivered and out came baby!

I ended up with 1 suture... the nurse asked what she could write aside from "1 suture" He said "I guess you could call it a first degree tear but really, it's just 1 suture". Apparently I'm O+ and baby is B something... so we have a coombs positive baby. At some point in the pregnancy our blood mixed and my body developed antibodies against hers, attacking it. The good news is that her bone marrow/reticulocytes are good. But, it makes her more susceptible to jaundice and what not. Fortunately, her levels are low. Unforunately because she's not a 38+ week baby they decided that they want her under the bili lights. Hopefully her levels come down and she can go home tomorrow. I was in tears, I thought I was being discharged today and that she had to stay... I should be going home tomorrow. Because of the preeclampsia I was given Magnesium and that messed up my liver values some, and my platelet count is a little lower today. They'll redo my bloodwork tomorrow and see what's going on. If mine isn't better then I don't get to go home either. =(

Anyway, Alyssa was born on May 19th, 2012 at 10:41am, 7 pounds 6 ounces and 21 inches long.

So far she's breastfeeding well but falls asleep quickly at the breast because of the jaundice. Best hold for us so far is the football hold, it's a lot more comfortable. I've found myself with more patience than I thought I'd have. We HAVE to do skin to skin or she's not stimulated enough to nurse long enough. The hospital is going to have me start pumping to establish more of a supply because I won't be holding her as often with her in the Well Baby Nursery. They're trying to get us a bigger post partum room when people are discharged so that we can have her in there with us... if not, we just go get her every 2-3 hours to breastfeed and try to flush that bilirubin out. We did approve a supplement of formula if need be to flush it out... formula has more protein in it than colostrum/breastmilk and that really helps bind with the bilirubin. She's had PLENTY of dirty diapers though, pee and poop. She's a pooping machine. 

And, of course, pictures. There's a ton on my facebook page that other people took but I'll show you guys a couple from my phone. =)
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

She's gorgeous!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## pnf85

shes beautiful! congrats and hope yall get to go home soon!


----------



## maisie78

Oh she's so lovely!! Thanks for sharing your birth story. I hope you and Alyssa are doing well today and coming home.


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Keslinger! She is beautiful !


----------



## SaucySac38

Congratulations! Happy birthday Alyssa!

Kendra - you are doing what is best for you. Anyone who says differently needs to take a long walk off a short pier. Breast, bottle or both, what is best is between you and your little one.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you for sharing your story! She is beatiful


----------



## Marisa08

She is adorable!! :)


----------



## Rosered52

What a beauty, huge congratulations to you! Sorry you're both stuck in the hospital, that must be hard. Hoping you guys are home and getting cozy soon.

I am enduringly jealous of your short pushing time, I am so afraid of prolonged pushing! I will use your story as inspiration. :)


----------



## JCh

Congrats, she's adorable!


----------



## lillichloe

Had my scan we are having a girl!!


----------



## JCh

lillichloe said:


> Had my scan we are having a girl!!

CONGRATSSSSSS!!!!! Is that what you thought it would be?


----------



## KendraNoell

lillichloe said:


> Had my scan we are having a girl!!

Yay congrats!


----------



## Marisa08

lillichloe said:


> Had my scan we are having a girl!!

Congrats!! So exciting :)


----------



## lillichloe

JCh said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan we are having a girl!!
> 
> CONGRATSSSSSS!!!!! Is that what you thought it would be?Click to expand...

This is girl number 8 for my dad lol 4 daughters and this one makes 4 granddaughters. I figured it'd be a girl. it seems all the girl cousins in my family have girls and the boys have boys, so far anyways. It's kinda funny.


----------



## Rosered52

Hurray for little girls, congratulations! :)


----------



## CaliGinger

Congrats on your little girls everyone!

Me and baby are still hanging in there-I took maternity leave earlier than planned so I have the rest of the Time before the birth off work. It was getting to be too tiring and stressful to work.


----------



## SaucySac38

Well, little wiggle butt would not stay still so I did not hear the heartbeat. Alas, I'll get over it. I will go back in two weeks or I might just wait until my next scan which is in 6 weeks. I know it is harder to hear with bigger mommas and I have a tilted uterus so 18 weeks may be a better time. Then I will see it and hear it. I don't know, still trying to decide.

My symptoms are easing and I am happy. I know it is a worrying thing but I am over being sea-sick/nauseas all the time. I look forward to just getting round. I am still pretty tired and my appetite is still iffy but my boobs are not as tender and every smell does make me gag. Baby steps!


----------



## KEslinger

Just checking in... Hows everyone doing?

We are good. 2 week check up tomorrow. Major nursing issues so I am pumping and giving bottles of half pumped milk half formula. :( it doesnt matter if I dobt nurse or nurse for ten minutes to an hour, she comes off starving and takes the same amount in a bottle. Heartbreaking. Makes me want to cry everytime.


----------



## maisie78

KEslinger said:


> Just checking in... Hows everyone doing?
> 
> We are good. 2 week check up tomorrow. Major nursing issues so I am pumping and giving bottles of half pumped milk half formula. :( it doesnt matter if I dobt nurse or nurse for ten minutes to an hour, she comes off starving and takes the same amount in a bottle. Heartbreaking. Makes me want to cry everytime.

Glad to hear your both doing well. Sorry the nursing isn't going as well as you would like. Try not to get too down about it, you're doing your best :flower:


----------



## maisie78

I weighed myself this morning and I've put on 4lbs :( I had lost some weight since being pregnant and I was doing so well not putting anything back on and had really hoped I was going to keep weight gain to hardly anything. But I'm just so hungry all the time. I try to be healthy but still end up having junk at some point in the day. I know it's daft, I was always going to put weight back on but at 266lbs I felt heavy enough without adding to it :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Maisie, that still means your doing well, I have put on a stone already, thats my pregnancy allowance used up right there! Ha


----------



## KendraNoell

Kes- I'm sorry BF-ing isn't working out like you wanted... mine didn't either but I am SO much happier formula feeding. It just didn't make me happy or baby happy like I thought it would :( every baby and every mama is different!


----------



## KEslinger

@Kendra, Thanks.
It still makes me want to cry when I think about it a lot. I feel like I let her or myself down. LOL, I can't help it. We've seen the lactation consultant twice and they offered again but I declined. I know what'd happen, they'd watch me breastfeed again and tell me that everything looks perfect. We know that she CAN eat, I think that it may take her longer and she gets frustrated and then gets sleepy. I'm not sure. But, she comes off starving, if I don't have her on the breast or if she's latched for 10 minutes or 1 hour she still takes the same amount in a bottle. Her pediatrician said sometimes the biologics of it just don't work - (low supply, no supply, problems with the baby... something) that made me feel a little bit better. She had problems with the Similac from the hospital so we switched to Enfamil. She's still been super gassy and fussy, we've been using the Enfamil for about 5 days. We just got Enfamil Gentlease, if in a week or so this doesn't help we're going to have to go with a soy-based formula. The doctor said I can continue to add in whatever I pump - unfortunately it's only about an ounce per bottle that I can offer her. So, as she starts eating more her ratio of breastmilk to formula will start to go down. I'll only be able to keep up the pumping until I return to work, and, we'll have to continue renting the hospital pump because both the Avent Isis IQ Duo and the Lactina from WIC don't work on me. Yikes. Right now she takes in 45-60mLs (1 & 1/2 to 2 ounces), which is right on target. We had another appointment today. She's still gaining weight but super slow. Hopefully without trying to breastfeed her weight will start to go up more, and more quickly. We'll see. Other than that I've been a champ with the up all nights... because she hasn't come back up to birth weight we need to continue to wake her every 2 hours for food. She doesn't regularly wake to feed. Last night she started to, so, I turned off my alarms and then woke up almost 5 hours later to a baby that was sound asleep. Now, the alarms are back on. I should be pumping more often than I am. That gets hard when you have a hospital pump and are out and about. I end up pumping every-other-feed-ish. We'll see how long I can keep this up.


----------



## Rosered52

Breast feeding is such an emotional thing, I'm sorry you're struggling. My dear friend was just never able to produce enough for her daughter, and it was so heartbreaking for her. But her daughter is the healthiest, happiet little girl (our goddaughter!), she didn't miss a thing on formula. Be nice to yourselves, ladies! :flower:

I found out a week or so ago that I'm likely to be induced at 38 or 39 weeks due to the risk of a compromised placenta in diabetic moms. The countdown has truly begun--8 weeks left is kind of freaking me out!


----------



## KEslinger

Rosered52 said:


> Breast feeding is such an emotional thing, I'm sorry you're struggling. My dear friend was just never able to produce enough for her daughter, and it was so heartbreaking for her. But her daughter is the healthiest, happiet little girl (our goddaughter!), she didn't miss a thing on formula. Be nice to yourselves, ladies! :flower:
> 
> I found out a week or so ago that I'm likely to be induced at 38 or 39 weeks due to the risk of a compromised placenta in diabetic moms. The countdown has truly begun--8 weeks left is kind of freaking me out!

good luck with your induction. mine didn't take long at all but my cervix was already "favorable"... they said it could take 24-48 hours. 

Breastfeeding is an emotional thing. I never thought I'd be in the position to not produce enough milk, I guess I was hopeful. I know that having PCOS can have a huge impact on your supply but, I dunno, I guess I just didn't want to think about that. Knowing that my baby girl only gained .2 ounces this last week kinda helped me figure this whole thing out. Her health is so much more important than breastfeeding... even though breastfeeding can greatly lend to good health. I just don't make enough for her to thrive off of. (I pump less than half of what she takes in bottles per day. Not good) Even though I've mostly come to terms with it, it still makes me sad. I'm thinking that if my supply doesn't pick up with the fenugreek I'll just finish taking it... I bought a 200 ct bottle so it'll last me for a month... I'll just continue to pump for the month and then stop. I should be seeing an increase here in the next day or so if it's going to work. I guess I should've thought about that before buying the bottle. LOL. Oh well. You live and you learn. I have to continue to wake baby every 2 hours to eat until she reaches her birth weight. The nights can be long and hard but I love every minute of being her mom. OH gets a little frustrated in the middle of the night, he still hasn't adjusted wholly to the up all nights. I can't blame him, he does go to work during the day and comes home tired. He'll let me get a nap in too if we can, he's a good guy. Problem is I need him for naps. LOL. I sleep so much better with him by my side.


----------



## KendraNoell

There is a sticky thread in the formula feeding section about breast feeding guilt, lots of moms with lots of different stories and things that happened how they weren't successful. It really helped me, maybe it will help you too. My situation was similar to yours- probably because of stress, my supply just sucked.


----------



## KendraNoell

And as far as gas goes, I have been using gripe water instead of changing my formula and it seems to help.


----------



## KEslinger

I will have to look for the thread when I can use the internet. I thought gripe water had a minimum age of 1 month?


----------



## Marisa08

What I find crazy that a lot of people say bf is supply and demand. I have successfully bf'd 3 kids. My first son for 19 months, my second son for 12 months and my last son for 16 months. But there were many times I just felt my supply wasn't enough. During those times (usually in the first two months of babies life) I would supplement with some formula. And just when I thought that I was going to have to go to formula only things would turn and my body would seem to keep up a little better. I also found that not having a set schedule (let the baby set the schedule) helped with supply too. It can be frustrating because you often feel like all you do is bf. Ladies don't kick yourself about not bf'ing. Stuff happens and what is important is enjoying your time with baby. I really don't feel like bf'ing this one at all! lol But I know I will for a few months at least :)


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> What I find crazy that a lot of people say bf is supply and demand. I have successfully bf'd 3 kids. My first son for 19 months, my second son for 12 months and my last son for 16 months. But there were many times I just felt my supply wasn't enough. During those times (usually in the first two months of babies life) I would supplement with some formula. And just when I thought that I was going to have to go to formula only things would turn and my body would seem to keep up a little better. I also found that not having a set schedule (let the baby set the schedule) helped with supply too. It can be frustrating because you often feel like all you do is bf. Ladies don't kick yourself about not bf'ing. Stuff happens and what is important is enjoying your time with baby. I really don't feel like bf'ing this one at all! lol But I know I will for a few months at least :)

Yeah, they say it's supply and demand but that's not really how my body works. In the hospital (for 5 days straight) I had to put her to the breast, 10 minutes each side, supplement with pumped milk or formula if we didn't have enough pumped milk, and then pump. I did that every 3 hours and my supply never increased. I'm producing now what I was producing when we left the hospital. She only gained 0.2 pounds in a week, not good. I'm taking Fenugreek, 3 capsules 3 times a day now... in hopes of increasing my supply and I'm still pumping the same amount. The other thing is, she doesn't really have the "demand"... she rarely wakes to eat, we have to wake her. So, we're now back to a schedule, this time every 2 hours, trying to get back to her birth weight. Once she gets back to her birth weight we can let her sleep through the night and what not. The pediatrician we have was pretty reassuring about the biologics of it and how sometimes it just doesn't work. Sometimes I'm fine with that and know that I'll do whatever I can to raise a happy, healthy baby. But, other times it makes me super down. Feeling like I failed her in some way. OH's phone is shut off, but he can receive texts... I text him asking how long I keep this up for. When do I call it quits? I have a big ass bottle of Fenugreek and a ton of storage bags so I guess I take it until it's gone and pump until my bags are gone and then stop. The stress isn't worth it but I do want her to have some milk from me. It's hard to keep up the pumping game, too, when only the hospital grade pump works for me. I can't really take it places and pump while I'm out, so I just pump and extra ounce to ounce and a half when I've been out longer than usual. OH is reassuring. I know the baby will be fine and we'll be on the right track soon, whether it's part me part formula, all formula or what have you, but right now, inside, it just sucks. 

She's swinging in her swing. Content. Perfect as can be. <3 I love her. So much. Time to feed her. It's kinda funny, I have an alarm set to go off at certain times to feed her... when she hears the alarm she starts fussing now. haha


----------



## lillichloe

I went throught the same thing with my daughter she wouldnt wake to eat and we had to set alarms to feed her. I for what ever reaon completely lost my milk at 6wks and had to do formula only. Then two weeks later my milk came back and Lilli had absolutly no interest in it after the formula. I felt like a failure. BUT she is 7 now completly healthy and happy.I find myself wondering if I even want to put myself through it a second time and just formula feed. 
With how far we have come scientificly our babies arent missing anything being on formula. You are a wonderful mother! You are doing everything you can to do right by your child. Try to remember that and give yourself credit for all that you are doing!


----------



## KEslinger

lillichloe said:


> I went throught the same thing with my daughter she wouldnt wake to eat and we had to set alarms to feed her. I for what ever reaon completely lost my milk at 6wks and had to do formula only. Then two weeks later my milk came back and Lilli had absolutly no interest in it after the formula. I felt like a failure. BUT she is 7 now completly healthy and happy.I find myself wondering if I even want to put myself through it a second time and just formula feed.
> With how far we have come scientificly our babies arent missing anything being on formula. You are a wonderful mother! You are doing everything you can to do right by your child. Try to remember that and give yourself credit for all that you are doing!

Thank you!!! I know plenty of moms have been there before. :hugs:


----------



## KendraNoell

The gripe water that I got says its ok for babies 2 weeks and older.


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> The gripe water that I got says its ok for babies 2 weeks and older.

Do you know what brand it is? I'll see if I can find it out here.

Tonight we're going to try and let Alyssa wake up on her own to eat. The other night she went 2 hours, 1 hour, then 4 hours... we're supposed to be waking her to feed her, and "feeding on demand every 2-4 hours" (that sounds kinda dumb to me, if it's on demand it's whenever, right? if it's every 2-4 hours then it's every 2-4 hours. Haha). I'm going to set my alarm for every 4 hours tonight to be sure she gets fed if she doesn't wake up to eat. She was cluster feeding today so hoping that's a good sign of a growth spurt, along with some fussiness but not too much, less gas (!!!), lots of wet diapers. Yay. Her cluster feeding was weird... she usually eats 2 ounces every 2ish hours. She was eating 1 ounce every hour for most of the day... finally got her to take a 2 hour nap and when we woke up she took 2 ounces, then 2 ounces again 2 hours later and here we are now. Time for another feeding. We're starting to make bottles with 3 ounces in them so she has the opportunity to drink more if she wants to... though if she's going to do that we kinda have to slow her down or she'll spit a bunch of it up. Doctor said at this age (and being early) she should be taking in 45-90mls (an ounce and a half to 3 ounces) so being somewhere around 2 is just fine. Hope you all have a great night!!!


----------



## CaliGinger

Hi everyone!! 

I can't believe I'm in single digits...its almost time for us. Well actually its any time for us now! I saw my WIC consultant today and she gave me some grief about my weight-im up to 25lbs gained. Meh. I had also drank about 32 oz of water right before I was weighed, so there's that. All my clothes still fit so I'm not concerned. They gave me some DVDs and booklets and told me I had to come back once the baby has been born, but I'm going to delay a month as that office is full of tiny germy children. 

Anyway, don't feel guilty about not breastfeeding. There's a gazillion people out there who weren't and turned out just fine- you have to do what is best for you and the baby. KEslinger- have you tried mother's milk tea and alfalfa? That's what our consultant recommended to us. You should also see if there's a milk share/bank in your area- many women have too much supply and they donate to a bank that sterilizes the milk and distrutes it at a low cost.


----------



## maisie78

Never heard of a breast milk bank. What a good idea, not for everyone but it's made safe by pasteurising it and if it means baby still gets breast milk :thumbup: My grandmother did a similar thing back in the 50's when my mother was born. Her milk was too rich for my mum and made her sick so she expressed it off and it was used for premie babies to build them up. Obviously formula really wasn't up to much then so having this extra rich breast milk really helped bulk the babies up.


----------



## lovebabyp

hi i'd like to join. 

i just had my first scantoday and i am now due on 30/11/2012

my midwife has scared me tho.. told me as i was a uk 18 i would have serious complications ... bit worried now 

x


----------



## lillichloe

Just because you are bigger doesn't mean you will have complications. Any woman can have complications.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah, don't be scared, whoever you saw was full of crap and trying to scare you into not gaining any weight. 

CaliGinger- that's weird, I gained more than that when I was pregnant and never had the WIC lady or a Dr or anyone say anything different.

Kes- It's actually called Gripe Water, its a natural mixture with fennel and some other stuff in it, I got it at Safeway, they have two flavors, I got the apple one, its funny when he takes it cause he's like, wtf is this? I've been drinking nasty smelling formula all day. LOL


----------



## KEslinger

I'm going to try this one last time... I've tried posting like 3 times but nothing is showing up! =(



CaliGinger said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I can't believe I'm in single digits...its almost time for us. Well actually its any time for us now! I saw my WIC consultant today and she gave me some grief about my weight-im up to 25lbs gained. Meh. I had also drank about 32 oz of water right before I was weighed, so there's that. All my clothes still fit so I'm not concerned. They gave me some DVDs and booklets and told me I had to come back once the baby has been born, but I'm going to delay a month as that office is full of tiny germy children.
> 
> Anyway, don't feel guilty about not breastfeeding. There's a gazillion people out there who weren't and turned out just fine- you have to do what is best for you and the baby. KEslinger- have you tried mother's milk tea and alfalfa? That's what our consultant recommended to us. You should also see if there's a milk share/bank in your area- many women have too much supply and they donate to a bank that sterilizes the milk and distrutes it at a low cost.

Can't believe you're in the single digits now! I was just 1 day ahead of you and imagined that count down!!! I never had another appointment with WIC, only the classes. My next appointment is an actual appointment AND class. It's in July. I'm dreading taking the baby in there. The other thing is, one of the ladies there told us we need to bring our vouchers back and exchange them for new ones since I've had the baby. Another lady there said no, we don't. So, now I'm trying to get in touch with person #1 to figure out what the heck to do!

Today I'm feeling a lot better about everything. I guess I just needed to shed a few tears since my plans were trampled all over. Both of them. Haha. Babies do run the show, and, there are plenty of things that we have no control over. I've only tried the fenugreek and today it does seem like I have a bit more. I do need to pump again right before noon so we'll see if I get any more than I usually do. I know it's still not enough for a whole feed for her but every little bit of mom juice is good. If the fenugreek is working I'll rent the pump through my maternity leave. If it doesn't work I'll continue taking it until it's gone, pumping what I have, and then return the pump back to Kaiser. 

I did look into donated milk... at milk banks you're looking at $3.25-5.00 per ounce (usually 4-5 dollars is the norm). I also briefly looked into Human Milk for Human Babies but OH and I decided that I'll pump what I can and the rest she gets in formula. No harm done. I tried, and, am still trying and that's what matters. We've gotta get some weight on her!



lovebabyp said:


> hi i'd like to join.
> 
> i just had my first scantoday and i am now due on 30/11/2012
> 
> my midwife has scared me tho.. told me as i was a uk 18 i would have serious complications ... bit worried now
> 
> x

Don't be scared by that. I would actually, if you can, find a new midwife. I'm bigger than you and they made me aware of the risks but also explain that Jane Smith who is a size 4 can have all of the same complications as a bigger woman. Some people start out with higher risk profiles than others with diabetes, high blood pressure, etc, but nothing to freak out about. I did develop preeclampsia towards the end, I was induced at 37 weeks, but all was good until then. My step sister who is your "average" size girl, healthy, etc was also diagnosed with toxemia/preeclampsia in her pregnancy and had an emergency induction at 36 weeks. Anything can happen to anyone. Just remember to try and stay healthy. Being pregnant doesn't mean you get to join the eat-a-thon. Continue to exercise moderately and eat healthy but don't be afraid to splurge. Don't starve yourself. Your body will work it all out. ;) The only people who gave me a weight range in which to gain was WIC, not my doctor.



KendraNoell said:


> Yeah, don't be scared, whoever you saw was full of crap and trying to scare you into not gaining any weight.
> 
> CaliGinger- that's weird, I gained more than that when I was pregnant and never had the WIC lady or a Dr or anyone say anything different.
> 
> Kes- It's actually called Gripe Water, its a natural mixture with fennel and some other stuff in it, I got it at Safeway, they have two flavors, I got the apple one, its funny when he takes it cause he's like, wtf is this? I've been drinking nasty smelling formula all day. LOL

Oh Okay... I know there are a few different brands, I had never even looked at safeway. 

Formula does smell quite disgusting. The Similac is the worst. Gentlease by Enfamil is right there with it. Alyssa won't eat either of those. The Similac she'd eat in the hospital mixed with breastmilk but made faces eating it. The Gentlease she'd eat mixed with breastmilk during the night but the next day she wanted nothing to do with it at all. She actually start vomiting everytime she ate it. Back to Enfamil Premium (Lipil) with no problems. Doctor said it could be just her gut maturing since she was early, and all babies go through some form of gassiness and what not. She seems to be doing well with it. We were also told to expect more spit up as they get older, that's normal, too.

I started out prepregnancy at 285, lost 10 pounds in the first trimester and kept it off through the second. During my third I got to 289 then 293 when I was admitted the first time for observation and that 24 hour urine test. Now, on a daily basis I teeter between 268 and 270. I want to lose about 40 more pounds. Can't wait to be able to start exercising and what not. I'm not one to over do it but I keep eyeing my exercise ball and keep thinking of the gym downstairs that's air conditioned. Even though I weigh less than prepregnancy some of my pants still fit weird. I attribute that to the spreading of the pelvis and what not. I'm sure it'll all go down in time. My stomach, still with it's "extra" curves, is a lot smaller than it was before I got pregnant. Now to keep it up. Hmmm. 

I think the baby was going through some weird growth spurt or something yesterday. With the cluster feeds of 1 ounce every hour, then a 2 hour nap, then taking 2-3 ounces per feed. She normally eats 1.5-2 ounces. We let her wake up on her own last night, and she did, no more alarms for us. She got up every 3-4 hours which is just fine. Better than the every 2 hours I was having to set my alarm for before. Either that or she was just catching up on everything that she was behind on. And, we finally got another poopy diaper last night. A VERY full diaper. I guess her norm is one big poop every 2-3 days. She was like that in the hospital too, but, we get plenty of wet diapers which is a bit more important than the poopy ones. Her tummy is never hard and distended and she never seems uncomfortable so all is well there. I'm hoping for a 4 ounce gain by next week. I'd love for her to be back up to birth weight so we don't have to go to the doctors every week. Kaiser gets enough of my money as it is. Today she's back to 1.5-2 ounces every feed, we'll see if that picks back up or not. 

State Disability sent me some stuff in the mail. Can't wait to start getting that income though, it'll be a big relief. Just getting the papers and seeing that I alone can afford rent (barely) is a huge relief to both of us. This month we couldn't really make rent. =\ We talked to the apartment manager and she said that it's totally understandable and hospitals want their money first without thinking of others, whether they can live or not. She said that because we've never been late before that she won't charge us a late fee. Yay! 

I should get some laundry done but I almost want to leave it for OH. I cleaned the kitchen while she napped earlier... she's been doing a lot of that. And, I got to catch up on some hours letting her wake on her own. I don't make OH get up in the middle of the night. It's been hot as hell here and he works all day and is usually outside. He gives me a bit of a break and the option for a nap when he gets home (I usually don't take that offer for some reason). I get a nice long shower and what not at that point. The best part is, he acknowledges that taking care of the baby is work. He apologized for not helping much during the night, I told him that it's okay (though at first it pissed me off when I was tired and he was grouchy haha)... I know that he works all day trying to bring money in to get us from point A to point B. He said "I know, but you don't need to work all day AND all night!" It's nice to be recognized. I've adjusted really well to waking up in the middle of the night and everything. After I feed her here in the next 30-60 minutes I think we'll take a short nap. Shhhh. Don't tell anyone. ;)


----------



## KendraNoell

Glad to hear you won't get charged a fee. Our landlords are pretty lenient on us as well but we still get charged. Last month we had to sign a promissory note or we would have gotten evicted since we have no income really either. Hubby gets enough for his monthly housing allowance to pay rent for June since he was in school all month for May but he doesn't start summer classes until July and so for July 1 we will get no school money so I have no idea how we're going to pay rent. Ugh.


----------



## KEslinger

Its so stressful, more so with a baby. We are behind on almost everything. Its this huge juggling act.


----------



## KEslinger

OH is working 6 days a week now


----------



## KendraNoell

My OH can't find a job and they cut off his unemployment. If he doesn't go to school we don't get the monthly housing allowance from the military. So since he doesn't have a job our only choice is school, then hopefully while he's in school he can find a job that will work around it.


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> My OH can't find a job and they cut off his unemployment. If he doesn't go to school we don't get the monthly housing allowance from the military. So since he doesn't have a job our only choice is school, then hopefully while he's in school he can find a job that will work around it.

I'm sure you guys will get everything figured out. I try not to stress about it too much but it's always in the back of my mind. No job or a job that doesn't pay all the bills and either way you're royally screwed at the end of the day. Together he and I make too much to get help (even myself alone) but we don't make enough to make it. Together we get through, there are days where it seems like that's all it is, one thing after another, and then other days it makes us feel like we're stronger as a couple. I dunno. :shrug: I just know that we'll all get through it in the end.


----------



## KendraNoell

I thought about going back to work a week early since hubby doesn't start school until July and he can be home to babysit for a few weeks, but I'd only be going back part time so it would be under $300 to go back a week early and honestly we're so broke that $300 isn't going to change a whole lot for us :(

Luckily we got a ton of money for food stamps so it allows me to be able to feed everyone and WIC gives us formula coupons so I can't complain, it could be worse. I have a lot of help from family too, we're scraping by. I'm trying to sell more signs too but its been really slow lately.


----------



## pnf85

Sorry things are rough :/ That is never easy.. I know. 

Kendra --what signs do you sell? Give me a link.. :)


----------



## CaliGinger

I got my disability notice today, and 55% of my pay is shockingly low. We should be okay as long as we really budget since it's basically what I was getting paid before my raise. My company just notified me that they don't pay before you actually have the baby, so they denied my claim. I've been arguing with them because California considers you disabled at 36 weeks, and pays up to 4 weeks before the baby is born. I have to call back today and argue with them some more. :(


----------



## Marisa08

CaliGinger said:


> I got my disability notice today, and 55% of my pay is shockingly low. We should be okay as long as we really budget since it's basically what I was getting paid before my raise. My company just notified me that they don't pay before you actually have the baby, so they denied my claim. I've been arguing with them because California considers you disabled at 36 weeks, and pays up to 4 weeks before the baby is born. I have to call back today and argue with them some more. :(

This always irritates me! The disability money you are trying to collect is YOUR money! We pay into this weekly and we have to fight and beg for it! Grrrrrr makes me so mad!!:growlmad: Good luck!


----------



## KendraNoell

pnf85 said:


> Sorry things are rough :/ That is never easy.. I know.
> 
> Kendra --what signs do you sell? Give me a link.. :)

https://www.facebook.com/thenest98531 and I only charge $5 shipping :)

Be thankful you're getting at least some kind of pay Cali, I know its hard to deal with half of what you were making but in Washington we don't get pregnancy disability. I believe the sole reason I went into labor was the day I put in my maternity leave, we found out that my husband lost his unemployment which was the sole income we were going to have while I was out. So we've been surviving on DSHS and money I got from my college graduation :(


----------



## KEslinger

We're going to have to budget really well, too. I am thankful that I get my money, though. I'm not going to get all of the disability because I was induced early... and there's a 7 day waiting period for it. I started my leave on 5/11 and had the baby on 5/19. I should be getting 6 weeks of disability, and then 6 weeks of PFL. Cali, I don't know if you already know this but the initial part of your disability is 55% of your pay, untaxed. If you're taking PFL after that it's the same amount, they don't recalculate BUT it's taxed federally (the state can't touch it). Things are still going to be really tight for us because we got so far behind, but, it turns out with my disability pay I'll be able to pay rent, just barely, but that will be one will be don't have to worry about. I need to figure out something cheap to do for OH for Fathers Day. And, since my delivery was uncomplicated I really need to start doing some simple exercises with my exercise ball. -- the only complicated part of that will be trying to find time in the day to do it. 

Oh, so because I had the baby early, my WIC appointments changed. I now have to take my tiny little baby to the germ infested WIC office on WEDNESDAY! bleh! Then, she goes to the doctors on Thursday. I know they'll weigh her on Wednesday, that's the only bonus. We'll see if we're headed in the right direction. I also have to return the Lactina to them because the baby is out of the hospital. To my understanding I was able to keep it for up to a year. I guess we'll just have to continue renting the hospital one until I go back to work. I wonder if they'll give me a manual one or the Medela Pump In Style to use... I'll be sure to bring that up at my WIC appointment, that I'm still pumping for the baby. 

She was cluster feeding between 10 and 2 today... taking a little less than 2 ounces every hour. Crazy. She was also wide awake between 10 and 12. Now she's napping. I had her sitting in her boppy... and my dog curled up at her feet. I was trying to figure out what she was doing... when I looked she had just her pointer finger going up and down through his fur. 

I'm also catching grief from my cousin for not taking the baby to see my grandma yet. We really don't want visitors just yet and my dog doesn't like people around the baby. We need people that he knows to come over so he can start getting used to it. He loves my sister but he started barking at her when the baby started crying while she was holding her. I also prefer going to visit people because you're not stuck with them, you can leave when you're done. The drag is that my grandma smokes in her house. So my cousin said to let her or her sister know and they'd go over and spray febreeze and help clean up a little (the house is clean though, so I dunno about that). HOWEVER. Spraying febreeze doesn't take the smoke out of the air. It covers up the stink. If you go take a crap in the bathroom and spray, your stench is still there, it's just covered up. Instead of smelling poop, you're smelling a field of wild flowers with a port-a-potty in the middle of it. I had enough issues smelling Alyssa's onesie after OH's grandma was holding her. It's gross. Sorry if I offended anyone with that. I know how my lungs feel after I go to a house where people smoke. Even if they didn't smoke in it that day you can still smell it in the air. If it's bad enough it kills my lungs - one of the only things that triggers asthmatic type stuff in me. =\ This baby needs to wake up. Without TV and stealing someone's internet I'm bored! Haha

The worst part about the visiting thing is that I'm getting a guilt trip about it. (My grandparents on my dads side are divorced, grandpa remarried. My mom's side grandpa was killed in a motorcycle accident, grandma is still here) My cousin was going on and on about how hard it's been on my grandma since my uncles birthday (the one who passed away in December) and how seeing the baby would make her so happy, and how my grandpa is giving her a hard time about everything and blah blah. I get it. It's the FIRST great grandkid. And, I get that she wants to see her. (Where was she while I was in the hospital, and the baby was in the hospital for 5 days???) BUT! Things are rough right now. We barely have money to get by. Gas isn't cheap. I don't have a car and OH works 5-6 days a week. Day #7 is a Wednesday and typically we have at least 1 appointment to go to on that day. (This week we have one on a wednesday and one on thursday afternoon). We only see eachother when he gets home from work and we're eating and getting everything ready for the night. On his day off I like to spend time with him. I like to be a family and see how he is with our baby... I guess it's just hard to keep everyone happy.

On the brighter side my other grandma called me yesterday. She knows that we prefer Pampers Swaddlers (we have some huggies and some luvs in our closet from the shower... as well as 1 pack of up&up and parents choice) so she asked if we wanted some newborn or size 1... apparently they were on sale at target. (And, apparently I missed that sale because we just bought a 96 ct box on Saturday)... Because we just bought a pack of newborns and got a small package of up&up newborn diapers we're hoping to go to size 1 after we're out of them, we'll see though, baby runs the show. So she got us a pack of size 1's... I think there's like 136 of them or something. She also asked what formula we're feeding because Enfamil was on sale... Score. She said the tub refill was on sale so she was getting that for us, but we don't have the tub, just the canisters so she got us the tub, too! Score again! She said "that'll help you guys out for a little bit anyway". We haven't asked for anything from anyone. And, we try to do everything on our own. I also don't like a lot of "hand outs" from people, but having that kind of support actually felt good for once.


----------



## SaucySac38

Kendra - I am on WA and we get short term disability pay for pregnancy. Maybe it is company specific?


----------



## KendraNoell

I think it is. I know in Cali everyone gets it regardless of company.


----------



## SaucySac38

Wow, I just assumed everyone would get it regardless of the company. I am curious now and will do some more research. It should be standard. Is it covered under the new Health Care law? I know well woman visits are starting in August so I wonder what it has to say about pregnancy. Time to put on my sleuthing cap!


----------



## HarrietO

KEslinger said:


> On the brighter side my other grandma called me yesterday. She knows that we prefer Pampers Swaddlers (we have some huggies and some luvs in our closet from the shower... as well as 1 pack of up&up and parents choice) so she asked if we wanted some newborn or size 1... apparently they were on sale at target. (And, apparently I missed that sale because we just bought a 96 ct box on Saturday)... Because we just bought a pack of newborns and got a small package of up&up newborn diapers we're hoping to go to size 1 after we're out of them, we'll see though, baby runs the show.

I was in my local Target over the weekend and ALL the Pampers Swaddlers were on clearance. Not just on sale, on clearance. I have no idea what that was about. I was checking the price of the Swaddlers sensitive, (which were not on clearance) and just happened to notice it.


----------



## KEslinger

HarrietO said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> On the brighter side my other grandma called me yesterday. She knows that we prefer Pampers Swaddlers (we have some huggies and some luvs in our closet from the shower... as well as 1 pack of up&up and parents choice) so she asked if we wanted some newborn or size 1... apparently they were on sale at target. (And, apparently I missed that sale because we just bought a 96 ct box on Saturday)... Because we just bought a pack of newborns and got a small package of up&up newborn diapers we're hoping to go to size 1 after we're out of them, we'll see though, baby runs the show.
> 
> I was in my local Target over the weekend and ALL the Pampers Swaddlers were on clearance. Not just on sale, on clearance. I have no idea what that was about. I was checking the price of the Swaddlers sensitive, (which were not on clearance) and just happened to notice it.Click to expand...

That's what my grandma was saying... I don't know how much she paid for them but we paid $25.00 for a pack of newborn swaddlers 96ct the day before. 

I have a very fussy baby today. She also did the cluster feeding all night. Every hour. I noticed that while I'm pumping first thing in the morning I get 3-4 ounces combined (the rest of the day my supply blows, lol)... so I decided to put her to breast. She was doing really well, you could hear the big swallows and everything. She ate for a while, fell asleep. I tried switching sides, she had no interest. So, I thought she was full. 30 minutes later she was rooting, so I put her on the other side and she nursed in total after that for another hour and a half. That's when the tears started. Super hungry baby. I weighed myself, and weighed myself with her and it looks like she's gained some weight. Thank you formula. I only mix breastmilk in the day time bottles. We'll see how much she weighs tomorrow at my WIC appointment. I'm just glad she's thriving. =) OH told me to sleep when she sleeps today "you don't need to clean or anything, just get some rest" I was super tired last night, fell asleep on the couch, and then was up all night with her. That'd be cool if she slept today. LOL she's been up for about 4 hours. I put her in her swing and it looked like she fell asleep but then 5 minutes later she's crying. Must be one of those days.


----------



## KendraNoell

Formula makes a huge difference in their weight. One of the reasons I feel better about going to it because I don't think my son would have put on over 2 pounds since birth without it!


----------



## LovingLimes

Hey everyone. I have a question about when the dr measures you. Obv. I'm plus size and went to the dr on Monday and she said I was measuring 38? That seems really big to me but I didn't know if they go by how much u grow each week or the total number, since I'm plus size. I go for a growth scan in 2 weeks, and I guess I figured that she would say something if there was a problem...anyone know anything about this?


----------



## KendraNoell

I think the fundal measurements can be really off. I was told I was a couple weeks ahead at 37 weeks but baby measured spot on when they did the ultrasound. I wouldn't put much faith in it :)


----------



## CaliGinger

Target should do a price adjustment within 14 days, iirc. 

Oh and I had no idea the PFL was taxed! :( it's been over two weeks since I went on leave and still no sign of any pay- thank god I worked 48 hours on my last pay period or we'd be eating ramen.


----------



## HarrietO

At 33 weeks I saw a nurse practitioner instead of my usual doctor because he was in an emergency C-section. When she measured my fundal height she said "Wow. You are measuring 41!" I was like, um... what does that mean? lol My Dr. never tells me the measurement, and I never thought to ask. I had just had an ultrasound and she said it was because I have a lot of extra amniotic fluid. I also know that baby has been measuring two weeks ahead for the last month or so, but they didn't do measurements of her at that ultrasound appointment, just checked my fluid. I'm hoping they measure her this Friday at my next ultrasound. I am HUGE, and I can def. tell that I have too much fluid. I can barely get around and I'm only 34w5d. I think my stomach will explode before I get to my due date. It is causing major swelling also, but my blood pressure has been fine, so they aren't worried. 

I am glad I will be "full term" in a few weeks, and then I hope she just hurries herself up and comes before I am rendered 100% immobile.


----------



## SaucySac38

Big box of goodies from my Mom yesterday! Got the Moby. Sweet! Also some onesies, gowns and a few sweaters. The first of many crib sets (sheets, comforter, etc.) and a little formula carrier with compartments that will hold 8 oz. of formula (in powder form) each. I love it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've booked 4D scan forfor 10th July.

I emailed asking about high bmi and anterior placenta and got this response:

What I advise is to book a growth scan for £99, and see what the quality is
> like on the day. Unfortunately a high BMI and anterior placenta can
> influence the quality of your picture.
> We always try our best to achieve the best image quality possible. So if we
> do get good views of baby we can then add extras like a dvd, usb or cdrom
> with images, key rings or colour prints.
> It would most probably be best to book on a tues,wed morning as I will be
> able to scan you myself.

to which I replied:

If we manage to get a decent image is it possible to upgrade to the better package on the day as its the 4D I am mostly interested in, does the £99 focus on the 2D measurements? Is the time slot the same so we can have the 4D is the quality is ok? I was looking at the £175 package and it would cost more to add the extras on afterwards wouldn't it?


Response:

All the 4d packages include a growth scan , it is a government guideline that all ladies receiving a scan after 24 weeks , should include a growth scan. Yes you will be able to upgrade on the day, the time slot is shorter, if you like a longer slot book a 4d growth scan . With the 4d growth scan you will get a complimentary return /rescan option or a refund on the day and you then only pay £99.

-------

I thought ah well just go for it, Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## KEslinger

Mrs.B. said:


> I've booked 4D scan forfor 10th July.
> 
> I emailed asking about high bmi and anterior placenta and got this response:
> 
> What I advise is to book a growth scan for £99, and see what the quality is
> > like on the day. Unfortunately a high BMI and anterior placenta can
> > influence the quality of your picture.
> > We always try our best to achieve the best image quality possible. So if we
> > do get good views of baby we can then add extras like a dvd, usb or cdrom
> > with images, key rings or colour prints.
> > It would most probably be best to book on a tues,wed morning as I will be
> > able to scan you myself.
> 
> to which I replied:
> 
> If we manage to get a decent image is it possible to upgrade to the better package on the day as its the 4D I am mostly interested in, does the £99 focus on the 2D measurements? Is the time slot the same so we can have the 4D is the quality is ok? I was looking at the £175 package and it would cost more to add the extras on afterwards wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> Response:
> 
> All the 4d packages include a growth scan , it is a government guideline that all ladies receiving a scan after 24 weeks , should include a growth scan. Yes you will be able to upgrade on the day, the time slot is shorter, if you like a longer slot book a 4d growth scan . With the 4d growth scan you will get a complimentary return /rescan option or a refund on the day and you then only pay £99.
> 
> -------
> 
> I thought ah well just go for it, Fingers crossed!!!

So far I haven't met anyone big or small who hasn't gotten a good 4D ultrasound. As long as the technician is experienced and they use good equipment there should be no problem. Anterior placentas can play a roll in not getting a good image as it can block the baby, as can babys position. Our little girl was hard to catch on 3d/4d because of her position and she always had her hands in front of her face. Eventually we got it and we have a DVD with a lot of "looking" rather than good footage but we did get some good images of her. Even earlier in my pregnancy, I want to say it was at 15 weeks, we did a 3d/4d for gender and we were able to see her without a problem! They do warn against high BMI because they have to, but, keep in mind that anyone can have a 3d/4d that doesn't come out right due to positioning, not just because they're bigger. Remember to have something with sugar about 15 minutes before your appointment... (AND, bring juice, keep that sugar going!!!). Also, play with your belly now. Then you will know where to push on your belly to make your baby move. That really helped with mine but we had a really good ultrasound tech who took her time (someone else started out because I got a huge discount on mine, and that girl couldn't find ANYTHING, that's a majority of our DVD unfortunately). Good luck! xx


----------



## KEslinger

Anyone have plans for fathers day? My sister took the pictures after our baby was born, some of them are not so great... it looks like a monkey was behind the camera. =\ My friend is a photographer in another state so I had her edit a couple of photos for me (rough) and I picked one for her to fix up. I had her turn one of the photos of OH holding the babys hand after she was born (one where her parts aren't showing, his tattoo, and her not crying was hard to come by). I found one! LOL So, my friend fixed the photo, turned it black and what and we're having it printed on a 16x20 canvas for OH (and, it's a surprise, shhH! don't tell!) Because she's a photographer I got a great deal on it (@ wholesale + shipping). If any of you who have already had your baby wants something similar, get a photo of you and OH on canvas, or a photo you've taken of a vacation or something, cafepress is having a discount thing through facebook, if you go to their page you can "like" it on facebook and they'll send you the discount code... it's 73% off of a 16x20 canvas for the month of June, making it 29.99 plus shipping. Not too bad! 

B&B won't let me upload pics right now, but it's my profile picture. Edited out are the nasal aspirator, detail of the blanket, chucks pad beneath her, bottom part of the tattoo on OH's arm and the umbilical cord clamp. In the blank area towards the upper right of the photo it says "DAD" and underneath that it says "a daughter's very first love" <3


----------



## KEslinger

Best part is, I showed him a "sample" one that she did, she edited everything out except for the babies hand holding his finger, in black and white. I had saved it onto my phone and he was asking if it was possible to get a print of it etc. I went on and on about how the quality of the photo isn't good enough, it'll be super grainy etc (which is true if I were to use that one because she edited the samples off of facebook photos decreasing the quality).


BTW, International Delights makes a ready to drink Iced Coffee -- the Mocha one is to die for (when you all have your babies ;)) OH wanted some coffee for the morning... and I was going on and on about iced coffee, it was on sale so we got it. It tastes like the Starbucks Frappuccinos that you can by in the store but BETTER. They have a Mocha, Vanilla and then just an iced coffee one. Part of me wishes we had a coffee pot, I could just brew coffee, stick it in the fridge and add chocolate milk to it for a lot cheaper. Things to think about. Haha I'm still trying to upload the photo on here... but, will abort the idea if OH gets home before it uploads. Can't give away all of my secrets. :haha: Darn.


----------



## KendraNoell

Thanks about the coffee thing I may have to try it!


----------



## KEslinger

No more iced mocha. =( 
I'm sad. LOL, OH was drinking a bunch last night... I had the last of the little bit of it this morning. Man oh man, we need MORE!


If any of you wanted that cafepress thing (even a maternity shoot photo, maybe?)
To redeem your offer, go to https://www.cafepress.com and enter FBCANVAS during checkout.

73% Off Father&#8217;s Day Exclusive: $29 for 16&#8221;x20&#8221; Gallery-Wrapped Canvas. Only at CafePress
Expires June 30, 2012


Either Alyssa has a new routine or is still doing a growth spurt type thing. Yesterday she started taking 3 ounces at a time. Last night she got up every 3 hours and 45 minutes (like clock-work) then after getting up she's been eating 3 ounces every 2 hours & 15-30 minutes. That's a crazy amount of formula! And, she's actually hungry, not just wanting to suck. She's rooting and sucking on her hands, smacking her lips. Crazy. I'm happy with the sleep, though. Can't complain. ;)

I want to get another pack of bottles but I'll settle for more nipples... I don't know how little or long we'll be using 4 ounce bottles for. 

I messaged my doctor, since I'm no longer pumping or breastfeeding I'd rather be on birth control that's more effective. The Nora-Be is only 92% (the mini pill), back to the stuff I was on before.


----------



## KEslinger

it worked!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

KEslinger said:


> View attachment 418247
> 
> 
> 
> it worked!!!

Beautiful x


----------



## KendraNoell

Love it :)


----------



## lillichloe

Beautiful gift. He'll love that pic!!


----------



## CaliGinger

Soooo cute! I hope he adores it. I got my OH his birthday presents (6/28) but nothing for father's day. I told him the baby will be his present this year.


----------



## KEslinger

CaliGinger said:


> Soooo cute! I hope he adores it. I got my OH his birthday presents (6/28) but nothing for father's day. I told him the baby will be his present this year.

I told OH that was his present too. He also said he didn't want anything because we can't afford it (uh, yeah, haha). Last night we were going to bed and the baby was super cranky yesterday and last night (she's a lot better today thankfully!) and he thanks me for being such a good mom. I was like whaaaaaat? Alyssa skipped the first growth spurt and then had her 2 and 3 week ones kinda together. It looks like she's gained almost another pound. We weighed her on our scale here (by holding her and subtracting our weight so it's off by some guaranteed)... she came up 8.8 pounds (with clothes on so you have to minus a couple of ounces)... which comes out to 8 pounds 12.8 ounces (minus the diaper and onesie)... crazy. If I grew that much in so little time I'd be cranky too! She sleeps really well when she's swaddled, well it's hot as hell and we don't have central air, just one in the living room and we have to keep the cats out of the bedroom so the bedroom was hot. I think halfway through the night I brought her to our bed, I only wrapped her from the waist down in our swaddle blanket and she seemed to do okay but she was up every hour or two eating again and just generally not happy. She falls asleep fast if my face is right near hers. Back to the crib all night tonight.. I'll make sure the room is nice and cool.


----------



## maisie78

That's a beautiful picture! He's going to be thrilled.


----------



## CaliGinger

---POSSIBLY TMI---



So yesterday we decided to try natural methods of induction. :) we had fun. I also did dishes and organized our baby clothes (btw, we only have 3 pairs of pants but about a zillion onsies. Lol) About 5:30pm I went to the restroom because I felt wet- I thought I peed myself. Instead I had a huge chunk of my mucous plug come out! We went to dinner right after that and I decided to walk-in I barely made it home my back was hurting so badly. I was also leaking clear fluid, so I laid down with a clean pad and after 30 minutes I got up and checked. Wet with more clear fluid!! I called the midwife and let them know I thought I had a leak, and she advised me to get some rest, keep clean, and they'll call in the morning. 
When I got up to use the restroom in the nighttime I noticed that I was still wet, but it was just clear stringy mucous. This morning my pad was dry and I just had more of the mucous. I wonder if it wasn't my water after all? I feel absolutely back to normal. Weird.


----------



## Marisa08

How exciting CaliGinger! Has the MW called back yet?


----------



## KendraNoell

I thought my water was leaking soooo many times! If you had sex to try to induce it could be from that plus preggos have WAY more discharge at the end. My underwear were always soaked but I was told it was probably just increased discharge or I peed myself. But amniotic fluid is supposed to smell sweet so if you have smelled it and its sweet it could be water but mine smelled sweet and it wasn't water. My water finally broke on its own at the hospital when I was 7 cm dialated, and you KNOW. Lol. Hope that helps.


----------



## KEslinger

the lady next to me when i was hospitalized the time before induction thought her waters were leaking but when they checked her they said she was fine, sent her home. the babys head can also act like a cork. they broke my water at 3:45am, huge gush. they changed the pad under me once then there wasnt much at all... when she was born there was a massive amount more in there, her head was blocking it all off.

either way, i hope its time for you!!! we need another baby in the group!

good luck... though, it sounds like youre getting closer to me!


----------



## CaliGinger

We went in to see the midwife and they did a sterile speculum exam- tons of pooled fluid in there but it wasn't my water at all! My cervix is effacing but hasn't started dialating too much...looks like I'll still be pregnant for a while!


----------



## Rosered52

You're definitely getting close, from an outside point of view. :thumbup: those babies are just so stubborn!

Had a dream last night that the doctor decided to induce me at 32 weeks. I was so angry, because there wasn't a good reason. Glad to wake up still cookin'!


----------



## CaliGinger

I had my baby! I woke up at 1:09am on 6/15 with a super painful menstrual type cramping. It was only in my lower abdomen and didn't "wave" so I just tried to go back to sleep. I was woken up every so often but I didn't really think anything of sit-in all the signs said very early labor. My OH was at work and he asked if I wanted to go out when he got home so I got up to get ready. Imagine my shock when I saw blood after using the restroom. I spent the rest of the day getting stuff ready while my OH took a nap. By 6pm my contractions were 5 minutes apart and over a minute long. I called the Midwife but she said it was too soon to go to the birthing center, since I still wasn't feeling the upper abdomen contractions and because I was able to hold a conversation . At that point I broke down crying-the level of pain was at about a 9 at that point.

I ended up laboring in my bathroom, draped across my sink. Around 9:15pm my OH called the Midwife again- the contractions were anywhere from 1.5-2.5 minutes long and only 3.5 minutes apart. Remember, You count from beginning to beginning so I was really having only a minute between some of them. We were given the green light and headed to the center.
we live 35 minutes away, but that night there was an accident and a soccer game...it took over an hour to get there...at the time it was the worst car trip of my life. The contractions slowed to 5-6 minutes apart in the car, thank goodness. When we got to the center they did a quick exam and I was dialated to 3. As soon as the midwife touched my cervix it 'melted' to 6-7 and there was a TON of blood. At this point it was around 11pm. I was able to get in the birthing tub but it was only half full because the water heater was being weird. I stayed there for a while until I started feeling dizzy. My contractions never let up and I had started hyperventilating. I got out of the tub and ended up in he bathroom where I pace and squatted and labored all over the place. They checked me again and no progress. 

Baby is awake, ill continue this later!!!


----------



## izzy29

Congrats caliginger, cant wait to read the rest! X


----------



## CaliGinger

Okay where was I...oh yes. No progress whatsoever. The midwives had me try laboring on the toilet (excruciating! ) and while lunging since the baby seemed to be malpositioned. They had be hooked up to an IV because I had been throwing up from the pain. At this point I had lost any sort of calm or hypnosis or any coping technique. The only thing that mattered was surviving the next contraction. They decided to try something called 'preemptive pushing' where you push while leaning back on a birthing stool. Leaning back was the only position that gave me any relief from the pain and constant contractions, but when they came back they were twice as hard. The pushing was surprisingly easy but it didn't work. Instead the midwives noticed that my cervix had started swelling and the pushing was making it worse. At this point it was around 3:30am. I had been at 6-7 centimeters the whole time of my active labor. We had two choices- keep trying things to get the baby to turn and if it didn't, go to the hospital or go to the hospital right then. They gave me and my OH time to discuss it...it was a hard choice. I knew that the hospital had a very high chance of c section, and I wanted a water birth so badly. At the same time I was exhausted. I had back to back contractions for almost 12 hours....we decided to go to the hospital. 

I used the restroom before we left and there was sooooo much blood. The midwives noticed fluid on the floor and tested it-my water had broken. So they decided to check me one more time since those are both signs of dilation. Nope, still 6-7 centimeters. The left side was a little wonky so that's why they couldn't say 7. We got in the car and made the trip to the hospital ...it was the worst car ride of my life. I thought the contractions were bad before- they were indescribable in the car. 

We finally made It to the hospital and to their l &d ward. We were lucky because the hospital I was at had a midwife team so I didn't immediately go to an ob/gyn. Thy called for the anesthesiologist for my epidural and started an IV. It was at this point that my midwife noted I seemed perfectly fine in-between contractions and she would never guess I was in active labor. 

They hooked me up to a ton of machines and I ended up having to get out of the bed. Lying down made the pain so much worse. The anesthesiologist finally got there and I got my epidural- I had THREE contractions while he was doing it and I couldn't move. After that I had one more contraction that I felt and two more that faded...then.all I felt was their pressure. I retained control of my legs, they were just a little tingly. I had a catheter put in and then they let us all sleep. The hope was that my body would relax and I would progress on my own. After having me switch sides every hour, hoping the baby would turn they checked my cervix around 7am. No change, but all the swelling was gone. They checked again at 11 am and since there was still no change I got pitocin. It caused my blood pressure to drop and they pushed a ton of IV fluids to hopefully help. 

By 12:30 I was dialated to 9 and the baby was at -1. At 1:30 I was at 10 and 0 station, and by 2 I was almost ready to go. It was at this point the epidural wore off, but only on one side. I immediately started throwing up again and at one point I hit my head on the side of the bed because it hurt so much. I was supposed to start pushing at 2:30 so there wasn't time to up the medication ...I pushed the little button anyway.


----------



## CaliGinger

The midwife showed up at 2:45 and decided I was ready to push. We pushed in three sets of 10, using the peak of the contraction. Pushing was EASY! I was laughing and joking and it barely hurt at all. The epidural was turned off at 2:30 so I could feel everything. Such a strange feeling to feel the baby moving while you're pushing. I fwlt like I pushed for maybe 20 minutes and I had such great feedback about what was happening. As I pushed, the baby was finally turning! When we got close to the end I just started pushing without the contractions. I felt like it was maybe 5 minutes, but they say it was closer to 20. A couple times I was able to reach down and touch the baby's head! 

Finally, at 4:07 they told my OH to go down and catch the baby. Something happened and the midwife took over, and my baby was born at 4:11pm. Feeling the baby's limbs slide free was the most awesome feeling in the world-it was almost orgasmic. Such release! We were all so excited that no one checked the sex until the midwife asked! 

Baby's awake again, I'll continue more later. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Well what the heck you left us hanging at the sex! Not fair!!!!!

And OMG you are so right about the release you feel once the baby is out!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations CaliGinger :)


----------



## lillichloe

Congrats Caliginger!!! Can't wait for rest of the news :)


----------



## KEslinger

I know the gender!!!... But i'm not spilling the beans! :D


----------



## Marisa08

Caliginger...you can't leave us hanging like this!!! Pink or blue?!?!

In one week from today I have my csection! Crazy! I am actually hoping to go into labor this week so I can have a vbac. They won't induce because I have had two previous c-sections. So keep your fingers crossed for me that I go into labor on my own before Monday!


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations Caliginger! :flower: Can't wait to hear the gender. So nice to hear such a positive birth story, almost makes me excited to give birth myself :winkwink:


----------



## CaliGinger

We had a little girl!! Juliet Lily-Anne. Sorry to leave you guys hanging...:)

The very first thing anyone says about her is that she has my eyes- they're sort of tilted. She was 8lbs 13oz and 19 inches. She's already grown a lot even though she's lost weight. 

Everyone came to see us in the hospital and I started having anxiety from the birth and sleep deprivation. I was having trouble nursing and visiting hours were from 8am to 8:30pm. Everyone would hold the baby and she'd sleep all day and be up all night and I couldn't sleep through the visitors...my OH would sleep through her crying, so in the 55 hours I was in the hospital I had 9 hours of sleep, with 5 hours while I had the epidural. By the time I was discharged I was sort of out of it. We had a looooong drive home and I still couldn't sleep when I got home, my house was a disaster. I ended up trying to lay down around 11:45 and went to sleep around 12am. I woke up at 12:30 because I couldn't breathe. I ended up in the ER where they ran every test known to man and basically told me it was an anxiety attack coupled with exhaustion. I found out later it was actually my back spasming from the epidural site, which can cause considerable chest pain. 

I was really upset because my OH had to feed the baby formula while I was gone, and I was worried she wouldn't want colustrum after that. Luckily my milk came in the next morning. 

We're doing well now after a lactation consultant visit- we've got an appointment in a few hours to see if shes gaining enough weight. At her appointment on Thursday she was at a 10% loss which is pretty much the max. I'm getting around 4 hours of sleep a day but since all I do is nurse her I don't really need more that desperately. Hopefully she's gained enough that we don't have to wake her after 4 hours at night.

Ive also dropped all of the baby weight already, and I still have swelling in my legs and feet. I knew that WIC consultant was full of it when she told me I had gained too much.


----------



## Rosered52

Sooooo exciting, what a great story!!! Huge congratulations to your family!:happydance:


----------



## pnf85

Hay yall .. hope all is well. Gettin close to the end for me! Had a scare last week with back pains, went to labor and delivery to be checked out and found out i was having contractions every 2 mins! (had no idea what so ever.. thought i might had a kidney infection, but apparently not.) Got an IV and a shot, the shot didnt totally knock them out so they gave me another shot, and i am on limited activity from here on out. (was on bedrest for a few days but they left me off that as i am still closed and wasnt dialating.) 

anyways.. i was wonering about how the weight gain is going, i think i asked this before but am now a lil over 34 weeks.. ive put on 30 lbs! eek. which is the most i think anybody in this group has put on! or if you already had baby, what did you gain? ..ive still got around 5 weeks to go.. hoping it all comes off fairly quickly (im giving myself til Christmas to get down to pre pregnancy.. which i think is reasonable, i know some say 9 mos to gain 9 mos to lose.. but hope thats not the case.) after you had baby, did the weight come off quick? and how were the after birth pains.. ive been hearing about those, say it can be bad for a few days? i knew nothing about this.. but i guess it would make sense! after giving birth, youre sure to be left with some aches and pains..


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm at two weeks postpartum and I'm already under my starting weight. I started at 215, lost all the way down to 203, and weighed in at 242 the last time I was weighed (38 1/2 weeks) for a net gain of almost 30 lbs. I weighed myself this morning and I'm at 208. The weight is hanging around my tummy though, so I'm still wearing my maternity clothes. Hopefully ill be able to start exercising a little soon to get rid of a bit of the bulge and fit back into my clothes. All my maternity clothes are bright and striped and really emphasize the roundness of my tummy-cute when you're pregnant...not what I'm looking for now. 

I'm wondering if the weight is coming off easily because it was a healthy gain- I didn't eat junk or sweets really at all. Perhaps. I'm sure the breastfeeding is helping too- my little one looooooves to eat.

I didn't have any after pains at all! I guess my body gave me a break after that excruciating labor. Its crazy but I feel almost normal now, except for when I sit on hard surfaces.


----------



## lillichloe

Thats awesome Caliginger!! I hope I have a similar experiance our starting out weights are with in a couple pounds of each other. I lost 13 pounds at the begining and have gaing 4 1/2 back. and that was just in the last 5 weeks. eek. I really hope my body responds as well as yours!!


----------



## maisie78

That's great Caliginger :thumbup: I'm really hoping to be lighter when I finish. I started at 287 :blush: but am currently 269 so keeping the weight off well. I'm really hoping not to go above 277 but not sure this is realistic as I'm not quite in 3rd tri yet.


----------



## KendraNoell

I was back to pre baby weight within 3 weeks, but my body completely changed and none of my clothes fit (they are too big thankfully. can't complain lol)


----------



## lillichloe

Way to go lady!! that has to feel good!!


----------



## KEslinger

Prepregnancy was 285, I was 281 right after having the baby and I am at 269 now, hopefully to continue losing. Sorry I have been MIA, no net (still) & I have had my hands full... ...baby has colic and possible reflux, worse on cows milk based formula, switched to soy and now she is constipated, only screams for hours on end 1-2 days a week now instead of 5... She goes but her stool is really hard, comes out like pebbles/rocks. Put a call into her pediatrician and got a call back from someone else... Baby is "formula intolerant"... Had to talk to the outpatient lactation consultant, they want me to relactate so she could at least get 1/2 breast milk... Thougj i'd need to produce at least 12ounces. So, I had to start on herbal supplements friday and start pumping with my hand pump... Wic was apparentky closed even though they said they were open :/ once my milk comes in good we have to teach baby to latch again. 

My post partum appt was amazing, I have lost all the weight plus some, was released to exercise tjough finding time to is hard. My 1 stitch fell out weeks ago. My dr said sge read the delivery notes "looks like dr begley pretty much ran in and caught the baby" haha. 

Sorry for the typos. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## lillichloe

Good luck Keslinger! I'm sorry baby is having tummy troubles. No fun at all. Hope baby feels better soon. Way to go on loosing that baby weight!!


----------



## Marisa08

Tomorrow is the day! I get to meet my little girl! Excited and nervous all at the same time!


----------



## KEslinger

Marisa08 said:


> Tomorrow is the day! I get to meet my little girl! Excited and nervous all at the same time!

Good luck!!!


----------



## KEslinger

We couldnt take watching her be in so much pain... Broke down and bought a can of (expensive) nutramigen. Hoping it helps.


----------



## KendraNoell

Keslinger yes try that or Alimentum. I was able to get a prescription so that WIC gives me cans of it. It took a few days but he is a totally different baby now.


----------



## KEslinger

KendraNoell said:


> Keslinger yes try that or Alimentum. I was able to get a prescription so that WIC gives me cans of it. It took a few days but he is a totally different baby now.

I am hoping it works, she is miserable.


----------



## CaliGinger

Marisa08 said:


> Tomorrow is the day! I get to meet my little girl! Excited and nervous all at the same time!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:( I just weighed myself! I've put on a stone and a half!! How do I stop it?!?!


----------



## KendraNoell

kes did it work?


----------



## KEslinger

I think it might be working, we'll see soon, hopefully. Instead of all day she screams  for a lesser amount of time 1-2 times a day. She always sounds congested after feeds, hiccups alot, likes to be upright and spits up alot along with the tummy pain so I think we are dealing with reflux, too. Poor girl. The tea we use can usually elimate or drastically take away from her pain which is great. Whatever works, I hate seeing her like that and not being able to do anything.


----------



## KEslinger

How's everyonr doing? Hanging in there through the heat?


----------



## pnf85

trying! im staying out of the heat as much as possible .. i tend to swell up at the drop of a hat :(


----------



## lillichloe

Just saw on my ticker I have less than 100 days to go! Woohoo fit small mile stones :) 
I am waiting till after our baby shower to really start getting things ready for baby. I really hope I am leaving myself enough time. Baby will be bunking with mom and dad for awhile as we only have 2 bedrooms so we don't have a whole room to get ready. But I want her to have a nice area. I don't have nesting drive yet. I wish it would kick in. Last time I started on things at 20 weeks and couldn't stop cleaning. This time I only do chores as nessassary:dohh:


----------



## Rosered52

Hi, ladies. :) Thinking about all you new moms and moms-to-be in the heat! I feel lucky every day to be in the one corner of the U.S. not sweltering this summer. Even here it's in the upper 80s this week, and I'm such a wimp that I don't like it at all. I spend my time at home in front of the fan with lots of ice water. Thank goodness for AC at work! 

Still seeing my OB for NSTs twice per week, everything has been going well. A little bit of protein in my urine, but that's not so weird for someone who has been diabetic for 13 years (it takes its toll on your kidneys). Blood pressure is staying in the 120s/70-80 range, which is okay. I've slowed waaaaay down over the past couple weeks. It hurts to sleep now....and to sit up....and to stand. :dohh: That's all to be expected at this point, though. 

We had our baby shower last weekend, and it was a lot of fun. We didn't get any diapers (we're using cloth), or stroller, or a bunch of other essentials, so it's shopping time. People were so thoughtful and generous, though, I certainly can't complain. It was fun just to be with everyone, even though I was super low on energy. I'm always the one to host huge parties and cook for a crowd, so it was weird and really, really cool to have friends come over to my house (where we held the shower) and set up decorations, food, etc. That will never happen again, I'll wager! ;) I just sat back and smiled.

Hope you're all healthy and happy!


----------



## MamaHix1409

Hi Ladies, 

I have a small question. Someone uttered to me (quite rudely and nearly got poked in the eye) that because of my size i am likely to get induced early. Was this/ is this the case for any of you guys? 

My GTT was fine and not had other problems other than SPD and my midwife hasn't said anything about it yet so I was just wondering. 

:flower:


----------



## numommy2b

Not necessarily so, emmi. Everything I've read about it says that it's a bad idea to be induced when you're plus size. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on exercising in this heat?? I've been dieting (and failing) since I was a teenager. At 12 weeks I've gained 11 lb and was told by my OB that it would be best if I didn't gain any weight (and in fact would be an easier delivery if I lost some of the fat). But my goodness I can't even step outside without wanting to drink a gallon of water and wilt like a flower.


----------



## KEslinger

emmipez1989 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a small question. Someone uttered to me (quite rudely and nearly got poked in the eye) that because of my size i am likely to get induced early. Was this/ is this the case for any of you guys?
> 
> My GTT was fine and not had other problems other than SPD and my midwife hasn't said anything about it yet so I was just wondering.
> 
> :flower:

I was diagnosed with preeclampsia @ 37 weeks & induced that day. I was fine the rest of the pregnancy and its not size related. They do say that for whatever reason obese women are more likely to have csections but that goes hand in hand with gestational diabetes.. Dont worry, relax and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## KEslinger

numommy2b said:


> Not necessarily so, emmi. Everything I've read about it says that it's a bad idea to be induced when you're plus size.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on exercising in this heat?? I've been dieting (and failing) since I was a teenager. At 12 weeks I've gained 11 lb and was told by my OB that it would be best if I didn't gain any weight (and in fact would be an easier delivery if I lost some of the fat). But my goodness I can't even step outside without wanting to drink a gallon of water and wilt like a flower.

Walk in an air conditioned mall, swimming... Swimming is really good exercise and is easy on your joints. I can see your doctor stressing on not gaining too much but dont try to lose while youre pregnant. Eat healthy, lots of fruits & veggiees!!! & exercise lightly.. It will maje you feel better too. If you havent been exercising this whole time and prior to pregnancy please take it easy.


----------



## KendraNoell

I wouldn't worry so much about exercising as I would about making sure you're feeding yourself well and giving the baby as much nutrients as possible. Besides, if you can't let yourself go just a tiny bit when you're pregnant, when CAN you?

As for the induction, so not true. I am overweight and I went into labor naturally at 38 weeks and 4 days. Even at my 38 week appointment my Dr was not concerned at all about me going to 40 if the baby wanted it that way. My sister was NOT overweight and she has GDD and kidney problems and she is HUGE already at 33 weeks she's bigger than I was. She may get induced early as her baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead. So that goes to show that every pregnancy is different and has a different process. Just relax and enjoy it- trust me, I wish I could have some of those pregnancy days back when he was still inside my belly!


----------



## MamaHix1409

numommy2b said:


> Not necessarily so, emmi. Everything I've read about it says that it's a bad idea to be induced when you're plus size.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on exercising in this heat?? I've been dieting (and failing) since I was a teenager. At 12 weeks I've gained 11 lb and was told by my OB that it would be best if I didn't gain any weight (and in fact would be an easier delivery if I lost some of the fat). But my goodness I can't even step outside without wanting to drink a gallon of water and wilt like a flower.

Thanks ladies, I was kind of torn between being happy about induction and worried about it. Obviously its best if he comes when he wants to but I would really love for pregnancy to be over lol. 

As for exercise, see of your local pool does aqua aerobics. Its FAB! Easy on joints and can be a really good laugh :) x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ladies, I'm thinking about knickers after the birth, any suggestions?? I was looking at disposable but don't think they do them big enough


----------



## Rosered52

Hi there! At my hospital, they provide disposables. But for home use, I'm thinking of getting some big undies a size or two up, and using big pads, possibly the kind for incontinence. :blush:


----------



## Rosered52

Ladies, I'm going in for induction on Saturday evening! She'll be 39 weeks. I'm getting excited and nervous, can't believe it's almost time! I'm so uncomfortable, and can't sleep well because everything hurts and my arms fall asleep and tingle. So I feel lucky for myself that she's getting evicted early. I do wish she could stay in there until she's ready to come out, but they don't risk type 2 diabetic moms going to full term because the placenta degrades sooner, and can lose function quickly. Don't want to mess around with that!


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.B. said:


> Ladies, I'm thinking about knickers after the birth, any suggestions?? I was looking at disposable but don't think they do them big enough

They make disposable panties? I've never heard of such a thing. 
I'm think snug granny panties will be the most comfortable and keep that giant pad in place


----------



## lillichloe

Rosered52 said:


> Ladies, I'm going in for induction on Saturday evening! She'll be 39 weeks. I'm getting excited and nervous, can't believe it's almost time! I'm so uncomfortable, and can't sleep well because everything hurts and my arms fall asleep and tingle. So I feel lucky for myself that she's getting evicted early. I do wish she could stay in there until she's ready to come out, but they don't risk type 2 diabetic moms going to full term because the placenta degrades sooner, and can lose function quickly. Don't want to mess around with that!

No why risk it. She will be plenty big and healthy at 39 wks! Good luck!


----------



## Rosered52

Her scan on Tuesday put her at 7lbs 10oz, so if she's close to that, we'll be good. ;)


----------



## KEslinger

I bought cheap boyshorts at kmart. The hospital mesh ones are great. I was worried the wouldnt fit but they stretch just fine. Make sure panties are snug. Big pads... I didnt do the ones for incontinence... nd didnt bleed like crazy for too long. Always makes big pads, theyre purple, the long overnight ones... Theyre 15 inches long. Snag as many as you can from the hospital. I quivkly switched to kotex overnights... A tad smaller, then to the always uktrathins... The orange ones when I was just spotting... Just in case it turned into more.


----------



## KEslinger

Rosered52 said:


> Her scan on Tuesday put her at 7lbs 10oz, so if she's close to that, we'll be good. ;)

Good luck on the induction. You will both do great!


----------



## KendraNoell

wasn't a huge fan of the panties but when you're wearing a giant pad does comfort really matter? lol. my hospital also had the big kotex overnights and they were great. i was done bleeding after about three weeks, but i stopped breastfeeding at 9 days old so that was part of why i bled less i think.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Our hospital doesn't give knickers, I will have a look some big ones lol


----------



## britneybabyy

lillichloe said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm thinking about knickers after the birth, any suggestions?? I was looking at disposable but don't think they do them big enough
> 
> They make disposable panties? I've never heard of such a thing.
> I'm think snug granny panties will be the most comfortable and keep that giant pad in placeClick to expand...

They sell them in tesco!! lol x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just went for some massive cheap pants that go over my bump, so they'll be huge when bumps gone! lol

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## britneybabyy

Im worrying..... im really peed off as well... this time last year i had lost 6 stone on lighter life and now i have put it all back on.... my BMI is 40 and i feel awful always lethargic and no energy i worry this will affect my baby.... anyone else similar BMI to me xx


----------



## KEslinger

Just a heads up... Your bmi is NOT accurate while pregnant. It only takes into consideration weight being fat. It doesnt allow for baby, fluid, increase of blood, breast tissue etc. if youre worried about it discuss it with your doc. Make sure youre eating healthy (pregnancy isnt a free meal ticket and drastic changes in diet with fatty foods can lead to problems with other organs like your liver,, gall bladder and pancreas), and, be suure that your blood pressure is in check. Continue with moderate exercise, swimming, walking, etc. youre going to get tired easier, your body is busy growing a baby. Do you seem to have swelling? I ebded up with toxemia/preE at the end and never felt bad but I have friends who had minor swelling, lethargy and just gennerally didnt feel good. After bloodwork found out they had toxemis and were induced(mine only showed on 24 hour urine - was just starting) so sorry for typos my phone tries to catch up after doing nothing and im too tired to go back and fix everything. But def disccuss with your doc, more so if you gain like 5# in 1 week without over eating. Good luck


----------



## britneybabyy

KEslinger said:


> Just a heads up... Your bmi is NOT accurate while pregnant. It only takes into consideration weight being fat. It doesnt allow for baby, fluid, increase of blood, breast tissue etc. if youre worried about it discuss it with your doc. Make sure youre eating healthy (pregnancy isnt a free meal ticket and drastic changes in diet with fatty foods can lead to problems with other organs like your liver,, gall bladder and pancreas), and, be suure that your blood pressure is in check. Continue with moderate exercise, swimming, walking, etc. youre going to get tired easier, your body is busy growing a baby. Do you seem to have swelling? I ebded up with toxemia/preE at the end and never felt bad but I have friends who had minor swelling, lethargy and just gennerally didnt feel good. After bloodwork found out they had toxemis and were induced(mine only showed on 24 hour urine - was just starting) so sorry for typos my phone tries to catch up after doing nothing and im too tired to go back and fix everything. But def disccuss with your doc, more so if you gain like 5# in 1 week without over eating. Good luck

thanks hun :) xxxxxxxx


----------

